# Sticky  Post your light-weight bikes!



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

It seems like every other forum out there has a "post your bike here" thread, and I enjoy nothing more than some weenied out bike porn!

So, post up your light-weight rigs! Hard-tail, FS, Carbon, Ti, whatever!

Try to include a weight along with some pictures to give us all something to get excited about!

-Skim



(I'll post my new rig once it arrives in the mail...)


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

just go look on light-bikes for super weenieness. there's also another thread at the bottom of this page you should check out.


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

eye candy.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

2008(?) ASR-Carbon Medium frame w/RP23 shock 2160g (4 1/4 lbs? More like 4 3/4 lbs)
Shimano crank bearings/bearing holders/plastic spacers/plastic center cover (included in frame above)
2007 Lefty Speed Carbon SL shock 1250g
Custom made CF/Al 1 1/8 to Lefty steerer adapter 125g
XTR M975 disc brake levers and calipers (tuned)
Scrub Components 160mm front rotor (56g)
Hope Mono Mini Pro 140mm rear rotor (58g)
Syntace F99 Ti bolt 120mm stem
Schmolke SL 560mm flat bar (97g)
KCNC BE1 bar ends (48g)
ESI race silicone grips
Sram twist X0 shifters w/al. clamp bolts
Alligator I link shifter housings
PowerCordz shifter cables
Crank Brothers Cobalt SL headset (65g)
Tune Gum Gum headset starnut with carbon cap and al bolt
5mm plastic steerer spacer
XTR M970 175mm crank arms (335g)
Extralite Octaramp 44 and 30t chainrings (2x9) (86g)
Aluminum chainring bolts/spacers, etc...
EggBeaters 2Ti with Ti short axles (173g)
Campagnolo Record Ti Compact braze on FD
Parlee 34.9 carbon FD adapter/clamp
KMC X10SL Gold chain 106 links (228g)
'08 Sram X0 medium cage RD with carbon pulleys and carbon inner cage plate (173g)
Nino Ti 11-34 SL cassette (178g)
Tune SpeedNeedle Alcantra seat (85g)
Tuned (mildly) Yeti ASR-C seat clamp assembly (195g - ouch! I`m gonna fix this one)
No Tubes ZTR Race 7000 Lefty front wheel including Lefty axle bolt and extraction cap (570g)
DT190 rear hub/DT tuned centerlock to IS disc adapter/DT Revolution 2.0-1.7-2.0 spokes/al nipples/ZTR Olympic rear rim 32hole (722g)
Yellow tape and Olympic valve stems in both front and rear wheels
Tune Skyline rear MTB bolt on skewer (13g)
Continental SpeedKing Supersonic 2.3 front tire (456g)
Continental RaceKing World Cup 2.2 rear tire (480g)
No Tubes sealant in both tires (3-4 ounces)

Currently 19.3 lbs. Shooting for 18.5 lbs. Coming soon!


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

The Yeti is sick! I love that seat!


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

superlightracer said:


> Whatevs..we dont get enough eye candy on this site.


your bike is a sherman tank. :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I like both bikes, especially the SantaCruz Superlight. You dont see much it anymore, specially the white colored ones :thumbsup:


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

When you get it to 18.5, you'll be in the top 12 on lightbikes suspension section!


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

Here's one of my bikes (20.6 lbs as it sat). The other is a turner nitrous (being built) that should be 17 lbs when done soon.


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

protocol_droid said:


> your bike is a sherman tank. :thumbsup:


It has to be, cause my quads would eat a 17lb bike for lunch  .:winker:


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

superlightracer said:


> It has to be, cause my quads would eat a 17lb bike for lunch.:winker:


Only if those quads can catch it...I'll already be at dinner


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

protocol_droid said:


> Only if those quads can catch it...I'll already be at dinner


The bikes display case has wheels?


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

superlightracer said:


> The bikes display case has wheels?


If only new t'would be nice to have it in a case. The nitrous build contains 90% used parts, 01 sid race, formula b4sl's , 05 nitrous frame...only a few new parts like derailleurs, chain. Hardly a display case needed. Your bike on the other hand, doesn't seem too different than the one I currently ride. :nono:

BTW, how are those freds working out? THinking about them for the display case bike and the blur....I'm on hard packed some rocks and gravel. Okay or nay, currently on RR 2.1's.


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

whats the specs on that blur?


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

RockStarRacing said:


> whats the specs on that blur?


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=187055

from a couple years ago. Ended up with 4ti's as pedals and some lighter skewers and no bar ends. 20.59 was the last I weighed it at that point.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

I have the tank in this thread, lol. It's a (new build, just got it done a few weeks ago) '05 NRS C1 16.5" frame with new Cloud 9, '06 Reba WC, King/317 wheels with Specialized tires, Race Face ti BB and NEXT LP crankset, ATAC pedals with Stan's ti kit, '08 XTR frt/rear derailleurs and shifters, Profile (XACD) stem, Titec 118 bar with Mid 100 ends and Bontrager grips, Formula Evo brakes with Alligator 160/140 rotors, USE Alien post with WTB Rocket V SLT saddle. As shown (minus the bag and mini pump) it's 23.98 pounds. Could easily drop down a long ways from there but I'll leave well enough alone. Sub-24 is fine for me.


----------



## mr. umali (Jun 14, 2008)

whoooa! that yeti looks mean! i'm not a fan of the lefty but it looks like it was made for that bike. big ups bro! i definitely dig your bike.


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

protocol_droid said:


> BTW, how are those freds working out? THinking about them for the display case bike and the blur....I'm on hard packed some rocks and gravel. Okay or nay, currently on RR 2.1's.


They are surprisingly durable, and much more puncture resistant than expected. They are great on hardpack, and actually not too bad for loose climbs at lower pressures. They dont exactly stick like glue during hard cornering, but thats alright as they are like fusion powered rocket ships on the straights.

I generally run Racing Ralphs for 90% of my riding conditions though. The new '08 versions are phenom!


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice Yeti and hatch!


Love the saddle


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

IAmtnbikr said:


> I have the tank in this thread, lol. It's a (new build, just got it done a few weeks ago) '05 NRS C1 16.5" frame with new Cloud 9, '06 Reba WC, King/317 wheels with Specialized tires, Race Face ti BB and NEXT LP crankset, ATAC pedals with Stan's ti kit, '08 XTR frt/rear derailleurs and shifters, Profile (XACD) stem, Titec 118 bar with Mid 100 ends and Bontrager grips, Formula Evo brakes with Alligator 160/140 rotors, USE Alien post with WTB Rocket V SLT saddle. As shown (minus the bag and mini pump) it's 23.98 pounds. Could easily drop down a long ways from there but I'll leave well enough alone. Sub-24 is fine for me.
> 
> Love the gold alligators on there. What carbon mini pump is that? Must be light. I consider anything less than 24 lbs pretty damn light for an FS since most high end xtr builds out of the factory are just around or just above that. Sweet build.:yesnod:


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

superlightracer said:


> They are surprisingly durable, and much more puncture resistant than expected. They are great on hardpack, and actually not too bad for loose climbs at lower pressures. They dont exactly stick like glue during hard cornering, but thats alright as they are like fusion powered rocket ships on the straights.
> 
> I generally run Racing Ralphs for 90% of my riding conditions though. The new '08 versions are phenom!


To my suprise, my brother in law came over with some new Furious' tonight. We mounted them with tubes before doing the tubeless thing. Boy, those things roll sweet. I can tell a difference between them and my old style RR's. Also, my other riding partner's running the maxxlite 310's and those things are super sweet rollers too. The newer RR's are better rollers than the older ones? It seems the tread wouldn't allow for smooth transition from knob to knob, however I guess you can't tell until you ride em. Still thinking....:idea:


----------



## J.Mc. (Aug 24, 2007)

That thing is a BAMF! Sorry for such harsh use of letters but that is one sweet build..


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

It's a Topeak and here's a cut and paste of the info:

New
Master Blaster Mountain Rocket Carbon Fiber

This stealthy mini pump weighs a feathery 110 grams and features a locking carbon handle and high volume carbon sheathed barrel for inflating fat MTB tires.

Twistlock Mechanism 

Head: Presta/ Schrader
Barrel: Carbon Sheath
Handle: Locking Carbon
Capacity: 120 psi/ 8 bar
Added Features: Single Action Kraton Head
Size: L x W x H 19 x 3.6 x 2.7 cm
Weight 110 g


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

IAmtnbikr said:


> It's a Topeak and here's a cut and paste of the info:
> 
> New
> Master Blaster Mountain Rocket Carbon Fiber
> ...


Looks like there's also a 44 gram version slightly smaller that's carbon as wel!!


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Except it may not work well volume-wise to fill anything other than a road tire. That's why I opted for the larger-volume pump.


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

Marin indian fire trail 2003..........8,800 Kg (19,57 pounds, I think...)


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

16.77 lbs, 7.610 gr
with polar cadence and speed sensor and Incredibell XL


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, cool bike, Is that a Ritchey Carbon MTB fork? How old is it? it looks a bit different than their website, but I could be wrong. Thinking of using it on something this winter.
thanks


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you, Yes its a Ritchey Carbon MTB fork I bought It about 4 months ago, it replaced my sid fork.


gitoutdaway said:


> Wow, cool bike, Is that a Ritchey Carbon MTB fork? How old is it? it looks a bit different than their website, but I could be wrong. Thinking of using it on something this winter.
> thanks


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice aggressive looking bike Matt, and a really nice weight with some real tires on there. What are the skewers that you're running, they don't look familiar?


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you, The skewers are token.


Cranked said:


> Nice aggressive looking bike Matt, and a really nice weight with some real tires on there. What are the skewers that you're running, they don't look familiar?


----------



## jadis3 (Nov 18, 2007)

That was my bike past year - 8.2kg with computer Polar 200cad and bottlecage
 


click for XL size
https://photofile.ru/users/titus-e-lite/2874633/57571695/full_image/ 
https://photofile.ru/users/titus-e-lite/2874633/57571757/full_image/


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

jadis3 said:


> That was my bike past year - 8.2kg with computer Polar 200cad and bottlecage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


18lbs!!


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

wow


----------



## Scudweiser (Jul 13, 2008)

letssee some homegrowns huh?


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

BlownCivic said:


> 2008(?) ASR-Carbon Medium frame w/RP23 shock 2160g (4 1/4 lbs? More like 4 3/4 lbs)
> Shimano crank bearings/bearing holders/plastic spacers/plastic center cover (included in frame above)
> 2007 Lefty Speed Carbon SL shock 1250g
> Custom made CF/Al 1 1/8 to Lefty steerer adapter 125g
> ...


Civic, where did you get the custom steerer? I'm looking to put my Carbon DLR2 onto a custom Cotic Soda Ti frame, and that steerer would look sweet!


----------



## JOEROCKET2 (Jul 19, 2008)

man thats a light bike i like the seat


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Threw on the DT Swiss XR Carbon shock to test. Initial ride thoughts are good. Weight now down to 23.75


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Hadouken* said:


> Civic, where did you get the custom steerer? I'm looking to put my Carbon DLR2 onto a custom Cotic Soda Ti frame, and that steerer would look sweet!


I and my machinist buddy made it. It's a copy in carbon/aluminum of the Project 321 aluminum adapter/steerer. They have 2 versions: 1 for the Leftys with sliding clamps, and 1 for the ones with bonded clamps.


----------



## sonyisdope (Jul 24, 2004)

I put a New Ultimate stem on it since this pic, a RaceFace Next SL bar, and KCNC Ti Pro Lite post, and the weight was under 18 pounds, but I sucked at riding it. Since then I've switched back to this post, and a Fox F80 fork, and the bike weighs a MASSIVE 20 pounds 14 ounces.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

19.7 lbs originally... I made some changes to it.

Grips: Pork Rinds -> Pork Rinds + 3M adhesive spray -> ESI race thin -> ESI Chunky ... (I have a set of Ergon GX1s waiting if I still don't like the ESI.

Bottle Cage: Karbon Wing-R 15g -> Specialized Rib Cage Pro MTB (my back jersey pocket held a water bottle better than that Karbon cage)

Tires: Swapping it out depending on location... Lately it has been Racing Ralphs since the Furious Freds seem to be horrible on damp single track... I want some Rocket Rons when they come out.

I also have a Recon 11-32T titanium cassette sitting on my work bench. I'm trying to give the Dura-Ace 12-27 9 speed a longer chance before I ditch it.

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=427351


----------



## Flo7 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi
This is my light bike.




























Flo

The bike weight 7,9kg.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

Did anyone see the light?


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

some good looking bikes in here so far!

I'm too embarassed of my tank to post it up yet. Once I get a few more parts in I shall take a pic or two


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's my 2007 Scott Spark (Medium)...18 Lbs 12 oz as seen on the picture. Will change the following parts (parts are here) and probably reach flat 18 lbs or maybe high 17 lbs.

XTR pedals for Looks Quartz Carbon Ti pedals
XTR 11-34 Cassette for Recon Ti 11-32 Cassette
Selle Italia SLR Carbonio Flow for Tune Speedneedle in Suede (black of course)
Easton EC90 for Schmole TLO handlebar
Scott Nude Shock for Fox RP23 shock
Take out the RS push lock install manual lock on fork


Other specs on the bike:

Frame: 2007 Scott Spark 20 medium
Fork: 2008-09 RS 100mm SID Race
Headset: Extralite Scalhead
Stem: Extralite 90mm
Grips: Extralite foam
Shifters: XTR with alu bolts and powercordz cables
Brakes: Magura Marta Sl with Alu/Ti bolts and Stans rotors
Seatpost: New Ultimate
Seatpost clamp: BTP Carbon
Cranks: Storck Power Arms ISIS 175mm
BB: Americna Classic
Rings: TA + Tune
Rims: Stans Notubes Olympic 32H
Spokes: Sapin CX-Ray
Hubs: Tune Prince + Princess
Tires: Maxxis Maxxlite 310 w Stand NoTubes conversion
Rear Der: XTR Shadow GS with Carbon Pulleys
Front Der: BTP-Tuned Campagnolo Record QS with BTP Carbon clamp


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

thats light for a full suspension, I been sparked out, waw!


----------



## Sexyblackbmw (Mar 7, 2007)

Here's my boat. lol its not really super light (20.3 pounds) as is, although the XT dual action shifters, and discs are holding me back, as well as the XT crankset, and heavy scott seatpost. I'm aiming for 18 pounds in the long run, might have to change the fork... but for now, she rides like a dream!


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

its not just a boat, its a Racing and Fun type of a boat ;-)


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

sexyblackbmw - switch out to sram! rid yourself of the XT crankset and brakes then your little things such as seatpost ect and you will be really light!


----------



## iscarrr (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice spark jmartpr, how are you liking the new sids?


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

scalty (= *scal*e with lef*ty*) in different variations:


here in race config, 7,95kg inclusive Polar S725:




some other impressions few months before:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4706999&postcount=4638


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Now down to 23.3 pounds (minus tools/bag/mini pump) as shown. Certainly could be well under 23 if I wanted to give up a comfy seat and remove the bar ends. And going to a shorter travel/lighter fork with less tunability could move it closer to 22 pounds. But that isn't going to happen, lol. Did go to the DT Swiss XR Carbon shock instead of the Cloud 9. And I killed my front X317 rim a week ago so I relaced the wheelset with DT's XRC 330's.


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Awesome bike you have there Scalty, very unique. I normally don't care for the look of leftys, but seems to work well here. Very nice.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

iscarrr said:


> Nice spark jmartpr, how are you liking the new sids?


So far the RS is doing pretty good....I like them a little bit more than my previous Fox


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

Cranked said:


> Awesome bike you have there Scalty, very unique. I normally don't care for the look of leftys, but seems to work well here. Very nice.


yes and this year with 1300km at race :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

wow, nice lefty, soo much passion into the bike and in great dietry result, I like it ;-)


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

Well heres my rig...

not exactly lightweight yet, but i'm getting there.
In that picture its just above 27 lbs.  20" frame if I might add...


----------



## SS Gladiator (Jun 17, 2005)

can I join you guys with my poor man's version of a lightweight SS bike?










my SS Huffy Alumina 8500 at 20.5 lbs.
-Cannondale P Bone fork
-Crossmax rims with Schwalbe Fast Fred tires using Stan's NoTubes
-Thompson seatpost

I can probably shave a bit more weight if I change a few other parts (plus $$$ permitting), but right now, its quite light for a Huffy! call it crazy, but, my fave bike at the moment!  it goes anywhere and does anything my legs (and lungs) can dish out.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

SS Gladiator said:


> my SS Huffy Alumina 8500 at 20.5 lbs.
> -Cannondale P Bone fork
> -Crossmax rims with Schwalbe Fast Fred tires using Stan's NoTubes
> -Thompson seatpost


Xmax, Schwalbe, Thomson, WTB... and you call it a poor man's bike? I used to have a sticker on one of my old bikes that said "If Huffy made a plane would you fly in it?" I have to say that is the nicest Huffy I have ever seen. Looks like it would be a blast to ride.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice Huffy, the frame is out of wack but never the less a happy rider is a happy rider, well done ;-)


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Heres my 2002 Cannondale f800...




























I forgot to add on the cables and bolts (all Ti) so i'm going to say this is between 22-23lbs. I have it set up to do everything, I know the wheels are heavy, but they are bomb-proof, and i feel zero flex through them. The Lefty is by far the best 'fork' I have owned. The next upgrade is going to be the frame, i'm looking to get a UK custom Titanium build (Cotic, Enigma etc.) Which should bring the weight down around the 20-21lbs mark


----------



## SS Gladiator (Jun 17, 2005)

TheRedMantra said:


> Xmax, Schwalbe, Thomson, WTB... and you call it a poor man's bike? I used to have a sticker on one of my old bikes that said "If Huffy made a plane would you fly in it?" I have to say that is the nicest Huffy I have ever seen. Looks like it would be a blast to ride.


hehe, most parts are take-off from previous bikes that I had or still have, except for the Thompson seatpost at 25.4 - kinda hard to find, especially in silver. wanted to build a real Huffy bike with lighter parts and see how the frame fares out with the real mtb's., and honestly, it's not doing bad at all. other riders just can't believe I'm riding a Huffy. some picks it up expecting a 50 lb. bike and were surprised by the weight. it is a blast to ride regardless, and you can really feel that because of the lack of weight even comparing to some mtbs. its even got beautiful and strong looking welds, unlike the other cheap Huffy frames they put out. i would love to shave more weight, but $$ is an option I can't afford now. so til then, my ride remains...


----------



## hasan.cagri (Jul 27, 2008)

*Specialized Epic S-Works 2004*

At the and of June I can nearly finished my little darling...

I still needs some New part to become real light weight bike i think...

Syntace F799 with Ti bolts
Schmolke TLO 56cm handle bar
Extralite E-Bones W
Exustar 28Ti pedals
Tune king-kong Hubs
Magura marta SL brakes

I'm using nokon carbon for housing with power cordz and nokon liner and also 28mm SID WC now and it's 10150g now... (it will be tuned after get the parts).



















This picture is about 1 month earlier before SID and Nokon...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice fork!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Hadouken* said:


> i'm going to say this is between 22-23lbs. The next upgrade is going to be the frame, i'm looking to get a UK custom Titanium build (Cotic, Enigma etc.) Which should bring the weight down around the 20-21lbs mark


unless you know how to make a magic 1.5 pound frame i dont think itll lose 2lbs.
(but if you know how please, send me a PM! )


----------



## hasan.cagri (Jul 27, 2008)

Fork is look nice but not as well... It is not rigid like as Sid Wc and its lock out doesn't work very well...


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> unless you know how to make a magic 1.5 pound frame i dont think itll lose 2lbs.
> (but if you know how please, send me a PM! )


Oh yeah, my bad, i have done my math all wrong! I should have switched the frame weights, not subtract the new frame weight off the total :thumbsup:


----------



## legsrburnin (Mar 25, 2007)

*My Cannondale F1*

Have been slowly working on this for a while. It's my only MTB so it gets trained on and raced. It even sees a few jumps from time to time (rarely now!)

Spec list now is-
Frame- Cannondale Caffeine F1 (L) (weight?)
Fork- Lefty Speed Carbon 110SL (1240g exactly)
Rims- Stans ZTR 355 (330g + 331g)
Hubs- (r)Tune Kong w/ Ti Freehub (f) Cannondale Omega, both 32h
Spokes- DT Swiss Aerolite (complete wheels weigh approx 1340grams)
Tyres- Michelin Comp S Lite (960g)
Crank/BB- XTR (2 chainrings) (weight?)
Pedals- BBB (?)
Rear Der.- Sram X.0 (?)
Front Der.- XTR 971 (?)
Cassette- DA 12-27 (160g)
Chain- DA/XTR (?)
Stem- Cannondale XC3 SI 120mm +5 (194g)
Bar- Bontrager XXX-Lite (130g)
Shifters- Sram X.0 Gripshifters (?)
Grips- Sram (waiting for Ritchey WCS foam to arrive!) (?)
Brakes- Juicy 7 (heavy!)
Rotors Ashima ARO-08 160mm (85g each exactly)
Post- KCNC Ti ProLite Sc (150g)
Seat- SLR XP (165g)

Current weight is 9.4kg (20.7lb)

Alligator i-Links and 95g seat coming soon


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

Some sweet bikes in this thread guys. Very nice! :thumbsup:

I hadn't seen many 29ers though so I thought I'd throw mine in here. 19.84 lbs. (9.0kg) but I had tubes in it then.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

what is wrong with tubes?


----------



## iscarrr (Oct 28, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> what is wrong with tubes?


I would think weight.

Anyway, damn nice 29er you've got there Patriot, thats pretty much how I'd like to build one up (when i decide i want one enough!)


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice 29er, soo lite Patriot222. Makes me wanna build an SS 29er carbon ;-)


----------



## dougmcdoug (Oct 2, 2006)

This is my beast not the lightest at 9.5kg but uses all real mountain bike parts.


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> what is wrong with tubes?


Nothing really. I like tubes also. Just a couple ounces lighter without.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice scale, does anyone know where I can get a good price for Ritchey WCS carbon seatpost 34.9mm x 350, for some reason online prices charges more for size 34.9 than 27.2 carbon, why is that, perhaps more material has been use or not widely use on other bikes except Scott? Cheapest one I found was $170US, considering 27,2 carbon post is $130US


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

> *iscarrr*
> Anyway, damn nice 29er you've got there Patriot, thats pretty much how I'd like to build one up (when i decide i want one enough!)





> *wannabeRacer*
> nice 29er, soo lite Patriot222. Makes me wanna build an SS 29er carbon ;-)


Thanks for the nice compliments guys. :thumbsup: I've got a few "roadish" parts on there but some robust parts where it's needed. They've all been holding up very well after about 1200 miles. I think the SF is a fun platform to build up and the riding has been amazing!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It looks like Rocky Mountain has joined the carbon sequestration program. Marie-Helene Premont and Max Plaxton were riding the new carbon hardtail Vertex at the Mont Sainte Anne World Cup and the Canadian National Championship races. Premont already has two gold medals with her bike in the first week of public exposure for the bike. And Alison Sydor was riding one in the TransAlps to grab a gold in the women's category there as well. 

Premont's mechanic was saying her bike weighed 19 pounds, and Plaxton's white version weighed 19.4 pounds in the large size (with more paint) with the XTR kit and Fox F80 fork. The carbon frame weighs a full pound less than the scandium Team frame. Apparently will have the carbon frame across several models, with less paint on the higher end models (full paint job weighs something like 100gms). 

Something else to divert money from my RSP contribution in 2009. :skep:


----------



## hasan.cagri (Jul 27, 2008)

It looks like Specialized Stumpjumper 2009, isn't it?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It looks even more like the Wilier Solitario, but they're apparently being made by Martek in proprietary moulds. They have a slick integrated seat post collar and some nice detailing at the chainstay and seat stay yoke.


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2004)

When looking at that picture I couldn't care less about the bike... I'll miss Marie!  If I didn't have my heart set on a new road bike this year I'd consider one of those carbon Vertex frames to replace my old aluminum Rocky ht.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree both are nice to have, the frame however looks really stiff with good shapes. The new Specialized HT looks good too.


----------



## karlmalone1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Getting there...21.4 pounds


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

my scalpel 7,980 kg


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Nothing fancy but it's a solid Clydeworthy build @ 19.9 pounds (9.0265 kg)​


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

Karmalone! Gorgeous bike! I love the wheels too  Just bought the disc version in white as well!


and Jake, way to represent. The bike looks great as always!!!


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Frame:: *2006 Turner Flux, Clear Ano, Small* 
Rear Shock :: *Fox RP3*
Fork :: *Fox F120 RLC*
Brake (Front) :: *Magura Marta SL - Silver*
Brake (Rear) :: *Magura Marta SL - Silver*
Rotors F/R :: *Magura Marta SL 160/160*
Cables :: *Jagwire*
Cassette :: *Shimano XTR CS-M960 11-32*
Chain :: *KMC X9SL Silver*
Crankset :: *Shimano XTR FC-M970*
Derailleur (Front) :: *Shimano XTR FD-M960*
Derailleur (Rear) :: *Sram X.0 medium cage*
Grips :: *Sette Lock-On*
Handlebar :: *Easton Monkeylite XC Carbon Lo-Rise 680mm*
Headset :: *Chris King NoThreadset*
Headset Cap/Bolt :: *ChrisKing No Threadset*
Pedals :: *Exustar E-PM25Ti*
Seat Binder :: *Token*
Saddle :: *Turner Ti*
Seatpost :: *Thomson Masterpiece*
Shifters :: *Sram X.0 Triggers*
Stem :: *Ritchey WCS 90mm*
Hub (Front) :: *DT 240 disc 32h*
Hub (Rear) :: *WTB Laserdisc Lite 32h*
Rim (Front) :: *Stan's Olympic*
Rim (Rear) :: *Stan's Olympic*
Spokes :: *DT Revolution*
Tire :: (Front) :: *Specialized S-Works Storm 2Bliss 2.0*
Tire :: (Rear) :: *Specialized S-Works Storm 2Bliss 2.0*
Tubes :: *Stan's NoTubes system*
Skewers :: *Edge QR Ti*

Build Weight :: *23.4 lbs*









































































The owner:


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice turner!


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

wannabeRacer said:


> nice turner!


Ditto dat


----------



## kramerrides (Apr 3, 2007)

Not the lightest but not too bad for the frame with somewhat of a budget to consider. 22.2 lbs.


----------



## karlmalone1 (Mar 27, 2008)

awesome yeti! :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

a much better build Yeti than my friend's and 22.2lbs is light. My friends Yeti about 23.1lbs or 10.5kg, well done "kramerrides".


----------



## GNR (Oct 16, 2004)

Um, what kind of budget would that be? Let me know if wherever you work is hiring.


----------



## kramerrides (Apr 3, 2007)

karlmalone1 said:


> awesome yeti! :thumbsup:





wannabeRacer said:


> a much better build Yeti than my friend's and 22.2lbs is light. My friends Yeti about 23.1lbs or 10.5kg, well done "kramerrides".


Thank you kind Sirs!



GNR said:


> Um, what kind of budget would that be? Let me know if wherever you work is hiring.


Well, you'll need an engineering degree... "Somewhat" of a budget, not a "strict" budget. :thumbsup: 
What I meant was I made a lot of decisions, for example, like the X9 rear derailleur rather than an X0. I couldn't justify the extra $100+ to save 30 grams (or whatever it is) with more or less the same functionality. Stuff like that...


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Of my 7 mountain bikes, only 2 would I consider light. But, after reviewing the amazing bikes on this forum, I realize that they are not very light, after all. There's my 20.5 lb Vassago Optimus Ti 29er rigid singlespeed and my 22.7 lb Seven Sola Ti hardtail. Unfortunately, neither of these bikes gets ridden much. I always seem to grab one of the FS bikes (weights range from 25.5 lbs to 38 lbs) for the comfort factor.


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

wow! That SS rigid is gorgeous!


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice looking light weight bikes. I wish I have one, especially those dual susp. bikes under 20lbs! 

Question. Most of you guys have those really thin looking saddle seats (almost look like the road bikes...or is it?). Is this comfy? I do, 7 miles of uphill (road) non-stop and then 12 miles of downhill (loose rocks). On the uphill, my saddle (wtb) is not comfy. Not even for 1 mile of uphill. Will this type of seats be alright for uphill riding? Please advice. Thanks!


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

I don't care for the very thin/minimalist seats and have not ridden one that felt comfortable so far... to me at least. I'd rather give up a little to have comfort and save that weight elsewhere unless I could find a nice comfy and light seat. Weight now accurate as shown even with bottle cage and bar ends... edit... with the new Syntace F99 and stronger XTR skewers minus cage/bar ends it's 23.10:


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

It';s great to see that your seatpost alone costs more than the entire frame, not to mention the wheelset, etc. :thumbsup:

QUOTE=SS Gladiator]can I join you guys with my poor man's version of a lightweight SS bike?










my SS Huffy Alumina 8500 at 20.5 lbs.
-Cannondale P Bone fork
-Crossmax rims with Schwalbe Fast Fred tires using Stan's NoTubes
-Thompson seatpost

I can probably shave a bit more weight if I change a few other parts (plus $$$ permitting), but right now, its quite light for a Huffy! call it crazy, but, my fave bike at the moment!  it goes anywhere and does anything my legs (and lungs) can dish out.[/QUOTE]


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

*tscheezy*

Great Turner.......great looking rider.


----------



## $eboss the frenchy (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

no weight listed frenchy?


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

After seeing that beautiful *Flux from Tscheezy*, I just wanted to let him know that he is not the only one with a sub-32 lbs Turner  .

Here is my *Nitrous*: 
Current weight is 21.8 lbs ready to race.









Frame:: 2006 Turner Nitrous, Gold Anodized, Medium
Rear Shock :: Fox RP3
Fork :: 09 Sid Team w/Lockout lever 
Brakes :: Formula Oro Puro, Al bolts where appropriate
Rotors F/R :: Ashima Airotor 160/140mm, ti bolts
Cables :: standard Shimano
Cassette :: Shimano XT 11-32, Al Lockring
Chain :: Shimano XT 9v w/powerlink
Crankset :: Truvativ Stylo
Derailleur (Front) :: Shimano XT
Derailleur (Rear) :: Shimano XTR Shadow, Medium cage
Grips :: Bar Tape
Handlebar :: RCZ carbon
Bar Ends: Smica (yes, that could be the only bar ends-equipped Turner:thumbsup: )
Headset :: FSA Orbit MX
Headset Cap/Bolt :: FSA w/Al bolt and custom Star Nut
Pedals :: Eggbeaters SL
Seat Binder :: Turner
Saddle :: Velo (swapped Ti rails from old SLR)
Seatpost :: KCNC Pro Lite
Shifters :: Shimano XT, Al bolts
Stem :: FSA XC 115
Bottle Cage: Specialized Rib Cage, Al bolts
Wheelset:: American Classic
Tire (Front) :: Schwalbe Nobby Nic
Tire (Rear) :: Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Tubes :: FRM white tape + Homebrew Latex
Skewers :: American Classic Ti








Cheers, Fab


----------



## jadis3 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ausable, Sid Team includes a sticker set into box. For your Turner a sand color sticker will be fine!


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

thats light for an alloy FS frame, and with more XTR (Crank, FD & shifter) etc it will be even lighter ;-)


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's my Cotic Soda:

Frame: Cotic Soda 17.5 Ti
Fork: Lefty Speed Carbon DLR2
Headset: Crank Brothers Opium
Wheels: Mavic Crosstrail
Cassette: Shimano XTR Ti
Tyres: Specialized Eskar 2Bliss
Rear Mech: Shimano XTR
Front Mech: Shimano XTR
Chain: Dura Ace/XTR
Crankset: FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue
Bottom Bracket: Crank Brothers Cobalt Ti
Seat Post: Thomson Elite
Saddle: Charge Spoon Ti
Seat Post Collar: Hope
Brakes: Hope Mono M4 w/ floating rotors and custom carbon levers
Stem: Thomson X4
Bars: USE Atom Riser
Grips: Lizard Skins Lock-on
Bottle Cage: Woodman
Headset Spacers: Ti





The weight is 21-22lbs


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice job Ausable, love your Nitrous.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Will try to edit the pictures to reduce width. 

I will experiment with the Sand (and Pink) decals for my Sid but I will probably choose between the Red (matches my team gear ) and the Silver. 
Yes, with some more Xtr it would be even lighter, but I have to share the biking budget among other three or four bikes, including a new roadie - so I think the Nitorus will be done for a while... (ok, maybe a XTR crank for the next season:madman: and a new set of wheels :madman: and some KCNC skewers :madman: and... )


----------



## sghound (Sep 24, 2008)

*Scott Scale LTD 8.2kg/18pounds*


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

SCALPEL 2008

Aluminium frame

Event tubolar wheelset

Alligator rotors

Fizik Gobi saddle

FSA carbon handlebar

Lefty SL 110mm

One Piece stem/streerer

FRM double crankset

Record front derailleur

Sram X.0 rear der + grip shifters

CB Egg 4Ti

Hygia disc set

10100 gr


----------



## LAN (Jan 26, 2004)

How do you like your Tufo tubular tires? Better than clincher tires?

Do you remember the actual weight?


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

Ausable said:


> (ok, maybe a XTR crank for the next season:madman: and a new set of wheels :madman: and some KCNC skewers :madman: and... )


thats funny.... its an addiction like every weight weenie


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice Scott Scale "sghound", looks brand new and never been ridden ;-)

Nice bike "eliflap" Super light for an FS alloy frame, I like all the part on it, soo bling....


----------



## sghound (Sep 24, 2008)

wannabeRacer said:


> Nice Scott Scale "sghound", looks brand new and never been ridden ;-)


the frame's been ridden since 2006. some of the parts are new. trying the trigon/ritchey rigid mountain fork for the first time though, my teeth were chattering at the end of a 7km trail. time for me to get a 80/100mm travel in the form of a blood-red Manitou R7 Absolute soon. that'll raise the weight to 9kg/19.8pounds for more comfortable riding.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

sghound said:


> the frame's been ridden since 2006. some of the parts are new. trying the trigon/ritchey rigid mountain fork for the first time though, my teeth were chattering at the end of a 7km trail. time for me to get a 80/100mm travel in the form of a blood-red Manitou R7 Absolute soon. that'll raise the weight to 9kg/19.8pounds for more comfortable riding.


I thought that's what the cushy saddle was for?

Jenson has that R7 MRD for 400 right now. I might be interested in that Trigon of yours.


----------



## sghound (Sep 24, 2008)

dinoadventures said:


> I thought that's what the cushy saddle was for?
> 
> Jenson has that R7 MRD for 400 right now. I might be interested in that Trigon of yours.


saddle might look cushy but it's too narrow for my butt. have since changed to the wider WTB Devo SLT.

oh the R7 looks too tempting.


----------



## arquitonto (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's my bull, a Cannondale Taurine.

Frame: CANNONDALE Taurine Team Replica, size M
Suspension: LEFTY Speed Carbon SL 110 DLR2 
Handlebar: FSA K-Force Carbon flat 31.8 - 600mm
Bar Ends: Cannondale
Grips: Ritchey True Grip WCS Ergo Black cutted
Stem: Cannondale Si one piece Stem/Steerer, 31.8mm
Headset: Cannondale Headshok Si
Bottle Cage: Cannondale GT40 Aluminium
Front Brake: Hope Mono Mini, Hope Lever Blade Carbon, floating disc 160 mm 
Rear Break: Hope Mono Mini, Hope Lever Blade Carbon, floating disc 160 mm 
Brake Hose: Goodridge kit
Crankset: Cannondale Hollowgram SL BB30 175mm
Bottom Bracket: Cannondale BB30 ceramic bearings
Outer Chainring: Spécialités TA Chinook 44T
Middle Chainring: Spécialités TA Chinook 32T
Inner Chainring: Spécialités TA Chinook 22T
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beater 4Ti
Chain: KMC X9SL Gold
Cassete: SRAM PG-990 11-32
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR FD-M971
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.0 Longo
Shifters: SRAM X.0 Twister
Seatpost: FSA K Force Carbon SB-25, 31.6x350mm
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbon Flow Blanco
Front Wheel
Rim: NoTubes ZTR Olympic 32h
Spokes: DT Swiss Competition
Hub: Cannondale Lefty SL
Rear Wheel
Rim: NoTubes ZTR Olympic 32h
Spokes: DT Swiss Competition
Hub: DT Swiss 240s Disc
Quick Release: DT Swiss RWS MTB titan 135 mm
Tube: --
Sealant: NoTubes
Front Tyre: Vredestein Black Panther 26x2.0
Rear Tyre: Vredestein Black Panther 26x2.0

Weight: 9,400 kg / 20,73 lbs


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

the lefty has just arrive and its just getting better ;-)

I have question "arquitonto" and I know the Olympic RIM is lighter than 355 RIM, but whats the advantage and or the differences between two RIMs?


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

wannabeRacer said:


> I know the Olympic RIM is lighter than 355 RIM, but whats the advantage and or the differences between two RIMs?


355 is stiffer and wider so it is better for heavier riders and lower tire pressures. It can also take a rim brake. Olympics are lighter and disc-specific.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

there are so many beautiful bikes, and so many of them that have fugly and un-needed triple cranks.


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

Patriot222 said:


> Some sweet bikes in this thread guys. Very nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> I hadn't seen many 29ers though so I thought I'd throw mine in here. 19.84 lbs. (9.0kg) but I had tubes in it then.


----------



## arquitonto (Jan 16, 2007)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> there are so many beautiful bikes, and so many of them that have fugly and un-needed triple cranks.


Perhaps it's because there are those little few places and occasions you really need it, and when you need it it's there to help you get it over.

In my case I don't really use it often, but I like to have it there for when I'll need it and because I know I pair of places where I ride that I really need it. It's just 20g.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Or you race/ride in the mtns w huge fall line climbs... 

When I race short intense XC events with fresh legs, I rarely if ever use the granny, even on the steepest courses here in the NC mtns. If I can get traction, I can climb most anything w a 30t middle. BUT...when I do longer races that take 4, 5...8+ hours like point to point stuff like the 65 mile ORAMM("off road assault on mt mitchell" in Pisgah w 10,700 vertical ascent), or Fools Gold 50, FW50, etc(not evening mentioning 12 hour solo efforts when ones legs are fried at hour 7)....the granny is demanded sometimes, even for the pros. Or, cramps and/or long walks are the reality. Plain and simple. As stated, its only 20gms(vs "looking good") at the most since w a 2x9 your still running a FD, shifter, etc. 

As far as the bigring...w big climbs theres big descents. I use the bigring as much as the middle in most races.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

eliflap said:


> SCALPEL 2008
> 
> Aluminium frame
> 
> ...


Eliflap-

You didn't mention yours was sub 8Kg at one point, right?


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

UPDATE:

Here's an update of the finished bike. The final weight was 8.10 kg (+/- 17.8 lbs).

Frame Scott Spark w/ rp23 shock. Ti hardware 
Fork RS SID Race 100mm 
Stem Extralite UL3 110mm 
Grips Extralite 
Handlebar/grips	Schmolke TLO 
shifters Shimano XTR w/ Schmolke Carbon bolts 
Seatpost New Ultimate w/ shim 
Seat Tune Speedneedle Suede 
Brakes Magura Marta SL w/ Stan Alu rotors and alloy/Ti bolts 
Fr Der. Campy Record Carbon tunes by BTP with BTP carbon clamp
Rr. Der Shimano XTR 972 Shadow 
Chain KMC X9SL 
Crankset Storck Powerarms 
Rings/bolts	Tune ti/Alu 29/44 
Bottom Bracket	American Classic ISIS + ti Bolts 
Wheelset NoTubes ZTR Race 7000 
Tires Maxxis Maxxlite 285 
Tubes none (Stans tubeless) 
Cables Alligator i-links w/ Powercordz 
Skewers KCNC 
Cassette Recon 12-32 Alloy (or Recon 12-34 Ti +30 grams) 
Pedals Look Quartz Carbon-Ti

You could probably go lower with a Magura During SL fork and changing the seatpost to a Schmolke TLO in 34.9 (no shim) but will leave it like this and enjoy it. High 16 lbs? Also posible but only if you weight 140 lbs!!! With the current setup it hold my 180-185 pounds very good and provides excellent performance in pure XC.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Schmolke Carbon bolts ? dang... that is hardcore. 

You should change the chain out to X10SL to save more weight and get even lighter QR Skewer. KCNC are light. But there are lighter (for more $$$). You aren't doing the Schmolke Carbon bolts any justice yet.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> ...and so many of them that have fugly and un-needed triple cranks.


Considering that the highest mountain peak in your home state is only 1,227ft I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## cbx (Sep 29, 2008)

I love this thread...the rides in it make me jones to ride.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice update "jmartpr", why did you select SID Race fork instead of Team or worldcup series, is it the weight concert or simplicity? Whats the weight on the SID Race compare to the team? I'm thinking about replacing my 08 FOX RLC 100mm to SID but not sure which model, the WCup is over price (Race or Team?).


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> Schmolke Carbon bolts ? dang... that is hardcore.
> 
> You should change the chain out to X10SL to save more weight and get even lighter QR Skewer. KCNC are light. But there are lighter (for more $$$). You aren't doing the Schmolke Carbon bolts any justice yet.


I picked those up on eBay (8 bolts)...don't even ask the price but was much lower than retail  Were originally for my second project...a WW Look 585 w/ clincher at around 11 lbs.

I was wondering about the X10SL chain. Any shifting issues? Lighter Skewers.....I guess I could use some Tune Skyline bolt-ons (23 grams) or Some Carbon-Ti X-lock. But if I buy one more item for this bike my wife will kill me!!!!


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

wannabeRacer said:


> nice update "jmartpr", why did you select SID Race fork instead of Team or worldcup series, is it the weight concert or simplicity? Whats the weight on the SID Race compare to the team? I'm thinking about replacing my 08 FOX RLC 100mm to SID but not sure which model, the WCup is over price (Race or Team?).


Thanks! The SID Race was decided because of availability, price (dealer gave me a very good discount)...being lighter than the two more expensive SID models was good but I'm sure I'm missing damping performance. But so far I like the performance more than the previous Fox 100 mm I had. The SID WC is now available in black which would match the bike but I'm looking forward to a Magura Durin SL 100 as a Christmas present...heard good things about these forks and they are close to 80 grams lighter than a SID 100 mm.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

jmartpr said:


> I picked those up on eBay (8 bolts)...don't even ask the price but was much lower than retail  Were originally for my second project...a WW Look 585 w/ clincher at around 11 lbs.
> 
> I was wondering about the X10SL chain. Any shifting issues? Lighter Skewers.....I guess I could use some Tune Skyline bolt-ons (23 grams) or Some Carbon-Ti X-lock. But if I buy one more item for this bike my wife will kill me!!!!


No problems at all with the KMC X10SL. If you get the gold colored one (Ti Nitrided), the mud/sand/dirt will wear it off a lot faster than if you use it on your road bike. I'm very happy with teh X10SL. Just get the X10SL next time you need a new chain.

For QR. I do agree the KCNC is a good call. Good value for the weight. But there is also the Omni Racer ones from procyclingdiscount.com for 89 bucks. 39 grams I think... so about 6 grams lighter than KCNC.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> No problems at all with the KMC X10SL. If you get the gold colored one (Ti Nitrided), the mud/sand/dirt will wear it off a lot faster than if you use it on your road bike. I'm very happy with teh X10SL. Just get the X10SL next time you need a new chain.
> 
> For QR. I do agree the KCNC is a good call. Good value for the weight. But there is also the Omni Racer ones from procyclingdiscount.com for 89 bucks. 39 grams I think... so about 6 grams lighter than KCNC.


I have the Omni's on the Look....I agree that they are a great buy. 40 grams are the road version....don't know about the MTB version. I'll give the X10SL a try...I do have a Campy 10 Speed chain but the KMC is lighter.


----------



## scralatchtica824 (May 6, 2008)

eliflap said:


> my scalpel 7,980 kg


wait a second.. 7.980kg = 17.59lb's

how is that possible? what was the base model scalpel you had and what are the mods?


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Margaritaman said:


> Considering that the highest mountain peak in your home state is only 1,227ft I can see where you're coming from.


yea illinois isnt known for gut busting climbs,and it does work awesome here, but
what do you think i rode on my 9 hour pisgah epics roadtrip this summer? lots of extended climbing there.
or my Moab trip? all with a 36t. i just man up, thats all.

there are SS guys where you live right? 1x9 is still really tame compared to that. maybe 1x9 feels so easy to me because i ride SS 75% of the time.

i know most you guys are capable leg wise to run 1x9,are the frames not able to take the torque/flex? maybe you guys just run what you always have and dont try new things? i dont know. have fun,on your bikes and ill do the same.

duckman made good points though, and when i build up a dedicated endurance race rig it will probally be something like a double(27-40) with a 11-28 cassette, for those late night just trying to keep balance hours.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> there are SS guys where you live right? 1x9 is still really tame compared to that. maybe 1x9 feels so easy to me because i ride SS 75% of the time.
> 
> i know most you guys are capable leg wise to run 1x9,are the frames not able to take the torque/flex? maybe you guys just run what you always have and dont try new things? i dont know. have fun,on your bikes and ill do the same.


For a long ride I feel that the benefits of maintaining a proper cadence far outweighs benefits of not having the front derailleur and an extra chain ring. At least 2x9 for me here.

I do have a SS, and a fixie road, but I would not ride them for hours.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

jmartpr do you have to buy inserts or bushing when you change the rear shock to FOX RP23 from DT Swiss or just straight swap?


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

wannabeRacer said:


> jmartpr do you have to buy inserts or bushing when you change the rear shock to FOX RP23 from DT Swiss or just straight swap?


The DT Swiss rear shocks use proprietary mount bushings. Most other shocks use one of 2 'normal' bushing sizes. You'll need to measure the width of the mount spacing for each end of the DT along with the fastener diameter; usually 6mm or 8mm is common. Then you have to order the DT parts. They have many bushing sets that will fit right in width-wise; others will cover a variety of mounts and you have to machine them down to fit your specific frame setup.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

wannabeRacer said:


> jmartpr do you have to buy inserts or bushing when you change the rear shock to FOX RP23 from DT Swiss or just straight swap?


The DT Swiss spacers won't work on the RP23. The Rp23 I purchased was from a Scalpel and had alloy bushings that were a few mm shorter. I just used very-thin alloy washers (like the ones used for the brake calipers) to fill in the gaps. Obviously the ideal thing would be to purchase the correct alloy bushings to fill the space. Should be available from Fox.


----------



## WJASON (Jul 21, 2008)

Sweet looking ride jmartpr ! I have a 2009 Spark Small ordered so thanks for posting yours with pics etc... It would be great to know if/when you continue to update your Spark project...Enjoy !


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

Less talk, more bikes


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

ok "skim1040"  here's my other bike HT Jamis Reynolds steel 853, its not weight weenie at around 10kg but it was ok to do the 100km Marathon.


----------



## hitek79 (Oct 24, 2008)

You guys are crazy!!!!! This is a cool ass thread. I was getting pumped about getting a FS bike under 26lbs, but you all are taking it to a whole other level. I've only been into mt biking heavy for just over a year, but I can see how it's addictive. I do have a 15.8lb road bike though!


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

Here is my 2009 Merida Team 96 
Its all stock component at the moment but will be upgrading soon. It weighted 9.7kg with pedals out of the box, im hoping to get it down to under 8kg










2009 Ninety-Six Carbon 
Frame Ninety-Six Full carbon Disc

Shock - DT XR Carbon 50 remote lockout 
Fork - Manitou R7 MRD 100mm Absolute 
Brakes - Magura Marta SL 160 
Chain Shimano CN-HG93 
Chainwheel FSA K-Force Lite 44-32-22 Mega 
DERA-F Sram X9 
DERA-R Sram XO 
Freewheel Shimano XTR 11-34 
Grip Sram 
H-Bar FSA Carbon Pro CSI 600 
H-B Stem FSA OS99 6 
Head Set NO.9 Mcup/CC-CF 
Hub-F DT Swiss 240 disc 
Hub-R DT Swiss 240 disc 
Pedal EGGBeater Ti 
Rim Alex XCR Pro 300 disc 
Saddle Selle Italia SLR kit Carbon 
Seat Clamp Merida Aero 36 Allen Ti 
Seat Post FSA K Force Lite SB25 31.6 
Shifter-F Sram XO Twister 
Shifter-R Sram XO Twister 
Spoke DT Swiss Champion Black 
Tire-F Maxxis Maxxlite 
Tire-R Maxxis Maxxlite


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

djphill said:


> Here is my 2009 Merida Team 96
> Its all stock component at the moment but will be upgrading soon. It weighted 9.7kg with pedals out of the box, im hoping to get it down to under 8kg
> 
> 
> ...


Your bike is screaming for some green grips!!! Beautiful bike. How do you like the rims?


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

so light, i have only done one ride on it but it is so quick. I had Race X Lites on my Trek Top Fuel and they feel so heavy now compared to these wheels


----------



## xavier lord (Nov 22, 2005)

what s the weight in the 96 frame??


----------



## xavier lord (Nov 22, 2005)

djphill said:


> Here is my 2009 Merida Team 96
> Its all stock component at the moment but will be upgrading soon. It weighted 9.7kg with pedals out of the box, im hoping to get it down to under 8kg
> 
> 
> ...


what the weight of the frame??


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

1.9kg (4.2lbs) with rear shock and remote lockout


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice 96 bike "djphill", so light for stock standard kit. I notice you have Omara stickers, did you bought that there or somewhere else? You must be the 1st person I know in VIC that has the bike, though I did saw one at the mini expo round the bay ride, well done on the dream bike.


----------



## xavier lord (Nov 22, 2005)

nybody knows the frame only price??


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

Oooh that green on black looks hot! :thumbsup:

gorgeous bike!


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

i brought the bike from Omara Cycles, its the only one in the country at the moment and that was my bike at the expo the other weekend


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

*My WW project!*

Ok here is my old school bike that I decided to upgrade. In doing 
so I became a weight weenie! It is an addiction which will over 
take u! LOL! I hope you enjoy the picks and see you all at weight 
weenies anonymous! Special thanks go out to everyone here for the 
great post which not only feed my addiction, but allowed me to 
save money in doing so! This project is almost done and my goal of
sub 20lb. full suspension bike is almost complete! 
Already ordered:
Dt swiss XR carbon rear shock 165mm, tune speedneedle, have but
have not been upgraded is carbon plates and ti hardware for my 
rear derailleur! Thanks again my fellow WW's! Currently 20.30lbs.

Some weights are verified but some were obtained by research!
*All weights in grams*
(V)=verified
(?)=not verified

*Trek: Y-22 frame 1996= (?)unknown

*Wheels: Stans/Olympics w/American hubs= Front 610/ rear 720(V)

*Skewers: Control Tech= Front 21/ rear 26(V)

*Rotors: Scrubs= Front 180mm 65/ rear 160mm 55(V)

*Rear Cassette: KCNC/11-32t= 175(V)

*Tires: Schwalbe(Furious Freds)26x2.0= Front 330/ rear 335(V)

*Forks: Rock Shox/Sid race with carbon box= 1380(?)

*Disc Brakes: Avid/juicy ultimate carbon= Front 330/rear 335(?)
I think the weight included the rotors(?)

*Headset: Chris King= 98(?)

*Stem: Bontrager/3xlite= 156(?)

*Bars: Edge/31.8 risers= 161(V)

*Shifters: Shimano/Xtr sl-m970= 215(?) a pr.

*Grips: Extralite/foam= 14(V) bar plugs= 5(V)

*Seat: Selle/success= 200(V)

*Seat post: Tune/carbon= 110 (V)

*Seat clamp: Black Ops= 10(V)

*Shock: Cane Creek/Cloud Nine= 209(V)

*Cranks: Bontrager/Race-X-light 175mm= 580(V) no chainrings or BB

*Bottom Bracket: Token ceramic: 88(V)

*Chainrings: Extralite/Octa ramp= 44t=60 32t=33 22t=16 all (V)

*Pedals: Wellgo/Wr-1 ti= 175(V)

*Chain: KMC/x10sl: 231(V)

*Pulleys: KCNC/ceramic 11t= 19(V) a pr.

*Rear Derailleur: Shimano/XTR RD m-960= 205(?)

*Front Derailleur: Shimano/XTR FD m-970= 125(?)

All hardware except derailleurs is ti and don't know weight(yet)
Don't know cables weights or the stans no tube sealant!

Total weight is 20.30lbs/ 9236.5g/ 9.22kg

P.S. And I now own 2 scales just for weighting bike parts


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats alot of carbon :thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

zburt said:


> *Rear Derailleur: Shimano/XTR RD m-960= 205(?)


Sounds a bit optimistic.

In any case - getting mid-cage m972, with carbon cage will not only shave about 30g from the derailleur, but will also eliminate about 10cm of housing.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

You'll certainly enjoy the DT Swiss carbon shock  ... and most likely would benefit from using the lockout (and DT offers a bar-mounted remote lockout as well). Those Y-bikes bobbed like crazy! Mmmmmmmm.... carbon fiber.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey curmy, Thanks for the reply! The weight was found doing a google search and is probably the manufactures weight, so is no doubt wrong! But I just ordered the last piece to tune the m960. I ordered a ti spring for it and already have both plates in carbon and the ti hardware kit. Will weigh it as stock and then update the tuned version soon

Hey IAmtnbikr, Can't wait for the Dt shock! It is so hard to find in the 165mm and it wasn't suppose to be available in the usa until Dec.1st. Somehow one of the 10 shops i contacted called me yesterday and said they found one. A week after I decided to give up and wait until Dec. And they gave it to me cheaper then anyone $440  As for the bopping it was bad with the old very very plush shock, but with the cane creek it seems very very good and have been amazed with improvement! 

P.S. Love all the carbon on ur bike Would love to buy the Dt forks, but didn't want to give up with my current goal of sub 19lbs. 

Thanks, Z


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

zburt said:


> Hey curmy, Thanks for the reply! The weight was found doing a google search and is probably the manufactures weight, so is no doubt wrong! But I just ordered the last piece to tune the m960. I ordered a ti spring for it and already have both plates in carbon and the ti hardware kit. Will weigh it as stock and then update the tuned version soon


Shimano is usually pretty darn accurate. If they say 203 it probably is 203. I probably mistook it for my old 950..
In any case 972 is a leap in technology (over 971 and 960)... But I guess it is not worth it, once you got a tuned 960...


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Is your total bike weight on an accurate digital scale or a compilation of parts totals including estimates? Curious as I didn't realize the Y frames were that light. I know it was eye-opening to me when I finally bought an accurate hanging digital, lol.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey IAmtnbikr, Ya the wait is correct! I have a sunlite hanging scale I use on my parks stand and then I also verified it at the LBC. They have the parks hanging scale. Not sure of the tru weight of the frame, didnt have a scale when the build started, but I can tell you that the advertised 25lb bike was for sure wrong! Even if the manufacture weight was without any pedals I would bet it was more like 28lbs.Also my bike is a small so that helps


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Curmy said:


> Sounds a bit optimistic.


XTR RD 960 tuned with prolite pivot bolt kit.
XTR RD 970 carbon plates and pulleys, Ti spring, Ti pivot bolt.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Where did you buy the Ti spring?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Where did you buy the Ti spring?


I bought the whole package from Nobu335(Ebay)


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Bought my ti-spring from the same guy on ebay! Ships pretty quick from asia!


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

Its still nothing compared to alot of the builds on here, but its steadily dropping weight!

Currently sitting at 25.8 lbs


----------



## cbx (Sep 29, 2008)

Those of you running a 2x9 setup on the rides I see here...what are you doing with the third click on the left shifter? Do you just have a "ghost click" and then slack in the front cable where the derailleur would normally fall to position? seems like the hot ticket for weight savings and I barely use mine as it is. Just curious on how you all get it to fly.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

cbx said:


> Those of you running a 2x9 setup on the rides I see here...what are you doing with the third click on the left shifter? Do you just have a "ghost click" and then slack in the front cable where the derailleur would normally fall to position? seems like the hot ticket for weight savings and I barely use mine as it is. Just curious on how you all get it to fly.


You just set the derailleur's limit screw which stops the shifters from being able to shift. 2 seconds with a screw driver and you are set.


----------



## cbx (Sep 29, 2008)

That is what I figured. Limit screws just limit the swing side to side...my question was more of what happens with the three clicks of the shifter...do you just adjust cable tension to make use of two of them and based on the limit screw setting and cable tension that the shifter is just merely limited to two clicks?


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

cbx said:


> That is what I figured. Limit screws just limit the swing side to side...my question was more of what happens with the three clicks of the shifter...do you just adjust cable tension to make use of two of them and based on the limit screw setting and cable tension that the shifter is just merely limited to two clicks?


When the swing is limited side to side your derailleur cannot take out the tension anymore.

So with my shifters I cannot use my thumb to shift into the big ring since I have the limit screw set, and my shifter just "bottoms" out before getting the 3rd click. It is like hitting a limit screw wall even with your shifter.


----------



## cbx (Sep 29, 2008)

got it...that's killer. I wonder about throwing on a 30t to see what that would do as I am only running to 28t in rear.


----------



## Hopping_Rocks (Aug 23, 2008)

cbx said:


> got it...that's killer. I wonder about throwing on a 30t to see what that would do as I am only running to 28t in rear.


I'm not very knowledgeable with gear ratios so forgive me for asking, but would an extra 2 teeth really make much of a difference? Why would you prefer a 30t instead of a 32 or 34?


----------



## cbx (Sep 29, 2008)

Wouldnt matter all that much...might just give me more of a "bailout" should things get really steep. If I ran a 2x9 setup, I would likely run an 11-32 in the rear to start and then look to setup the 30 in the front. I will likely just stay with my triple setup. I was just curious about the folks that were running the 2x9 and what luck they had with it.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

great job "skim1040", tell me, did you finish drinking that beer bottle stand before you took the bike pic


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

wannabeRacer said:


> great job "skim1040", tell me, did you finish drinking that beer bottle stand before you took the bike pic


I might be shunned from the forums for admitting this, but...I didn't actually drink that beer. I was taking pictures and it was sitting empty near by...:madman:

Not to mention it was quite windy during that picture, so I have my riding buddy/friend just off of the picture being the bikes spotter.

...it starts to fall
...its falling
...still falling

and

...yup, it falls right over, with my carbon bar taking the brute of the impact... 
 :madmax: :madman:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Certainly not the lightest hardtail around, at 19.6lbs- but it's plenty fast for me! My favorite part on the entire bike? The dinky Token 7075AL seat clamp......at a measly 8 grams:


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

Its hard to tell from the pictures, but are those Kenda Klimax's?

If so are they the "lite" ones?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

skim1040 said:


> Its hard to tell from the pictures, but are those Kenda Klimax's?
> 
> If so are they the "lite" ones?


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yes, they are the Kenda Klimax Lite 345g tires. After this set- I am going for the Maxxis Maxxlite 310 tires, which are supposed to roll even FASTER than the Klimax Lites....


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

I just put a set of the Klimax lite's on my bike, but have yet to get any time on them. How did you like them?
Any issues with flats? Traction? etc.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

skim1040 said:


> I just put a set of the Klimax lite's on my bike, but have yet to get any time on them. How did you like them?
> Any issues with flats? Traction? etc.


Just about what you would expect from a skinny light tire. They are quite ridable.

Overall I do prefer Furious Fred.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Over the year I have used them, they worked great. You need to get some wear into them, before they show any noticeable performance. The first 100 miles on them, were quite scary. Any moisture will be like riding on greased ice......so slow WAY down, when near any kind of wetness. After they are "broken-in" they corner great and grip up hills just fine. 

You can always break them in ahead of time- using 320-grit sandpaper, over the tires too. Wear-wise, you will go through two rears, before the front fully turns to a slick. Just be careful around big, sharp rocks, with these tires....


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Getting there! All that's left to put on are the Cycle King carbon fiber seat, Halo bolt-ons to replace the XTR's, Titec Pork Rind grips, and the ti caliper mount bolts. Right now it's now down to 22.43 lbs. This picture was taken before a removing the BERT's from the handlebar, the caps on the caliper bleeder screws, and the plastic brake arm pivot covers that are not needed, and with the old Giant seatpost clamp... thus the 22.52 reading shown. 

Not sure but I'm guessing it'll drop 250g. If so.. that will put it down to 21.88-21.89 lbs. Thinking I need to stop there, lol.


----------



## skim1040 (Jul 16, 2007)

IAmtnbikr said:


> . Thinking I need to stop there, lol.


:skep:

UGI/WW is un-curable my friend


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

I think you're right!


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

IAmtnbikr said:


> I think you're right!


2 Little thing you might have forgot to save weight for cheap :
Bolt-On
Remove the plastic thingy on between both BB cup (-6gr)

The saddle is heavy, but i think you want to keep it.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Megaclocker said:


> 2 Little thing you might have forgot to save weight for cheap :
> Bolt-On
> Remove the plastic thingy on between both BB cup (-6gr)
> 
> The saddle is heavy, but i think you want to keep it.


That tube is already gone; never installed it with the BB cups. :thumbsup: 
Saddle is very comfy, but many have said the Cycle King carbon fiber saddle flexes pretty well and is comfy too. I'll bolt it on and give it a try. If it's not any good in terms of comfort then the WTB will go right back on.  The ti rotor and stem bolts knocked off more than what I thought they would; I'm considering ti caliper mount bolts and derailleur cable bolts. And also aluminum bolts for the shift pod clamps, brake lever clamps, and front derailleur clamp. I like the Time pedals too much to change those out, and am a little leery of any lighter seatpost or handlebar. That pretty much is the end of the line for saving weight unless someone makes the lightweight cassettes a bit less expensive.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

IAmtnbikr said:


> And the XTR skewers were about 34g heavier than the Salsa Flip-offs, but I wanted something very secure.


Bolt-on are the most secure. Control Tech Race - or Halo steel.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Bolt-on are the most secure. Control Tech Race - or Halo steel.


I've thought about that too. Just did a search and the Halo's looked pretty slick. And that would drop 48-51g if they're actually 67-70g as claimed? They're on the way!!!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

IAmtnbikr said:


> I've thought about that too; especially since I carry the allen wrench tool anyhow. Do you know the weights of those offhand?


48g for a pair and 67g for a pair (maybe I have forgot the little spring) on my postal scales.

Avoid Nashbar bolt-ons - and check for the engagement depth in the nut.

Easiest 60g you can save on a bike - and it works better.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Excellent; thanks for the tip.  Got a set of Halo's on the way.  I'd never have figured on having an NRS into the sub-22 lb range, wow.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

IAmtnbikr said:


> Excellent; thanks for the tip.  Got a set of Halo's on the way.  I'd never have figured on having an NRS into the sub-22 lb range, wow.


Halo makes extra long skewers for those frames and forks with extra thick tabs - but I only saw them in ChainReactionCycles store in UK. I am not 100% happy at them engaging only 2/3 of the way on my Magura Laurin, so I will probably get an extra long set next time I ship from Chain Reaction..


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Yep, I got a set of the XL size coming.


----------



## xavier lord (Nov 22, 2005)

Zachariah said:


> Certainly not the lightest hardtail around, at 19.6lbs- but it's plenty fast for me! My favorite part on the entire bike? The dinky Token 7075AL seat clamp......at a measly 8 grams:


sorry whats the frame weight???' i love your bike.... more than the new carbon frames....


----------



## kirjo (Jul 6, 2008)

*Cannondale Scalpel 2000*

After looking at some of the rigs on here, i'm not sure if mine is worthy, as its not that light in comparison! I don't have an exact weight but i think it's around 11.3 kg (just under 25lbs).

Here it is anyway

Frame 2006 Scalpel 2000 (Large)

Shock - Fox RP3
Fork - 2009 Fox F100 RLC
Brakes - Formula oro K24
Rotors- Front 180mm XTR, Rear 140mm XTR
Chain- Shimano CN-HG93 
Chainwheel- XTR M970
DERA-F XTR M960 
DERA-R XTR M960 
Freewheel- Shimano XT 
Grip- Lizard Skins Peaty lock-ons
H-Bar- FSA K Force
H-B- Stem Thomson 100mm 10 degree rise
Head Set- Cane Creek Double XC reducer
Hub-F XTR M975
Hub-R XTR M975 
Pedal- Crank Brothers Candy SL
Rim- DT Swiss XC 4.2D
Spokes- DT Swiss Revolution 
Saddle- WTB Rocket V Ti rails
Seat Clamp- Salsa
Seat Post- Thomson 400mm
Shifters- XTR M970
Tire-F Maxxis Ardent 2.25 Kevlar
Tire-R Maxxis Ranchero Exception 2.0
Tubes Maxxis Flyweight


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

IAmtnbikr said:


> Yep, I got a set of the XL size. Only about a 40g drop needed to get under 22 lbs even.


Full length housing for rear derailler? Maybe a change to some iLink, non full length (only liner) may help.

What is on your rims? If it a tubed setup - rim-tape is surprisingly heavier then some strapping tape.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Full length housing for rear derailler? Maybe a change to some iLink, non full length (only liner) may help.
> 
> What is on your rims? If it a tubed setup - rim-tape is surprisingly heavier then some strapping tape.


Der cable housing is not full-length. I do have Velox tape in there. All I have to swap out yet (all are on the way now) is the saddle, the caliper mount bolts, grips, and the skewers. The saddle weight as of now is 224g which is more than the 210g I'd figured it to be. So, I should be right at 21.88-21.89 lbs after the new parts are all on there with a projected loss of 250g from the current 22.43 lbs. Once done I'll weigh it on the Alpine scale and post the results and a photo.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Obsess much?? Great looking bikes in this thread...unfortunately mine looks more like a pig now. 

How do you like those LS Peaty grips, Kirjo?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

IAmtnbikr said:


> Der cable housing is not full-length. I do have Velox tape in there.


Velox tape - ~15g, strapping tape - 4g, per wheel. Some 20g right there. 

I actually use tape as it is cheap, and never failed me.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

iamtnbikr have you thought of using a road cassette? could bring you to your goal


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Velox tape - ~15g, strapping tape - 4g, per wheel. Some 20g right there.
> 
> I actually use tape as it is cheap, and never failed me.


Hmmm... another .04-.05 lb drop possible with ease, lol.  Next time I have tires/tubes out I'll maybe give this a whirl?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

liam2051 said:


> iamtnbikr have you thought of using a road cassette? could bring you to your goal


I now use 12-27 on my weenie hardtail, and it works perfectly well. This is just 18% higher in the lowest gear, and on a light bike it is not needed at all. I like that gears are narrow spaced. With skinny rear you run out of traction well before running out of steam.

If I had a double in front, then I could see a need for a broad 11-34, to go with a front 29 or so.. With a triple, it is not needed at all.

Dura-Ace 12-27 9 speed is under 180g, and not much more then $100. Better deal and much better shifting then all the exotic ultralight cassettes.


----------



## kirjo (Jul 6, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> Obsess much?? Great looking bikes in this thread...unfortunately mine looks more like a pig now.
> 
> How do you like those LS Peaty grips, Kirjo?


Yeah mate. They are awesome. Look a bit dirty though now, but they scrub up OK. I have ODI Ruffians on my Intense Spider, but I think I like the Lizard Skins better. By the way, the best grips ever are ODI Intense Lock ons. They are friggin awesome, but they wear out real quick.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

kirjo said:


> Yeah mate. They are awesome. Look a bit dirty though now, but they scrub up OK. I have ODI Ruffians on my Intense Spider, but I think I like the Lizard Skins better. By the way, the best grips ever are ODI Intense Lock ons. They are friggin awesome, but they wear out real quick.


Nice...I think that may be my next set of grips. I have the Lizard Skins Moabs right now and they are pretty solid. Don't know if I will be getting the white though since my bike is all black, but who knows. I really like the red, white, and blue. Thanks for the info kirjo, enjoy that sweet ride of yours.


----------



## kirjo (Jul 6, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> Nice...I think that may be my next set of grips. I have the Lizard Skins Moabs right now and they are pretty solid. Don't know if I will be getting the white though since my bike is all black, but who knows. I really like the red, white, and blue. Thanks for the info kirjo, enjoy that sweet ride of yours.


Cheers for that mate. I actually built the cannondale up to be a spare bike. I've only ridden it twice so im not used to it at all. I like my Intense Spider more, but I cracked the frame. Oh well.

You can get the Lizard Skins Peaty in graphite colour with red clamps. They look awesome.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Yes, I've actually looked at that possibility seeing I have the 22t ring up front. But... I will already be at 21.77 based on weights of the Cycle King saddle/KCNC post I need to use the saddle, Halo bolt-on skewers, Titec grips, and the ti caliper mount bolts. Time to leave it alone a while, lol. I can't complain about a sub-22 lb full suspension bike.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> Nice...I think that may be my next set of grips. I have the Lizard Skins Moabs right now and they are pretty solid. Don't know if I will be getting the white though since my bike is all black, but who knows. I really like the red, white, and blue. Thanks for the info kirjo, enjoy that sweet ride of yours.


Black bike? You might want to try the Peatys (graphite/red) as mentioned... Here's a pic of mine...










cheers

(btw, down to 26.78lbs w/ Nev 2.1/SB8 2.1 tires - not super light but getting lighter)


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice, MI_canuck. Your bike has changed a little bit since the last time I saw it in the Fisher owners thread. Actually, I have that same exact color, being that my bike is an 08 tassajara. I wish I could get blue locks for those graphite peatys, since that is the secondary color I wanted to introduce to my bike, but since yours looks so sweet I think I may just go with red instead.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

You could buy two sets of the white Peatys to get 4 blue lock rings. Of course, then you'd had two pairs of white with red rings, but you could probably sell those off easily.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll play. Haven't posted in this thread yet. Same ol bikes tho, just more refined for my style. No need to change imo. As I get stronger, the bikes seem to get somewhat heavier(albiet more functional).

Main FS race bike..
Std Spider Medium frame 04(updated w 08 Fox Float)








Sid Race w remote(alum steertube bolt)
Thomson Masterpiece(ti bolts)
Flite 
Syntace F99
Easton Monkeylite carbon lowriser
WCS grips
Hayes Mags(ti/alum hardware including rotorbolts, 160/140mm, Dangerboy levers)
RF Turbines compact 42-30-22(ti granny), alum FRM isis BB, alum crankarm and ringbolts
4Ti Eggs
XTR 970 RD
XTR 952 FD(alum bolt)
XT 770 pods(alum pinch bolts)
XTR11-34
Olympics, WTB/AC, alum nips, Supercomps, bolton skewers, tape only, std Karma DTC tires
King ti bottlecage(ti bolts, w alum bolts unused bottlecage mnt)

22.9lbs. Can be 3oz lighter with the Extralite UL Post/Flite TT saddle setup that it shares with the XTC HT race bike since they share the same post size. I can't get the Stans alum rotors to not drag w the Hayes brakes . Oh well. Awesome do-all race bike, having won 2 races(Sport GM)plus a couple 2nds on it this season.

XTC Hybrid(carbon stays) 04








Fox 80X(Pushed, alum steercape bolt)
Extralite UL The Post
Flite TT
MaxM MX5 carbon bar
Syntace F99
WCS grips
Hope Minis(some alum bolts, Stans front 160, 140 steel rear, ti rotorbolts)
RF Next LP compacts 42-30-22, ti crankbolts, alum ringbolts, Action Tec ti sqr tpr BB
XTR 952RD(alum/ti bolts)
XT 750FD(alum pinch bolt)
Sram Attack triggers(alum pinchbolts)
XTR11-32
2nd set of Olympics, Revs front, Supercomps rear, alum nips, 2.25 Furious Freds(awesome race tire)
Delta stainless cage(ti bolts, alum bolts unused cage mnt)
Weight includes same 4 ti Eggs

20.1lbs. Love this bike. Pic above was minutes after winning the Raccoon Mtn SERC XC. Won 1 other race and 2 more 2nds and a 3rd this season on this bike.

Do-all trail bike. 22.8-25lb 08 Med Motolite. While enjoying Pisgah.









Do-all beater XC FS. 03 NRS1. Mud races. Training ride. 23.5-25lbs, depending on wheelset, pedals, seat/post combo. 









All 4 bikes are setup with 160/140mm rotors, so all can share the same wheelsets(5 disc sets).


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

*my scale*

here is my very lightweight scale with lefty 7,95kg/17.53lbs:





special steer tube:

lefty with special steer tube:


----------



## kirjo (Jul 6, 2008)

Duckman said:


> I'll play. Haven't posted in this thread yet. Same ol bikes tho, just more refined for my style. No need to change imo. As I get stronger, the bikes seem to get somewhat heavier(albiet more functional).
> 
> Main FS race bike..
> Std Spider Medium frame 04(updated w 08 Fox Float)
> ...


Love your Intense spider Duckman. No other bike I have ridden feels as good as it. MIne is a heavy old crate though, don't know why, as im running

Race Face Deus cranks Candy SL pedals
X9 gears, 990cassette
fsa Kforce bars and fsa FR230 stem
Mavic 819s with DT240s hubs
Thomson post, Rocket V seat Ti
Manitou swinger shock
R7 Platinum 100mm forks
XT brakes, 180mm XT front rotor
160mm rear rotor- (its a Deore, some weight in that!)

Mine is a large frame though, but that shouldn't make that much difference should it?

Any idea of how I can strip some weight off it? at the moment im sure its over 27lbs....


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Sweet*



MI_canuck said:


> Black bike? You might want to try the Peatys (graphite/red) as mentioned... Here's a pic of mine...


Thats an awesome rig ! Neat details too

How do you find the brakes ? modulation ?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

raceer2 said:


> Thats an awesome rig ! Neat details too
> 
> How do you find the brakes ? modulation ?


Thanks - I love the brakes. Modulation is really good actually - I find it's one improvement the Elixir has over the Juicy.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

xavier lord said:


> sorry whats the frame weight???' i love your bike.... more than the new carbon frames....


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks! The medium Optimo frame weighs only 1520 grams/3.35lbs, bare.


----------



## jwh9 (Aug 10, 2008)

*franken9er*

On-One Scandal 29er frameset - lrg/19.5, scandium mains/7075 rr 1587g
On-One SL Fork, cut, alu cap/carbon spacer ti blt 873g
On-One Smoothie headset 120g
Deda Zero 100 130mm road stem (stiffer than expected) ti conversion 112g
Answer Protaper OS carbon riser, 670mm (also stiffer than expected) 220g
Oury Mnt Grip, lock on, (trimmed for GS) 115g
Reynolds C29 carbon wheelset - 21mm (found new w/o labels, fortunately) 1632g
Stans Crow Tires (have tubeless kit, haven't used it yet) 998g
Hutchinson VTT lite tubes - 26x1.9 241g
Token CNC 11-21 9spd 7075 road cassette 100g
Ashima AirRotor 160mm 165g
Control Tech race skewers ti/scandium 45g
Sram X-0 9spd super short cage rr der 189g
Sram X-0 9spd gripshift 97g
Delta Aztec cable hsng 60g
Sram PG991 hollow pin chain 105 links 256g
Sram Noir 3.3 Crank (converted to SS 40t e13 DH guidering)ti blt 693g
Tioga Surefoot 8 flats/cr mo axle ti pin conversion 251g
Formula Oro Bianco 160mm brakes, ti conversion 482g
Formula IS adapter hardware, ti conversion 40g 
MCR Ti wb cage ti bolts 28g
Woodman Deathgrip SL/ti post collar 10g
Woodman Carbo EL post 27.2x400, brittle carbon half round chgd to 7075	130g
Tioga Spyder Polyamide Saddle 140g

Not super light for rigid 1x9, but probably for a Lrg size (and strong) 29er: 8584g ~ 18.9lb


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

simple and very nice ....


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello from Spain, here´s my bike. I hope you like it. Weight in photo 9.4Kg (20.7lbs) now 9.04Kg (19.9lbs) with Bontrager DryX on both wheels and Ritchey Pro pedals.


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

I can't quite make out the second pic...what is it?


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

moto367 said:


> I can't quite make out the second pic...what is it?


Some Dremel-work. Brake lever, remote lockout and front shifter are lighter than before...idle hands...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Okeedokee, here it is, 20.39pounds (9.27kg) with some dirt on the tires.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow,

That's hot.

What frame is that? The top tube and seat stays look like the orbea roadie's.

Do you have any close up of the seat clamp? It looks nicely integrated into the frame.......looks great!


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Ah ha, finally another person using the DT XRC330 carbon fiber rims. How have you liked them thus far? I've been very pleased with mine but have not seen many others on them and am curious...


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

rockyuphill is that frame the vertex?

is sweeet


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Yep, that's a demo '09 Vertex 70 frame that I've spent some time on sorting out my build until the frame I ordered arrives, it'll be a few grams heavier with paint and decals on it, but it rides so nice I just won't care.  :thumbsup: My LBS knows how to set the hook and reel me in.  

The XRC 330 rims are spectacular. Light and stiff, and these wheels are built with 32 spokes in the rear and 28 in the front on 240S hubs. I wanted a wheels that wasn't going to feel flexy and these meet that criteria. The wheel builder at my LBS said that the bare rims were the straightest and truest he's ever seen before they had a spoke anywhere near them and they trued up and tensioned up very evenly and quickly.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd say its a Rocky Mountain Vertex...

http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+VERTEX_70_RSL.html?BIKE=531#2


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> The XRC 330 rims are spectacular. Light and stiff, and these wheels are built with 32 spokes in the rear and 28 in the front on 240S hubs. I wanted a wheels that wasn't going to feel flexy and these meet that criteria. The wheel builder at my LBS said that the bare rims were the straightest and truest he's ever seen before they had a spoke anywhere near them and they trued up and tensioned up very evenly and quickly.


Ditto, I found the same thing. I used 32h rims front and back though laced to King hubs. The carbon rims are super stiff compared to the old 317's I ran. Night and day difference in them I feel.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The most fun part was the reaction the guys at my LBS had when I said, _OK, let's do it!_, there was that look of _Really?!_ :eekster: :skep: The only other time I have ever spent this much on a wheelset involved a Rohloff rear hub and a horrendous US/CDN exchange rate, and that was a lot heavier. 

The only downside I have found is that you can't trigger a traffic light sensor loop with the metal contained in the spokes, you really need a couple of metal rims. :skep:


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

rockyuphill said:


> The most fun part was the reaction the guys at my LBS had when I said, _OK, let's do it!_, there was that look of _Really?!_ :eekster: :skep: The only other time I have ever spent this much on a wheelset involved a Rohloff rear hub and a horrendous US/CDN exchange rate, and that was a lot heavier.
> 
> The only downside I have found is that you can't trigger a traffic light sensor loop with the metal contained in the spokes, you really need a couple of metal rims. :skep:


How much the vertex seatclamp weight ? I am concerned about that lol, is it MG or ALU ?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Megaclocker said:


> How much the vertex seatclamp weight ? I am concerned about that lol, is it MG or ALU ?


It's aluminium, but there may be some changes by the time the final frames ship. I haven't weighed the seatclamp since it's a demo frame.


----------



## kirjo (Jul 6, 2008)

jwh9 said:


> On-One Scandal 29er frameset - lrg/19.5, scandium mains/7075 rr 1587g
> On-One SL Fork, cut, alu cap/carbon spacer ti blt 873g
> On-One Smoothie headset 120g
> Deda Zero 100 130mm road stem (stiffer than expected) ti conversion 112g
> ...


That's a sweet on one mate. What's the scandium frame like on the more technical stuff? I bet it absolutely hammers


----------



## kirjo (Jul 6, 2008)

Rallyator said:


> Some Dremel-work. Brake lever, remote lockout and front shifter are lighter than before...idle hands...


Nice work there. Give it a polish with a fine disc yet? Your bike is screaming for some XTR cranks. Go on, do it!


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

hey guys I just finished building this Blue xc carbon frameset so now its my turn to play in this thread. It has no super fancy parts but any comments and suggestions will be considered, well except for the saddle because, for my first HT, its absolutely necessary.
Frame Blue xc carbon
Full xtr groupset and wheelset 180 mm front rotor and 160 mm rear
Ultegra 12-27 cassete 
chain kmc x9sl gold
2.1 schwalbe RR rear and NN front
Chris king headset
seatpost, handlebar and stem Ritchey WCS carbon
Grips ergon gx2 superlight
fork fox f80rlc 
saddle SSM Zoncolan
cables white Nokons
I know there are many things I can upgrade but considering I live in Mexico and we dont get much of the real WW stuff here I think its a nice build jaja. By the way without pedals its around 9500 according to my mechanics scale (which i hope is wrong ja).
And this bike will definitely carry most of the Yumeya stuff, well, depending on the prize because i still have to buy pedals and right now im out of cash.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

jimborello said:


> Full xtr groupset and wheelset 180 mm front rotor and 160 mm rear
> Ultegra 12-27 cassete
> Chris king headset
> seatpost, handlebar and stem Ritchey WCS carbon


160/140 rotors do stop me just fine, and I am on the heavy side. 
Dura-Ace 12-27 is some 50g lighter, if I remember correctly, I saw it for $140 recently, as 9-speed is getting rare..
So far I like how Crank Brothers Opium headset performs - 30g lighter then Chris King
Ritchey seat post - not sure about their carbon, but switching my aluminum WCS to Thomson Masterpiece, I think was more then 40g off.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

I like this bike because its different frame build than others.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Looks nice! One simple thing is it appears you can shorten up the brake hoses quite a bit. Also you can leave off the nuts and caps on the Presta valves.  If you're looking at seatposts I just went to a KCNC Ti Pro Lite seatpost through Fair Wheel Bikes and they are LIGHT but do have a weight limit on them.


----------



## flafonta (Feb 6, 2008)

jwh9 said:


> On-One Scandal 29er frameset - lrg/19.5, scandium mains/7075 rr 1587g
> On-One SL Fork, cut, alu cap/carbon spacer ti blt 873g
> On-One Smoothie headset 120g
> Deda Zero 100 130mm road stem (stiffer than expected) ti conversion 112g
> ...


Do you have any chain drop issues? I am considering a 1x9 build and love the clean look of this bike.


----------



## jwh9 (Aug 10, 2008)

I built it with urban transport also in mind. The X0 super-short cage rr der has a strong spring and the ratios on the road cassette are tight, so the chain is very secure as i was able to keep the length short. I have taken it off-road a few times and haven't had any problems so far. The carbon rims seem to help a lot also. It just bombs through most stuff.. very stable with little chain slap. So far, with the low weight, i'm not not yet missing the tree-climbing gears, but i also like keeping momentum and turning bigger gears out of the seat.. like an SS. I love it.


----------



## jimborello (Jul 30, 2008)

I know there are ligther components out there, but in this case I prefered looks over weight, thats why I put the Ritchey seatposta nd stem, I could save around 60 grams with other stuff but they look great, and about the rotors I know they might be too big but I loved the big front 180 mm.
I will definitely cut the hoses today, ja


----------



## crankmeister (Sep 4, 2008)

jimborello thats a nice build


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Beautiful bike JA! Wish i would have used the nokon cables they look great! Im with u on the rotors...i love my 180 front and 160 rear! Z


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Motomatt said:


> 16.77 lbs, 7.610 gr
> with polar cadence and speed sensor and Incredibell XL


This is my first time in the WW part of the forums, and I'm the type of guy who really dosent understand why someone would want to do this...especially if there not pro. In some ways (and please, I'm not trying to desrepect) I think its kinda dumb...but, even I have to admit, thats a pretty slick rig you got there, I never thought I would ever see the day there was a sub-17lb mountain bike. I also have to admit, I wouldnt mind owning that - if anything just for nostalgia and bragging rights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


> This is my first time in the WW part of the forums, and I'm the type of guy who really dosent understand why someone would want to do this...especially if there not pro. In some ways (and please, I'm not trying to desrepect) I think its kinda dumb...but, even I have to admit, thats a pretty slick rig you got there, I never thought I would ever see the day there was a sub-17lb mountain bike. I also have to admit, I wouldnt mind owning that - if anything just for nostalgia and bragging rights. :thumbsup:


Try riding a bike that weighs(like a road bike) under 20lbs. You will be hooked. It will accelerate like a missle, climb like a goat, and be so tossable.....you can can lift the entire thing with just two fngers.....maybe even one!

I understand where you come from. I never imagined myself to be a WW either. A racer friend let me demo his HT on a local trail......and I just had to have one. Many blown paychecks later...........I finally got my 19lb XC race HT. Each time I ride it reminds me of it's superiority over the majority of heavier HT and FS bikes out there.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> Try riding a bike that weighs(like a road bike) under 20lbs. You will be hooked. It will accelerate like a missle, climb like a goat, and be so tossable.....you can can lift the entire thing with just two fngers.....maybe even one!
> 
> I understand where you come from. I never imagined myself to be a WW either. A racer friend let me demo his HT on a local trail......and I just had to have one. Many blown paychecks later...........I finally got my 19lb XC race HT. Each time I ride it reminds me of it's superiority over the majority of heavier HT and FS bikes out there.


Oh believe me, been there done that, lightest Mountain bike I ever owned (and my fav of all time) was an early- mid 90's GT Psyclone (the old fillet brazed yellow one), I had first gen XTR, cooks bros cranks, rigid fork and all the light weight goodies, and it came in if memory serves my correctly at a scant 22-23lbs or so, and in the mid 90's that was a weight weenie bike, almost everyone else was at least 25lbs and up (with the exception of Ti bikes). In the mid-to-late 90's I did the BMX thing, aluminum 1st gen Powerlight P 61 - CUSTOM, CUSTOM, CUSTOM - I had that one down to 21 lbs while most of my comp was I raced against were on average 24lbs range - and I know about the acceleration, everyone else was running 43-44/16 gears on 180 cranks while I was running 46/16 with 185's, RB 17 rims, Bullseye hubs, dbl butted spokes...ha, I couldnt be touched, I left the gate late, but once I got going I was >>>>>>>_*GONE!!!!!!!*_

I'm more into strength now, I could care less about weight, besides...if I rode a super light bike now the way I used to ride back then I would destroy it. Actually, that happened to, one of the biggest mistakes I ever made was believing magazine hype and bought myself a Bontrager Race Lite (before Keith sold it to trek or whoever it was) because the magazine said it was bomb proof...NOT, I wore that frame out in less then a year, the frame had became so flexy the rear end would wobble around corners at high speed. So I kinda gave up on the whole lite weight deal.

Now I dont ride like that anymore (ride mountain bikes like they are a bmx bike) so, that guys sub 17lb bike would probaby last me a while, but back in the day I could never own something that light, I would destroy it in 6 months or less. And thats another thing, most of my riding is for fun now, I dont go crazy anymore and I dont really do the type of riding or compitition that would necessitate me owning a WW bike.

It is a nice bike, would be fun to take out for a putt down the trails just for kicks and memories.

(oh yeah, side note - doesnt really matter how much everything weighs - whats more important then a light frame and components are having a light wheelset and cranks - take care of your rotational mass and you'll be good to go, even with heavyer parts, thats where your going to get an advantage in acceleration and whatnot)


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, whats funny is he could probably shave another 1/2 to 1 lb if he ditched the bottle cage, computers, bell, bar ends, and threw slicks on it...could be the worlds lightest mt bike.   :thumbsup:

Wonder if it has Ti spokes? :eekster: 

Hell, lets get way rediculous...take it to a machine shop - you could have holes drilled between the spokes and get some other parts machined out, even the frame. Like this, notice the head tube and seat tube are machined out?








.

Can you say Sub 15lbs??? lol


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

My Pedal Force rigid build was 13.5 lbs for a while, and now it's up to 14.25. Though I did ride it a couple times offroad, it's not really suited to extreme offroad riding. I use it mainly for commuting to work, and riding with the family.

When I did go offroad, it was a lot of fun. No suspension, but that didn't seem to matter. It floated over most of the trail obstacles, and when I needed to lift the front wheel (and then the rear wheel) I didn't need to expend much energy.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Is that with gears and everything? N/M dumb question, you wouldnt be doing much off roading if it didnt.

I ride a 1996 Proflex 856 - and I could shave a couple pounds off it (although I'm not going to) I believe it weighs 27lbs and thats a wee bit heavy I think for a fully XC bike by todays standards but when it was new 27lbs was a respectable weight and still aint to bad by todays standards (least I think so and what a few people have told me)


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Is that with gears and everything? N/M dumb question, you wouldnt be doing much off roading if it didnt.


Since when are gears a requirement for off-roading?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Curmy said:


> Since when are gears a requirement for off-roading?


There not, but they sure help and or unless you like walking up hills.  :eekster:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

jeffgothro said:


> There not, but they sure help and or unless you like walking up hills.  :eekster:


You don't get out much do you??
I ride this offroad all the time.
In fact I would ride it offroad more than my geared bike.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah I had one of those too, and a damn light fast one...but I used it as a commuter.

Anyways, good for you, but, if I'm going to hit the trails I'll stick with my proflex...thanks...I dont feel like walking my single speed bike up a hill like this one.

(and lets assume this is a mile ro two uphill ).


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> There not, but they sure help and or unless you like walking up hills.  :eekster:


Huh? You can not pedal up a hill without switching gears?

There is a forum here, called "single speed". Ask folks there how do they manage.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Curmy said:


> Huh? You can not pedal up a hill without switching gears?
> 
> There is a forum here, called "single speed". Ask folks there how do they manage.


Sure I can, I drop it down to my most comfortable gear before I start to go up...which is generally much lower then a single speed, sit back...and very slowly pedal my way up the hill at about 2-3 mph...I do it all the time friend.

You on the other hand...if you try to go up a 1-2 mile climb like the one I pictured...sure, you might make it, but your lungs and muscles are going to be thrashed by the time you hit the top.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

I am guessing your title is actually true.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Lol


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

TR said:


> I am guessing your title is actually true.


Speak for yourself pal...but hey, if you want to kill yourself huffing your single speed up a 10% grade far be from me to stop you...good luck.

Gearing

Single speed 36/16

Mountain Bike 36/26


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> You on the other hand...if you try to go up a 1-2 mile climb like the one I pictured...sure, you might make it, but your lungs and muscles are going to be thrashed by the time you hit the top.


You just do not get it, don't you?

I do ride to have my lungs and muscles tired. It is called exercise.

It is hard to explain how ridiculous did you come through.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> There not, but they sure help and or unless you like walking up hills.  :eekster:


or unless you've got the legs and lungs and the strength of character to not need them...

I see you're trying to prove the "sub" part of the subgenius moniker... well done lad!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


>


never more true... 
and with the approximately 20% frictional loss of your derailleur'd drivetrain... well being a subgenius i'm sure you can do the math as to how much energy is expended overcoming those frictional losses as opposed to a single speed drivetrain... and how when you're not wasting said energy on turning jockey wheels and overcoming spring tension you can keep it for the trail...

Hey, I own derailleur'd bikes, and I'm no champion of ANY type of biking, but you gotta admit, you start spouting patent nonsense and you're asking for it.
Hard to believe someone who rides an 857 is complaining about the inefficiency of other's drivetrains! LMAO!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

byknuts said:


> never more true...
> and with the approximately 20% frictional loss of your derailleur'd drivetrain... well being a subgenius i'm sure you can do the math as to how much energy is expended overcoming those frictional losses as opposed to a single speed drivetrain... and how when you're not wasting said energy on turning jockey wheels and overcoming spring tension you can keep it for the trail...
> 
> Hey, I own derailleur'd bikes, and I'm no champion of ANY type of biking, but you gotta admit, you start spouting patent nonsense and you're asking for it.
> Hard to believe someone who rides an 857 is complaining about the inefficiency of other's drivetrains! LMAO!


20% seems like a stretch. Is not it on the order of a watt?

Who cares anyway. During wet winter I ride my fixie on roads, and it never occurred to me that getting tired after a long climb is somehow a bad thing.

I am amazed somebody could state such nonsense.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

20%? That's a joke, right? More like a 4-5% loss with thick goo on your chain!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Curmy said:


> You just do not get it, don't you?
> 
> I do ride to have my lungs and muscles tired. It is called exercise.
> 
> It is hard to explain how ridiculous did you come through.


Good for you..., there was a time I could ride like that too, but I have asthema now...not so easy for some of us,

To be honest though, I still dont think you can do it, not over several miles and your just running your mouth or tryin to save face.

But hey, far be from me to change anyones mind or get then to listen to something as simple as common since...I know your type...those snobby mt bikers to buy MBA or Dirt Rag every month and wear the cute tight spandex shorts who think they are gods gift to mountain bike and jump on any parts band wagon because some magazine told them to and all there buddys are doing it, you prolly buy those funny little nutrition bars and drink Red Bull-sh*t to and your six dollar cafe latte. Go ahead...live your your little tunnle visioned mountain bike fantasy world, its easy to talk smack over the internet...I dont mind, really.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

/thread


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

jeffgothro said:


> Good for you..., there was a time I could ride like that too, but I have asthema now...not so easy for some of us,
> 
> To be honest though, I still dont think you cant do it and your just running your mouth or tryin to save face.


This is the Weight Weenies section of the Forum. If you don't approve of cutting-edge superlight stuff, there's no reason to be here. Go make some positive contributions somewhere that they'll be appreciated, instead of negative ones where they aren't.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> To be honest though, I still dont think you can do it, not over several miles and your just running your mouth or tryin to save face.
> 
> But hey, far be from me to change anyones mind or get then to listen to something as simple as common since...I know your type...those snobby mt bikers to buy MBA or Dirt Rag every month and wear the cute tight spandex shorts who think they are gods gift to mountain bike and jump on any parts band wagon because some magazine told them to and all there buddys are doing it. Go ahead...live your your little tunnle visioned mountain bike fantasy world...I dont mind, really.


You are the only one here in a need to save face, but I doubt it can be done.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I never said I dont approve, I been there done that, remember, just said it aint for me. I buy parts because they are good, I could care less what they weigh or what some magazines or people tell me. Fair enough?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Whoa....guys, cool your jets! This is just a bike forum.......not a place to match Testosterone levels!!!!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

TR said:


>





TR said:


> I am guessing your title is actually true.


Speak for yourself


Zachariah said:


> Whoa....guys, cool your jets! This is just a bike forum.......not a place to match Testosterone levels!!!!


Agreed



byknuts said:


> I see you're trying to prove the "sub" part of the subgenius moniker... well done lad!


:thumbsup:


















I rest my case.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

nice climb


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

+1 to ban this jackass.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

If thats directed torwards me...

Why...because I'm showing what cant be done on a single speed and everyone wants to argue and bash me (including you) and say it can, and then you want to play the ban/troll card when I prove you wrong (typical), tsk, tsk...average single speed gearing simply isnt geared low enough to tackle that steep of hill off road, I dont care how good you are.


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

jeffgothro said:


> If thats directed torwards me...
> 
> Why...because I'm showing what cant be done on a single speed and everyone wants to argue and bash me (including you) and say it can, and then you want to play the ban/troll card when I prove you wrong (typical), tsk, tsk...average single speed gearing simply isnt geared low enough to tackle that steep of hill off road, I dont care how good you are.


Who cares if it can't be done, except you ? Singlespeed is simply for fun. 
If people like to SS it's their problem then.
It's more efficient, yes but not by much. Nothing is easier on a SS.

P.S. : I own a SS and I like it.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Gee...Off topic much?


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> If thats directed torwards me...
> 
> Why...because I'm showing what cant be done on a single speed and everyone wants to argue and bash me (including you) and say it can, and then you want to play the ban/troll card when I prove you wrong (typical), tsk, tsk...average single speed gearing simply isnt geared low enough to tackle that steep of hill off road, I dont care how good you are.


First of all, your clever illustration is a total failure. You post a picture of a jeep where the camera is turned 45º as if that's supposed to have some sort of significance. The jeep is on level ground and you're foolish for thinking otherwise. Level ground sure is tough as hell! Just because you can't do something doesn't mean it cannot be done. There are many people who can push harder than you can and just because it's not something that blows your skirt up then that doesn't mean it doesn't work for people who aren't you. You also make it sound like every singlespeed is configured to run massive gear inches whereas in reality actually much more terrain dependent and people put on the appropriate gear for the trail. There is simply no such thing as 'average' singlespeed gearing. However, best believe there are people who will push tons of gear inches up some very, very gnarly trail. Just because that's not your thing and you're not clever enough to figure out how to adapt a singlespeed drivetrain to trail use doesn't mean it doesn't work.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Enough! If you guys want to fight then send each other private messages. No one else is interested in your bike battle.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Jeffgothro......no offense, but you really need to be riding MORE- instead of pushing your opinions on to everybody. These forums are here to help us ride better, ride more, and enjoy our rides. Having whatever light, heavy, or old/new bike is insignificant to us. I am definitely NOT a sub-genius......more closer to near mental retardation....if you really want to know. A bike forum is NO place to be flaming somebody you will likely never meet. This message also applies to EVERYBODY else here too.....myself included!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> If thats directed torwards me...
> 
> Why...because I'm showing what cant be done on a single speed and everyone wants to argue and bash me (including you) and say it can, and then you want to play the ban/troll card when I prove you wrong (typical), tsk, tsk...average single speed gearing simply isnt geared low enough to tackle that steep of hill off road, I dont care how good you are.


You did not show anything, you did not get a slightest clue, and everybody will appreciate if you leave.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Curmy said:


> You did not show anything, you did not get a slightest clue, and everybody will appreciate if you leave.


Actually I do have a clue...I've owned a single speed, I know what its capable of and not capable of...bad pic, but here it is.












Zachariah said:


> Jeffgothro......no offense, but you really need to be riding MORE- instead of pushing your opinions on to everybody. These forums are here to help us ride better, ride more, and enjoy our rides. Having whatever light, heavy, or old/new bike is insignificant to us. I am definitely NOT a sub-genius......more closer to near mental retardation....if you really want to know. A bike forum is NO place to be flaming somebody you will likely never meet. This message also applies to EVERYBODY else here too.....myself included!


Thats cool, I'm I actually agree with you pretty much 100%, I'm a resonable cool guy once you know me and I aint the shapest tool in the shed either...lol

I was just saying it would extremely difficult if not near impossible to tackle that sort of hill with one gear (weather that photo was turned or not).and given what most single speeds are geared with...but hey, like someone else all ready said, who cares.

Ride better...not sure I can, I been riding 33+ years and they have been alot of fun, rode lotsa different terrain, met lotsa cool people. But, life happens and I'm getting old and not the weeekend warrior I was in my younger days, I have health issues like asthema, additionally I dont hardly ride anymore compared to when I used to ride nearly everyday for hours at a time perfecting my craft, and I've paid my dues. I'm also disabled (i'm not going to go down that road), so I spend alot of time on my computer, generally selling my graphic arts skills, watching movies, and being here helping people when I can and being a member of the MTB community. Sometimes I dont agree with folks like you've just seen, but, I really try to get along and take things with a grain of salt. Anyway, I could go on...but its already gotten out of hand and way off topic, thanks for the mature intelligent and respectful reply, take care friend, see you in the forums.

-Jeff


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Jeff, 
there is no such thing as consistent gearing among singlespeeders so please stop repeating that misguided assumption. your 'visual aid' aside, a 45º grade is challenging on geared as well. what you fail to comprehend is that that people who know that such challenges exist on a given trail will typically adjust their gearing to match it which means *they can run any combination of ring/cog that a geared bike can*, but without the drivetrain losses of a geared system. singlespeeds are also typically hardtails or rigid, so there is less energy lost there (by far) than the proflex hardware you are operating.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

Where's the weight weenie bikes? WTH happened to this thread? Post your SS and derl'd bikes and get on with it.


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> If thats directed torwards me...
> 
> Why...because I'm showing what cant be done on a single speed and everyone wants to argue and bash me (including you) and say it can, and then you want to play the ban/troll card when I prove you wrong (typical), tsk, tsk...average single speed gearing simply isnt geared low enough to tackle that steep of hill off road, I dont care how good you are.


^^^doesn't get it.

hey homey...ride more, post less mmmkay?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

jeffgothro said:


> If I want your opinion, I'll give it to you!
> 
> Al Capone


Give me your opinion, I'll give you one back


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

dinoadventures said:


> Jeff,
> there is no such thing as consistent gearing among singlespeeders so please stop repeating that misguided assumption. your 'visual aid' aside, a 45º grade is challenging on geared as well. what you fail to comprehend is that that people who know that such challenges exist on a given trail will typically adjust their gearing to match it which means *they can run any combination of ring/cog that a geared bike can*, but without the drivetrain losses of a geared system. singlespeeds are also typically hardtails or rigid, so there is less energy lost there (by far) than the proflex hardware you are operating.


Um...no, not by far, one Proflex characteristic is in the way the swing arm acts during a steep climb because of where the pivots are in conjunction with the bottom bracket and rear axle thus causing it to act more like a hardtail on steep climbs, Is it as efficient as a HT, of course not (but that also depends on the un-eveness of the terrain), but its certainly more efficient then it sounds you give credit for. You should read up on it more and study the geometry.

And that brings us to our next business of changing the cogs, sure, you can do that, but its very impractical...and a waste of time, who the hell wants to go on a 5 mile ride with a single speed where they gear it for a 2 mile hill at a 45 degree angle (lets assume there is 3 miles flat) and spend the rest of the ride pedaling at 5mph because they geared to low for the hill. I sure as hell dont, and I wouldnt imagin alot of others wouldnt either.



w00t! said:


> ^^^doesn't get it.
> 
> hey homey...ride more, post less mmmkay?


First off I'm not your homey...secondly, sorry you dont get it.

so, mmmmm...No

Thanks...your excused now.



protocol_droid said:


> Where's the weight weenie bikes? WTH happened to this thread? Post your SS and derl'd bikes and get on with it.


I agree...I wish these people would just shut the freekin hell up, no body cares anyway, I tried to be cool and civil in my last post and thought that would be the last of it but everyones gotta stick there nose in it and get there 0.2 cents worth...jesus people, move on, at least I have an unrelated valid excuse to be here.

Good Day!


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> I agree...I wish these people would just shut the freekin hell up,




Let me combine a response to you with a graceful return to the topic of light bikes:









^^^^ jeffgothro


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of the Pro Flex suspension. A good friend had one some years ago (96-ish?) and it bobbed so bad when even seated and pedaling a smooth stroke it was awful. That's one reason I enjoy the NRS and how it works. More like a hardtail but still has not quite 4" out back when needed. I've never had to see if the rear shock lockout worked.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Where the hell are the Mods in this forum???

Jeff, I could care less about your thoughts on SS, 30 year old MTB technology or any of the other ridiculous crap that you are posting. I truly cannot understand though why you, or anyone else would come to this section of this massive website and decide that a thread that has been going for nearly 6 months where previously everyone has simply posted pics and their admiration for each others bikes and decide to commence some sort of delusional and retarded e-fight about anything and everything. The only thing I can think of is that you are doing this as some sort screwed up bet or are bi-polar.

There is only one person here who does not get it and you do not get it on so many levels and about so many things.

I look forward to your next topic and am taking bets on what that may be.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

is this a weight weenie or winged winger, can we please move on and get on with life....


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> Um...no, not by far, one Proflex characteristic is in the way the swing arm acts during a steep climb because of where the pivots are in conjunction with the bottom bracket and rear axle thus causing it to act more like a hardtail on steep climbs, Is it as efficient as a HT, of course not (but that also depends on the un-eveness of the terrain), but its certainly more efficient then it sounds you give credit for. You should read up on it more and study the geometry.
> 
> And that brings us to our next business of changing the cogs, sure, you can do that, but its very impractical...and a waste of time, who the hell wants to go on a 5 mile ride with a single speed where they gear it for a 2 mile hill at a 45 degree angle (lets assume there is 3 miles flat) and spend the rest of the ride pedaling at 5mph because they geared to low for the hill. I sure as hell dont, and I wouldnt imagin alot of others wouldnt either.


i remember all about Proflex and how their systems work from the 90's. it wasnt ever that hot and it's nowhere near as efficient as you claim. just because i don't like it doesn't mean that i go on boards making unrelated posts about how they aren't for me (as if that matters to anyone).

if you don't like the idea of swapping cogs out, then it might not be for you. that doesn't mean it's invalid and you should call it a waste of time. there's many ways of getting around a trail and just because people don't share yours doesn't mean they're wrong.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey guys, lets try and not trash talk this thread into a position where I have to lock it down. That would be a real shame and spoil it for the other members.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

TR said:


> I truly cannot understand though why you, or anyone else would come to this section of this massive website and decide that a thread that has been going for nearly 6 months where previously everyone has simply posted pics and their admiration for each others bikes and decide to commence some sort of delusional and retarded e-fight about anything and everything.


Whatever, believe what you want...no one asked you anyway, and if you truely dont care then why are you posting. And what if I am Bi-polar - is there something wrong with that taking your own personal beliefs or opinions out of the equation?



IAmtnbikr said:


> That's one reason I enjoy the NRS and how it works. More like a hardtail but still has not quite 4" out back when needed. I've never had to see if the rear shock lockout worked.


I would love to try a NRS...thats my other choice for an XC bike. I've never actually rode one, but I can tell just by looking at it and where the pivots are its a sound design Great bike dude! :thumbsup:

dinoadventures

And you speak from first hand knowledge, youve owned one, youve read the articals, reviewes, etc? Ok...whatever you say, by the way you just did the same thing your accusing me of. Oh well.

Back on topic.

My former weight weenie bike.










Diamondback Apex double butted
Diamondback fork double butted
Mavic rims
Deore hubs
Race Face cranks
Haro platforms
Ritchy Comp stem
Bontrager Crowbar
Ono seatpost
Flight Ti seat
Surly chain tensioner
Stock brakes

Approximate weight 21 1/2lbs (without the downhill tires I had on it) 23lbs with.

{edit to add} The reason I made this bike was because I was living out of doors at the time and this bike was perfect. Where I live is mostly flat, no gears needed, the bike is light weight and low maintenance - best of all it was old and beat up looking, no one wants to steal it - people who didnt know better thought it was a 50$ bike, they couldnt believe I had nearly 800.00$ invested. (this bike has been built up several times with new parts)


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

*Anyway....*

I see pretty cool bikes up to post 230 and something.
I don't have a WW bike and I don't think one would be suitable for my weight and the kind of riding I mainly do on the trails now.

On the other hand... I could use one if I picked some different routes. I'd make it singlespeed because, _in my opinion_, that suits the local landscape and my attitude towards riding.


----------



## zburt (Jun 9, 2007)

Tuned the xtr m960 rear derailler and the verified weight is 171g!


----------



## rasmusj (May 29, 2008)

Trying to get back on track then. It's an old picture, the wheels in the picture are sold and the position changed a little..

Weight is ~9 kg (with wheels not in picture), unfortunately the frame is quite heavy at 1650 g (XL, all bolts and seatpost clamp). When starting the project I had planned on the No Saint frame but ultimately the geometry just was not right for me and then I got a good offer on the Rivette.. Despite the weight it's really great, very stiff and stable, nice geometry, internal cable routing and bottom pull FD, rear brake line is routed in the frame as well, 68 mm bottom bracket and plenty of space for 2x9 setups because of the way the chainstays are shaped - if just every frame had been thought all the way through like this one.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

FUKIN LITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                   







                     :


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Hmmmm..... not sure I'd be making 29'er comments when YOU use grips like shown, lol.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Bit hypocritical, yeah, but they're ballin'.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

Stinky!


----------



## bad robot (Jul 24, 2008)

weight 11095 g (24.66 Lb)


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

bad robot....very nice.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

that's a bling 575 I have ever seen and light too for an alloy frame, well done.


----------



## bad robot (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks...

here is few details for you...

third picture (by buco www.bicy.cz) showing my yeti ready for 24hour road race


----------



## gixer7 (Jul 26, 2007)

Bad Robot,

What cranks are those you are running. Not sure I've ever seen them before?

.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

gixer7 said:


> Bad Robot,
> 
> What cranks are those you are running. Not sure I've ever seen them before?
> 
> .


Tune...he has a lot of Tune stuff on the bike


----------



## bad robot (Jul 24, 2008)

correct tune is my choice


----------



## Mattypo1 (Feb 16, 2008)

That Bike Is Gorgeaous


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Ok so this rig is the pig of all pigs in this thread but a light weight by all means in its respective category. However there are some limitations holding me back including the 150mm rear hub and 128mm spindle requirement on bottom brackets(no platinum ti bb for me), and of course the 11x3" rear shock.

Frame: '05 Foes Fly with Curnutt shock and steel 350spring
Fork: '08 Boxxer WC(flat crown) Enduro seals, 2.5wt oil in damper, 110psi(Northwest Bike tech built)
Headset: Race Face Deus
Stem: Sunline Direct mount
Bars: Sunline V1
Grips: Odi Ruffian Lock on
Shifter: Sram XO(modified shift levers) W/Left hand MatchMaker clamp
Cable: Yokozuna Jet lubed housing, Shimano sealed 4mm endcaps, Shimano SS derailleur cable
Derailleur: '05 Sram Xsplat(my der. is old and the XO no longer says XO, it looks like X with a smeered O, we call it Xsplat)
Chain: KMC K10SL
Chainring: Race Face Diablous 36t
Chainguide: Gamut 36T specific
Cassette: Sram/Ultegra modified casette. It started as a 12-27t Ultegra, I've swapped in the light Sram lock ring, 11t cog, and the lower sram cogs up to 15t as they are lighter than the Shimano. 
Bottom Bracket: Turavativ ISIS Heavy as F*** 
Cranks: Bontrager Race Light SS 170mm
Pedals: CrackNFail from something like '05
Seat: Bontrager Race X Light(carbon base, slight padding, Hollow Ti rails)
Seat Post: Bontrager Race X Light ACC
Clamp: Stock Foes
Front tire: Kenda Telonix DH casing 2.5
Rear tire: Tioga Factory DH 2.1R
Tubes: Ultracycle 2.125 standard tubes
Wheels: Northwest Bike Tech custom built sub 1950g wheels
Front Hub: WTB Laser Disc SuperDuty 32h 20mm
Front Rim: WTB Laser Disc Freeride 32h
Front Spokes: DT Swiss Aerolite 
Front Nipples: DT Swiss Alloy red anodized
Rear Hub: WTB LaserDisc Superduty 150mm
Rear Rim: WTB LaserDisc Freeride 32H
Rear Spokes: DT Swiss Aerolite
Rear Nipples: DT Swiss Alloy red anodized
Brakes: Avid Juicy Carbon
Front Rotor: Hope 203mm Floating rotor
Front Rotor bolts: 6 Ti bolts
Rear Rotor: Avid Somethingorother 160mm
Rear Rotor bolts: 5 Ti bolts
Computer: Trek Incite 11i

Notes: The rear spring is too heavy for me. I'm 6' 150lbs with gear I should be running like a 250spring. I kind of like the stiffer rear suspension. It feels pretty good.

Upgrade before next season: 
Pedals: Welgo MG1 Ti. I sold my old MG1's with my Orange P7 and need a new pair
Bashring: Gamut light guard. I've got some sitting in the shop, I'm just not sure on going with black, red or white.
Chain Ring: Gamut guide ring 36t
Front tire: I'm really liking the Telonix. However I have a set of WetScreams waiting go to on my bike.
Tubes: I usually run a 24" standard tube, I'll switch back to those when I get more in stock.
Bottom Bracket: Either an American Classic Split ring or Fsa Platinum Pro maybe the Ti version.
Spring: Curnutt 250 Ti spring.
Stem: Point One Racing
Headset: I usually have a CrankBro's Direct set. I'm waiting on the warrantied one to come back.
Grips: Sunline Thin White lock on
Floating Rod: I'll either remove it or order a Brake Therapy carbon rod.
Front Axle: Custom machined axle, Not a big fan of the Boxxer axle.
Stem Cap: I'll switch out my alloy CrankBros for a carbon FSA with alloy bolt when we next order from FSA
Ti bolts: Ti bolts in the linkage, shock, seat clamp, stem and fork. I'm light and not a hack when I ride. The ti bolts in my rotors, and brakes are holding up great.
Chainring bolts: Red alloy chainring bolts.
Brake Lines: Red Goodridge SS lines
Shifter housing: Nokon Red shift housing with power chords cable.
Cassette: Shimano DuraAce or XTR cassette

Custom machine work will be done to the front brake adapter, linkage, and rear brake mount. I have a friend who co-owns a machine shop and we've discussed stress risers and decided that machining sections out of the specidied ares will not cause a significant enough stress riser to cause any issues. Stress analysis says there will be a rise in stress but VERY minimal.

It's about time for another complete teardown/rebuild on the fork. I got the '08 Boxxer in July of '07 waiting on my M3 to arrive. I've got 2 seasons on it. I'll order new lowers, all seals, and upgrade the oil from the poo Finishline in it. I usually use the Finish line in lower end forks that come in for repair to keep costs down. Upper end forks typically get Buzzy's shock oil, however I only had the FinishLine in 2.5wt so I've been using that without problems. I'll be using Silkolene oil and I'll swap the Speedstack back in too.

I know I'll get heckled for a dirty bike. I'll say it before ya'll get a chance to give me a bad time. I rode 3 times this week and didn't get a chance to wash it between rides. It's usually spotless, super clean and excessively dialed.

Current weight: 36.66lbs

It should drop down close to 35.5lbs with the changes and somewhere close to 34.5 with singleplys and tubeless.


































-Kevin


----------



## IDAL305 (Jan 2, 2007)

22.5 - changing tires to racing ralph 26 x 2.1, scrub components rotors and custom wheelset hoping to lose another pound or so.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

How much does the AS-RC weigh?


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

-Kevin[/quote]

Rear hub spacing is no excuse, now that tune makes a 150mm rear hub at 250grams, and it will only cost you $650:thumbsup: I see potencial, post it back up when its down to 32lbs.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

IDAL305 = the Yeti AS-RC build is awesome, can we get more pictures please.


----------



## TheDon (Oct 18, 2005)

Whats with the invasion of the DH bikes? Do they belong in the WW forum?

I guess if they want to loose weight, then each to their own!


----------



## zedi (Nov 28, 2005)

More Pics please!! :thumbsup:

Frame weight?



IDAL305 said:


> 22.5 - changing tires to racing ralph 26 x 2.1, scrub components rotors and custom wheelset hoping to lose another pound or so.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

2007 Large Spark 30

22.8lbs
Rear Derailleur: XTR
Front Derailleur: XT
Shifters: XTR
Chain: XTR
Cassette: XT
Cranks: XT
Bar: Richey WCS Carbon
Seatpost: Richey WCS Carbon
Fork: Reba SL
Brakes: Hayes Stroker Trail
Wheels: Notubes Olympic ZTR, WTB Laserdisc Lite Hubs, DT Competition Spokes w/Yellow Tape and Stans Sealant
Tires: Continental Speed King Supersonic
Pedals: Crank Brothers Eggbeaters Original
Stem: Scott Brand Sock
Skewers: Zipp


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

> mtbr member
> Join Date: Jun 2005
> Posts: 22
> 
> can I join you guys with my poor man's version of a lightweight SS bike?


this just reminds me of ricky bobby

Nice bike there son, is that a huffy


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice Spark CupOfJava and reasonable build bike.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

zedi said:


> More Pics please!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Frame weight?


My med ASR-C frame W/ BB BEARINGS & SEAT CLAMP weighed 5.1 lb. Take 1/2 lb out for the seat post and BB bearings and I would estimate a comparable frame weight of *4.6 lb*.


----------



## herve (Jun 13, 2005)

IDAL305 said:


> 22.5 - changing tires to racing ralph 26 x 2.1, scrub components rotors and custom wheelset hoping to lose another pound or so.


nice bike except mavic crossmax ....:thumbsup:


----------



## adn (Dec 20, 2005)

Fast bike.


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

wow, you could probably cut a pound by trimming your brake hose. but it looks sweet other than that.


----------



## adn (Dec 20, 2005)

I know... Lazyness. Hopefully trimming the brake lines will help getting it under 10kg. 10.12kg on pic...


----------



## Gezzza (Jun 13, 2006)

Shes a dirty girl










2008 scott spark 20

I9 ultralites 
KcNC skewers
Kcnc jockey wheels
RaceKing 2.2 supersonics
Sram Pc991 chain
EggBeater 3Ti's


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

^ ^ ^ Approve!!


----------



## uncle sam (Oct 25, 2008)

Scott scale RC 2009


















SID Team 2009 Disc 100
Hope mono new mini 2008
Shimano XTR FD-M970 E-type
SRAM X0 mid cage 2009
Shimano XTR FC-M970
Cranckbrothers SL
Hope ProII, ZTR Olymp, DT Rev
Carbon-ti
Geax barro mountain perf 2.1
Stans yellow tape, NoTubes

9kg


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

nice looking scott but you can make it a lot lighter


----------



## uncle sam (Oct 25, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> nice looking scott but you can make it a lot lighter


I know it can be made a lot lighter. If I should just put on some lighter tires (e.g. Rocket Ron) I would gain 350g comparing to these Geax tires.
And so on... 

But hey, the bike is used also


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 20, 2007)

*NIce Response.*



uncle sam said:


> I know it can be made a lot lighter. If I should just put on some lighter tires (e.g. Rocket Ron) I would gain 350g comparing to these Geax tires.
> And so on...
> 
> But hey, the bike is used also


Proof that some of these bikes actually get tested to their limits and the owner knows it. Good job. Some rides in here will never get pushed.


----------



## steesh (Jan 4, 2009)

Heres my latest project, i was on a tight budget when i bought the frame but its still quite light, next on my list is a lighter set of wheels and then go from there.

22lbs approx at the moment, hoping to get that down to 19.5-20 lbs with lighter Wheels/tubes and Cassette

Frame B1 Stelis - 4.2lbs
Forks Mosso Alu - 600 grams cut
Wheels Specialised Rims Fr - 1100 grams
Wheels Specialised Rims Rear - 1700 with HG50 Cassette
Tyres Continental Speed King Supersonics - 400 grams per tyre
Rear Hub Shimano cheapy
Front Hub no name
Brakes no name V's (Soon to be replaced with lighter set) - 195 grams a pair
Chainset XT M770 - 850 including bottom bracket
Rear Mech XT Shadow - 225 grams
Front Mech XT - 175 grams
Chain KMC 7D - 300 grams
Pedals Crank Brothers Candy C - 300 grams a pair
Headset FSA Orbit Z - 85 grams
Seatpost Titec XC Pro - 255 grams
Saddle San Marco SKN Saddle Titanox Rails - 195 grams
Seat Collar Brand X - 30 grams
Stem FSA - 150 grams
Handlebars Kore Race XC - 175 grams
Barends Ritchey Comp - 150 grams a pair
Brake Levers and Shifters Shimano cheapies


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

my WW scalpel BBQ 2008 i wil go try for 8kg in dry set up or less and 8.3kg in wet setup

what wil come 
custom made steertube 
DT-swiss XRC carbon 144gr
tune- Titanium Skyline 14gr
Ultrastem UL3 100mm 90gr +-
Schmolke TLO 56cm stuur 75gr+-
carbon seatpostclamp 5/6gr
BTP Campagnolo Record 10s + carbon clamp 60gr
Maxxis Flyweight 285 2x 285gr 
lefty carbon SL2
+88 tune 
formula R1 160/140mm

*Frame*:: cannondale scalpel BBQ 2008 ( L )
*Rear Shock *:: Fox RPL
*Fork* :: lefty carbon SL 110
*Brake* (Front) :: K24 ( wil come R1 )
*Brake* (Rear) :: K24 ( wil come R1 )
*disc* :: hope FD SL 160/140
*Cassette* :: Shimano 7700 12-27
*Chain* :: KMC X9SL gold
*Crankset* :: THM Clavicula DP + Extralite T44 + 32T 
*Derailleur* (Front) :: Campagnolo Record 10s
*Derailleur* (Rear) :: Sram RED ( tune so it get 1.1 als X.o ) + KCNC Keramische 
*Grips* :: Sette Lock-On
*Handlebar *:: Scmolke TLO 
*Headset* :: cannondale
*Pedals* :: CR 4ti
*Seat Binder* :: cannondale
*Saddle* :: tune 
*Seatpost* :: AX-lichtness 27.2/350mm 
*Shifters* :: Sram X.0 
*Stem* :: cannondale
*Hub* (Front) :: cannondale lefty
*Hub* (Rear) :: Dt-swiss 190S
*Rim* (Front) :: DT-swiss XRC 330 
*Rim* (Rear) :: DT-swiss XRC 330
*Spokes* :: DT-swiss aerolite
*nipples* :: DT-swiss DT pro lock hexagonal 
*Tire* :: (dry ) :: Maxxis Flyweight 310 
*Tire* :: (wet) :: Continental - RK SS 2.2
*Tubes* :: Supersonic
*Skewers *:: tune QR

8.290kg > fly 310 1.95


8.600kg > RK SS 2.2


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

That's hot!!

What's the weight on the thm dp's with rings?


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

protocol_droid said:


> That's hot!!
> 
> What's the weight on the thm dp's with rings?


this with heavy bearings cups i got here 2 lichter one if i us them i get crank on 490gr+- and BB30 adaptos are 40/50gr+-

68/73mm THM crank


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

cool bike, its soo light, yummy...


----------



## Bender (Jan 12, 2004)

*05 Turner Nitrous*



















As pictured add 331g for two Hutchinson Mosquito Gold Tires. Everything has been verified on a calibrated Myweigh Triton T2 or a 7001DX for larger parts.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

nice bender. I'll be posting my nitrous on here soon enough too. an oldie but goodie.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

here my scalpel

7590 g



















Component	Description (Manifacturer Model Size Notes)	Weight (g)

Bar Ends:	/	0	
Bottle Cage:	Saso Carbon 12	
Bottle Cage Bolts:	ergal, black , nr 2 x 1g	2	
Bottom Bracket:	Cannondale BB30 , 132mm , 2 bearings 46 g, shims 158	
Brake Levers:	
Brakes Rear:	FRM DBR250 166 g+ Carbon Ti rotor 160mm 72 g + ti bolts 4g	242	
Brakes Front:	FRM DBR250 180 g+ Carbon Ti rotor 160mm 72 g + ti bolts 4g	256	
Cables / Housing:	Alligator I-Link 45g + Powercordz 1,5mm 8g	53	
Cassette:	Recon alu 11-34	150	
Chain:	KMC X-10 SL	224	
Crankset:	
- Crank Arms:	Cannondale BB30 + 5 arms spider	326	
- Crank Bolts:	Cannondale BB30 nr 2 pieces	14	
- Outer Ring:	Matthias Hellore homemade 44T 33	
- Middle Ring:	Matthias Hellore homemade 29T 17	
- Inner Ring:	/	
- Ring Bolts:	Cannondale BB30 , 132mm , 2 bearings 46 g, shims 6	
Derailleur Front:	Sram Red + BTP clamp + Ti screw	77	
Derailleur Rear:	XTR M972 SGS with carbon pulley and Ti screw	170	
Fork:	Lefty Carbon Speed SL 2008 tuned 88+ and homemade steerer 106 g	1270	
Frame:	Cannondale Scalpel Carbon M size , sanded	1692	
Grips:	Dandivale grips neoprene 10	
Handle Bar:	Schmolcke TLO 25,4mm	66	
Headset:	Cannondale bearings with cover	58	
Headset Cap/Bolt:	Schmolcke	4	
Headset Spacers:	/	0	
Pedals:	Egg Beater 4Ti	170	
Quick Releases:	Tune Skyline	12	
Rear Shock:	Dt Swiss Carbon + bushings and Ti screws 22 g	168	
Seat:	Tune Concorde	60	
Seat Binder:	Token with Ti bolt	8	
Seat Post:	XX Light-bikes SP27	96	
Shifters:	Nobu shifters	90	
Stem:	Extralite UL3	80	
Tire Front:	Maxxis Maxxislite 26x1,95	298	
Tire Rear:	Maxxis Maxxislite 26x1,95	308	
Tubes:	tyres sealant 54 + 72 g	126	
Wheel set (Front):	/	0	
Wheel set (Rear):	/	0	
Wheel Set (Entire):	/	0	
- Rims:	No Tube's ZTR Race 7000 284 + 286 g	570	
- Spokes:	DT SWISS areobladed 64 pieces	272	
- Nipples:	Dt Swiss 64 pieces	40	
- Hub Front:	Vertical Engineering custom made	90	
- Hub Rear:	Extralite Extrahub	198	
Misc Option:	
Valves, strips	20	
Brake calipers adaptors + bolts	54	
Grease, lubricants 90

Total Weight	7590	Grams 16,73	Pounds


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

^
|
Winner!


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

lol

No competition for Eliflap...


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

sweet carbon set-up. i thought i had a lot of carbon on my bike. nice ride. i actually put a deposit on this frame when it came out in the mid 90's. the dealer couldn't get this bare carbon frame in so i opted for the thermo lts.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

he could go lighter too, with out that big 11-34t cassette, and then using a DA derail, for example.


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

This was a fun bike to watch come together Eliflap, I would be really interested to hear what you think is better and what is worse from all of the work you've done. What will you use this bike for? Great project and well documented, I enjoyed checking in and seeing what you were doing through out.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

eliflap said:


> Brakes Rear:	FRM DBR250 166 g+ Carbon Ti rotor 160mm 72 g + ti bolts 4g	242
> Brakes Front:	FRM DBR250 180 g+ Carbon Ti rotor 160mm 72 g + ti bolts 4g	256


Scrub components rotors at 56g - whopping 32g off for just $280. 



eliflap said:


> Quick Releases:	Tune Skyline	12


For a pair?


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

My Azonic. around 18.25lb as pictured. 16 even with the Pace RC31 C-type I usually run on it. Nothing questionable on it, and I could drop two pounds off it pretty easily.


----------



## Bikeon (Apr 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by eliflap Quick Releases: *Tune Skyline 12 *
NOT, for rear only. Front is lefty


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

dinoadventures said:


> My Azonic. around 18.25lb as pictured. 16 even with the Pace RC31 C-type I usually run on it. Nothing questionable on it, and I could drop two pounds off it pretty easily.


Whats the Wheelset on it?
My tough choice is i already have a Spot hub/ White Ind freewheel, which is sooo awesome but kinda heavy, and i want to get lighter rims/front hub(olympics-Revos-American Classic), and am unsure about the rear hub, i love it too much i think. sigh.


----------



## addctd2adrnlne (Jul 23, 2005)

22.8 lbs with my commuter pedals on there, waiting for the Cand 2 Ti's to arrive, should shave another .5 lbs off the bike. Thought about the 2 Ti Eggbeaters, had those on my Felt RXC Team (a hair under 21 for that set up), but I thought I would opt for a more efficient/stable pedal this time around

Need to remove the tubes once I get the Bontrager rim strips, another .1-.2 lbs hopefully.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

*Probably not the lightest here. But still worthy at 22 lbs. even.*

Here is my thermo. lts.
Bought the frame brand new like 15 years ago and built the bike up from there. I know there are lighter parts out there that could lighten this further. For example, swapping the spins for my chris king wheelset, the selle carbon for my slr on my other bike.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Even if it is outdated, what a cool-ass bike.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

that thing is a beast, but why slicks on a FS bike?


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

nuck_chorris said:


> that thing is a beast, but why slicks on a FS bike?


Well, I do alot of road riding with my mountain bikes. However, I have never owned a road bike. About two years ago, I decided to retire this bike. In it's place, I bought another LTS strictly for mountain biking. So instead of buying a road bike, I converted this LTS to be used on the road only. (Hope that makes sense) :???:


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

Those RF cranks are a great choice for that frame. Cool bike.


----------



## jean-seb (Jan 15, 2004)

loggerhead said:


> Here is my thermo. lts.
> Bought the frame brand new like 15 years ago and built the bike up from there. I know there are lighter parts out there that could lighten this further. For example, swapping the spins for my chris king wheelset, the selle carbon for my slr on my other bike.


Beautiful, old school GT man. Could be lighter indeed, but keep the period-specific parts, it adds to the cool aspect.

Anyway, just thought I'd post my bike. It hasn't been worked on for a while and...could also be lighter but here it is.

2004 Giant XTC custom build 19,2lbs


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

It will never be a true weight weenie, but I have been trying to lighten it up.
Started at almost 31 lbs(19" - 08 Tassajara) and now down to 27.55 Disregard the heavy pedals...looking to lose another half pound as soon as I switch those out.:thumbsup:


----------



## kcreager (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is my racing bike. 22.4 pounds. Totally worth the extra weight vs. a hardtail. Have a lighter easton cockpit coming.


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

loggerhead said:


> So instead of buying a road bike, I converted this LTS to be used on the road only. (Hope that makes sense) :???:


Your bike has some serious uniqueness and style points going for it. I personally dislike writing on a bike, so the only thing I'd change about that is to take a black Industrial sharpie to the stem and seatpost. Those big white letters have got to go! Your bike belongs strictly black and silver from an aesthetic sense.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

ncfisherman said:


> It will never be a true weight weenie, but I have been trying to lighten it up.
> Started at almost 31 lbs(19" - 08 Tassajara) and now down to 27.55 Disregard the heavy pedals...looking to lose another half pound as soon as I switch those out.:thumbsup:


You could probably loose even more than that by getting rid of the boat anchor brakes.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

amillmtb said:


> You could probably loose even more than that by getting rid of the boat anchor brakes.


Yeah, probably. Eventually the brakes will be replaced, but probably towards the end. Next is an XT crankset & BB. Losing almost a pound with that. Then wheelset, but not a very light one(probably mavic 819s w/hope pro 2s) Maybe a little over a half pound on those.

Pedals have already been swapped out for eggbeaters that I had hanging around, so that was an easy switch to shave some weight(probably in the low 27s with those).
Not finished with it yet...got a long way to go.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> . Next is an XT crankset & BB.


SLX with an XT aluminum granny is almost the same weight..


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

eliflap said:


> here my scalpel
> 
> 7590 g
> 
> ...


Can stop looking at eliflap custom bike build, so much work going into it, scarily light


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Curmy said:


> SLX with an XT aluminum granny is almost the same weight..


Thanks for the tip. XT stuff is expensive(even at cost). The SLX line seems like a pretty solid deal. I have an SLX cassette on there now...So far, so good.

Wow, not at large difference at all. Gotta see what the price difference is.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

BTW yes DH bike belong in here! same light passion just a different style of riding.

even i'm a weight weenie at heart. i love the things companies to through to make light parts as long as they are still strong enough for regular people. unfortunately i'm not regular as i'm 255 lbs and a pretty powerful rider for i'm hell on parts that are purely designed to be light. i have to be very careful on which parts i put on my bike. this is to make sure that they will last more than a moment. that said my xc bike is still 25.25 lbs and i could safely loss weight on it. i'm training for more endurance style races so i'm looking to shed the weight on me more than the bike at the moment.

if you do the math 255/25.25=10.09999/1 i weight over 10 times as much as my bike at the moment. that is a killer ratio.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> Thanks for the tip. XT stuff is expensive(even at cost). The SLX line seems like a pretty solid deal. I have an SLX cassette on there now...So far, so good.
> 
> Wow, not at large difference at all. Gotta see what the price difference is.


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28020 - $134 currently. Unfortunately, dollar dropped a bit.

Aluminum granny drop about 20g. You can also add alloy bolts - then the difference is very small.


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

Robin v Berkel said:


> my WW scalpel BBQ 2008 i wil go try for 8kg in dry set up or less and 8.3kg in wet setup
> 
> what wil come
> custom made steertube
> ...


Race Kings as your WET tire?????!!!!


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

KHS Alite team Frame w/ seatclamp and bolt 1402gr
Manitou R7 Platinum 1368gr	
FSA Orbit XLII Headset 99gr	
Easton EA70 120mm stem 705gr	
Easton EA70 Flat Bar included w/ stem weight
SRAM x7 shifters w/ cables included w/ stem weight - will be upgrading to X0 twist(-200gr)
Lizard Skins Moab DD grips included w/ stem weight - will be upgrading to EFS chunky(-40gr)
Easton EA50 350mm / 27.2 seatpost 274gr*uncut*	
Bontrager Race Lite saddle 205gr- 5gr over listed weight
Avid Juicy 5 disc brakes F+R w/ G2cs rotors and ex. long cables	885gr- 85gr over listed weight
Forte Terra Max wheelset w/ AC cromo skewers 2000gr	
Michelin XC AT 26 x 2.00 F+R tires 1200gr - will be changing to Conti MK 2.2(-280gr)
Standard Presta Tubes 400gr - will be changing to eclipse tubes(-288gr)	
SRAM PG970 11-34 Cassette 410gr- 40gr over listed weight - possibly switching to a XT m760 11-34 unit(-145gr)
SRAM x7 RD 270gr	
SRAM x7 FD 170gr	
Truvativ FireX Crank w/ 22, 32, 44 691gr	
Truvativ Giga pipe Team SL BB 113mm / 68 240gr	
WTB MP250 pedals 268gr	
SRAM pc-951 chain 299gr 114L	
Jagwire Ripcord Derailluer cable housings 19gr (.5m)	

weight as of right now: 10,905gr or 24.04 lbs
weights in red are actual weight. I will be updating the thread with all actual weights eventually.
Summer Upgrades:
I will be upgrading to Conti MK 2.2's and the new eclipse tubes when available as well as X0 twisty's and EFS silicone grips and possibly a XT cassette to save a minimum of another 933gr or 2.06 lbs (21.98 lbs)

I built this bike on a $900.00 budget to show customers where and how they can easily shave weight from an entry/mid level bike. Frame, Fork and wheelset I bought very lightly used (almost new), everything else is brand new. Its not a WW bike by any means(yet), I am about 245lbs and need something that will hold up, but is a great place to start the process.

I will post pics in a bit(currently charging camera battery).


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

zach.scofield said:


> Forte Terra Max wheelset w/ AC cromo skewers 1000gr


What does your other wheel weigh?

looks good for the budget.


----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

civil said:


> What does your other wheel weigh?
> 
> looks good for the budget.


haha, sorry for the typo. Got the numbers confused w/ another project, too many things going on at once.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

19.60 as shown. 21.86 with Fox 80mm G2 fork.



Ok, I don't have actual weights for everything but i will list what I have.

Frame: GF Rig 2009
Fork: White Brothers Rock Solid 465 A to C - 790g uncut
Headset: Cane Creek 110 ZS (Do not recommend - Inset going in as soon as available) 104g
Headset Spacers: Bontrager Carbon
Brakes: Hayes Stroker Carbon
Stem: Ritchey WCS Aluminum - 118g
Handlebars: Bontrager XXX Lite Riser - 186g
Grips: Bontrager XXX Lite foam - 18g
Wheelset: CK Hubs laced to Bontrager RXL Rims with Sapim CX Ray spokes and Aluminum Nipples - 1740g
Tires: Schwalbe Racing Ralphs - 554, 552g
Skewers: Control Tech Ti Race Skewers - Front 22g, Rear 26g
Seatpost: Ritchey WCS Carbon - 181g
Saddle: Selle Success - 207g
Seat collar: Bontrager stock
Chain: Dunno, whatever it came with.
Cranks: Truvativ Noir 1.1g
Pedals: Crank Borthers Egg Beater Ti


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

jean-seb said:


> Beautiful, old school GT man. Could be lighter indeed, but keep the period-specific parts, it adds to the cool aspect.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd post my bike. It hasn't been worked on for a while and...could also be lighter but here it is.
> 
> 2004 Giant XTC custom build 19,2lbs


Could you zoom on the RD please, specifically the cage?


----------



## JAZ (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's my Salsa, it isn't as spectacularly light as many on here but theres plenty of room for improvement. I upgrade a little at a time as & when I have spare cash or find great deals.
I'm saving for a new wheelset at the moment as my wheels are very average (1980g), having trouble deciding between a mid weight Chris King based set or a lighter DT Swiss custom pair.
As it is I'm so near the 9kg I have been aiming for, maybe if I cleaned it & took off the light brackets, metal dust caps, lizard skin, added light tubes/tyres etc I'd be there already, hope you like it


----------



## karl711 (Mar 26, 2009)

Really like the Lefty on the yeti. I am thinking of this conversion for my ASR Carbon. Was is a pretty easy switch & do you know of any where in europe / uk who do the adapters to fit the fork?

Cheers.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

My Cotic Soda with it's winter training boots on at the moment. I'm about to put my Rovals back on with much lighter tyres.

Current (Winter) weight is approx 22lb, when i put my race/Summer wheels and eggbeaters on it is 20.54lb


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Motobecane Fly Ti (2008)*

a few hairs less than 21 lbs (~ 9.48kg)


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

lose the pie plate


----------



## LuizSalles (Oct 4, 2008)

My bike, from Brazil 

9.4 kg

and waiting for new components

- new rotors, alligators cirrus 76 grs x marta sl 109 grs
- new derailleur cables, powercordz 1.2mm 9 grs ? x original nokons steel cables 60 grs ? 
- new grips ritchey wcs ergo 36 gs x salsa 130 grs +/-


































Frame GF ziggurat 19
Fork: SID WC 
Headset: Chris king
Headset Spacers: Bontrager Carbon
Brakes: magura marta sl with original rotors
Stem: Ritchey WCS Aluminum 
Handlebars: monkeylite sl 31.8mm
Grips: salsa
Wheelset: hope pro II, ztr olympic, DT revolution
Tires: maxxlite 310 with notubes ( not a good choice, I will change to continental twister supersonic )
Skewers: KCNC
Seatpost: bontrager race xxx lite carbon
Saddle: Fizik arione wing flex
Seat collar: Bontrager stock
Chain: KMC gold SL
Cranks: bontrager race x lite with GXP ( maybe my next upgrade )
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beater 4Ti
Cables nokon with original cables
rear derailleur sram x.o
front derailleur XT
shifters triggers sram x.o


----------



## kirjo (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice ride. Good to see you have a real saddle  Rocket v's are the best!


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Robin v Berkel said:


>


That's a seriously nice looking bike... Good work. Is it me, or did I notice the rear disc calliper isn't connected to the hose - watch out on those downhills, someone's tinkered with your ride!


----------



## epicracer5 (Nov 19, 2008)

here is mine
9.21 kg more pics in Cannondale forum


----------



## p_shep (Jan 12, 2005)

So here's my almost finished* 9.9 top fuel, currently weighing in at 20lbs on the nose 

Trek top fuel 9.9 SSL frame
(inc. Cane Creak headset, and Bontrager XXX light seatpost)
Bottle cage bolts exchanged for Alu bolts
Magura Durin 100 SL forks
FSA K-force light Duo chainset with ceramic BB
Crank Bros 4Ti egg beaters
Easton EC90 CNT flat bars (from old bike)
Ritchy WCS 100mm stem (with Ti bolts)
I-links shifter outers, with power cordz cables
XTR shifters (with Alu bolts)
XTR shadow med cage Rear mech
XTR cassette
SRAM RED front mech with Speen adapter
SRAM PC990R chain
Elixir CR brakes (180/160)
Selle italia SLR saddle (from old bike)
American classic rims laced with Sapim X-Ray spokes, to Tune King/Kong Superschaft hubs (from old bike)
Front skewer (steel hope) will be changed to something more appropriate at some point too 


* I say almost finished - the elixirs will be replaced by Formula R1's when I can get hold of them, and the rotors will be replaced with the Scrubs ones. Plus the bolts for calipers and rotors will be exchanged for Ti bolts.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, that is a nice build and the words that are going to be written on here as compliments will not do it justice. That was my dream bike before I bought my litespeed.


----------



## The_Stig (Jul 24, 2008)

Shes at 26.45lbs now. Still waiting on new headset, XTR Shifters and XTR Shadow Rear Der.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey all you duudes with the Race King SS tires! What are you using for tubes? I understand they don't work well tubeless.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Maxxis Ultralights. The occasional really big blackberry thorn might poke a hole in them, but it's been rare.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

*"old" Sewanee*

After a while I was able to get a v-brake Sewanee, old, 2005 since they stopped making it that year.
Any way here it is after also installing one of the few v-brake Durin SL made, it substituted
an R7 with a marginal weight gain of 20 gr.
Frame 2005 Litespeed Sewanee 
Crank Bros Cobalt headset, Tune gum-gum expander, Extralite topcap
Fork Magura Durin SL 80 V-brake option
Syntace Vector riser handlebar and F99 90 mm stem
Extralite Ultrafoam grips
Crankset Mythiccarbon-Extralite 44-32-22 chainrings and Crank Bros ISIS Cobalt 108 BB
Recon 11-32 Ti cassette, KMC 10X-SL chain
4Ti Eggbeaters
New Ultimate seatpost, M2racer seatbinder, Tune Speedneedle Marathon saddle
XTR 970 tuned shifters, XTR 950 Front derraileur, XTR 970 tuned RD (outer carbon plate, Extralite pulleys, Ti spring, Al jockeybolts and der pivot)
I-links and powercordz cables
Extralite Ultralevers and Ultrabrakes
DT Swiss 240s hubs, XR4.1 rims, aerolite spokes 28 front radial, 32 rear 3x
Control Tech Race bolt-on skewers
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 rear, Nobby Nic 2.25 Snakeskin front
Total weight 8.5 kg


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

8.28kg stil w8 on BTP gear and AX-lightness handelbar


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

how much money is on that bike Berkel?


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Have you ever ridden your bike?


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> how much money is on that bike Berkel?


donno frameset was 3450€ and crank+rings = 1100€ weelset was Dt-swiss XRC 1250 who normal 1900€ onlye i make my front weel to lefty weel with With ceramic bearings so weel set wil hit 2300€ i think bike get close to 10.000€ :crazy:


----------



## Slobberdoggy (Sep 26, 2005)

Those are some rad bikes everybody.

@ eliflap robin v. berkel You guys are out of control!


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Robin v Berkel said:


> donno frameset was 3450€ and crank+rings = 1100€ weelset was Dt-swiss XRC 1250 who normal 1900€ onlye i make my front weel to lefty weel with With ceramic bearings so weel set wil hit 2300€ i think bike get close to 10.000€ :crazy:


insane.... But it should be nice to have that amount of money to spend on a bike.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> insane.... But it should be nice to have that amount of money to spend on a bike.


While that is an undoubtedly expensive and not completely practical bike - compared to a whole lot of other hobbies, it is not that expensive.
Why nobody question people buying a fishing boat - or jacking up their truck. Those jeep fans break more parts in one Moab trip then what a decent bike that will run for years is worth.


----------



## Sonny (Feb 25, 2004)

Brakes: 09 Marta sl + Scrub rotor 160mm 
Cassette: Kcnc alum. 11-32 
Chain: KMC X-10 sl
Crankset: XTR
Derailleur Front: XTR
Derailleur Rear: XTR 
Fork: SID WC
Frame: 09 Trek Top Fuel 9.9 ssl 17.5in.
Grips: Titec foam grip
Handlebar: Schmolke TLO 
Pedals: EggBeater 4Ti
Quick Releases: Kcnc
Rear Shock: Dt Swiss Carbon
Seat: AX-lightness
Seat Binder: Carbon (make by Michael Hamatschek) 
Seat Post: Bontrager
Shifters: Paul + Duraace
Stem: Extralite UL3
Tires: Speedking Supersonic
Tubes: Maxxis
Wheel set:
- Rims: DT Swiss XRC 330
- Spokes: DT Swiss areolite
- Nipples: Dt Swiss alum.
- Hub Front: Tune Princess
- Hub Rear: Tune Prince


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I thought I had posted the finished version of this bike here, but I couldn't find it, so I guess it was in the Rocky Mountain forum.









Frame: 2009 Rocky Mountain 50RSL frame (repainted by Dekerf - paint only weighed 47gms) 1347gms with seatpost collar in a Large size.
Fork: Magura Durin Race 100mm
Headset: FSA IMPACT 
Stem: FSA OS-99 CSI (120mm)
Bars: FSA K-Force 31.8 x 600mm
Seatpost: Race Face Next SL 400mm with Ti bolts
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR XC
Cranks: Race Face Next with alloy bolts
Pedals: Eggbeater 2Ti
BB: XTR 970
FD: XT direct mount
RD: XTR 971 SGS
Shifters: XTR 970
Cassette: XTR 11-32
Brakes: Magura Marta SL
Rims: DT Swiss XRC 330
Spokes: DT Swiss Revolutions
Hubs: DT Swiss 240S CL
Skewers: Crank Bros.
Tires: Continental Race King 2.2 World Cup
Tubes: Maxxis Ultralight

Total weight: 20.3 pounds.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice bikes everyone, and some of you are out of control.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, that is a beautiful bike too. Congratulations on a good, solid build.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

OuterNational said:


> Have you ever ridden your bike?


Proof that he rides it.
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=57289


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

This is what happens when you spend 1.335 € on a stupid light part. His AX Crapness 10g seatpost and 5g handlebar are next. 

Buy real MTB parts, people. Light is nice, but safety should always come first.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

That was probably the one and only time it was ever used.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

this a weight weenies forum - pi55 off elsewhere if you dont like or agree with what these guys are doing.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Proof that he rides it.
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=57289


ouch berkel! I hope you are ok? looks nasty, any word if THM will replace the part?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

nathanbal said:


> this a weight weenies forum - pi55 off elsewhere if you dont like or agree with what these guys are doing.


I'm a weight weenie, but a more rational one. Some bikes here are only good for photos light. They're full of overpriced, not properly tested, stupid light parts. They're an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Jerome (Dec 21, 2003)

Hadouken* said:


> My Cotic Soda with it's winter training boots on at the moment. I'm about to put my Rovals back on with much lighter tyres.
> 
> Current (Winter) weight is approx 22lb, when i put my race/Summer wheels and eggbeaters on it is 20.54lb


:thumbsup: Booyah! That's a super nice bike. My vote for best HT WW looks. Should ride awesome too...


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Jerome said:


> :thumbsup: Booyah! That's a super nice bike. My vote for best HT WW looks. Should ride awesome too...


Thanks dude, much appreciated. I got it set up just how i want it, with components that can take a bit of a beating. I've now got my egg beater SL's on and i'm waiting for my LBS to get me some Race Kings in stock before i put my Roval Traversee wheels back on.

I love the way it rides, it fizzes in and out of corners like you wouldn't believe, and climbs like it's being towed!


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Could you post some picks of the shifters... curious what you did there


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

nikoli8 said:


> Could you post some picks of the shifters... curious what you did there


you mean Paul Thumbies + Dura ace barcon shifter?

Paul components makes thumbie mount so you can run 8s or 9s dura ace barcon shifters on mtb.

photo is with SL-BS77 and weighs 65g per side and there are further possibilities for weight reduction


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

There's also a similar 'thumb-shifter' setup available from the UK if anyone's interested:

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-Shimano-Shimano-Deore-XT-Style-9-Speed-Thumbshifter-Set-17430.htm


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

markw1970 said:


> There's also a similar 'thumb-shifter' setup available from the UK if anyone's interested:
> 
> http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-Shimano-Shimano-Deore-XT-Style-9-Speed-Thumbshifter-Set-17430.htm


freaking expensive for a old style thingy...


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

NS Society.. steel is real, even at 22.86lb.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

gearhead313 said:


> NS Society.. steel is real, even at 22.86lb.


How is everyone liking these manitou forks? The manitou of old was terrible in my experiences....have things improved?


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

I honestly love mine. Once I dialed in the air pressures, its amazing over fast small stuff and even drops. If I know im in a fast single track twisty section, i throw a click and it brings the platform up and tightens the response. I wasnt expecting much, but for the money and the weight, its a win.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I run rigid now but, when I had a suspension fork up front, I never adjusted it on the trail. Maybe thats why rigid appealed to me so much.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

y0bailey said:


> The manitou of old was terrible in my experiences....have things improved?


With my fork, no. Leaking seals out of the box, don't know if the new seals will work either. Seatpost broke so I can't ride it.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

gotta keep it on the first page!


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

here she is again, you may but i don't get tired of looking at or riding her.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

me too


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

sfer1 said:


> This is what happens when you spend 1.335 € on a stupid light part. His AX Crapness 10g seatpost and 5g handlebar are next.
> 
> Buy real MTB parts, people. Light is nice, but safety should always come first.


LOL this real MTB i can see you dont know **** of WW part and i think you cant stand it that some ppl can spent so much money and time on MTB then you

and i us my bike
my spark 10 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1736881/

my S-works epic carbon 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1026384/ back from ardennen

my anthem adv 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2555202/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2555187/
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2555182/

is this your real acc name or is it Hall 9000 ?



liam2051 said:


> ouch berkel! I hope you are ok? looks nasty, any word if THM will replace the part?


with me all find ty  cranke broke when i go up hill so i dint go that fast first i think damn chain broke then i show it was not the chain THM got my broke crank now wil see if i get new one if so i sel it because i got new THM DP now


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

with new handebar AX-lightness and new Roro 8.15kg stil w8 on BTP part and need tune my lefty by 88+ and need get Scrup rotors and new stem UL3 100mm or Rotor SL 100/105mm







https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=8150009.jpg


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Sette Phantom Carbon Mountain Frame*









*Weight:* 2.452 pounds (1112 grams) 










































*Build Specs:*
*Frame:* Sett'e PHANTOM !7" (12K Carbon)
*Fork:* Manitou R7 MRD Absolute (100mm)
*Shifters: *SRAM XO (grippers)
*Front Derailleur:* Shimano M970 XTR 
*Rear Derailleur:* SRAM XO (med cage) 
*Cables Housing:* Nokon / Avid
*Crankset:* Race Face Next Carbon
*Chainrings:* ExtraLite (44x32x22)
*Bottom-Bracket:* Shimano M970 XTR
*Cassette:* Shimano Dura Ace / KCNC (11x27)
*Chain:* KMC X-10SL
*Brakes:* Avid SD Ultimate 
*Levers:* ExtraLite
*Wheelset:* Cane Creek Zonos
*Skewers:* Control Tech Race (bolt-on)
*Tires:* Conti Mountain King SS (2.4 f/r)
*Tubes:* Maxxis Ultralight (SV)
*Grips:* OURY
*Headset: *Cane Creek ZS-3 
*Spacers:* Winwood
*Handlebar:* Syntace Duraflite Carbon Flat Bar
*Stem:* Syntace F99 (90mm)
*Seatpost:* Ritchey WCS Carbon (31.6 x 350mm)
*Seatpost Clamp:* Woodman Death Grip SL Ti (34.9mm)
*Saddle:* Selle Italia SLR (135g)
*Pedals:* Tioga Surefoot 8
*Fasteners:* Race Bolts / Toronto Cycles

*Weight:* 18.82 pounds (8.53 k/g)​







































*Build was directed at accommodating a 220 pound rider...........................*









~Jake*............................*


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

*Sub 10-kilo on the cheap*

While it would be hard to impress anybody with the build kit, I think I can brag about how little money I spent on this commuter/riverbank trail bike. I got the frame and fork for free out of the dumpster at my local University, and all the other parts were off ebay, and I'm certain that I paid less than $150 for all of them combined. As long as you are diligent with the scale, and willing to sacrifice some gearing, it seems you can build some pretty light bikes for cheap.


----------



## PhotoGus (May 14, 2008)

Link to more photos and description:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=530620


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

PhotoGus said:


> Link to more photos and description:
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=530620


I dunno if I like your Klein or Brindle Pit better...

But please adjust your freaking saddle...just looking at it makes my own nutz sore!


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

That Pacific has a impressive weight, especially sense it is from Target.


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

a little picturespam, weight is near 7,4kg(16.31lbs) see list:
scott scale 2005










+

another pics: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/5554


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

What did you have to do to route your cables internally like that? Is there cable housing inside the frame, or are you using the frame like cable stops? It took me a while to realize why your bike looked so clean.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome Scalty! Looks sick!!!!

@flystagg: look in his link posted above, there are all the pics and you'll see what he did.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

toyota200x said:


> That Pacific has a impressive weight, especially sense it is from Target.


It was a very fun commuter for the winter, but the headset was complete crap and I didn't want to invest in it so I sold it with a bunch of crappy parts for $20. I think it gained like 10lbs when I sold it, heehee.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's my new Project...a 2009 Scott Spark 10
Weight: 7702 Kg or 16.98 Lbs for a Medium.

Frame: Scott Spark - Medium - tuned with Ti/Alloy bolts
Fork: Magura Durin 100 SL 
Shock: Fox RP23 with Ti bolts
Bottle cage: BTP with nylon bolts
Headset: Extralite Scalhead with Schmolke Carbon bolt
Stem: Extralite
Handlebar: Schmolke TLO
Shifters: Shimano XTR with Schmolke Carbon bolts
Grips: Extralite Foam
Cables: Alligator I-Links housing with PowerCordz 1.2 mm cables
Seatpost: Schmolke TLO 34.9 x 350
Seat: FRM Carbon Black Hole
Seatclamp: BTP Carbon
Brakes: FRM DBR 250 with Alloy bolts + Scrub Rotors 160/140mm
Crankset: Storck PowerArms 175 mm ISIS 2x9 setup
Bottom Bracket: American Classic w/ Ceramic Bearings
Chainrings: Tune 44T / Custom Mattias 28T
Front Derailleur: BTP Modified Campagnolo Record with BTP Carbon clamp
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR with FybreLite Carbon Pulleys
Chain: KCNC (Yaban) 10-speed Titanium chain
Cassette: KCNC 11-32
Skewers: Parts of Passion MTB Ti
Wheelset: Tune Olympic Gold II (Prince/Princess hubs, DT Aerolite, NoTubes ZTR Race 7000)
Tires: Maxxis Maxxlite 285 (tubeless)
Pedal: Look QuartzCarbon Ti


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

jmartpr said:


> Here's my new Project...a 2009 Scott Spark 10
> Weight: 7702 Kg or 16.98 Lbs for a Medium.
> 
> Frame: Scott Spark - Medium - tuned with Ti/Alloy bolts
> ...


Well built bike! Must be nice to be a weight weenie LBS...


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent build! It is scary to think that your Spark weighs exactly 10lbs less than my Yeti.


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Really cool custom work Scalty, love the Si cranks on there, they would be my first choice if I could make them work with my Spark. I guess you were willing to drill into your frame because it is out of warranty?

I like your new ride too Jmartpr, the weight is really good too, amazing its only about a half pound heavier than Scalty's tricked out Scale. Nice looking bike. Did you get a frame weight?


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Cranked said:


> I like your new ride too Jmartpr, the weight is really good too, amazing its only about a half pound heavier than Scalty's tricked out Scale. Nice looking bike. Did you get a frame weight?


Thanks! Nope....no frame weight but I did make a mistake. Instead of buying a Scott Spark 10 frameset I purchased a whole bike and scrapped all parts. Later I discovered that complete bikes use HMF carbon and Framesets sold individually are HMX....that's pretty close to 100 extra grams from HMF to HMX for a medium.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Scalty, which BB are you running? Is it a custom anodized THM? Thats the only BB I know of to fit BB30 on a standard frame...


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

nice bike "jmartpr", such a light Spark, well done on a great build.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Soya said:


> It is scary to think that your Spark weighs exactly 10lbs less than my Yeti.


That means my Yeti weighs pretty much exactly 8 1/4 lbs less than yours :arf: !


----------



## SevenSola (Aug 5, 2007)

16.2lb as you see. But I'm changing a few parts so she will be losing at least one more pound.


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Carbon Fiber*

Carbon Fiber Lattice


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Mongoose Pilot said:


> Carbon Fiber Lattice


Do you have anything better to do then troll those forums? You first post was a department store Mongoose in an AM bike thread.


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*2k+ posts?*

wow looks like somone is projecting...sad


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Mongoose Pilot said:


> wow looks like somone is projecting...sad


What's up with trolls joining today? Full moon?


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Mr Perfect*



Curmy said:


> What's up with trolls joining today? Full moon?


No one is allowed to be as perfect as you.


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

There is talk about that carbon lattice frame over on weight weenies forum. Unfortunately its far too expensive for us to even consider. I did ask the manufacturer to consider a switch to china and a subsequent reduction in manufacture costs and then a lowered retail price.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Cash*



jw8725 said:


> There is talk about that carbon lattice frame over on weight weenies forum. Unfortunately its far too expensive for us to even consider. I did ask the manufacturer to consider a switch to china and a subsequent reduction in manufacture costs and then a lowered retail price.


Actually, I found some places on the net that sell sheets and yarns of Carbon fiber. I am thinking about hand forming a frame in my garage. The only spots to use aluminium or steel would be the bb and dropouts. This reduces the cost considerably.


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Troll lovers*



MisterC said:


> Don't feed the troll.


Wow, it's awesome to have fans on the first day!
<3


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

BlownCivic said:


> That means my Yeti weighs pretty much exactly 8 1/4 lbs less than yours :arf: !


Well if I had an Arc and not a 575 that'd mean something


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Soya said:


> Well if I had an Arc and not a 575 that'd mean something


Doh!:madman:

Mine's an ASR-C:


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, realized that a little bit ago, sorry.


----------



## mtbkr_cookie (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's some pics of my latest build, Taiwanese prototype built for Glacier Bikes and then custom painted using Leichtkrafts color scheme.




























Here's a pic after a recent race


----------



## Egan (May 25, 2006)

mtbkr_cookie said:


> Here's some pics of my latest build, Taiwanese prototype built for Glacier Bikes and then custom painted using Leichtkrafts color scheme.


Nice. Where did you get the frame from?

I love the spreadsheets some of you guys have put together. They would be even more helpful if people would include cost and vendor for each item. I'm doing that with my build, but I'm a bit anal like that.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Is that frame really 1172g?
It is just like the ebay carbon frames and they are 1300-1400g...


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Your first post was a department store Mongoose in an AM bike thread.


That made me laugh!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*Dirt weight*



sergio_pt said:


> Is that frame really 1172g?
> It is just like the ebay carbon frames and they are 1300-1400g...


Probably 30 pounds with all the mud on it lol.


----------



## mtbkr_cookie (Sep 13, 2006)

Egan said:


> Nice. Where did you get the frame from?
> 
> I love the spreadsheets some of you guys have put together. They would be even more helpful if people would include cost and vendor for each item. I'm doing that with my build, but I'm a bit anal like that.


Bought the frame used locally. It was being tested by a local rider for Glacier Bikes. What i'm told is it came from the same factory that was making the Bianchi Oetzi.


----------



## mtbkr_cookie (Sep 13, 2006)

sergio_pt said:


> Is that frame really 1172g?
> It is just like the ebay carbon frames and they are 1300-1400g...


Original weight was 1240g. After drilling out the brake studs, installing a new derailleur hanger with extralite extrabolt(original was 27grams), nylon bolts for bottle cages and wetsanding the frame by hand for about 4 hours to remove the excess clearcoat which must be about 3mil dry film thickness, 1172g was the final outcome. If i were to do it again i would probably start out a build with a Scott Scale which would have put me into the 16lb range with disc brakes.:thumbsup:


----------



## kpudgar (May 25, 2008)

My customized Scale. The scale tips somewhere around 8.800 grams.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

odd pedal choice.


----------



## Mongoose Pilot (Jun 30, 2009)

*wow*

That's the sex!


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

kpudgar said:


> The scale tips somewhere around 8.800 grams.


Wow that's light.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Well it's not going to get lighter anytime soon, so might as well post it up. Some really heavy stuff but I think it's an alright weight for a solid build.


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Kitakeng said:


> you mean Paul Thumbies + Dura ace barcon shifter?
> 
> Paul components makes thumbie mount so you can run 8s or 9s dura ace barcon shifters on mtb.
> 
> photo is with SL-BS77 and weighs 65g per side and there are further possibilities for weight reduction


Dude can you show more of your ride?

Pretty PLEEEEEZE?


----------



## LoopyJuice (Jun 2, 2008)

10.8kg or 23.8 of your American pounds


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

LoopyJuice said:


> 10.8kg or 23.8 of your American pounds


whats wrong with american pounds?


----------



## LoopyJuice (Jun 2, 2008)

Mighty Matt said:


> whats wrong with american pounds?


They make everything sound heavier


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

We're the only ones left in the world still using pounds.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

biketuna said:


> We're the only ones left in the world still using pounds.


No, there is also Burma and Liberia.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

LoopyJuice said:


> They make everything sound heavier


and its not an international standard


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> and its not an international standard


It is. Called international avoirdupois pound. 0.45359237 kg exactly.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Curmy said:


> It is. Called international avoirdupois pound. 0.45359237 kg exactly.


Sorry, I meant international system, certainly there must be a standard for conversion.
Only kg belong to International System of Units for mass measurings. 
Pound is English system

Early times in England the standard measure for foot used for that week was taken by the average foot length of the people leaving the church. Lol

Drop those silly units...
Once a space shuttle crashed because of bad unit conversion betweens systems. And probably was not the only disaster. 
If there was only one IS that woulnt happen.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

pounds and ounces are the best. you would never order a .5 kiloer w/ cheese


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Everything should be in stone.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> Early times in England the standard measure for foot used for that week was taken by the average foot length of the people leaving the church. Lol


How is that less arbitrary then one ten-millionth of the length of the Earth's meridian?



sergio_pt said:


> Once a space shuttle crashed because of bad unit conversion betweens systems. And probably was not the only disaster.
> If there was only one IS that woulnt happen.


That was a Mars lander, and it is not because of conversion, but because of an operator error.

There are billions of dollars invested in british tooling, and it works just fine. Forcing all mechanics in US to buy new tools would not be a great thing to economy. Metric tools are widely available, and they are slowly gaining in popularity. Everything is marked in metric units on the packaging, for those who are interested.

Aviation still uses feet. Piping throughout the world is still using inch sized nominal piping sizes.

I got used to Mph and Mpg and pounds without any troubles. Maybe because I can multiply well.

Of course, when an industry uses one standard, going against it - like Mountain Bike Action magazine does for component weight , is retarded. But for a complete bike, everybody lists pounds, and it is quite easy to use.


----------



## y0bailey (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh come on....as an American with medical training I can say that after actually using the metric system for an extended period of time it is 1000x better and makes more sense than our piece of **** system.

I am not saying we should throw away all of our tools and start over, but I am saying a gradual complete and total removal of anything related to inches, feet, cups, pints, quarts, gallons (and all of the other retarded things) would be the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

y0bailey said:


> Oh come on....as an American with medical training I can say that after actually using the metric system for an extended period of time it is 1000x better and makes more sense than our piece of **** system.
> 
> I am not saying we should throw away all of our tools and start over, but I am saying a gradual complete and total removal of anything related to inches, feet, cups, pints, quarts, gallons (and all of the other retarded things) would be the greatest thing since sliced bread.


[offtopic]
I agree that is is convenient and that US should move on, but claiming that it i somehow fundamentally worse is an exaggeration. I have gave a couple examples of industries that chose to keep non metric units and standards - and as you have noted nothing is stopping those industries that need it - like medical care - from using it.

I grew up with metric system, and used it professionally as a physicist, but miles per gallon on a sticker does not annoy me one bit.

On topic - we should keep giving weight for the complete bikes in this topic in pounds. Nothing wrong with that. Components should be in grams.

It is all about consensus.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Curmy said:


> How is that less arbitrary then one ten-millionth of the length of the Earth's meridian?


Much more precise. At least the earth doesn't grow like the feet. :lol: 
You know the definition of meter is much more precise now.



Curmy said:


> Aviation still uses feet. Piping throughout the world is still using inch sized nominal piping sizes.


That is an old and bad habit, people are just so used to it that they don't want to change.
But why da heck do we need to use body parts as standard measurement...ho boy.  It's OLD and retarded thing as all the other non SI units!


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

19lbs5oz

First picture is after the FIRST 9.6km lap of a 24h race I did.......


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Megaclocker...Your pedals, candy SL's with Ti spindles??? What series of brakes are those?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

kpudgar said:


> My customized Scale. The scale tips somewhere around 8.800 grams.


LOVE:
The build
The color scheme
The light weight

Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

nikoli8 said:


> Megaclocker...Your pedals, candy SL's with Ti spindles??? What series of brakes are those?


Those are Elixir CR's.


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

nikoli8 said:


> Megaclocker...Your pedals, candy SL's with Ti spindles??? What series of brakes are those?


Regular eggbeater SL with Ti spindle, brakes are elixir CR


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

So i noticed you are running a 140mm rear rotor on your CRs. Is that true...


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

xcracer87 said:


> So i noticed you are running a 140mm rear rotor on your CRs. Is that true...


Yeah, work fine with a front 160mm adapter. So far no vibrating/turkey gobble problem.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's my bike...hope that is light enough for this post...

Bar Ends:	XTX	50
Bottle Cage:	BBB	40
Bottle Cage Bolts:	Alu	
Bottom Bracket:	Truvativ gxp	
Brake Levers:	Magura Marta	
Brakes Rear:	Magura Marta with Alu Bolt, Ashima AiRotor, 310
Brakes Front:	Magura Marta with Alu Bolt, Ashima AiRotor	320
Cables / Housing:	Shimano 50
Cassette:	Sram PG 990 11-32	273
Chain:	Shimano XTR 7701	275
Chain Guard:	Cannondale	18	
Crankset:	Truvativ Stylo Carbon	825
Derailleur Front:	Sram Red	92
Derailleur Rear:	Sram X.0	197
Fork:	Cannondale Lefty Speed Carbon SL	1178
Frame:	Cannondale Scalpel	1780
Grips:	BBB Foam cutted	10
Handle Bar:	Syntace Carbon	146
Headset:	Cannondale SI	52
Headset Cap/Bolt:	None	
Headset Spacers:	None	
Pedals:	Xpedo MF4 Ti	235
Quick Releases:	XTR	55
Rear Shock:	DT XR Carbon	148
Seat:	Selle Italia SLR Titanium	148
Seat Binder:	Cannondale, included with the frame	15
Seat Post:	Syntace P6 (27.2/400mm)	234
Shifters:	Sram Twister	199
Stem:	Cannondale XC3 SI	247
Tire Front:	Conti Speed King Supersonic 2,3	415
Tire Rear:	Conti Speed King Supersonic 2,3	425
Tubes:	Conti Supersonic	198
Wheel set (Front): 629	
Wheel set (Rear): 819	
- Rims:	DT XR 4.2 
- Spokes:	Sapim CX-Ray 
- Nipples:	Sapim Polyax 
- Hub Front:	Cannondale Lefty 
- Hub Rear:	DT 240s 


9393	Grams
or 20.71 Pounds


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nice, but how heavy are your Race King World Cup? 

mine are quite hefty around 470 - 480g


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

mines are 468 and 477 and I have 2 pairs of RK supersonic: 472, 480, 488 and 490

But are lovely on dry... really amazing

so you can add a few grams with the RK combination... I use the Speed king for marathons where I don't know how the weather will be like and I don't know the course..


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Megaclocker said:


> Regular eggbeater SL with Ti spindle, brakes are elixir CR


They look kool, whats the weight on those, Crank brothers would hook ya up with some gold caps if you wanted...

The brakes look nice...

Great over all bike... any future upgrades...


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Vlad, what's with the super hefty cranks?


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

amillmtb said:


> Vlad, what's with the super hefty cranks?


The crank is a Truvativ Stylo Carbon with 2 rings 28/40


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

vladxc said:


> The crank is a Truvativ Stylo Carbon with 2 rings 28/40


Yes, I know.

But you build list says:


vladxc said:


> Crankset:	Truvativ Stylo Carbon	825


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

825 grams...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

That is pretty chunky...


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

and is a bad or a good thing?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

There's lighter cranks out there... especially for 2x9 setups


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

yeah but this crank with rings cost me 150 euros  ... that's pretty cheap considering that the rings are 50 euros


----------



## Scalty (Feb 18, 2008)

@Cranked: yes it's out of warranty and the holes positions are in none critical zones

@amillmtb: yes it's custom anodized THM bb


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

Update on my Soda...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Motomatt said:


> 16.77 lbs, 7.610 gr
> with polar cadence and speed sensor and Incredibell XL


That's one cool ass bike!!


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

Megaclocker said:


> 19lbs5oz
> 
> First picture is after the FIRST 9.6km lap of a 24h race I did.......


I always enjoy seeing muddy bikes


----------



## Tfrost (Aug 31, 2007)

Frame - 06 Santa Cruz Blur XC (large) anodized
Rear shock - 06 FOX RP-3 (Push upgrade)
Front shock/fork - 08 Fox 32 RLC 100
Handlebars - Ritchey WCS carbon
Stem - Ritchey WCS
Headset - Cane Creek S6
Grips - foam
Saddle - WTB Rocket V SLT Ti
Seatpost - Thomson Masterpiece (350 mm setback)
Seatpost Clamp - KCNC
Brakes - 08 Magura Marta 160mm
Cranks - 08 XT
Chain - Dura Ace 7700
Pedals - Crank Brothers Smarty
Front Deraileur - XTR
Rear derailleur - SRAM X9
Shifters - SRAM X9
Cassette - XT 32-12
Wheelset - 08 Specialized Roval Traversee, tubeless
Tires - Continental Supersonic Speed King 2.1

Total weight - 24.1 pounds


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Tfrost said:


> Frame - 06 Santa Cruz Blur XC (large) anodized
> Rear shock - 06 FOX RP-3 (Push upgrade)
> Front shock/fork - 08 Fox 32 RLC 100
> Handlebars - Ritchey WCS carbon
> ...


Now replace those Smartys and bring your bike into the 23-pound realm!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Not super light, but finally broke the 26lbs mark and slowly whittling it down...

Frame: 2008 Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe - size Small
Fork: Fox F120RL w/ G2 crown offset 
Shock: Fox RP2
Bottle cage: Bontrager Race Lite
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Thomson X4 70mm x 0deg
Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite XC high rise 
Shifters: SRAM X9
Grips: Lizard Skin Peaty lock-on
Seatpost: stock Bontrager Race Lite
Seat: stock Bontrager Race
Seatclamp: stock Bontrager
Brakes: Avid Elixir CR 185/160mm
Crankset: Shimano Deore LX M582
Bottom Bracket: Shimano external
Chainrings: Deore LX M582 rings 44/32 and replaced 22T steel with M760 22T aluminum
Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 long cage
Chain: KMC X9 SL gold Ti-N coated
Cassette: SRAM PG990 11-34
Skewers: stock Bontrager
Wheelset: stock Bontrager Race Disc TLR
Tire - Front: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 Evo
Tire - Rear: Kenda Small Block 8 1.95 DTC
Tubes: Giant 0.6mm 26x1.9-2.25
Pedal: Crank Bros Ti Eggbeater with aftermarket 91.85mm Ti spindles

Weight: 25.92lbs


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

8.110kg can go lighter with Roro 2.1 then he is 8.030kg


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*My Bandito*

Not quite finished but i've riden it about ten times now and love it. I bought a 2004 Salsa bandito frame from E-bay and added lots of parts from my last ride. Its at 19.7lbs now but i'm sure i could get it under 19 lbs without spending a lot Any comments.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Cool bike*

WOW! That bike looks awesome. Looks like a Bullfight broke out at the Salsa paint department. Lose the stainless crank. Wish i could ride it.


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's one cool ass bike!!


Thank you
This my latest build 15.9lbs as pictured


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Motomatt said:


> Thank you
> This my latest build 15.9lbs as pictured


Awesome! Not that I doubt the weight, but I'd love to see it on a scale. :eekster:


----------



## cale399 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Giant Anthem X1 23.75 lbs*

heres mine wanna do some Extralight chainrings, and Hope ceramic BB and ii I can find the $$$ some 4Ti peddals


----------



## raxel (Mar 21, 2008)

*My humble folder.*

Based on montague folding frame

Trigon carbon fork
Kohosis prototype headset
Smica stem with ti bolts
EC90 handlebar
KCNC vb1 brake levers
Ritchey 2x9 shifter
Mrazek Moc magnesium brake with KCNC pad holder
KCNC 2x9 crankset
XTR M901 FD
DA 7700 RD
DA cassette
KCNC seatpost
UFO rims + DT revs + CODA/Am classic wheelset
Controltech Ti skewer
Nokons

Now 7870gr 
One of the lightest folding mountain bike out there? :]


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

raxel said:


> Now 7870gr
> One of the lightest folding mountain bike out there? :]


I guess so :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Mongoose Pilot said:


> Actually, I found some places on the net that sell sheets and yarns of Carbon fiber. I am thinking about hand forming a frame in my garage. The only spots to use aluminium or steel would be the bb and dropouts. This reduces the cost considerably.


I can guarantee you this will end in failure or a brick-heavy frame. 
I highly doubt you will be able to do anything except a wet-layup, and I doubt you will be able to figure out a proper bladder for the vacuum process. There are a thousand other complications as well. Carbon is not as easy as wood whittling. Not to mention, by the time you have invested enough money in tooling, supplies, and materials enough to build a proper carbon frame you would have spent enough for dozens of real nice carbon frames.



Zachariah said:


> I dunno if I like your Klein or Brindle Pit better...


does mine count as brindle??

















as for my WW bike, I'm waiting on a couple more parts before I can post it here


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

raxel said:


> Based on montague folding frame
> 
> Trigon carbon fork
> Kohosis prototype headset
> ...


This bikes in Seoul????


----------



## raxel (Mar 21, 2008)

nikoli8 said:


> This bikes in Seoul????


Sure, the pic's taken at Han river. Are you staying in Korea too?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Yep...*

Been here almost six years.. nice ride... where did you find the Trigon Fork here...
I've been seeing lot's of Trigon saddles.. very expensive here... but only ever saw one for on a Trigon bike.. at EXMTB (customers ride) 6.7 Kilo....

My Rides 8.8 Kilo with a Fox fork... My Frames heavy, what's your frame weight.. have you posted this on Naver or Daum.. saw a bike similar there...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Trigon carbon fork
Kohosis prototype headset
Smica stem with ti bolts
EC90 handlebar
KCNC vb1 brake levers
Ritchey 2x9 shifter
Mrazek Moc magnesium brake with KCNC pad holder
KCNC 2x9 crankset
XTR M901 FD
DA 7700 RD
DA cassette
KCNC seatpost
UFO rims + DT revs + CODA/Am classic wheelset
Controltech Ti skewer
Nokons


Whats the weight of the items in Red???


----------



## raxel (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes I have a naver blog. Take a look here (though it's in Korean)
http://blog.naver.com/bfg_9000

Trigon fork weighs 481gr after cut, w/aluminium pivot
Kohosis prototype headset weighs 78gr (w/o cap)
KCNC 2x9 crankset weighs 662gr w/BB and hardware (170mm)
Smica stem w/ti bolt weighs 103gr 
Wheelset weighs 611/725gr 
And my frame weighs 2610gr. (It's a FOLDING frame so it's porky)

In Korea, I don't recommend you to buy parts from shop. Try other sites such as bikesell.co.kr where grey-imported items or second handed items are sold very cheap. On the other hand, wages are quite cheap in korea (especially if you are familiar with shop guys)

Trigon carbon forks used to be quite cheap in Korea (NEW ones was around 180,000won one years ago, used one are even cheaper) but after currency rise they became a bit scarce. I remember I got mine second-handed from bikesell at 180,000won.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Where can I source Aluminum bolts here?


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

http://www.torontocycles.com/Selling/Aluminum.html


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

*2008 Salsa Moto Rapido*

I like to say that I am weight-conscious but not really a weight weenie. I need functionality and reliability first, and light weight second. Last time I weighed the bike it was around 8.5kg. Some stuff has changed since then - some of it lighter, some of it heavier. Not sure if the overall weight has gone up or down.

Current build: 2008 Salsa Moto Rapido w/ Saso carbon rigid fork, SRAM X.0 twisters, SRAM X.0 rear D, SRAM X-9 front D, XTR 11-32 cassette, KMC X9-SL chain, Race Race Deus XC cranks w/ BBG bashguard, Chris King bottom bracket, Crank Bros Eggbeater SL pedals w/ Ti-62Q spindles, Thomson Elite X4 stem, Ritchey WCS Carbon Rizer bars, Chris King "Patriot" headset, Thomson Masterpiece set-back seat post, Selle Italia SLR XC saddle, Hope Pro 2/ZTR Olympic/DT Revolution wheelset w/ Hadley 9mm T-A front/10mm bolt-on rear, Formula R1 Carbon brakes w/ 2-piece rotors, Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4/Racing Ralph 2.25, ODI Rogue 90mm grips, ti/al bolt tuned...

Anyway, here she is:


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Soon to be further weight weenied!


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

*A few changes*



Motomatt said:


> 16.77 lbs, 7.610 gr
> with polar cadence and speed sensor and Incredibell XL


 I built a 650b Font Wheel,and put bb30 cranks on


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice ride. But you didn't list all the changes.  

Drive-side pedal spring change - In pic 4 it's gold and in pic seven it's blue.

Change from blue shifter cable to iLinks

Obvious lack of a chain  

I love the color scheme, blue accents are my favourite :thumbsup:


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

civil said:


> Nice ride. But you didn't list all the changes.
> 
> Drive-side pedal spring change - In pic 4 it's gold and in pic seven it's blue.
> 
> ...


 Thank you
Great eyes,I just built the wheel and thats what was on my mind
My 12.4lbs Torelli verde


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

That's beautiful.

Do you have a closeup of the internal headtube routing?

+1 for lining up the tire logos with the valve stems
-1 for picture taken in small ring 

And you are forgiven for not using Record


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

civil said:


> That's beautiful.
> 
> Do you have a closeup of the internal headtube routing?
> 
> ...


 Thank you 
Red was in my budget


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

That is one hell of a sexy bike you got there!


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> That is one hell of a sexy bike you got there!


 Thank you


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Last update was 25.92 lbs... Now down to 25.83 lbs with stem and bar change. Bar change was a wash. Stem change gave 40g.

Frame: 2008 Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe - size Small
Fork: Fox F120RL w/ G2 crown offset 
Shock: Fox RP2
Bottle cage: Bontrager Race Lite
Headset: Chris King
Stem: *Bontrager Race X Lite 80mm x 7deg* (was Thomson X4 70mm x 0deg)
Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite XC *Lo-Rise* (was Hi-Rise) 
Shifters: SRAM X9
Grips: Lizard Skin Peaty lock-on
Seatpost: stock Bontrager Race Lite
Seat: stock Bontrager Race
Seatclamp: stock Bontrager
Brakes: Avid Elixir CR 185/160mm
Crankset: Shimano Deore LX M582
Bottom Bracket: Shimano external
Chainrings: Deore LX M582 rings 44/32 and replaced 22T steel with M760 22T aluminum
Front Derailleur: Shimano LX
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 long cage
Chain: KMC X9 SL gold Ti-N coated
Cassette: SRAM PG990 11-34
Skewers: stock Bontrager
Wheelset: stock Bontrager Race Disc TLR
Tire - Front: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 Evo
Tire - Rear: Kenda Small Block 8 1.95 DTC
Tubes: Giant 0.6mm 26x1.9-2.25
Pedal: Crank Bros Ti Eggbeater with aftermarket 91.85mm Ti spindles

Weight: *25.83 lbs*


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Spark 23lbs


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

23lb 15oz Chumba VF2 with a Talas 32,That I built for someone, so yes I could build a lot lighter


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

adept1 said:


>


Beautiful build! :thumbsup:

Do the seat stays have flex to them? They seem to this down, a bit like the Cannondale Flash...

cheers


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

MI_canuck said:


> Beautiful build! :thumbsup:
> 
> Do the seat stays have flex to them? They seem to this down, a bit like the Cannondale Flash...
> 
> cheers


Yeah - the flattened carbon seat stays are designed to provide a little bit of vertical flex. But I think it's quite a slight amount.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I cut both the seatpost and steer tube down in the last couple days.... Latest weight is 25.74lbs :thumbsup:


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

Motomatt said:


>


Glad to see a true four-bar linkage, but I don't like how that bolt is loaded in single shear on the chainstay link...definitely not something you want to take off big drops.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi All, Definitely some really nice looking mountain bikes here. I see some ultra-light weight bikes here. All I can say is EXPENSIVE! I just want to congratulate everyone here to a job well done. :thumbsup:

Now I just finished my 2009 Merlin XLM bike. It is 19lbs when I built it but now it is 20lbs with all the computer, pump and lights. There should be lots of room for improvement!

Here are my components:

Frame: Merlin XLM 16.5" frame 2.8lbs
Fork: Fox F100 RL 07' (heavy)
Bottle cage: Chris King titanium 
Headset: Chris King
Stem: Syntace F99 90mm
Handlebar: FSA K-Force light
Shifters: XTR SL-M970
Grips: Auri
Seatpost: EC90
Seat: Selle Italia SLR
Seatclamp: stock Merlin XLM
Brakes: Hope Mini X2 Pro 140/160mm
Crankset: Shimano XTR SL-M970
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR 972 
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR Shadow RD-M972
Chain: KMC X9
Cassette: Shimano XTR 972 12-34
Skewers: Zipp titanium
Wheelset: Industry Nine Ultralite
Tire - Front: Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.1 Evo
Tire - Rear: Kenda Small Block 8 1.95 DTC
Pedal: Crank Bros Ti Eggbeater


















2009 Merlin XLM frame 16.5"


















Rear hub and brakes



























Rear shot

Weight 19.0lbs or 8650g

Thanks for looking!

--Levi


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

ginsu2k said:


> Glad to see a true four-bar linkage, but I don't like how that bolt is loaded in single shear on the chainstay link...definitely not something you want to take off big drops.


 Not built to be a big drop bike :thumbsup:


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

is that double-butted Ti? that's one of the nicest looking ti frames i've seen, i bet it's a dream to ride.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the complement. It is a double-butted Ti frame made in the USA! :thumbsup: 

It has a well balanced handling. Precise steering which is perfect for tight single-track. The ride is comfortable much like a small travel full sus bike.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

levir said:


> Hi All, Definitely some really nice looking mountain bikes here. I see some ultra-light weight bikes here. All I can say is EXPENSIVE!


It's not like your bike came from Wal Mart! :nono:

Love your build. You did a fantastic job. :thumbsup: Every part just flows together perfectly.

Nice photo too.


----------



## mk00 (Jul 30, 2008)

levir said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the cranks?
It is no SL-M970 cranks, it named FC-M970, but your left crank is different from FC-M970...


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

it looks like m960 the previous xtr generation on the non drive side, which is definitly odd, but I guess they use the same interface right?


----------



## mk00 (Jul 30, 2008)

Flystagg said:


> it looks like m960 the previous xtr generation on the non drive side, which is definitly odd, but I guess they use the same interface right?


no, m960 have another splines and 2 bolt on left crank.......


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. I have both. I think the 960 is a little lighter.

















BB
























Complete crankset 970







970BB


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It would be even lighter if you use the new XTR BB at 89gms.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

I agree. The new XTR BB are lighter. Would an aftermarket ceramic BB like Hope tech or Chris King better then XTR?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Minus the plastic sleeve on the BB ???? have you done that..


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

nikoli8 said:


> Minus the plastic sleeve on the BB ???? have you done that..


I am sure that would be another 10g saved!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

mk00 said:


> What is the cranks?
> It is no SL-M970 cranks, it named FC-M970, but your left crank is different from FC-M970...


best bike for ages posted here - didn't think i'd ever get bored with carbon but...

really nice photography too

looks like an XTR M960 crankset on the bike for the beach shots and XTR M970 in the park?

M960 crankset lighter than M970 without any mods would be nice - but it looks like there's 1/2 of the bottom bracket on the M970 crankset on the scales!


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the correction. Yes. I have the M960 in the beach then i switched to the M970 and Kenda SB8 picture in the park.


----------



## tiagosurfer (Sep 28, 2009)

My 2005 xtc, with some modifications :cornut:










At this time, 7.560g with 2 Rocket Ron setup!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Added some red bling to the bike, and saved 21 g in the process! :thumbsup:

Red hope seatpost clamp (25.7g)...





































The stock clamp (46.2g):


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

MI_canuck said:


> Added some red bling to the bike, and saved 21 g in the process! :thumbsup:
> 
> Red hope seatpost clamp (25.7g)...
> 
> ...


your getting there...

a Woodman Deathgrip SL Ti is more than 1/2 the weight of your Hope clamp + comes in red ano as well


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

damn you!!! 

(a quick search though shows they don't offer 36.4mm, at least I didn't find any....)

EDIT: I see that the SL is available in red and 36.6 which would work... But the SL Ti looks like is only in black for now...

http://www.woodmancomponents.com/catalog/categorie.php?cat=sec&lang=en&art=sec3

http://www.woodmancomponents.com/catalog/categorie.php?cat=sec&lang=en&art=sec4

Their listed US distributor does not list any 36.4 or 36.6, in red or otherwise...

http://www.bti-usa.com/public/category/SP/SPBB/WN


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*woodman deathgrip sl 36.6 in red*



MI_canuck said:


> damn you!!!
> 
> i've bought woodman deathgrip sl (just needs a Ti bolt) in 36.6mm from an ebay seller in germany, its the only place i could find them in 36.6
> 
> ...


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

This one is available in red and 36.4. I have it in black. It works great. It weighs 16g after replacing the stock bolt with a titanium taper head one (M5x16mm or 17.5mm).


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh yea? Ill add my two cents! lol










And Im sure all that dust added another gram or so. haha


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a 08 Trek EX 9.0. I need a red
40mm seatpost clamp. Anyone know
who makes one, and where to get it?

Best, John


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

https://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Kohosis-seatpost-clamp-40-0mm-for-Trek-Dahon_W0QQitemZ200389013276


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

http://www.beyondbikes.com/itemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=PG-2004&eq=&MatrixType=1&Av=
i ordered mine from beyondbikes along with there headset and seatpost, should be in next week so i can weigh it.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

With new seatpost clamp and trimmed the bars a smidge...

25.68lbs


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*custom build 09 S-Works Stumpjumper FSR*

argh! my trailbike's frame is kaput after only 6 months & 1100 miles, but under Specialized frame warranty i will soon(ish) have a 2010 Stumpy replacement frame + fork @ 100g lighter than the 09. its totally put the kabosh on any chances of tweaking the bike down to the target of 21lb - so this build's done/finito

the bike was a flat 23lb when built on crapitano (1lb incremental) shop scales, there's been a lots of custom workshop mods/upgrades since then & now weighs a shade under 10.15kg or 22.20lb

final bike spec:
09 S-Works Stumpjumper FSR Frame (M) (+Plastic Cable Guide bolts +3M Protective Film Plugs over Bottle Cage Mount Holes)
SL 3k Carbon Veneer Chainstay Protector with 3M Protective Film (Custom Made)
09 Specialized Future Shock S120 (+3M Protective Film)
XTR M970 Crankset (Custom) (+Extralite EB1+ EB1.2) 
XTR M970 B.B. (+Enduro Zero Ceramic Bearings)
Candy 4Ti Pedals (Blk)
KMC X10 SL Chain (TiN)
XTR M971 DMD FD
08 SRAM X.0 Med RD (+Nobu 3k Carbon Inner Plate +Alloy Pulley Bolts)
Zen 3k Carbon Pulleys + Hybrid Ceramic Bearings
SRAM X.0 Gripshift (Custom) (SL machined adjusters +Modified Schmolke Carbon Bolts)
Gore Ride-On FS Derailleur Cables XL (Custom) (Wht) (+Jagwire 3k Carbon End Caps +Power Cordz 1.2mm Inners)
Syntace Duraflite UD Carbon 580x25.4mm bars
SL 3k Carbon Veneer Bar End Plugs (Custom Made)
ESI Racers Edge Grips (Blk) (60mm & 14mm sections)
Pyramid MX1 Foam Grips (Blk) (20mm section)
Syntace F99 Stem 25.4x90mm (Flipped +TH Ti Bolts)
Extralite UltraStar
Cane Creek Headset Bearings/Races
MSC Tridente Extra Light 3k Carbon Spacers 20mm (Custom) (No Graphics)
CarbonTi 3k Carbon Headset Cap + Alloy Bolt. (Modified) (Custom) (No Graphics)
magura Marta SL (semi) Magnesium Brakeset F. Right + L. Rear (Custom) (+TH Ti +Schmolke Carbon Bolts +UD Carbon Res Covers)
magura QM-6 180mm F. Rotor Adaptor (Wht Ceramic) (Modified) (machined down to 17g +TH Ti Bolts)
magura QM-12 160mm R. Rotor Adaptor (Wht Ceramic) (Modified) (machined down to 14g +TH Ti Bolts)
Swiss Stop Disc 21 Organic Pads (for Steel rotors)
Kool Stop D150 Organic Pads (for Alloy rotors)
Goodridge Brake Hose (Wht) (Custom) (painted over Graphics)
Goodridge F #103 Silv Alloy Connector Kit
Goodridge R #103 + #105 Silv Alloy Connector Kits (To Clear Brain)
08 Selle Italia SLR Carbonio Flow (Blk) (+Custom Made Protective Saddle Cover)
Ritchey Superlogic UD Carbon 1-bolt 27.2x300mm (TH TiN Ti Bolt +8x8.5mm Carbon Rail Kit) (Custom) (Electrical Tape Over Graphics)
USE Plastic Seatpost Shim 27.2-30.9 (Modified) (machined down to 14g)
BTP UD Carbon Seatpost Clamp 36.9mm
thin Wht Zipties on Wht cables 
thin Blk Zipties on Blk cables

Wheelset #1
DT Swiss XR 1450 Race Edition Wheelset (Custom) (Custom Graphics +Enduro Zero Ceramic Bearings +36 step Star Ratchet)
XTR M970 11-34 Cassette (+Extralite EB3.3 Lockring)
DT Swiss RWS Titan MTB Skewers (Modified) (+Mavic Composite End Caps)
Alligator CL Adaptors (Modified) (Wht Ceramic) (machined down to F. 15g R.10g +09 DT Swiss Lockrings)
Marta SL 180mm Rotor F. (Custom) (Blk Ceramic) or magura Drilled 180mm Rotor F. (Custom) (Blk Ceramic)
Marta SL 160mm Rotor R. (Custom) (Blk Ceramic) or magura Drilled 160mm Rotor R. (Custom) (Blk Ceramic)
09 Conti Race King Protection 2.2 (Custom) (Blk Sidewalls) or Conti Mountain King Protection 2.2 (Custom) (Blk Sidewalls)
DT Swiss XR UST Rim Strips
DT Swiss UST Valves (+PC SL Collars) (Blk)
Hutchinson Protect Air (70g)
Stan's (20g)

Wheelset #2
DT Swiss XRC 330 3k Carbon Rims (28h)
DT Swiss 190s CL Hubs (+36 step Star Ratchet)
DT Swiss Aerolite Spokes (Blk)
DT Swiss Pro Loc Nips (Blk)
DT Swiss RWS Titan MTB Skewers (Modified) (+Mavic Composite End Caps)
XTR M970 11-32 Cassette (+Extralite EB3.3 Lockring)
Alligator CL Adaptors (Modified) (Wht Ceramic) (machined down to F. 14g R.10g +Chris King 12t Lockrings)
Scrub 180mm Rotor F. (Blk)
Scrub 160mm Rotor R. (Blk)
08 Conti Race King Supersonic 2.2
DT Swiss XR UST Rim Strips
DT Swiss UST Valves (+PC SL Collars) (Blk)
Hutchinson Protect Air (70g)
Stan's (20g)

Approx 10.15kg 22.3lb

Future Upgrades:
2010 S-Works Stumpjumper FSR Frame + S140TA Fork
S-Works carbon MTB Triple Crankset (+Q-Rings)
Alligator Mini Ilinks (Blk) (+Power Cordz 1.2mm Inners) 
Goodridge MTB Brake Hose (Blk)
magura Marta SL (genuine) Magnesium Calipers x2
Eggbeater 4ti

pics:
22.11.08 - 2392g frame + damper in lb on Incycles (Pasadina) scales (weight minus extras like seatpost clamp, XTR FD ect)
27.03.09 - 10433g freshly built bike on 1lb increment crapitano Cynergy (Santa Monica) shop scales
28.03.09 - montage pic the next day with XRC 330 wheelset + scrub rotors
25.06.09 - holiday pic along "dread & terror" n.umpqua river trail with DT XR 1450 + steel rotors
01.11.09 - 169g tuned SRAM XO RD
29.10.09 - 167g tuned SRAM XO gripshifters
31.10.09 - 226g magura Marta SL (semi) magnesium FB + Goodridge brake hose
31.10.09 - 276g magura Marta SL (semi) magnesium RB + Goodridge brake hose
30.10.09 - 18g modded magura QM-6 + 15g QM-12 + taperhead Ti bolts 
22.03.09 - 10g modded centrelock adapter for S-Works Stumpjumper FSR build
.
.....edit.....
almost forgot - there's a photoset on flickr for this build @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/culturesponge/sets/72157610185513988/


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

MI_canuck said:


> With new seatpost clamp and trimmed the bars a smidge...
> 
> 25.68lbs


Cool. How much is a "smidge" and how much weight did that smidge save you?


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Bla bla bla...

Kona Four Deluxe 2008,only frame and derailleurs remaining from original build










22.99lb/10,430kg

Know more here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=561661


----------



## johanfl (Mar 27, 2007)

Not very light at the moment, 9,5 kg but with some resonable trimming i will go under 9 kg.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

*20lbs 8oz rigor mootis.*

i could deifnatly shave some weight easily but its good for now.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

veloreality said:


> i could deifnatly shave some weight easily but its good for now.


You could start saving weight by cleaning off that tire of yours...


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

*2010Merida 96*

Here is my 2010 Merida Team 96 










FRAME Ninety-Six Carbon BB30 Large
FORK Manitou R7 MRD 100 
SHOCK DT Swiss XR Carbon
FRONT DERAILLEUR Dura Ace Braze On
REAR DERAILLEUR Sram X.0 w/Carbon inner cage
SHIFTER Sram X.O Twister
BRAKES Magura Matra SL 160/160mm rotors
CHAIN KMC 10SL 
CRANKS Cannondale Hollowgram SL BB30
CHAINRINGS FRM 40T, 26T
SPOKES DT Swiss Champion Black
FRONT WHEEL Alex XCR PRO 300, DT 240 Hub, DT Champion Spokes
REAR WHEEL Stans ZTR Olympic, Powertap Hub + Rotor, DT Champion Spokes 
CASSETTE Shimano XTR 11-34
TYRES Schwalbe Racing Ralphs 2.1 with stans
HANDLEBAR FSA K Force Lite
BAR ENDS Ritchey 
STEM FSA OS99 90mm
SADDLE SLR kit Carbon 
SEATPOST Merida
SEATPOST CLAMP Omni Racer
PEDALS Crank Brothers EggBeater Ti Tuned
GRIPS OZ Riders
BOTTLE CAGE Bontrager XXX
SKEWERS Bontrager X lite

WEIGHT 9.7kg with powertap hub with my other wheel around 9.4kg

Future Upgrades
KCNC bar ends
KCNC skewers
Ceramic Carbon jockey wheels
Seatpost
Stem
XX Drivetrain
Any Bolt that isnt already Ti or Alloy


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

powetap hub and hollowgram cranks!!!!!! love it!


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Upgraded the Suspension fork to Fox F100 RLC FIT. Perhaps, my bike lost another weight. :thumbsup:









Picture taken at Lake Minnewaska, NY 10_25_2009


----------



## tatankainlondon (Apr 4, 2004)

djphill said:


> Here is my 2010 Merida Team 96


oh boy, it is a beauty


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

tatankainlondon said:


> oh boy, it is a beauty


Agreed, I love that green......



levir said:


> Upgraded the Suspension fork to Fox F100 RLC FIT. Perhaps, my bike lost another weight. :thumbsup:
> 
> Picture taken at Lake Minnewaska, NY 10_25_2009


Nice Merlin, the naked-ness of Ti is gorgeous.....


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

That is a sweet build indeed!!! The green Manitou looks great with the rest of the bike :thumbsup:

Any issues with the 40-26 spacing on the front chainrings? Seems like a big jump for the derailleur... just wondering...



djphill said:


> Here is my 2010 Merida Team 96
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

djphill said:


> Here is my 2010 Merida Team 96
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply awesome.

I love it....the build, the color scheme, the weight, everything.

I'm sure you'll post more pictures after your future upgrades!


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

*Orbea Alma by Cata*

I have been working on this mtb since october 2008 and there goes my " soul "





































Frame :: Orbea Alma 2008 talla M .................................................. ...1280
Fork :: Rock Shox Sid Team 2009.............................................. ...1490
Brake (Front) :: Formula r1................................................ ........166
Brake (Rear) :: Formula r1................................................ .........175
Rotors F/R :: Ashima 160/140............................................... ..............153
Cables :: Nokon
Cassette :: Shimano XT 11-32T............................................... ...........263
Chain :: KMC X10SL Gold.............................................. ...................223
Crankset :: MiddleBurn RS8 DUO 40X29 + Eje Ti TA Axix Light Pro................731
Derailleur (Front) :: Sram red + btp + speen...........................................82
Derailleur (Rear) :: Sram X.9 medium cage .......................................... 230
Grips :: Ritchey .................................................. .............................15
Bottle cage :Easton carbono........................................... .....................28
Bar :: Kcnc SC Bone 600x25,4.......................................... ..............112
Headset :: FSA 
Headset Tape :: KCNC.............................................. ............................ 8
Pedals :: XPEDO TI TI................................................ .......................230
Saddle :: Pazzaz Carbon............................................ ..............................96
Seat post :: Carbon china............................................. ...............................185
Gripshift :: Sram X.0 ........................................ .......................201
Stem :: KCNC SC WING 90x25,4........................................... ..............92
Hub (Front) :: n-light
Hub (Rear) :: n-light
Aro (Front) :: Stan's Olympic
Aro (Rear) :: Stan's Olympic
Spokes :: AERO
Wheels total .................................................. ..................................1399
Tire :: (Front) :: Schwalbe Nnic 1,80.............................................. ..410
Tire :: (Rear) :: Schwalbe Rron 2,10.............................................. ...420
Tubes :: Stan's NoTubes system
Skewers :: KCNC.............................................. ..........................44
Total front wheel .......................................... ..........................1270
Total rear wheel .......................................... .............................1660
Wheight :: 8,450kg

 Juan


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Love it! Looks really great!
Only criticism is, that you need to polish that logo off the seatpost. That yellow and "Superstar" ruins everything.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks , but theres an history behind that logo if i remove that ugly letters how can you know that seat post cost me 24e?
That bargain still remains up and like new in my mtb


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Well - the Hope seatpost clamp is OUT.... stupid aluminum bolt took a complete $h!t and that was maybe after only a couple times of loosening/tightening... And my seatpost was slipping on every ride lately... Their now "common" clamp between QR and bolt-through is a very bad move... doesn't work... So bye-bye Hope POS....










Already have a Kohosis 36.4 on its way. Lighter, cheaper, and looks to be a REAL bolt. It just hope it works and doesn't let my seatpost slip...


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

8.2kg now with Sram XX triggers ( 216gr ) and Sram XX RD mid with Extralite Ultra Pulleys ( 167gr ) normal 181gr

weight is 110gr go up  onlye it shifts much beter now then Nobu shifter who work oke onlye trigger work much better for now i us 11-23T where i bike is this oke think later i wil get 11-27T and Sram XX 11-36T i w8 to pice wil drop


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

your bike is nice, but you really need a work on that english!


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Robin your C'dale looks awesome with the XX


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

XX! sweet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> your bike is nice, but you really need a work on that english!


heheh i know my english is ****

and ty


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

don't worry about english, weight weenieism is a universal language!

really trick bike Robin v Berkel + nice to see some wear on those extralite foam grips

no-one could ever say you have slack cables, the back brake hose looks like its cut to fit exactly - nothing looks to be missed.

suprised XX triggers weigh the same as 08 XTR, really thought they would be alot lighter... sadly a big jump back from 90g Nobu shifters (but better shifting)

can you please post the current build list


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

here is build info

: Cannondale Scalpel BBQ 2009 
: Lefty carbon SL1 110mm 1190 88+ 
: Dt-swiss SSD carbon + chims 155gr 
: custom made steer tupe 119gr
: AX-lightness 56cm 69gr 
: Extralite UL3 100mm 87gr
: Tune concorde 60gr
: Ax-Lightness Daedalus 27.2 / 350mm rider limt 90kg 137gr
: B-T-P carbon 5gr seatpostclamp
: Formula carbon R1
: Scrub Rotor 160mm 56gr
: Scrub Rotor 140mm 42gr 
: Tune skyline MTB bouten 13gr
: Sram XX triggers 216gr
: Shimano DA 7900 11-23 163gr 
: KMG X10 SL gold 229gr 
: THM Clavicula DP + BB30 adapters 520gr+-
: THM-Carbones ceramic hybrid 71gr 
: Extralite 44T 59gr
: Extralite 30T 28gr 
: Extralite Ultra Pulleys 10T 9gr 
: Sram XX mid 167gr 
: B-T-P Tune Campagnolo Record 10s 60gr Met B-T-P clamp
: Rocket Ron 2.1 388/394gr 
: Supersonic 2x100gr 
: Dt-swiss XRC 1250 + lefty hub with ceramic bearings and 5gr ti bolt and rim tape = 1235gr 
: Crank Brothers - Eggbeater 4ti 168gr
: Extralite ultragrips 10gr


----------



## The_Stig (Jul 24, 2008)

25.75lbs


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

ALready posted in teh SS Forum but for those who won't walk that path...

16.6lb 16" On-One Scandal :thumbsup: 

Maybe some reworking at the end of the year will see me down to 15.5lb


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice bike, nice shot!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

new clamp is here... finally! (shipping time took forever from Korea - stuck in US post most likely)...

17.5g (obviously not the 14.4g printed RIGHT ON the part)... but it's fine... I'll live  nothing a Ti bolt can't fix...

Kohosis clamp going on bike tonight. 

Hope clamp going in garbage. :madmax:






























MI_canuck said:


> Well - the Hope seatpost clamp is OUT.... stupid aluminum bolt took a complete $h!t and that was maybe after only a couple times of loosening/tightening... And my seatpost was slipping on every ride lately... Their now "common" clamp between QR and bolt-through is a very bad move... doesn't work... So bye-bye Hope POS....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

*UPDATED Merida Team 96 With XX*




























With Powertap









Without Powertap









FRAME Ninety-Six Carbon BB30 Large
FORK Manitou R7 MRD 100 
SHOCK DT Swiss XR Carbon
FRONT DERAILLEUR Dura Ace Braze On
REAR DERAILLEUR Sram XX
SHIFTER Sram XX
BRAKES Magura Matra SL 160/160mm rotors
CHAIN KMC 10SL 
CRANKS Cannondale Hollowgram SL BB30
CHAINRINGS FRM 40T, 26T
FRONT WHEEL Alex XCR PRO 300, DT 240 Hub, DT Champion Spokes
REAR WHEEL Alex XCR PRO 300, DT 240 Hub, DT Champion Spokes (Racing)
REAR WHEEL Stans ZTR Olympic, Powertap Hub + Rotor, DT Champion Spokes (Training/Racing) 
CASSETTE Sram XX 11-36
TYRES Schwalbe Racing Ralphs 2.1 with stans
HANDLEBAR FSA K Force Lite
BAR ENDS Ritchey 
STEM FSA OS99 90mm
SADDLE SLR kit Carbon 
SEATPOST 3T
SEATPOST CLAMP Omni Racer
PEDALS Crank Brothers EggBeater Ti Tuned
GRIPS OZ Riders
BOTTLE CAGE Bontrager XXX
SKEWERS Bontrager X lite

Future Upgrades
KCNC bar ends
KCNC skewers
Ceramic Carbon jockey wheels
Stem
Scrub Rotors
Any Bolt that isnt already Ti or Alloy

Nearly down to 9kg


----------



## indyfab ti (Sep 29, 2007)

*Here my 16.5" IF ti*

My vbrake set up 7.1kgs

- Brakes and shifter cables Nokon
- Extralite brakes set
- THM crank and Specialites TA 44-32 teeth 
- Rictchey stem 90mm with Ti screw
- SID WC
- AX-lightness Sprint Saddle 
- KCNC Cassettes 12-25T
- DA R.Derailleurs (tuned)
- Tune Mig & Mag 32H hub 
- Stan's notube 355 rim with Sapim Laser spokes
- Schmolke handle bar and seatpost 
- Front Derailleurs DA (tuned) with BTP carbon clamp
- Seatclamp dkg
- Pedal Crankbro 3 ti
- DA chain

Disc brakes setup 8.1kgs
- Tune Prince and Princess 32H hub 
- Mavic 717 Rim with Sapim Ray
- XT Disc brake 2008

The rest of parts remain the same


----------



## In Hiding (Sep 27, 2009)

*tt*

This is not my bike!

I just wanted to post it, because it's sick light. 7.86 kg in this pic, but it weights even less currently. More here: https://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/akikorp/spark08.html and https://kotisivu.dnainternet.net/akikorp/photos_lenkit/spark_ultimate.pdf


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

*Decathlon RockRider 8XC 2009*




























19,99 lbs


----------



## Buoyen (Aug 14, 2006)

My bike (picture taken before I got the R1s..)


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

now with Sram XX 11-32T and Roro 2.1

*FRAME* :Cannondale Scalpel BBQ 2009 
*FORK* : Lefty carbon SL1 110mm 1190 88+ 
*SHOCK *: Dt-swiss SSD carbon + chims 155gr 
*STEERTUPE*: custom made steer tupe 119gr
*HANDLEBAR* : AX-lightness 56cm 69gr 
*STEM*: Extralite UL3 100mm 87gr
*SADDLE* : Tune concorde 60gr
*SEATPOST*: Ax-Lightness Daedalus 27.2 / 350mm rider limt 90kg 137gr
*SEATPOSTCLAMP*: B-T-P carbon 5gr seatpostclamp
*BREAKS*: Formula carbon R1 + custom made carbonklems
*DISC FRONT*: Scrub Rotor 160mm 56gr
*DISC REAR*: Scrub Rotor 140mm 42gr 
*BOLT*: Tune skyline MTB bouten 13gr
*SHIFTER* : Sram XX triggers 216gr
*REAR DERAILLEUR* : Sram XX mid rear der167gr
*FRONT DERAILLEUR*: B-T-P Tune Campagnolo Record 10s 60gr Met B-T-P clamp
*CASSETTE* : Sram XX 11-32T 184gr
*CHAIN* : KMG X10 SL gold 240gr 
*CRANK*: THM Clavicula DP + BB30 adapters 520gr+-
*BB*: THM-Carbones ceramic hybrid 71gr 
*CHAINRINGS* : Extralite 44T 59gr
*CHAINRINGS* : Extralite 30T 28gr 
*PULLYS*: Extralite Ultra Pulleys 10T 9gr 
*TYRES*:Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1 388/394gr 
*INNER TUPES*: Supersonic 2x100gr 
*PEDALS* : Crank Brothers - Eggbeater 4ti 168gr
*GRIPS* : Extralite ultragrips 10gr
*WEELSET*: Dt-swiss XRC 1250 + lefty hub with ceramic bearings and 5gr ti bolt and rim tape = 1235gr


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Impressive as always, now get to tuning those eggbeaters


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

Waiting anxiously for my KCNC XC1 to come in so pics will be up once that gets here but here's my build so far:

2007 Trek Fuel EX 7 19.5"
Formula Oro K24 Brakes with KCNC/Ashima AiRotors (160/160)
Stock Cables
Recon 11-32 Aluminum Cassette (Works well for my kind of riding during the winter)
Cheap Shimano chain
Deore Crankset (KCNC XC1 Double on the way 170mm)
M970 Front Derailleur 
Some sort of M760 rear derailleur (Haven't seen another one like it except the current gen LX)
Magura Durin Marathon (120mm)
Fox Float RPL
Ritchey WCS Ergo grips 
Bontrager Select (Stock)
Chris King Headset 
M970 Pedals (Prefer them to Eggbeaters)
BWW stock skewers (116 grams)
Selle Italia SLK Saddle (eBay carbon one on the way as well)
Bontrager Select seatpost (stock)
Bontrager Race Lite (Last gen but it was free so I'll take it )
Schwalbe Furious Freds front and rear 
Maxxis Ultralight tubes
BWW Custom wheelset with 315g scandium rims, Sapim CX-Ray spokes, and BWW house hubs) 1398g
Deore Shifters (stock)

24.78 lbs as is, but I expect to drop a significant amount more as my parts start coming in

Edit: KCNC crank finally arrived and installed. New weight is 23.76 lbs. 

(Edit: Pictures)


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Figured it was time for an update. I made a bunch of changes in the last few months. The latest batch lead to the bike hitting 18.01lbs (8.17kg) on the Ultimate scale at the LBS. I was getting 18 lbs 1 oz on my hanging digital fish scale.

2008(?) ASR-Carbon Medium frame w/DT/Swiss XR Carbon shock2160g (4 1/4 lbs? More like 4 3/4 lbs)
Shimano crank bearings/bearing holders/plastic spacers/plastic center cover (included in frame above)
2009 Lefty Speed Carbon SL OPI Solo Air shock with minor tuning (Ti clamp bolts and trimmed frame bumper) 1167g
Custom made CF/Al 1 1/8 to Lefty steerer adapter 125g Mattias custom 82g steerer adapter
Formula R1 brakes with Formula carbon levers and heavy Kool Stop steel backed organic pads Changed to Formula OEM aluminum backed organic pads
Scrub Components 160mm front rotor (56g)
Scrub Components 140mm rear rotor (58g)
Syntace F99 Ti bolt 120mm stem
Schmolke SL 560mm flat bar (97g)
Heiner K custom carbon bar ends(37g)
ESI race silicone grips
Sram twist X0 shifters w/al. clamp bolts
Alligator I link shifter housings
PowerCordz shifter cables
Crank Brothers Cobalt SL headset (65g) KCNC Morion headset (38g)
Tune Gum Gum headset starnut with carbon cap and al bolt Now removed, included in Mattias carbon steerer (8 gram reduction)
5mm plastic steerer spacer No longer needed with Mattias steerer
Race Face Next Carbon cranks Now Next Carbon SL with Ti spindle, big deal, 11g weight reduction
Mattias custom 42/28 front Ti chainrings (soon to be 40/27) Now 40/26 Mattias rings
Aluminum chainring bolts/spacers, etc...
EggBeaters 2Ti with Ti short axles (173g) Ward Industries extra short Ti spindles with Ti springs from my friend Eliflap
Campagnolo Record Ti Compact braze on FD
Parlee 34.9 carbon FD adapter/clamp
KMC X10SL Gold chain 106 links (228g) Yaban Ti 210SL chain 104 links (204g)
'08 Sram X0 medium cage RD with carbon pulleys and carbon inner cage plate (173g)
Nino Ti 11-34 SL cassette (178g)
Tune SpeedNeedle Alcantra seat (85g)
Tuned (mildly) Yeti ASR-C seat clamp assembly (195g - ouch! I`m gonna fix this one)
No Tubes ZTR Race 7000 Lefty front wheel including Lefty aluminum OEM Cannondale axle bolt and extraction cap (570g)
DT190 rear hub/DT tuned centerlock to IS disc adapter/DT Revolution 2.0-1.7-2.0 spokes/al nipples/ZTR Olympic rear rim 32hole (722g) NoTubes MMX Podium Race rear wheel
Continental Race King SuperSonic 2.2 tires 440g and 442g
Yellow tape and Olympic valve stems in both front and rear wheels
Tune Skyline rear MTB bolt on skewer (13g)

Oh, and I didn't have much luck with the chain. I did my 2nd ride with it today, and 10 minutes into the ride, it broke for the 1st time. 5 minutes later it broke again, and again. The 4th time it broke it ended my ride. I don't know why it kept breaking. I'm going to bring this up with the shop I bought it from. I never had any trouble breaking the X10SL chains, and these are supposed to be as durable as those.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

BlownCivic said:


> Figured it was time for an update. I made a bunch of changes in the last few months. The latest batch lead to the bike hitting 18.01lbs (8.17kg) on the Ultimate scale at the LBS. I was getting 18 lbs 1 oz on my hanging digital fish scale.
> 
> 2008(?) ASR-Carbon Medium frame w/DT/Swiss XR Carbon shock2160g (4 1/4 lbs? More like 4 3/4 lbs)
> Shimano crank bearings/bearing holders/plastic spacers/plastic center cover (included in frame above)
> ...


Awesome build! You have to find 10 more grams to get it to 17.98 lbs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

BunnV said:


> Awesome build! You have to find 10 more grams to get it to 17.98 lbs! :thumbsup:


shortening some brake hose/cable housing and drilling a couple holes should do the trick


----------



## serbianmetal (Jul 27, 2009)

My 18lb ARC

Thinking of getting a Ti frame for the summer, maybe Merlin XLM, Lynskey M230, Litespeed Ocoee (if I can find one)... I heard Ibis still have a few Ti Mojos...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Builds specs on this.... whats the brakes...(main unit) I see fiber light...


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

those are xtr's with fibre light carbon reservoir covers, correct me if im wrong....


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Frame: sette ace med.................................................5.5lbs
Fork: magura menja 130mm
Shock: RS monarch 3.3
Bottle cage: sette carbon
Headset: woodman
Stem: easton ea70 110mm
Handlebar: sette vector 7075 flatbars white 
Shifters: SRAM X9
Grips: sette blue foam..........................................................22g
Seatpost: sette primo road....................................................174g
Seat: Selle Italia SLR Blue....................................................141g
Seatclamp: woodman
Brakes: hayes stroker gram
Rotors: alligator wind cutter's 180/160
Crankset: Middleburn rs7 duo.................................................541g
Bottom Bracket: crankbrother cobalt ti
Chainrings: 29/42t
Front Derailleur: sram XX
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X9 med cage
Chain: sram pc991 hollowpin
Cassette: SRAM PG990 11-34
Skewers: crankbrothers split
Wheelset: hope pro2's, dt rev's, and sun ringle equalizer 21's.........1,576g
Tire - Front: hutchinson python tubless ready 2.0.........................581g
Tire - Rear: hutchinson piranha tubless ready 2.0.........................522g
Pedal: crankbrothers eggbeater c.................................................297g
total weight: 24lbs 12oz

i took the pictures with my cellphone so their bad...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Faceless what did the Woodman Clamp weigh.. what size???


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

BlownCivic said:


> Figured it was time for an update. I made a bunch of changes in the last few months. The latest batch lead to the bike hitting 18.01lbs (8.17kg) on the Ultimate scale at the LBS. I was getting 18 lbs 1 oz on my hanging digital fish scale.
> 
> I had one of these before turning to the 29er, awesome machines. Please get us better pictures of it. Take out the ESI and get some Extralites or similar. Also choose a lighter front lefty hub and please, please get rid of those bar ends it just ruin the look!:thumbsup:


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

serbianmetal said:


> My 18lb ARC
> 
> Thinking of getting a Ti frame for the summer, maybe Merlin XLM, Lynskey M230, Litespeed Ocoee (if I can find one)... I heard Ibis still have a few Ti Mojos...


 Last year my second race machine was one of these. Very good looking one. Why go to Ti? This one is very unique and the weight savings would bee none or very small? The ride?:thumbsup:


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

nikoli8 said:


> Faceless what did the Woodman Clamp weigh.. what size???


if i remember correctly it was 12g but my scale is only accurate to the gram. i had to change the bolt out for a spare though so i'm not sure what it weighs now.
the powder coating on my last post wore down making its diameter to small for the clamp to grip so the bolt stripped... 
and its a 34.9 clamp.


----------



## serbianmetal (Jul 27, 2009)

onixbonilla said:


> Last year my second race machine was one of these. Very good looking one. Why go to Ti? This one is very unique and the weight savings would bee none or very small? The ride?:thumbsup:


Always wanted a good ti hardtail. Love the subtle 'boing' of a good ti frame. I won't get rid of the ARC, just build up another bike for the harder ground in the summer. This frame, although superb handling, is very stiff... even with the looped stays.

Think I'm going to do a dream bike build. Custom Lynskey with Lefty Speed SL for starters...


----------



## onixbonilla (Sep 30, 2007)

serbianmetal said:


> Always wanted a good ti hardtail. Love the subtle 'boing' of a good ti frame. I won't get rid of the ARC, just build up another bike for the harder ground in the summer. This frame, although superb handling, is very stiff... even with the looped stays.
> 
> Think I'm going to do a dream bike build. Custom Lynskey with Lefty Speed SL for starters...


Great taste and great choice for your dream bike! Remember to post pictures of it!:thumbsup:


----------



## tarzan (Apr 11, 2005)

This was my race bike for last season. It survived the toughest Belgian marathons, the Swiss Bike masters in Switserland and the Transschwarzwald. :thumbsup: 
For next season I will be upgrading to a 2x9 setup, road front derailleur, the new Sid WorldCup forks, a new frame and hopefully a new wheelset (thinking about xtr hubs, olympic rims)


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice bike and the upgrades planned sound good. 

If money is not an issue then consider a Cannondale SI SL crankset, they are as close to perfection as you can get. If they're a bit out of your price range then consider going the Middleburn RS8/ KCNC BB route. Nino's Lightning cranks seem to be fairly popular as well, I don't really like them but thats down to personal taste.

Wheelwise - XTR hubs are good if you're after a no nonsense setup, how ever they're not very light. Again if funds aren't a problem then just buy a new No Tubes Podium MMX wheelset and have doen with it. If you're on a budget then go for ZTR Alpine rims, (replacement for the Olympic), A2Z/ AM Classic hubs and DT Rev/ Wheelsmith XL 14 spokes with Alu nipples. 

Just my thoughts, use em, don't use em.


----------



## kolarzyk (Sep 29, 2008)

This is my race bike for 2010 sezon. I hope you like it. Weight - 9.5kg


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't imagine having a saddle a foot higher than the bars..


----------



## BokorSolo (Dec 20, 2009)

Alright, I would like to add my bike into the fray. I am not exactly a weight weenie, but after building this bike I could not resist how awesome a light bike rides. I have been missing out, this franken bike has come to be my number one ride.











The current weight on this bike is 19.3 lbs. Those levers weigh 70g and I picked those up through craigslist for $35 brand new. It's driving me crazy, because I know I can easily save more weight through the wheels and the fork. Plans are to remove the bashguard, and get a half link so I can remove the tensioner, and maybe throw on my avid SL V's to knock off about another 270g. I even removed the bottle cages to knock off 95g.


----------



## FiCaçador (Jan 25, 2010)

For my first post, I'm gona post my bike, and it's evo-line;

from the past...













































...to the present:



































































































Frame.......................BeOne Black 17".............................1026g
Headset....................KCNC Radiant R2.............................64g
Fork..........................Manitou R7 MRD Absolute 100mm....1325g (18cm tube)
Stem.........................KCNC SC Wing................................106g
Handlebar..................KCNC SC Bone................................113g
Bar-ends...................KCNC BE1........................................53g
Grips.........................Bontrager Race X Lite........................17g (cut)
Clamp.......................KCNC SC9 34.9mm...........................12g
Seatpost...................KCNC Ti Pro Lite 31.6/350mm.............148g
Sadle........................BBB Anatomicdesign..........................236g
Shifters.....................Sram Attack.......................................169g
Front derailleur..........Shimano Deore XT...............................160g
Rear derailleur...........Shimano XTR Shadow.........................181g
Cassete....................Shimano XT 11-32...............................261g
Chain........................Shimano XTR/Dura Ace.......................280g
Crankset...................Shimano XTR......................................788g
Pedals......................Crank Brothers Egg Beater SL..............262g
Brakes......................Hayes Sole....................................?too much!?
Wheels........American Classic/Notubes ZTR Olympic/CN424..1375g
Skewers....................CNC...................................................65g
Tires............Maxxis Larsen TT 2.0/Maxxis Crossmark 2.1..?too much!?

For now its sub 9 kg (20 lbs), and still there are upgrades to do...

Greetings from Portugal:thumbsup:


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

boas, ta fixe a maquina.
que raios são esses? CN424?


----------



## FiCaçador (Jan 25, 2010)

Obrigado sergio!
CN 424 aero are similar to cx-ray, dt aerolite... but cheaper.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

my first suggested upgrade is remove the mud.  
how do the wheels perform in lateral stiffness?


----------



## FiCaçador (Jan 25, 2010)

Mud removal done!
About the wheels lateral stiffness, just can say it never felt any flexy, I'm light tho. This wheels must be stiff anyway, AC hubs have large centered flanges and Olympic rims are also quite stiff.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

FiCaçador said:


> For my first post, I'm gona post my bike, and it's evo-line;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup: How do you like the R7?


----------



## FiCaçador (Jan 25, 2010)

R7 is fine and the Absolute sistem works great, but my R7, unlike all other R7, is somehow too much stiff, sensivity is currently poor. A problem of my unit, will try to fix it next service.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

FiCaçador said:


> Mud removal done!
> About the wheels lateral stiffness, just can say it never felt any flexy, I'm light tho. This wheels must be stiff anyway, AC hubs have large centered flanges and Olympic rims are also quite stiff.


that's nice I might build similar wheels with American Classic hubs CX-ray and ZTR alpine.


----------



## jacob-evers (Mar 10, 2009)

This is my ww-bike.

With a Pace RC31. Weight is: 7,68 kg = 16,90 lbs


















With a tuned RS Sid: Weight 8,14 kg = 17,91 lbs


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I like that. Can you give us the specs?


----------



## jacob-evers (Mar 10, 2009)

limba said:


> I like that. Can you give us the specs?


Frame: Isaac Impact(17,5 inch) - *1291 gram*
Balhoofd: FSA Orbit Carbon - *76 gram*
Spacers: Carbon - *4 gram*
Topcap: Tune + stalen bout * 8 gram*
Voorvork: Pace RC31 440mm *707 gram*
Shifters: SRAM X.0 Twisters - *174 gram*
Voorderraileur: SRAM X-gen - *165 gram*
Achterderraileur: SRAM X.0 Custom- *180 gram*
Remmen: Avid Elixir CR Carbon *279+291 gram*
Remschijven: Avid G3 160-140 *83+103 gram*
Remschijfboutjes: Avid staal *25 gram*
Voorwiel: Tune King+DT Revolutions+ZTR Olympic+Notubes Vloeistof *740+60 gram*
Achterwiel: Tune Kong+DT Revolutions+ZTR Olympic+Notubes Vloeistof *640+60 gram*
Snelspanners: BBB Wheelfixed * - 79 gram*
Zadelpen: Easton EC90 Custom - *145 gram*
Zadelklem: Isaac(Titanium bout)*28 gram*
Zadel: Selle Italia SLR Custom *112 gram*
Stuurpen: Syntace F99(Titanium boutjes) - *98 gram*
Stuur: KCNC SC Bone (55cm) - *111 gram*
Handvaten: Titec Pork - *13 gram*
Pedalen: Look Quarts Carbon - *250 gram*
Crankstell: SRAM/Truvative XX 42-28 *655 gram*
Bottom bracket: First Components GXP *105 gram*
Cassette: Shimano Dura Ace 12-27 - *180 gram*
Ketting: KMC X-9 SL Gold - *233 gram*
Voorband: Schwalbe Rocket Ron - *383 gram*
Achterband: Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.0 - *300 gram*


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## stu8975 (Jan 17, 2009)

2009 Giant Anthem X custom - 23lb 8oz (currently)


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

Excelent bike ficaçador

Saudações de Portugal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

My new Rotwild R.R2 HT




























the weight:


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

are you running those rocket ron's tubeless or with tubes?


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

tubless


----------



## DeiviX (Oct 2, 2009)

*CUADRO:* Scott Scale 30 decapado, cableado oculto.
*HORQUILLA:* Magura Durin MD80R
*BIELAS:* Lightning sl 175
*PLATOS:* Frm 40-26
*PULSADORES CAMBIO*: Sram X-O Twister
*FUNDAS CABLE CAMBIO:* Alligator I-Link
*CABLE CAMBIO: *powercoldz 1.2mm.
*DESVIADOR:* Campagnolo Record Carbon modificado,abrazadera 38,0 BTP.
*CAMBIO TRASERO:* Sram X-O
*CADENA: Kmc sl 10v
CASSETTE: *11-32 Ti NINO
*TORNILLOS PORTABIDONES: *Aluminio
*FRENOS: *Formula R1 manetas de carbono sin barniz
*DISCOS: *Alligator Cirrus 160mm. - MSC Ultralight 140mm.
*MANILLAR:* Mortop 25,4 sin barniz.
*POTENCIA: *Syntace F99
*DIRECCIÓN:* Extralite
*ESPACIADOR DE DIRECCION:* Carbon
*TAPA DE DIRECCIÓN/ARAÑA: *Extralite UltraStar
*PEDALES: *Crankbrothers Eggbeater 4 Ti
*SILLÍN: *Frm Blackhole
*TIJA DE SILLÍN: *SASO 34,9 Modificada
*ABRAZADERA DE TIJA: *BTP
*CIERRES:* KCNC
*CUBIERTA DELANTERA: *Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1 con latex
*CUBIERTA TRASERA: *Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1 con latex
*RUEDA DELANTERA: *Notubes ZTR Race buje A2Z
*RUEDA TRASERA: *Notubes ZTR Race buje A2Z
Tornilleria de Titanio en discos y pinzas de freno

*PESO:* 7.330g.


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

WOW, very impressive!, i love the stealth look


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Is that internal cable routing a factory configuration or a modification? Are all of those holes all the diameter of cable housing or on the shift cables are they sized for the inner cable liner?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> Is that internal cable routing a factory configuration or a modification? Are all of those holes all the diameter of cable housing or on the shift cables are they sized for the inner cable liner?


You can clearly see it's a modification.

7330g and still weight to save. very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

mother of God that Scott is off the charts 

Nice looking Bike !


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice bike! I'd lose the Scott/Scale stickers too. All black everything.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

brilliant build DeiviX


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Pepinazo DeiviX!!

A ver si te acercas algun dia por Castellon y me enseñas esa preciosidad...


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

sergio_pt said:


> 7330g and still weight to save. very nice. :thumbsup:


Still weight to add too; needs bar end caps to make it race legal.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

You could cut a few mm's off the rear quick release


----------



## GiantMartin (Sep 12, 2007)

*Latest Pics of 2007 Giant Anthem*

Just got a new drive train, full XTR. The only other thing I plan on doing is getting a new wheelset n tyres because these are absolute pigs, but that will come probably after this season. Not the lightest setup by far, about 25lbs with pedals, large frame, but it's reliable.
Thoughts?


----------



## GiantMartin (Sep 12, 2007)

*Some more*

couple more


----------



## GiantMartin (Sep 12, 2007)

*couple more*

mmmmmm shiny


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

GiantMartin said:


> Thoughts?


(please don't take offence GiantMartin) my thoughts are that there really should be an enforced weight limit for FS bikes on this thread

...a very solid build though, congrats


----------



## rondigs (Nov 23, 2008)

I've always wondered what that weight should be?


----------



## stu8975 (Jan 17, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> (please don't take offence GiantMartin) my thoughts are that there really should be an enforced weight limit for FS bikes on this thread
> 
> ...a very solid build though, congrats


And proof of weight should be shown as well...I thought my old Anthem was high 24lbs...turns out it was low 26lbs...:yikes:


----------



## Drider85 (Jan 12, 2009)

New pedals and tires would cut a lot of weight.


----------



## FiCaçador (Jan 25, 2010)

*BeOne Black - new upgrades - 8.2 kg (+/-18 lbs)*


















































































Weird weight measure - please don't try this at home!


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

rondigs said:


> I've always wondered what that weight should be?


hardtail - less than 9kg
XC FS - less than 10kg
AM FS - less than 11kg

anything above these weights aren't really weight weenie bikes... just normal run of the mill builds. nothing to be ashamed of, just not weight weenie.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Amazing Bike... 
The sanding down is impressive.. along with the cable routing..
There looks to be tape or something under neath the stem to protect the bar.. what do you have there?

Where will you plan to drop more weight????
Carbon Clamps for R1 (I know its very minimal.. but you have carbon all over...

Yours is a quality build.. great job...


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

GiantMartin said:


> couple more


In your first picture, I can see that you are missing a rotor bolt. Hopefully this is not on purpose...


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't see it. In every rotor hole that can be seen in his photos, there's a bolt.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

FiCaçador said:


> Weird weight measure - please don't try this at home!


brilliant technique there + fantastic bike


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

BlownCivic said:


> I don't see it. In every rotor hole that can be seen in his photos, there's a bolt.


Yea, your right...eyes playing tricks on me.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Its all good.. blame it on the nice cold beer you might be having lol


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

FiCaçador said:


> Weird weight measure - please don't try this at home!


 Is that even accurate? its a good weight anyway.
hmm I would drop all that KCNC stuff and slap some carbon fibre instead.


----------



## FiCaçador (Jan 25, 2010)

BlownCivic said:


> I don't see it. In every rotor hole that can be seen in his photos, there's a bolt.


Heavy steel ones by the way


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Since you are a ww, time to get a digital hanging scale!


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Here is my first true WW bike. Plan on using this for XC racing in local races (which are all pretty smooth). I gave myself a 2K budget and a goal of sub 19 pounds. I almost met the budget (about $2250), but I beat the weight by quite a bit. I've also got Ti spindles on the way for the pedals which will drop another 50-60g, but add another 50 to the cost.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

oldskoolbiker said:


> Here is my first true WW bike.


Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## tileman (Nov 1, 2006)

*Giant XTC Carbon*

Frame: XTC Carbon (1335)
Fork: Saso (910)	
Headset: FSA	(100) 
Stem: FSA (155)	
Bars: Easton EA50 (287)	
Grips: ODI (60)	
Saddle: Specialized (289)	
Seatpost: Specialized (260)	
Seatclamp: Standard (26)	
F/D: Shimano SLX (158)	
R/D: Shimano XT (225)	
Shifters: Shimano XT Pair (260)	
B/Levers: KCNC (49)	
Crankset: Shimano Hone + Ring 120 (898) 
Cass: Shimano SLX 11-28 (245)	
Chain: Shimano HG73 (304)	
V/brakes: KCNC (199)	
Skewers: Shimano (123)	
Rims/Tape: Dt Swiss X450 + Tape (936)	
Spokes: Dt Rev & Alloy Nipp (300)	
F/Hub: Shimano LX (151)
R/Hub: Shimano LX (366)	
Tubes: Maxxis Flyweight Pair (150)	
Tyres: Maxxis Maxlite 310 Pair (620)	
Cables: Shimano (123)	
Pedals : Shimano 540 (350)

Weight: Lbs 19.53	Grams 8879

Lots of weight to be saved, but thats time, money and a country where the import duties aren't 50%:thumbsup:



















The workshop on a nice day in Bs As Argentina.


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

last update:

Rotwild R.R2 HT 2010














































very soon sub 8kg


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

mariosimas said:


> last update:
> 
> Rotwild R.R2 HT 2010
> 
> ...


No damper?
Did you remove the motion control?


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

not all that light compared to others, but my lightest bikes in years.
s-works 21 lbs 14 oz
epic 24 lbs 15 oz
planning on doing a rotor stem and 3T bars for the s-works, maybe some stans race rims.


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

F/S epic - Well not as light as I once had it. I got rid of Scrubs, Carbon Nokos, 4Ti's, super light grips and 70g seat, and chain rings; and Ti cassette. my light build was 18.89).

Now the 2 configurations you can see on the scale shots.. 19.66 with the maxlights and 20.89 with the race kings -- BTW swapped out the Rovals for another set of carbon wheels - here is a shot the in the 20.8lbs build (sans garmin and lighting stuff)

and scale and build images here http://destinationproductions.com/Bike/2010 S-Works_Epic/

you can see the build images here


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend posing like that for every photo.


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

Sunn Xchox said:


> No damper?
> Did you remove the motion control?


Yes.

Any problem with that ?


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

seems kind of dumb to just run an airspring. Did you remove the rebound control as well? So you're running an empty leg? Just run one of the old SIDs with the Pure Delite, same thing, just an extra floating piston on top of the oil.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

weightweeniness is a a kind of dumbness and you are here too


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Sunn Xchox said:


> Just run one of the old SIDs with the Pure Delite, same thing, just an extra floating piston on top of the oil.


Old SID is a wet noodle.

I would guess removing motion control is still better then running a rigid. And lots of folks ride rigid.


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

Sunn Xchox said:


> seems kind of dumb to just run an airspring. Did you remove the rebound control as well? So you're running an empty leg? Just run one of the old SIDs with the Pure Delite, same thing, just an extra floating piston on top of the oil.


no i didn´t remove the rebound control.

I had the same feeling with or without the MC. Explain to me what the MC does.

I use it completely open.


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

*Intense Spider FRO 8.6kg*

Here's my Spider FRO, ready for the race season. With Raven 2.0-tires it weighs exactly 8.6kg, or 18.96 pounds, and that's with the mud flap on the fork. Picture shows it with studded tires at 9.26kg.

The spec:

Intense Spider FRO Large with RP23 (custom IFP pressure) 2495g
SID Team fork with modified Pace remote and iLink cable housing.
Woodman seatpost with Extralite cradle (the crap Woodman cracked open)
Selle Italia SLR Carbon 99g
Extralite stem, handlebar, grips, headset, seatpost clamp
954g wheelset. Maybe 950g without stickers?
Eclipse 54g innertubes
SRAM XX triggers and RD, XTR 951 FD. Mini i-Link. Saved 44g over XO and iLink.
Extralite pulleys, RD now weighs 167g.
10s 11-34 177g titanium cassette
KMC X10SL chain
Extralite Aliens2 rear QR, front QR is Ritchey 9mm alu Sqraxle with Extralite Aliens2 lever, for extra stiffness.
Lightning SL-crank with Extralite Gara 28/42 chainrings and Extralite BB (saves 18 over stock Lightning)
X-tra-R rear post mount adapter.
Scrub rotors 160/140
Formula R1 brakes with alu hose bolts at the caliper (standard is steel)
Alu bolts for mounting calipers/adapters

I hope to replace the for with the new DT XRC 100 Race if it's any good when it comes out in May. Should save around 300g.

Ole.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

sweet ride


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

OMFG!!! :eekster: 
Any words are useless


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

hey Ole how is the braking performance with the formula R1 + scrubs 160/140?


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> hey Ole how is the braking performance with the formula R1 + scrubs 160/140?


Good enough for racing, but not good enough to have fun on aggressive trail rides.

Ole.


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

ole, what does your lightning crankset weigh with the BB and without rings? and how do you like the mini i-links compared to normal ones?
thanks


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

Lightning SL with hybrid ceramic bearings and 68mm axle weighed 467g. With Extralite bearing cups I got 449g.

Mini iLink seem fine, a bit more difficult to install because the damned links are so tiny and hard to get a grip on when you want to break them apart or put them back together.


Ole.


----------



## twestis (Dec 18, 2007)

Impressive Ole, thoses wheels look really nice!


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i swapped out the grips for some ritchey wcs, 2.1 sb8s are now 1.95 sb8s, bottle cages are gone, bell is gone and i flipped my stem. definatly sub 20 now. the only carbon is the headset spacers. and the tubes are 26x2.125 and im sure i cant run a 1.5-1.75 tube as i do the same in my bmx with 2.1 tires no issue. cant wait to race it this weekend! 
































missed a spot when i cleaned it!








anyone else rock thier water bottle in your jersey pocket? being full rigid i lose my bottles often and while racing with people right behind you it can be a pain. ive ridden about 4 times recently with a bottle in my center jersey pocket and im liking it so far. i tried it in my side pocket but it would spin my jersey around so the bottle was by my stomache so that didnt work


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Awesome looking Moots. Why don't you use a Camelback?


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

veloreality,very classy ride!
Did you weighed the SB8's?


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

limba said:


> Awesome looking Moots. Why don't you use a Camelback?


thanks, currently my bladder is leaking and since not riding with it for a while it feels nice in the day becuase my backs not getting extra hot and sweaty. the bottle in the jersey was awkward at first but now it feels fine. hasnt even came close to falling out even when jumping around.


Nozes said:


> veloreality,very classy ride!
> Did you weighed the SB8's?


thanks, i had them in my hand, with a scale on the dresser, and forgot to weight them. i was too excited to get them my bike!


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

*My New Partial WW Ibis Mojo SL custom.....*

When I started to build this bike, I wanted to make it the lightest Mojo SL possible, well, after much research on mtbr.com and on the Internet, I found that the lightest build isn't always the safest. I ride XC, Trail, and Occasionally, Rock Gardens/AM, so I needed a strong bike. Well, this is my compromise. Light, but not super light, strong, but not Downhill strong. Wheels and fork are for AM riding, as is the 15mm and 10mm F/R Thru Axles. Rotor cranks are stiff and light, but not WW light, Tires are UST, also not the lightest, but, this set up works for my riding. I have a Syntace F109 stem on order, so it may be 10 - 15 grams lighter. I have to admit, the very few, short rides I've had, this bike is Rock Solid, stiff, but very maneuverable. I compare this ride to my faithful 2005 Titus Talus Switchblade. Will I lighten The Mojo SL in the future? Well, I'm waiting to see the new Shimano XTR 2x9 crank, and it's weights, or, if someone makes a UST standard AM wheel that's substantially lighter/stiffer/stronger, possibly.

Special thanks to Scot and Hans from Ibis, AlexRandall, collideous, Nino, Gram, theSergeant, xc71, liam2051, yody, Colinx86, rockyuphill, themayor, eliflap, Miles Wadsworth, Zachariah, barrows, mtb143, Cheers!, tbsmitty, noshortcuts, Portti, iClique, hail and everyone else who answered my many posts. I've had a real education from all of you experts. Thanks again!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

KevinK

*Frame: Ibis Mojo SL Medium 
Shock: Fox RPL
Rear Derailleur: Sram X.0 med red
Front Derailleur: XTR
Headset: Cane Creek IS 110 red
Cables: Shimano Yumeya SP81
Cranks: Rotor 3D 2x9 110/74 bcd w/ titanium axle 175mm
Chainring: Specialties TA 42/30
Bottom Bracket: Shimano M970 XTR 68mm BSA English thread
Brakes: Formula R1 w/ 180/160 front/rear
Shift Levers: Sram X.0 grip shifters
Cassette: XTR 11-32
Chain: XTR
Handlebar: Easton SL, O/S 31.8 x 635mm
Stem: Ibis 31.8 90mm
Saddle: Selle SMP Full carbon
Seat Clamp: Ibis 34.9
Grips: ESI Chunky Grips (Cut for Sram Grip Shifts)
Seat Post: Thomson Masterpiece 31.6 x 350mm
Wheels: DT Swiss Tricon XM1550 F/R 15TA/10x135mmTA
Tires: Continental Race King 2.2 UST
Fork: DT Swiss EXC 150 15TA
Pedals: CrankBrothers Eggbeaters 2ti w/ titanium spindle
Sealant: Slime Pro
Skewers: DT Swiss F/R TA bolts 15TA/ 10TA*

*Total Weight: 23.83 lbs*


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

I think that you could loose some weight by using a tubeless kit with RK Supersonic, and it's safe.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

nice bell...


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

vladxc said:


> I think that you could loose some weight by using a tubeless kit with RK Supersonic, and it's safe.


+1, and riding that bike must be bliss.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Also some Mini I link Cables with PowerCordz will drop down another ~50gr


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

vladxc said:


> Also some Mini I link Cables with PowerCordz will drop down another ~50gr


Don't know if the Mini iLinks will drop that much, The Yumeya SP81 are 23g per meter. Thanks again, Kevin


----------



## KevinK (Jul 19, 2005)

vladxc said:


> I think that you could loose some weight by using a tubeless kit with RK Supersonic, and it's safe.


Maybe after I wear these tires out. They are a bit too expensive to just switch out. Thanks again, Kevin


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

You might want to give a wider bar a whirl, maybe start with an Edge Composite Mountain Sweep flat bar at 700mm wide and 175gms. 635mm is quite a narrow bar for a 6" travel front end. I'm currently running a 685mm bar on my 150mm travel bike and it feels much better than even a 660mm low rise bar, a 635mm bar would feel really twitchy by comparison.


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Here is my No Saint MaxAri R Carbon.





































*Frame:* No Saint MaxAri R Carbon 2009 17"
*Fork:* Fox F100RLC '09

*Seat:* Tune Speedneedle Alcantara
*Seatpost:* Fun Works S-Light Carbon Pro
*Seat collar:* Fun Works N-Light Titan

*Wheels:* Mavic CrossMax SLR Disc
*Skewers:* Fun Works S-Light Carbon
*Tyres:* Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution 2.1"
*Tubes:* Schwalbe XX-Light

*Brakes:* Avid Juicy Ultimate
*Rotors:* Alligator Wind Cutter 160mm

*Cassette:* Shimano XT
*Chain:* Shimano XT with SRAM Power Link
*Rear derailleur:* SRAM X.0 (medium cage)
*Front derailleur:* Campagnolo Veloce
*Shifters:* SRAM X.0 Trigger with Matchmaker
*Cables & housing:* Nokon

*Crankset:* FSA K-Force Lite Ceramic MegaExo
*Pedals:* Crank Brothers Egg Beater 4Ti

*Handlebar:* Syntace Duraflite Carbon 31.8 600mm
*Headset:* Tune BuBu
*Stem:* Syntace F119
*Grips:* Ritchey WCS Truegrips
*Spacer:* 10+20mm carbon

Weight: *8600g*


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice bike elasto

If you like the grip shifters and wanna drop some grams, it could be a good choice 

Vlad


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Thanks! I would really like to try the grip shifters but i have to find the clamp for my juicy ultimate brake levers first. The brakes and shifters came together with the matchmaker in my previous bike.

Next upgrade will be a lighter cassette and chain when i wear these out. Then i have to get some lighter forks and wheels. Hope to get it sub 8 kilo.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice Elasto 
You can change thouse heavy rings , try frm or mattias custom save 70-100g


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Do they make this weird 94mm BCD 4-Bolt chainrings? I haven't seen them from anybody else than Controltech and FSA.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh yes sorry my bad then try mattias custom .


----------



## saiko (Oct 8, 2008)

here is mine:









Cannondale F1000SL Sobe
Lefty speed carbon
EC90 seatpost,handlebar
DT240S/Lefty - Revolution - FRM XMD333
...
8.32 kg (Maxxis 310 tires, not on pic)


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice ride you've got there. I always have liked the Cannondale/Sobe color scheme.:thumbsup:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Steerer black out*



elasto said:


> Here is my No Saint MaxAri R Carbon.
> 
> Is the steerer on the new Fox Fork Black.. if not how did you black it out, Syntace usually has the opening...??


----------



## saiko (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah me to, that's why I also have a Scalpel (building in progress)


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I decided to keep using the 2008 Zaskar frame for the moment. So... here's my black Zaskar. Much nicer than the Golden Zaskar. ;-)













































































































Frame: GT Zaskar Carbon Team
Fork: Magura Durin SL 100mm
Headset: FSA Orbit IS w/ Hope Head Doctor
Spacer: KCNC Hollow Headset Spacer (20mm)
Stem: Syntace F109 Stem (100mm -6°)
Handlebar: Ritchey WCS Carbon Flat 31.8 x 580mm
Grips: ESI Chunky
Bar Ends: Extralite CyberEnds 19gr
Front Brake: Formula R1 w/ carbon lever
Rear Brake: Formula R1 w/ carbon lever
Discs: Formula R1 Alloy Carrier 160mm w/ titanium bolts
Shifters: Shimano XTR Rapidfire Plus SL-M970
Crankset: RaceFace Next SL 44-32-22 175mm
Bottom Bracket: RaceFace X-Type Team XC
Cassette: Shimano XTR CS-M970 11-32
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR RD-M971-SGS
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR FD-M970
Chain: KMC X9SL Gold
Pedals: Xpedo MF-1A Ti/Ti
Rims: AlexRims XCR Pro Scandium
Front Hub: 2009 American Classic Disc 130
Rear Hub: 2009 American Classic Disc 225
Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray Black
Nipples: DT Pro Lock Standard Aluminium
Rim Tape: Stan's Yellow Rim Tape
Skewers: KCNC MTB Titanium
Tires: Continental Race King Supersonic 2.2
Tubes: Eclipse Tubes - 26"x1.5-2.25
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece 31.6 x 350mm w/ titanium kit
Collar: Kohosis w/ titanium bolt
Bottle Cage: King Cage Titanium w/ titanium bolts

Weight: 8.55 kg (18.8 lbs)


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

7.96kg/ 17.54lbs 11-23T cassette ( on photo ) and 7.98kg with Sram XX 11-32 cassette i ride now with 11-32 after my DA 7900 **** up my body of DT-swiss
https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5120644/
https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/5120643/

*FRAME* :Cannondale Scalpel BBQ 2009 
*FORK* : Lefty carbon SL1 110mm 1190 88+ 
*SHOCK *: Dt-swiss SSD carbon + chims 155gr 
*STEERTUPE*: custom made steer tupe 119gr
*HANDLEBAR* : AX-lightness 56cm 69gr 
*STEM*: Extralite UL3 100mm 87gr
*SADDLE* : Tune concorde 60gr
*SEATPOST*: Ax-Lightness Daedalus 27.2 / 350mm rider limt 90kg 137gr
*SEATPOSTCLAMP*: B-T-P carbon 5gr seatpostclamp
*BREAKS*: Formula carbon R1
*DISC FRONT*: Scrub Rotor 160mm 56gr
*DISC REAR*: Scrub Rotor 140mm 42gr 
*BOLT*: Tune skyline MTB bouten 13gr
*SHIFT HOUSING* Shimano SIS SP41
*SHIFT CABLE* PowerCordz
*SHIFTER* : Sram XX triggers 216gr
*REAR DERAILLEUR* : Sram Red 123gr ( tune )
*FRONT DERAILLEUR*: B-T-P Tune Campagnolo Record 10s 60gr Met B-T-P clamp
*CASSETTE* : Dura ace 7900 11-23 163gr or SRAM XX 11-32T 
*CHAIN* : KMG X10 SL gold 240gr 
*CRANK*: THM Clavicula DP + BB30 adapters 520gr+-
*BB*: THM-Carbones ceramic hybrid 71gr 
*CHAINRINGS* : Extralite 44T 59gr
*CHAINRINGS* : Extralite 30T 28gr 
*PULLYS*: Extralite Ultra Pulleys 10T 9gr 
*TYRES*:Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1 388/394gr 
*INNER TUPES*: ECLIPSE 54/55gr
*PEDALS* : Crank Brothers - Eggbeater 4ti 168gr
*GRIPS* : Extralite ultragrips 10gr
*WEELSET*: Dt-swiss XRC 1250 + lefty hub with ceramic bearings and 5gr ti bolt and rim tape = 1235gr

bike got ride limt of 90kg and make for 90kg rider


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

nice! Do you want to give me your Clavicula? I could make my new ride sub 8kg


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

FRAME Ninety-Six Carbon BB30 Large
FORK Manitou R7 MRD 100 
SHOCK DT Swiss XR Carbon
FRONT DERAILLEUR Dura Ace Braze On
REAR DERAILLEUR Sram XX with Carbon Ceramic jockey wheels
SHIFTERS Sram XX
BRAKES Magura Matra SL 
ROTORS Srub 160/140
CHAIN KMC 10SL 
CRANKS Cannondale Hollowgram SL BB30
CHAINRINGS FRM 40T, 27T
FRONT WHEEL Edge Composite Tubuar Rim, Tune Princess Hub, DT Aerolite Spokes
REAR WHEEL Edge Composite Tubular, Tune Prince hub, DT Aerolite spokes
CASSETTE Sram XX 11-36
TYRES Tufo XC2
HANDLEBAR FSA K Force Lite
BAR ENDS KCNC
STEM FSA OS99 90mm
SADDLE SLR kit Carbon 
SEATPOST 3T Doric LTD
SEATPOST CLAMP Omni Racer
PEDALS Crank Brothers EggBeater Ti Tuned (ebay ti spindles)
GRIPS OZ Riders
BOTTLE CAGE Bontrager XXX
SKEWERS Relic Carbon
ALLIGATOR I-link Cables

WEIGHT 8.525kg / 18.8Lbs

Red manitou is temporary


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> nice! Do you want to give me your Clavicula? I could make my new ride sub 8kg


ofc NOT


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool bikes , grats Robin & Djphill :thumbsup:


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Nice bike....what do those wheel weight ?


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

Edge Tubular wheels

1060 grams
Front 1064 grams with tyres + tape, rotors, ti bolts, skewers
Rear 1341 grams with tyres + tape, rotors, ti bolts, skewers


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

17lbs 7oz
not really ww but it sure is light.


----------



## zhengki (Apr 28, 2009)

Just want to share my WW build: SC blur XC carbon 8.280kg after the handle bar is replaced with schmolke.


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

My two rides updated:

Amaro Vitti (2009, titanium custom made): 8,280 Kg
Marin Indian Fire Trail (2003): 8,700 Kg


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice Amaro


----------



## sam111 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hears my bike... not too sure on the weight but i can give a spec if you want!

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/4744614/

dont know how to upload a pic.....


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

sam111 said:


> ... dont know how to upload a pic.....


Here you go sam111
nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## sam111 (Sep 2, 2007)

BunnV said:


> Here you go sam111
> nice bike :thumbsup:


Cheers dude... I'm not sure on the exact weight, its probs around 23 lbs.


----------



## mad dog26 (May 1, 2007)

*blur*



zhengki said:


> Just want to share my WW build: SC blur XC carbon 8.280kg after the handle bar is replaced with schmolke.


Nice bike. What is the spec list?


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

*Latest pics*

The NRS in a more rider-friendly setup. With Maxxis tires, Alligator rotors, carbon fiber saddle, no bar ends/seat pack/spare tube/tire lever/allen wrenches it's 20.83. In this as-shown mode with more tire, Marta rotors that don't pulse, more comfy WTB saddle, Titec carbon fiber bar ends, and seat pack with tube/lever/allens it comes in at 23.50 ready to ride. The TCR is 15.02 bare. As shown but also with a cheapie Trek computer it came in at 16.26. I removed that and am waiting for a Garmin Edge 500 (with cadence) to show yet. Once that's mounted up it still should not exceed 16.50 ready to ride.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

indian fire trail said:


> My two rides updated:
> 
> Amaro Vitti (2009, titanium custom made): 8,280 Kg
> Marin Indian Fire Trail (2003): 8,700 Kg


I like the Indian Fire Trail.

I have a 2000 Indian Fire Trail that I am trying to unload, but may just keep and build into a rigid WW like I originally planned to do.

triple butted Columbus Altec 2 Plus tubing, Saso aluminum fork, Crank Bros Directset, Avid 3.0 levers, BB7, Bontrager Race Disc wheels, Coda 44/29 crank, Dura Ace bb, XT fd, XT cassette, X7 shifters and rear der. (for now), Interloc seatpost (not light), Notos XC tires, Ritchey WCS stem, Salsa Pro Moto handlebar.


----------



## Mark Landsaat (Jul 24, 2007)

23.5lbs and ready to race.


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice ride mark! That's the F4 frame? Mind giving a breakdown of the major parts?


----------



## Mark Landsaat (Jul 24, 2007)

Mark Landsaat said:


> 23.5lbs and ready to race.


This bike is not my personal ride, this is the bike we built up for our sponsored racer. It could be lighter, but it needs to be reliable enough for racing, and sponsored parts and personal preference also played a role in the total package.

Frame: Noble F4
Fork: Fox F100 FIT Remote
Shock: Fox RP23 with XV can
Wheels: American Classic MTB 26 Disc Tubeless
Brakes: Magura Marta
Rotors: Magura Marta
Shifters: SRAM XX
Front Derailleur: SRAM XX
Rear Derailleur: SRAM XX
Cassette: SRAM XX 11-36
Cranks: SRAM XX 28x42
Chain: SRAM PC-1050
Headset: FSA Orbit Z
Tires: Kenda Small Block 8 26x2.1 
Tubes: NA, Stans
Handlebar: Kore Karbon Riser
Stem: Kore Race Stem 100mm
Saddle: Kore T-Rail Distance
Seatpost: Kore Elite Carbon I-Beam
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Grips: ODI Ruffian Lock-on


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's my '08 Specialized Epic. 21.05 lbs. right now but should be low to mid 20's when my Schwable Rocket Ron's come in.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Seppk, nice bike. Did you made any modifications with these rings to fit?


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

No, no major mods. Just got a 26t granny ring and a 40t middle ring and put them in their required positions. I also had to put a thin spacer between the crank spider and the granny ring so it didn't rub on the 40t. I'm very happy with the setup and the TA Specialites rings shift really well.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Seppk, what 40t middle ring are you using?


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Well it's not necissarily a "middle ring" I just called it a middle ring but a big ring will work fine as they will both fit. The rings I am using are TA Specialites Chinook chainrings.

http://www.starbike.com/php/suchen.php?lang=en&b=&q=Chinook


----------



## Igor Gordienko (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is my XC racing bike based on Giant XTC Advanced SL frame, 17.42 lbs (7900 g).









Frame: Giant XTC Advanced SL 2009
Fork: Magura Durin SL 80mm (2010)
Wheels: Specialized Roval Controle XC
Brakes: Formula R1
Rotors: Ashima AiRotor
Shifters: SRAM X0
Front Derailleur: SRAM XX
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0
Cassette: SRAM 999
Cranks: Lightning Carbon
Chain: Shimano XTR
Cables: Alligator I-Link Mini
Tires: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1 (Racing Ralph 2.2 and Rocket ron 2.2 on another wheelset)
Tubes: NA, Stans
Handlebar: Syntance Durafile
Stem: Syntace F99
Saddle: Tune Speedneedle
Seatpost: Garbaruk
Pedals: Crank Brothers 4Ti
Grips: ESI Racer's Edge


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Giant have consistently put out great bikes for years. Very nice.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Grats Igor , we share most components and obviously you did great  , have fun ¡


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

Igor Gordienko said:


> Here is my XC racing bike based on Giant XTC Advanced SL frame, 17.42 lbs (7900 g).
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that is sexy ! nice build !


----------



## rafaelblu (Jan 25, 2009)

My bike ... 7840 g ...



















More pics on https://www.weightweenies.com.br/blog/?p=1526#more-1526

Barends Cyberends Extralite 37 
Bottom Bracket THM-CARBONES 0 
Brakes FORMULA R1 391 
Brakes ROTOR INNOLITE 160MM 91 
Cables JAGGWIRE L3 WHITE 70 
Cassette SHIMANO XTR CS-M970 11-32 231 
Chain SHIMANO DURA ACE 7900 225 
Crankset THM CLAVICULA MTB 522 
Derlr (Front) SRAM RED CARBON CLAMP 75 
Derlr (Rear) SRAM XO MEDIUM CAGE 198 
Fork DT SWISS WORLD CUP 100MM 1231 
Frame MERIDA NINETY SIX MEDIUM SIZE 1944 
Grips GRIPS 12 
Handlebar AX-LIGHTNESS POSEIDON 25.4 580MM 83 
Headset FSA CARBON 62 
Stem Cap/Bolt DT SWISS RED + TI BOLT 12 
Headset Spacer SCOTT CARBON 3 
Pedals CRANK BROTHERS 11 178 
Quick Releases TUNE DC16+17 35 
Seat TUNE SPEEDNEEDLE 86 
Seatpost SCHMOLKE SL 31.6 350MM 117 
Shifters SRAM XO GRIP SHIFT 175 
Stem EXTRALITE UL3 100MM 85 
Tire (Front) SCHWALBE ROCKET RON 2.1 EVO 369 
Tire (Rear) SCHWALBE ROCKET RON 2.1 EVO 373 
Tubes NOTUBES (Stripe + Sealant) 150 
Wheelset 
Rims NOTUBES PODIUM MMX 32 575 
Spokes SAPIM CX-RAY 2.0-2.3/0.9-2.0 275 
Nipples SAPIM ALLOY 20 
Front Hub TUNE KONG 118 
Rear Hub TUNE KING 213


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Great bike Rafael and thats my loving full suspension frame :arf:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

You must have very strong legs to power that 30 Extralite chainring with the 32 cog. Wuapa tu baika.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> You must have very strong legs to power that 30 Extralite chainring with the 32 cog. Wuapa tu baika.


Huh? That is less then 1:1. Normal SS ratio is 2:1. With 1:1 you can cover pretty much anything.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Curmy said:


> Huh? That is less then 1:1. Normal SS ratio is 2:1. With 1:1 you can cover pretty much anything.


Well, I guess it depends on the terrain you ride, in my case even with 42/28 and 11/34 in some climbs I feel that is not enough.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Curmy said:


> Huh? That is less then 1:1. Normal SS ratio is 2:1. With 1:1 you can cover pretty much anything.


Exactly! I run a 32/18 on my 25lb SS. No problem.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> Well, I guess it depends on the terrain you ride, in my case even with 42/28 and 11/34 in some climbs I feel that is not enough.


28/34 = 0.82
30/32 = 0.94

That is 14% higher - or about 1 gear for a typical 9 speed drivetrain. I do not see how pushing 1 gear higher requires any extraordinary effort.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

rafaelblu said:


> My bike ... 7840 g ...


Your bike is......

AWESOME.

That is all.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Curmy said:


> 28/34 = 0.82 30/32 = 0.94
> That is 14% higher - or about 1 gear for a typical 9 speed drivetrain. I do not see how pushing 1 gear higher requires any extraordinary effort.


OK you win, I'm going to put back my Extralite 44/30 and 11/32 cassettte.:thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> OK you win, I'm going to put back my Extralite 44/30 and 11/32 cassettte.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Then continue that logic and put a 12-27 Durace cassette... Then 12-25...


----------



## rafaelblu (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for you reply guys. 

This crankset is just for Expos, especial edition 1/20 Sabine Spitz .... 

For regular ride I have a XX 28-42 crank and a tripple crankset too for heavy rides (and off shape days  ) ...

But anyway, I do also use another setup with XX group (racing and other situations) ...

Right now I'm making some upgrades as tubular wheelset and other small changes. I'll let you know when ready.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

rafael, sweet ride even with the XX Crank :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

Curmy said:


> 28/34 = 0.82
> 30/32 = 0.94
> 
> That is 14% higher - or about 1 gear for a typical 9 speed drivetrain. I do not see how pushing 1 gear higher requires any extraordinary effort.


try to race marathon 90km long and vertical 3600m.
if you even than can't see enough, try to do 600km on 20km in 8 days.

than you will think in increment of 1%, not 14%.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Pinokio said:


> try to race marathon 90km long and vertical 3600m.
> if you even than can't see enough, try to do 600km on 20km in 8 days.
> 
> than you will think in increment of 1%, not 14%.


[offtopic]

Last marathon I raced was about 55 miles (88km) and 2800m vertical. 12-27 Dura-Ace cassette worked just fine, thank you, and I am a beginner. Converting that bike to 1x9 now. In any case, racing has nothing to do with this. If I can climb local hills in 1:1 - anybody can.

What does riding 600km has to do with gearing for your light bike? Most bikes in this thread will not last that long. There is absolutely no reason to keep all your bikes geared the same way.

I just responded to an odd comment that riding lowest 30/32 gear requires some superhuman strength. It does not.


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Igor Gordienko said:


> Here is my XC racing bike based on Giant XTC Advanced SL frame, 17.42 lbs (7900 g).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Игорь! Ваш велосипед просто супер!:thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

ohadamirov said:


> Игорь! Ваш велосипед просто супер!:thumbsup:


.. и я смотрю у вас одинаковый вкус по выбору цвета..


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

Curmy said:


> .. и я смотрю у вас одинаковый вкус по выбору цвета..


Yep! Black & White rools! - solid, w/o too much bling :thumbsup: 
Вскоре я собираюсь получить много новых деталей и мой велосипед будет 7,5 кг или меньше


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

Curmy said:


> [offtopic]
> 
> Last marathon I raced was about 55 miles (88km) and 2800m vertical. 12-27 Dura-Ace cassette worked just fine, thank you, and I am a beginner. Converting that bike to 1x9 now. In any case, racing has nothing to do with this. If I can climb local hills in 1:1 - anybody can.
> 
> ...


I am not sure where you live, but 1:1 is not enough to cover everything. Not for me, not for you, not for pros! Particularly not in a race situation. There are plenty of hills where I live that are just not possible with the sort of gearing you are suggesting. I am a fit, strong xc racer and there is no way I would make it up some of the hills on my training circuit with 1:1 when pushing hard. I would have to stop at the bottom of some of them and recover if I wanted to get uo them with this sort of gearing.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

mmmaaaiiikkk said:


> I am not sure where you live, but 1:1 is not enough to cover everything. Not for me, not for you, not for pros! Particularly not in a race situation. There are plenty of hills where I live that are just not possible with the sort of gearing you are suggesting.


[offtopic]

Every participant in the SS class on every race is chuckling at this statement. Go and explain that to the single speed forum. Plenty of pros are running 1x9 and 1x10 setups with 34 or 36 in front. They seem to be doing just fine as well, not that it has any bearing on us, mortals.

0.94 ratio as on the bike in question is perfectly enough for pretty much everything. I live new San Francisco in California. There are plenty of steep hills around. My frequent lunchtime training ride goes up 1800ft in 3 miles, and another has ~30% sections. I run out of tire traction before I run out of gears (26/27 lowest on my training bike). And I am frigging far from a pro. And there is not need to race the clock all the time.

Claiming that a single extra gear ratio makes a difference between normal riding and "not possible" is ridiculous. You may not like it, but that does not justify making a blanket statement about other people.

But we should not pollute this thread with this discussion any further. Ride what you want.


----------



## Igor Gordienko (Jun 27, 2007)

ohadamirov said:


> Игорь! Ваш велосипед просто супер!:thumbsup:


Спасибо за комментарий, особенно на русском 

Thank you guys for all the comments!


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

ахаха, вот это цирк будет ,на мбтре на рашен писать )))


----------



## Fanis (Apr 25, 2007)

rafaelblu said:


>


Your bike is fantastic but this photo is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

*No Saint MaxAri R Carbon*

New pics!





































Frame: No Saint MaxAri R Carbon 17" 2009
Fork: Rock Shox SID Wold Cup 100mm 2010
Seat: Tune Speedneedle Alcantara
Seatpost: Fun Works S-Light Carbon Pro
Seat collar: Fun Works N-Light Titan
Wheels: DT Swiss 240s / NoTubes ZTR Alpine / Sapim CX-Ray
Skewers: Fun Works S-Light Carbon
Tyres: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution 2.1"
Tubes: Stan's sealant
Brakes: Avid Juicy Ultimate
Rotors: Ashima ARO-08 160mm
Cassette: Shimano XTR
Chain: KMC X9SL
Rear derailleur: SRAM X.0 (medium cage)
Front derailleur: Campagnolo Veloce
Shifters: SRAM X.0 Trigger with Matchmaker
Cables & housing: Nokon
Crankset: FSA K-Force Lite Ceramic MegaExo
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beater 4Ti
Handlebar: Syntace Duraflite Carbon 31.8 600mm
Headset: Tune BuBu
Stem: Syntace F119
Grips: Ritchey WCS Truegrips
Spacer: 10mm carbon
Water cage: eBay carbon

Weight: 8300g


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Nice build ! I like the stealthy look with the red accents.

What are the weights of your seatpost and wheelset ?


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Thanks!

Wheelset: 1392g
Seatpost: 138g with original carbon lower clamp, i use Thomson lower clamp for more safety to the rails and with it the weight is 149g. Size is 31.6x350mm.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

*2001 Schwinn Homegrown*

Here's my Homegrown,it's not as nice,or light,as most of the bikes on here,but it turned out OK I think.By my estimation it weight's just under 20 pounds,but I can't confirm that until I get it weighted so it may be a tad over...for now.Not too shabby considering very few of the components used I would consider weight-weenie light.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's my 2005 Scale LTD in it's 2010 configuration....it changed a lot over the years and for 2010 finally comes with discs. Therefore it gained about 300g over the previous V-Brake configuration which not only came with V's but also a modified '00 SID....but the performance of the actual bike is definitely better. Wheels are lighter, brakes offer better performance as does the fork.

I am not looking for any record weights anymore so you don't see any skinny semislick tires which would easily save a bunch of weight. I am also just now using the rear Furious Fred since we finally have dry weather. But it's the fatter 2,25" size which is far better performing than it's super skinny 2,0" brother that i also have in my basement (which would weigh just 283g). 

Frame: Scott Scale LTD '05, size M (modified cablerouting) 1002g
Cable guides: 10g
Fork: DT Swiss XCR Limited (with special manual lockout)1192g
Headset: Tune Bubu 64g
A-head cap+bolt: Tune carbon 3,7g
Expander plug: Extralite Ultrastar 9,8g
Stem: Syntace F99 Ti, 120mm, 103g
Handlebar: FRM Web-Bar Carbon, 560mm,104g
Grips: Scott Foam 12g
Shifters: SEC 95g
Discbrake: Formula R1 (160/160,carbon levers) 264+302 = 556g
Front derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 7900+38mm Carbon clamp 66g
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 7900 (tuned) 143g
Cassette: Nino's Titanium 11-32SL 167g
Chain: KMC X10SL 223g
Crankset: Lightning Carbon "Extralite", 27/40,ceramic bearings 508g
Pedals: Eggbeater 4Ti 168g
Skewers: Token Ultralight 36g
Wheelset: Amclassic/Alex XCR/DT Rev 1246g
Tires: Continental Race King 2,2" Supersonic 437g + Schwalbe Furious Fred 2,25" 383g
Inner Tubes: Eclipse Supertube 55g+54g
Rimtape: Ritchey WCS: 10g
Seatpost: MCFK 34,9/350 119g
Seatclamp: Carbon 38mm 5,3g
Saddle: FRM Blackhole 61g
Cables: Alligator Mini I-Link 45g

Total: 6,92 Kilos / 15,2 lbs


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

The batman R1s. Would rock your already great ride


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

that stem looks a lot longer than 120 but maybe its just an illusion.


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

jordanrosenbach3 said:


> that stem looks a lot longer than 120 but maybe its just an illusion.


wrong camera, wrong lense, wrong distance.

he just don't know how to take a picture of his bike


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm glad to see a WW running different spec tires front/rear. I've been able to get away with a Maxxis 310 on the rear before for a long time before I got the carcass shredded. 

It doesn't suffer too bad on HardPack, and I once went on a ride on lightly damped HardPack, so it was a little tacky, and the Maxxis 310 actually did really well, I was surprised at the grip for once.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

ginsu2k said:


> I'm glad to see a WW running different spec tires front/rear.


Well - i usually run Conti RKs front AND rear all the time but since the weather turned around over here and we finally got some dry trails i gave the Furious Fred a try. I usually don't like such tires at all but i have to say that it indeed rolls superfast. The fatter size i use also allows you to use low pressure which again helps it in getting better grip. Overall i have to say it is really a fast tire with some limits regarding braking grip. That's where you have to be careful as you can't grab the brakes as you can with a "real" tire in the back.It needs a good feel on the brakelevers to avoid washing out. Traction grip is really ok as long as the trails are dry.I haven't tried it on softer soil yet and don't think that it will do any good especially when compared to the Conti RK which just shines when things get humid/slippery.


----------



## rafaelblu (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm posting a friend's Bike ... 6460g ...



















More pics: https://www.weightweenies.com.br/blog/?p=1541#more-1541


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

CRed said:


> Here's my Homegrown,it's not as nice,or light,as most of the bikes on here,but it turned out OK I think.By my estimation it weight's just under 20 pounds,but I can't confirm that until I get it weighted so it may be a tad over...for now.Not too shabby considering very few of the components used I would consider weight-weenie light.


Pull those brake bosses and you could drop more than a few grams.:nono:

Looks great though, I love to see those old bikes get ridden.


----------



## CRed (Aug 4, 2007)

ghughes.hesinc said:


> Pull those brake bosses and you could drop more than a few grams.:nono:
> 
> Looks great though, I love to see those old bikes get ridden.


Thanks!I had always wanted a Homegrown and the 2001 "factory" is my favorite because it's made of scandium and has the IS brake tabs,plus I like the black anodized color.It really is a great frame,I love it!

I'll remove the bosses soon,I don't know how much they weight,but I don't need them anyway.Plus I am going to get lighter rotors soon and replace the cranks with FifteenG cranks next year,the FSA Afterburners are nice cranks,but weight 950 grams with all three rings so they're really heavy.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

That's scotts awesome and pricey


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

There's brazilians with loads of money.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

...


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Dogdaysunrise from mtbnews.de has exactly same :shocked: mtbnews.de post date 11-04-2010 .


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

...


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

update with new carbon steer tube and Sram XX 11-32 + Sram red


----------



## alivio (May 31, 2010)

BunnV said:


> Here you go sam111
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!
How light?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Brazillsns. Lots of dough, no world cup


----------



## legsrburnin (Mar 25, 2007)

*My new Flash Carbon 29er..*

Frame- Cannondale Flash Carbon 29er 1 (Large)
Fork- Lefty DLR SL 80mm
Wheels- Crest rims, Tune Hubs (Kong & Cannonball), Revolution Spokes
Tires- Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo 2.25 mounted tubeless.
Brakes- Formula R1 w/ 160mm Formula Rotors
Crankset- Cannondale Hollowgram SL
Pedals- Egg Beaters SL w/ Custom Ti Spindles
Shifter- BCB 10 Speed Gripshift (Based on Sram X.0)
Rear Derailleur- Sram X.0 (KCNC Jockey wheels fitted)
Cassette- Sram XX
Chainring- Spiderless 32 tooth Alloy (will change to Mattias Hellore Ti once I have gearing right)
Front Derailleur- Shimano XT (soon to be replaced with Mattias Hellore Carbon chainguide)
Bar- Bontrager XXX Lite 600mm 
Grips- Sette foam
Post- Mattias Hellore Custom Carbon with Carbon/Ti fittings
Saddle- Tune SpeedNeedle

Weight- 18lb 1oz (8.19kg) (will drop another 70 grams or so when chain keeper arrives)
I only have a scale pic on my phone at the moment!

Pics-


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

sweet ride man!


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Really nice....what does the frame weight ?


----------



## legsrburnin (Mar 25, 2007)

I didnt weigh the frame as it came as a complete Flash 29er Carbon 1. I just switched out parts.
I'm guessing in the 1150gram area.


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

Did you get a weight for the handlebar?


----------



## legsrburnin (Mar 25, 2007)

Multi post sorry


----------



## legsrburnin (Mar 25, 2007)

Multi post sorry


----------



## OnlyCarbonHT (May 24, 2010)

Just thought I'd post my ebay carbon frame project. Still a work in progress but will be ready soon with my XO rear derailleur coming in the mail and last but not least the DT SWISS XMC 130 carbon fork. I will have weights posted once those babies are installed. 

Ohh yea I wanted to get lighter wheels to replace my Alex Supra BH rims which weigh a ton, anyone have suggestions on good wheelsets? Thanks


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

You could change the tires too. Some Conti Mountain King Supersonic in 2.2 would fit great. 
Also regarding the wheels you can search on ebay for some Novatec or some already built wheels: http://cgi.ebay.de/NoTubes-ZTR-Alpi...hrradteile&hash=item2eae4872bb#ht_4472wt_1137

Maybe a new seat post and a saddle will also make you ride lighter. Also if you don't wanna use x.0 grip shifters you ccould have some matchmakers to gain a few more grams.

good luck
Vlad


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

If you want a lighter bike, do something
about those pedals.

Best, John


----------



## OnlyCarbonHT (May 24, 2010)

John Kuhl said:


> If you want a lighter bike, do something
> about those pedals.
> 
> Thanks for the input guys.
> ...


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Before you buy anything else, dump that fork. Those Toras are very, very heavy.

Also, wheels are a toss-up, depending on what deals you find. I'm a fan of DT Swiss hubs and either Stan's rims or Mavic 717/819.


----------



## OnlyCarbonHT (May 24, 2010)

Thanks,

Yes, your right about the fork it has to go almost 6 pounds 5.7 to be exact that's why in my original post I said i was looking at the DT SWISS XMC 130mm with the 15mm thru axel (hoping that will stiffen things up a bit). This fork is about 3 pounds and that will balace out my bike because it's heavy up front. 

-Alex


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

OnlyCarbonHT said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Yes, your right about the fork it has to go almost 6 pounds 5.7 to be exact that's why in my original post I said i was looking at the DT SWISS XMC 130mm with the 15mm thru axel (hoping that will stiffen things up a bit). This fork is about 3 pounds and that will balace out my bike because it's heavy up front.
> 
> -Alex


So....why the heck are you buying a 130mm fork with a 15mm thru axle for a carbon XC hardtail? That's going to screw up your handling, and it seems a little ridiculous...

For that price, get a 100mm SID Team or wait for the new Fox forks to come out...


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

jtmartino said:


> So....why the heck are you buying a 130mm fork with a 15mm thru axle for a carbon XC hardtail? That's going to screw up your handling, and it seems a little ridiculous...
> 
> For that price, get a 100mm SID Team or wait for the new Fox forks to come out...


You sir, are correct.

To the OP, just to clear this up, by putting on a 130mm fork you will slack out the head tube by a degree or two because that frame is probably made for 80 or 100mm of travel. This means that you could have a lot harder of a time climbing.


----------



## OnlyCarbonHT (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for your help fellas,

There is one thing i didn't take into consideration. See the thing is my current Tora has u-turn and travel can be adjusted 80-130mm so I have the option of long travel when i need it and can set the shortest travel for climbs and flat stuff. The DT fork doesn't offer this kind of adjustability so it might not be the right one. 

Do you guys know of any sub 3.5lbs fork from rockshox that offers u-turn with 80-130mm?


----------



## OnlyCarbonHT (May 24, 2010)

I have been looking at the two posts above with the cannondales. 

I understand that finally Cannondale is making their own Lefty adapter for frames with 1 1/8 head tubes. Does this mean if i wait till it's available I can fit a lefty on this frame?

Thanks

-Alex


----------



## Pothole (Oct 24, 2005)

Strong Frames..22.8 pounds


----------



## alivio (May 31, 2010)

OnlyCarbonHT said:


> Just thought I'd post my ebay carbon frame project. Still a work in progress but will be ready soon with my XO rear derailleur coming in the mail and last but not least the DT SWISS XMC 130 carbon fork. I will have weights posted once those babies are installed.
> 
> Ohh yea I wanted to get lighter wheels to replace my Alex Supra BH rims which weigh a ton, anyone have suggestions on good wheelsets? Thanks


I would ditch the frame, the big squares is the sign of incompetence. 1k only!!


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

alivio said:


> I would ditch the frame, the big squares is the sign of incompetence. 1k only!!


:eekster: 
Oh really? What frames use 1k carbon? I can only think of that Storck Road bike


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

alivio said:


> I would ditch the frame, the big squares is the sign of incompetence. 1k only!!


Not to be offensive, but you're signature is a link to a thread where you "own" DeeEight and yet I only see you using excessive profanity and no concrete argument. And to back it all up you just said "big squares" is a sign of incompetence and then proceed to call it 1k weave. For starters, that would be 12k weave with the "big squares" and second off, if you knew anything about carbon you would realize the layer of carbon on top is almost always pure cosmetic. Please if you must troll more, try to at least do a tiny bit of research before doing so. Thanks.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

OnlyCarbon: I love the frame! The 12k weave looks badass. How do you like the Tora? Is that your primary fork on that bike?



alivio said:


> I would ditch the frame, the big squares is the sign of incompetence. 1k only!!


You can't criticize someone elses ride, unless you post your own. For all we know, you have a Schwinn Sidewinder. If you could even AFFORD that bike, you wouldn't "ditch" the frame.

Wow....you really kicked D8s ass. I mean he was on the verge of tears after you ripped him to shreads with your amazing knowledge of everything. And you got the last word!!! Man, you definitely won that. You represent alll the Alivio purists well my friend....


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

OnlyCarbonHT said:


> Just thought I'd post my ebay carbon frame project. Still a work in progress but will be ready soon with my XO rear derailleur coming in the mail and last but not least the DT SWISS XMC 130 carbon fork. I will have weights posted once those babies are installed.
> 
> Ohh yea I wanted to get lighter wheels to replace my Alex Supra BH rims which weigh a ton, anyone have suggestions on good wheelsets? Thanks


those grips weigh over 100grams...
There are so many places to shed weight on that bike.


----------



## USAF (Apr 18, 2010)

*Motobecane < 20 #*

Finally got my upgrades on my Ti Motobecane and got pics taken. I did add the Ti brake bolts after these pics were taken.
Upgrades:
1. K Force Light 175 Crankset / Ceramic BB
2. 4 Ti Eggbeaters
3. Ti Rotors / Ti Rotor Bolts
4. Organic Alloy Back Brake Pads
5. Ti Brake Bolt Set
6. Vuelta XRP Team Wheelset
7. 33 gram skewers
8. Schwalbe Smart Sam Tires
9. Schwalbe Extra Light Tubes
10. Exotic Carbon Seatpost
11. Carbon Lord Bar
12. FSA Carbon Stem
13. Ritchey Grips
14. WTB Rocket Saddle
15. Shimano M970 Cassette
I do have a Connex Wipperman Chain I'm saving for the Chequamegon 40.

I haven't weighed it on an official scale but it's showing under 20 pounds on my bathroom scale. What an awesome riding bike, kudo's to Bikes Direct :thumbsup:


----------



## OnlyCarbonHT (May 24, 2010)

To the original idiot that told me to ditch the 1k frame should shut up and keep useless comments to him/her self. First off its a 3k frame with a 12k finishing layer I know this because before I built it up I looked inside the frame and noticed it was a 3k weave inside the tubing.

HT kid "Schwinn Sidewinder" was a funny comment LOL...Yes unfortunately the Tora is my main fork because I can't afford anything better right now. Preformance wise the Tora is a 8/10 (very plush, lots of adjustablility and loads of travel) BUT it is like a boat anchor on the front 5.7 pounds in front doesn't do the lightweight setup any justice. 

Lambdamaster - I know there is lots of weight savings to be had but to build up a bike with top of the line components is not as easy as it sounds. Dropping 400$ on cranks, 350 on brakes, 250 on XO RD, It starts to drain my bank account but hey I ain't complainin' I want the best.

Could you suggest some light weight components such front derailleur, wheels and hubs?? or any other suggestions are greatly appreciated.

BTW USAF that's a killer bike you got yourself there You gave me a good idea for a carbon stem FSA looks YUMMY!!!


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Try the Fun Works stuff if you want something light and have a tight budjet. You can find them from Germany for example here: www.actionsports.de

Also KCNC has some light stuff for affordable price. I have some of the Fun Works parts in my bike which you can see posted above and that's really a budjet build also at least in a ww world. The bike performs great and no complains about the "cheap" parts.


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Finally get to post my bike here! Although cheap, I've very happy to go this way instead of buying another brand new kit bike like my Gary Fisher. Here you go!

ebay 3k weave frame
mosso rigid fork
truvativ crank firex (heavy!!)
mavic wheel set
some lightweight tube (i forgot the name, I think it's maxxis.)
etc...

21.8 lbs

































































Here's what coming this week.
Truvative NOIR carbon crank
Carbon handle bar
Carbon seatpost

Future upgrade:
Conti SS tires 2.3 F/R
clipless

*_I took this bike to Grant Park in NorCal and did about 16 mile ride offroad. Since I go slow downhill, the rigid is perfectly fine for my ride. Only thing I wish I had was a granny gear! lol my lowest was 1:1 32t/32t..._


----------



## OnlyCarbonHT (May 24, 2010)

Good build with that rigid fork makes for one light setup if your not off roading too much. 

If your looking at the Noir Carbon I can tell you its a great crank the stiffness was a major improvement over my Truvativ Blaze. The Blaze would flex visably under heavy load where as the Noir remains stiff no matter what. I have the team GXP BB its fairly light and the fact that they are outboard is pretty cool imo.

That being said I have a 3x9 setup and the external BB threw my gears off because the crank sits 1/2 inch further out from the frame and puts a lot of tension on the chain. 

All in all a great pruduct! finish holds up well, bashed the 44t ring on a huge rock I was trying to clear no damage so I can recommend it for its performance and durability.

-Alex


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks!

I just weighed my NOIR (3x rings) and it weighed in at 696 grams w/o BB while the fireX weighed in at 771 (1x ring) w/o BB. I now finally have granny and onroad gear!  I should be able to go faster than 15 mph on the road.


----------



## OnlyCarbonHT (May 24, 2010)

LOL yeah the extra rings help when on road for sure.

I'm horrible at weighing my stuff because when it arrives in the mail I immediately install and forget to weigh everything. Good thing you weighed it I know Its supposed to weigh 800g w/BB if i'm not mistaking. 

The GXP BB is available in Team and Blackbox configurations also the Team is 40$ where as the ceramic Blackbox GXP costs 170$ LMFAO like ceramic bearings and weight savings are worth that much. :nono: 

Good luck with the NOIR let us know how you like your new lightweight part!!!

-Alex


----------



## hugofabreu (Sep 20, 2005)

*Litespeed Pisgah*

I had a carbon bike which didn't look good for long so I went back to bare metal. 10 year old Litespeed frame with a 6 year old Fox, XTR M952 rear derr, Dura Ace with Speen adapter front derr, M960 crankset with Experimental Prototype rings, Marta brakes with Formula rotors, Tune Speedneedle, Egg Beater Ti with Ti spindles, KCNC post, Syntace F99, Easton flat bars, Hope hubs on ZTR Olympics. 9.0 Kg = 19.8 lbs.


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

*Scale LTD*

Here's mine. 8.0kg as pictured.

Not super-light, but reliable, high-performance set-up.

I have an Extralite Scalhead Headset at home that would probably see the build go sub 8.0kg.

The fork is not light, but does perform brilliantly.

I hate the Ritchey Stubby and am waiting for the Tune Capy in 38.2mm to be made (apparently another month or so). I just can't bring myself to get rid of ISP, although I would save around 100gm if I cut it off and put in a lightweight seat-post and shim.

Let me know your suggestions.

*Bottle Cage* *20 *Lifeline Titanium
*Bottle Cage Bolts* *6* Aluminium x 4
*Bottom Bracket* N/A
*Brakes* *466 *Avid Elixir CR Mag (inc. Rear Adaptor)
*Brake Discs* *192 * Avid G3 Cleansweep F 160mm/R 140mm
*Disc Bolts 15* Titanium Rotor Bolts
*Cable Guides 10* 
*Cable Ties 5* 
*Cassette 247* XTR M970 11-34
*Chain 228* KMC X10SL
*Crankset 442* Lightning 'Extralite' MTB 175mm 64/104 (inc. BB)
*Chainrings 78* Extralite Gara 42/28
*Chainring Bolts 6* FSA
*Chainstay Protector 30* Lizard Skins Large
*Derailleur Front 119* Sram XX Top Pull 38.2
*Derailleur Rear 196* Sram X.0 Medium Cage 
*Derailleur Hanger 15* Scott
*Fork 1400 *Fox F100 RLC Fit
*Starnut 11* 
*Frame 1137 *Scott Scale LTD '09
*Grips/Plugs 13* Titec Pork Rinds (cut) + plugs
*Handlebar 139* Ritchey WCS Carbon Flat 580
*Headset 90* Ritchey WCS Carbon
*Headset Spacer 6* Carbon
*Pedals 179* Crank Brothers 2Ti (Ward Ind. Short Titanium Spindles)
*Protective Film	* *10 *Plastic Armour
*Skewers 45* KCNC MTB
*Seatpost 134 * Ritchey WCS Stubby 55mm
*Seatpost Clamp* N/A
*Seat 133* Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio Flow
*Shifters **203 *Sram X.0 Twisters
*Stem* *129 *Ritchey WCS Carbon 4-Axis
*Tyre Front* *464 *Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo 2.25
*Tyre Rear* *468 *Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo 2.1
*Tubes/Stans * *120 *Stans Liquid
*Wheelset **1290 *AC Hubs/ZTR Podium MMX/DT Revo 2.0-1.5/Tape/Valves
*Total **8046	*

(8.48kg with training wheels - XTR M975 Wheelset/DT Centrelock Adaptors/Conti RK SS 2.2/Lots of Stans!)


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

Grats Mike , i like your bike 
Can i ask you something? ......  
whats your weight? ... stem and handlebar are heavyweight thought
Rron 2.25 forward tire ? strange for a lightbike that could easy be under 7.5kg


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

xcatax said:


> Grats Mike , i like your bike
> Can i ask you something? ......
> whats your weight? ... stem and handlebar are heavyweight thought
> Rron 2.25 forward tire ? strange for a lightbike that could easy be under 7.5kg


I weigh 64kg.

You are right ... some parts are not so light. I built this bike with some new parts and some parts I already had, such as the stem and handlebar, which, as you say, are pretty heavy as things go. I will replace them as they get to their 'use by date'.

I am not convinced by the RRon either. I had it lying around so thought I would give it a try. Obviously I could lose a bunch of weight by swapping both tyres for something really light, but it is winter where I live, and it is pretty slippery in the forests. And I am seeing if I like the RRon more than my Race Kings (on my training wheels).

This bike gets ridden and raced a lot in some pretty rough terrain in all weather, so parts have to be strong and relatively durable as well as light.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

xcatax said:


> Rron 2.25 forward tire ? strange for a lightbike that could easy be under 7.5kg


To some performance comes first and tires are a big factor in giving the best performance especially on a HT. Me too i am using rather heavy Conti RaceKing 2,2" tires rather than having 300-400g less hanging on my scale....but in the end we ride our bikes and that's where the tires are one of the most important factors.

@mmmaaaiiikkk:
Congrats - very nice bike!!

I see the Extralite Gara rings which come with only a 28t inner ring...i'd go with a smaller inner ring which then would allow you to use a smaller 11-32 cassette alongside a shortcaged derailleur. Both would save weight while also giving a thighter spaced drivetrain.

I also note standard cables...since the Scale has ongoing housings there's some hidden weight in the housings which could be saved next time you change cables.(-30g)

A DA front derailleur could save massive weight without hurting shifting performance at all.(-50g)

I see you run the saddle pretty forward so mounting one of those fancy carbon seatpostclamps offered from MCFK or Tune would also be an option...although somewhat pricey (-70g)


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

nino said:


> @mmmaaaiiikkk:
> Congrats - very nice bike!!
> 
> I see the Extralite Gara rings which come with only a 28t inner ring...i'd go with a smaller inner ring which then would allow you to use a smaller 11-32 cassette alongside a shortcaged derailleur. Both would save weight while also giving a thighter spaced drivetrain.
> ...


Thanks, Nino.

These are all good suggestions.

When the Gara wears out I will get normal rings in 27/42 and think about a 11-32 cassette. A 26T small ring is probably a better idea with the 11-32 (pretty hilly where I live!), but would it work ok with 42T big ring? I need the 42T.

Hoping to get the Tune Capy when they finally make it in 38.2mm.

A road FD seems like a good idea now that there are some good mounting options for the Scale.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

I got it Mike 
I use my bike 99% dry conditions and i can go somedays with larsen 1,9(380g) + kenda BG 2.0(440g) or 2 Kenda BG depends of the route . 
fix it you have excess front weight , imo


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

mmmaaaiiikkk said:


> Thanks, Nino.
> 
> These are all good suggestions.
> 
> ...


26/42 will be fine. No problem at all.

Why wait for the Tune capy! Tune announced it along with their carbon seatposts YEARS ago but they have never seen the light...there's MCFK offering the special 38,2mm Scale clamp already (79g):
http://mcfk.de/ISP.html


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

nino said:


> 26/42 will be fine. No problem at all.
> 
> Why wait for the Tune capy! Tune announced it along with their carbon seatposts YEARS ago but they have never seen the light...there's MCFK offering the special 38,2mm Scale clamp already (79g):
> http://mcfk.de/ISP.html


I just find the MCFK one a bit ugly! The Tune looks neater and better to me.
They have already made the other sizes, just not the 38.2mm yet.
According to the email they sent me (two weeks ago), the 38.2 mm will be available in 4-6 weeks. But they said the same thing a few months ago!
And its half the price and the same weight.


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

test setup 1x10 32t+ Sram XX 11-32T with raceking SS 2.2

7.96kg/ 17.54Lbs


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

good looking, how it's with only one ring in the front?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Robin v Berkel said:


> test setup 1x10 32t+ Sram XX 11-32T with raceking SS 2.2


Top gear is 32/11? C'mon - This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

nino said:


> Top gear is 32/11? C'mon - This is getting ridiculous.


why is that ridiculous ?? its works so why i need bigger then 32T


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Who makes a 28-42 crankset? That would be ideal for me. Does MIddleburn?


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> Who makes a 28-42 crankset? That would be ideal for me. Does MIddleburn?



















from: https://www.mtbtandems.com/Middleburn.html


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Friggin Awesome :thumbsup: 

Too bad that crankset probably cost more than my brakes :lol:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Not that bad $250-ish

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?ModelID=3345


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd be willing to spend $120 max. So I'm thinking TruVativ Stylo. Got really a weight weenie, but I want a crank around 850g.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

ill get you a weight for the stylo's...905g complete set... just weighed my set. that will be on ebay today.


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

nino said:


> Top gear is 32/11? C'mon - This is getting ridiculous.


 i have got same and my top speed is 52km/h ... why should i need more?


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

This thread was for lite bikes....Not all this bulls</>hit...​


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

2010 Anthem X 20.9lbs.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

You single-ring folk should come and check some of my local hills,you might reconsider your options...

xcracer87,nice ride,can you post the build specs?


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nozes said:


> You single-ring folk should come and check some of my local hills,you might reconsider your options...
> 
> xcracer87,nice ride,can you post the build specs?


Just out of curiosity where do you live, that would make me reconsider?

I am from Texas (700ft of elevation, completely flat), I have yet to find anything here in Texas that I can't ride with 36t x 11-34.

Last week I went up to Colorado to race nationals (8800ft of elevation, not flat), I was able to clear everything on both the pro course(3 1/2 laps ~450ft climbing per lap) and the amateur course(1 lap, 1600ft of climbin). Doesn't sound like much, but the start climb, I think not 100% positive, was around a 20% grade.

So if a junior racer from Texas can pull that off, I would think it would be very possible for someone who lived there to run 1x9. (oh and I did meet another junior who lived in Durango, who ran 1x9 34t x 11-34 on his 29er)


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Nozes said:


> You single-ring folk should come and check some of my local hills,you might reconsider your options...
> 
> xcracer87,nice ride,can you post the build specs?


1x9 Can't be ridden everywhere. Tack on another 2,000' onto the 20% wall at the start of the nationals course and you'll need a lower gear.

1x9 will work for steep climbs or long climbs, but not climbs that are both. As a matter of fact, it would work locally for me (Utah) if I didn't ride the trails that are normally considered "unridable" and are usually just hiked, but still moutain bike legal. There's a loop out my back door that has about 1600' of climbing between 15% and 20%, then drops down to a slightly downhill road where you have to keep up with traffic for safety's sake (30+ mph). I'd love to go with a single ring setup, but this ride alone keeps me from doing it.

1x9 (or 10) works on 95% of all the trails ridden by mountain bikers...but some ride that other 5%. So, in summary, you're both right! Nice Anthem.

And because we're supposed to bo posting bikes....My reasonably light Cannondale 29er...22.1 lb.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

no carbon here 17lbs 7oz


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

This is my Sette Ace, it will soon be getting a new seat/seatpost from mattias which will be all white. It sits at 22lbs and 10oz possibly a bit less with this chain.

Frame	Sette Ace M 2500
Fork	Magura Durin SL 100mm(race+starnut)	1357
Shock	RockShox Monarch 3.3 ?
Bottle Cage	Karbona sc wing 17
Bolts	Al 2
Headset	Cane Creek S8 99
Top Cap, Bolt & Spacers ?
Stem	Sette Edge 110mm 152
Handlebar	Easton Ec90 111
Shifter	Sram X0 Gripshifters 195
Grips	ESI Racers Edge ?
Seatpost	Merek Carbon 180
Seat	Selle Italia SLR blue 141
SeatClamp	Woodman 12
Brakes	Hayes Stroker Gram F 228
Hayes Stroker Gram R 246
Rotors	Hope Floating 160mm 92
Hope Floating 140mm 72
Crankset	Middleburn RS-7 Duo 541
CrankBolts	Ti Self Extracting 22
Bottom Bracket	Crankbrothers Cobalt Ti 180
Front Derailleur	Sram xx 117
Rear Derailleur	Sram x9 + Al wheels & bolts	195
Chain	KMC X9 SL TiN ?
Cassette	Nino's Ti 11-34t 189
Skewer	J&L Flyweight 32
Wheelset	Hope Pro II's, DT Rev's, Sun EQ21	1576
Front Tire	Hutchinson Python 2.0 Airlite ?
Rear Tire	Hutchinson cobra 2.0 Airlite 527
Peddles	Crankbrothers Eggbeater 2Ti 224


----------



## sam111 (Sep 2, 2007)

alivio said:


> DAMN!
> How light?


Not sure mate.. i think its around 22lbs.. maybe more


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*2010 S-Works Stumpjumper FSR frame build v2*

here's my trailbike, built up from an upgraded warranty replacement frame + fork. not a full-on weenie bike - its built for SoCal trail riding, especially climbing/descending - will save the full-tilt weenie build for next time around perhaps with a hardtail - that's if the weight weenie sickness ever returns....

had the suspension back from Specialized SLC the other week after a custom S-Tune to make it ride more like a long travel S-Works Epic & have been "field testing" it up in Santa Cruz - really happy with this build & wish i was still up there riding now

Spec 09.08.2010 (August 9th 2010)

2010 S-Works Stumpjumper FSR frame (M) (+M4x15 Ti Brain mount bolt +M5x15mm plastic cable guide bolts +3M film plugs over cage holes)
SL 3k carbon veneer chainstay protector with 3M protective film (custom)
Specialized/Fox AFR Brain Shock 140mm travel w/ remote Trail Tune inertia valve, rebound adj. & Brain Fade (custom S-Tuned)
Specialized FutureShock S140TA 115-140mm adjustable travel, rebound adj. & Brain Fade (custom S-Tuned)
S-Works MTB crankset (+CarbonTi 40/26 X-Double Kit +Enduro zero hybrid ceramic OSBB bearings +Extralite EB1& EB1.1 bolts)
CB Candy 4Ti pedals (black)
2010 KMC X10 SL 
SRAM XX DM 39-26 FD (mod) (was 111g now 108g +mod M5 Schmolke carbon bolts)
08 SRAM X.0 Med RD (+Nobu 3k carbon inner plate +AFCbike pivot bolt +Zen 3k carbon pulleys with hybrid ceramic bearings +Toronto Cycles alloy pulley bolts)
SRAM X.0 Twistshift (mod) (drilled out to 1.5mm for Power Cordz +machined cable adjusters +M4x16mm plastic bolts)
Gore Ride-On Professional derailleur housing (black) (+Yumeya end caps +Power Cordz 1.2mm or XTR inners)
Syntace Duraflite 580x25.4mm bars
SL 3k carbon veneer bar end plugs (custom)
Hi Temp 42 foam grips or Poshbike's black nitrile (in photo's)
Cane Creek carbon expander starnut
Cane Creek headset bearings/races
Extralite Extrabolt 10 derilium headset spacers 15mm 
CarbonTi 3k carbon headset cap + alloy bolt. (mod) (custom) (no graphics)
Extralite Ultrastem UL3 25.4x100mm stem (custom) (flipped +Ti bolts +black tape over graphics)
Formula R1 brakeset nero/nero (custom) (no red! +BK Composites carbon brackets +Motul RBF-660 fluid)
F. mod Magura QM-12 180mm adaptor when needed (mod) (matte black ceramic was 24g now 14g +TH Ti bolts)
R. Eliflap carbon+alloy cnc 160mm R. rotor adaptor (custom) (matte black ceramic @9g +TH Ti bolts)
SwissStop Disc 25 organic pads or Formula sintered
08 Selle Italia SLR Carbonio Flow (black)
New Ultimate 30.9x330mm 3k carbon seatpost (mod) (was 135g now 118g +Smudek 3k carbon cradle)
Smudek UD carbon seatpost clamp 36.9mm (custom)
Cateye super skinny zipties (black)
Cateye Strada Wireless (black) (+.3g HP magnet on spoke with silicone blob)

Wheelset #1 (Training/Trails)
DT Swiss XR 1450 Race Edition wheelset (custom) (custom graphics +Enduro zero hybrid ceramic bearings +36 star rat)
SRAM XG-999 12-36t (custom)(+Chris King 12t alloy lockring +FRM 36t matte black ceramic was gold ano) or XTR M970 11-34 (+Extralite EB3.3 lockring +Yumeya Ti 17-20)
DT Swiss RWS Titan MTB skewers (+Mavic composite end caps)
CL adaptors (mod) (were 22g now 11g & 15g +DT Swiss lockrings)
F. rotor Scrub 180mm (black) or Formula SS 180mm floating (black)
R. rotor Scrub 160mm (black) or Formula SS 160mm (custom) (matte black ceramic)
Racing Ralph 26x2.25 EVO SnakeSkin or (custom) Conti Mountain King Protection 2.2 (black sidewalls not red)
Stans 21mm yellow tape (6cm overlap +3M paint protective film on overlap)
Stans Olympic UST valves (+black Purely Custom alloy valve collars +Mavic rubber valve washers)
Hutchinson Protect Air (120g)

Wheelset #2 (Timed Sprints)
2010 DT Swiss XRC 300 rims (28h) (custom) (black tape over red DT graphics)
2010 DT Swiss 190 CL hubs (custom)(+36 star rat) (black tape over red DT graphics)
DT Swiss Aerolite spokes (black)
DT Swiss Pro Loc nips (black)
Tune Skyline MTB skewers (black)
SRAM XG-999 11-32t (+Extralite EB3.3 lockring)
CL adaptors (mod) (were 22g now10g +Chris King 12t or DT Swiss lockrings)
Innolite 160mm rotors 
Rocket Ron 26x2.25 EVO or Race King SuperSonic 26x2.2 (depending on season)
Stans yellow tape (6cm overlap +3M paint protective film on overlap)
Stans Olympic UST valves (+black Purely Custom alloy valve collars +Mavic rubber valve washers)
Hutchinson Protect Air (120g)

weight with XRC300 wheelset : 9152g or 20.17lb

Future Upgrades:
2011 CB Eggbeater 11 Pedals (tuned)
2011 Rocket Ron 26x2.25 EVO SnakeSkin (or the new tubeless ready version)

pics of bike build on scales here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/culturesponge/sets/72157622742588038/with/4843297889/

thanks to everyone who supplied components or helped directly with this build

Adam @ Tree Fort Bikes : https://www.treefortbikes.com/ 
Andrea aka eliflap : https://eliflap.blog.aruba.it/
Andy @ Posh Bikes : https://www.poshbikes.com/ 
Autobot 5000 @ Purely Custom : https://www.purelycustom.com/ 
Bastien @ Dulight : https://dulight.fr/ 
Brian @ Chain Reaction Cycles : https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ 
Chris @ Real World Cycling : https://www.enduroforkseals.com/id232.html 
Chris @ Scrub (100% made in USA!) : https://www.scrubcomponents.com
Claudio aka clood69 : https://shop.ebay.com/clood69/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340
David @ DT Swiss : https://www.dtswiss.com
Davide @ Bikeonline.it : https://www.bikeonline.it/catalog/ 
Giovanni @ Light Bikes : https://sales.light-bikes.com/ 
Herr Nano @ Nano Bike Parts : https://nano-bike-parts.de
Jason @ Fairwheel Bikes : https://fairwheelbikes.com/ 
Jason & Andy @ Competitive Cyclist : https://www.competitivecyclist.com/ 
Jens & Stefan @ Schmolke Carbon : https://www.schmolke-carbon.de/ 
Joe @ joechaimui-rothshek-bikeparts : https://stores.ebay.com/joechaimui-rothshek-bikeparts 
LaLa, Mark & Brian @ Incycle San Dimas : https://incycle.com/ 
Matthais @ Bike Products : https://www.bike-products.com/ 
Martin @ Starbike : https://www.starbike.com/
Martin @ MCFK : https://www.mcfk.de/ 
Mike @ Tekbolt : https://www.tekbolt.com/ 
Mike @ Universal Cycles : https://www.universalcycles.com/ 
Nobu aka nobu335 : https://shop.ebay.com/nobu335/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686 
Pete @ Stans Notubes : https://www.notubes.com/home.php 
Phillip @ Power Cordz : https://www.powercordz.com/ 
Philippe @ JPRB 1 Wheels : https://www.jpracingbike1.com/ 
Rich & Vikki @ Wheelbuilder : https://www.wheelbuilder.com/ 
Robert @ R2-Bike : https://r2-bike.com/ 
Selcuk @ AFC bike : https://www.afcbike.com/tr/ 
Shane @ Mucky Nutz : https://www.muckynutz.com/ 
Smudek @ Smud-Carbon : https://www.smud-carbon.eu/ 
Tom @ Toronto Cycles : https://www.torontocycles.com/ 
Tony @ Specialized SLC : www.specialized.com

best









vid clip;

__
https://flic.kr/p/4877893733




























....edit to directly link images + vid clip....


----------



## hypercycler (Jul 7, 2009)

Pretty impressive weight for a 140mm travel trail bike!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks!:thumbsup:

after the original 09 sw stumpy frame went kaput last September it was great to have a second crack at building my idea of the perfect trailbike - so far so good


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

double post (sorry) served must be busy - please delete


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Great project,great weight,good looking bike and all,but...580mm flat bar on a 140mm trail bike? Come on...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Nozes said:


> Great project,great weight,good looking bike and all,but...580mm flat bar on a 140mm trail bike? Come on...


thanks

lol! tried 680mm riser bars back in '04 & loathed them

those 25.4 x 580mm Syntace Duraflite "flat" bars have a 6º rise, when the forks are in 140mm long travel mode it levels up the saddle and the grips - perfect for longer rides

...not sure i'd want bars any wider with a SL 25.4 stem - perhaps on the next build with a stiffer 31.8 

pic - montage of the bike with the forks in 140mm travel mode



....edit to directly link image....


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*upgraded 2008 Stumpjumper Carbon Pro Euro Version*

here's mrs culturesponges trailbike, its an upgraded 2008 Stumpjumper Carbon Pro Euro Version, terrific for me she's a mountain bike riding weight weenie too 

08 Stumpjumper Carbon Pro (S) (Euro model) +M5x17mm plastic cable guide bolts +3M film over bottle cage mounts)
Specialized Future Shock S120, 120mm travel, carbon 1 1/8 to 1.5" steerer, Trail Tune inertia valve, adjustable Brain Fade & rebound, piggyback one sided air spring & damper (custom tune) (neg spring @ 55)
Specialized AFR 120mm Shock w/ remote Trail Tune inertia valve, adj rebound and Brain Fade, 7.25x1.75"
XTR M970 crankset (custom) XTR 44t outer chainring +Rotor Q-Rings 33/23 +KCNC red ano chainring bolts)
XTR M970 B.B. (+Enduro Zero ceramic bearings)
CB Candy SL black (custom) (+CB red ano springs instead of blue)
09 KMC X10 SL TiN
XTR M970 DMD F. derailleur (mod) (was 118g now 111g +mod Schmolke carbon M4 bolts) 
08 SRAM X.0 med R. derallieur (+Nobu 3k carbon inner cage+ KCNC red ano alloy jockey bolts +SRAM Black Box ceramic pulleys +AFCBike red ano XO pivot bolt)
08 SRAM XO Twist Shifters (mod+custom) (widened to 1.5mm for PC +SRAM Amy grips +M5x20mm plastic bolts)
Jagwire Ripcord Pro carbon look derallieur cables (+1.2mm Power Cordz inner cables)
Syntace F119 stem (31.8x75mm) (mod) (one-off machined stem shim with windows +Ti bolts)
Syntace Duraflite UD carbon bar (mod) (31.8x560mm)
Titec pork rinds (mod) (trimmed to 85mm)
3k carbon veneer end plugs (custom made)
Cane Creek headset (+3k CC carbon interlok headset spacers)
CarbonTi 3k carbon top cap +Toronto Cycles red alloy bolt
2010 Formula R1 rosso carbonio (custom) (red ano with carbon levers +BK Composites carbon mount brackets) 
SwissStop Disc 25 pads with Scrubs or Formula sintered with SS rotors
F. rotor adaptor Magura QM-6 180mm (+Ti bolts) (modified) (raw alloy) (was 22g now 16g)
R. rotor adaptor Magura QM-12 160mm (+Ti bolts) (modified) (raw alloy) (was 22g now 14g)
Terry Butterfly carbon & leather saddle (+Selle Italia SLR Carbonio rails +shell)
Syntace P6 3k carbon seatpost (30.9 x 300mm) (mod) (+Ti bolts) 
Smudek 36.9 ud carbon seatpost collar (custom made)
Fluffy Velcro chainstay protector (also on upper rear triangle)
3m protective film on crank arms 
Cateye Strada Wireless (black) (+.3g HP magnet on spoke with silicone blob)
Cateye superthin zipties

Wheelset #1 (Local Trails/Sprints)
09 DT Swiss XRC330 carbon rims (28h)
09 DT Swiss 190s CL hubs (+DT 36 star rat)
09 DT Swiss Aerolite spokes (black)
09 DT Swiss Pro Loc nips (black)
Tune Skyline MTB skewers (red ano)
08 SRAM PG990 11-34 Cassette (red ano)
CL Adaptors (modified) (raw alloy) (machined from 22g to F. 14g R.11g +DT Swiss lockrings)
F. Rotor Scrub 180mm (black)
R. Rotor Scrub 160mm (black)
Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO 26x 2.25 or Race King SuperSonic 26x2.2 (depending on season)
Stans 21mm yellow tape (6cm overlap +3M paint protective film on overlap)
DT Swiss UST valves (+red ano Purely Custom SL valve collars) 
Hutchinson Protect Air (60g in each tire)

Wheelset #2 (Trail Riding)
Specialized DT Swiss 4.2d rims 28h
Specialized/DT Swiss Stout & 340s (+36 star rat) 
DT Swiss Competition spokes (black)
DT Swiss Alloy nips (red ano)
DT Swiss RWS MTB Thru Bolt skewers (red)
XTR M970 + FRM 12-36 Cassette (red ano 36t)
CL Adaptors (Mod) (were 22g now 15g each +DT Swiss lockrings)
F. rotor Formula floating180mm rotor (black)
R. rotor Formula 160mm rotor (custom) (matte black ceramic)
F. tire Conti Mountain King Protection 26x 2.2 
R. tire Schwalbe Racing Ralph EVO SnakeSkin 26x 2.25 
DT Swiss XR UST rim strips
DT Swiss UST valves (+red ano Purely Custom SL valve collars) 
Hutchinson Protect Air (90g in each tire)

Weight 24.07.10 with XRC330 wheelset: 10kg (22lb)

Future Upgrades: Gore Ride-On Professional cable housing (black)

pics of bikes upgrade components on scales here : https://www.flickr.com/photos/culturesponge/sets/72157614734809635/with/4841988416/





















:thumbsup:


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

whore.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

xcracer87 said:


> whore.


eh?

care to explain


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

Culturespone, 

great looking set of bikes super awesome !


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Culturesponge,

I want to one day have a wife like yours.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

culturesponge





​


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks, she's one in a billion & the only reason why i don't live in the UK anymore :thumbsup:

we were both up @ 5am to do the photos for this thread & rode our bikes 7 miles (most of it uphill!) with all the extra camera gear to get to the location - sorry if there's zillions of pics it was very hard to edit them down 

best!

(typo)


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> eh?
> 
> care to explain


At a guess I'd say he's saying that weight weenies is a male only term, and that a female lightweight bike enthusiast would be a weight whore. It doesn't have quite the same ring to it. :skep:


----------



## xcracer87 (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm referring to your first bike post. A little overboard, you have at least 5 pictures and video of your bike... well done, but you are a bike whore. no problems there.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

agreed. lot's of characters on the internet

thought it might have been because i'd thanked Schmolke & Mcfk in the link list i'd compiled to make my post more interesting - even though i had to sent both the bars & seatpost back because they were substandard :madmax:

let's perhaps use the same definition for both male or female weight weenies in future peeps


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

xcracer87 said:


> I'm referring to your first bike post. A little overboard, you have at least 5 pictures and video of your bike... well done, but you are a bike whore. no problems there.


LOL - just skip the post the & keep your rude commrnts to yourself!

not a whore - just a skint, holiday missing wally at the very end of an endless bike build


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

How I DREAM to have a cycling weight weenie woman.....(sigh)


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

keep yours eyes peeled, they are out there - but take some finding! 

... we have some fairly steep climbs here - all it took was a reasonably light wheelset + better gripping & faster rolling tires & she had the weenie sickness as bad as me :thumbsup:

i think her bike build is better than mine. more co-ordinated


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> keep yours eyes peeled, they are out there - but take some finding!


They sure do. I just found one so we'll see what happens.


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

culturesponge said:


> ... we have some fairly steep climbs here


Where in CA are you?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Greetings from Mrs. Culturesponge

Thanks for the compliments everybody

We are in Santa Monica. Paseo Miramar is a steep but short climb up to Eagle Pass Rd. that we ride from time to time. Having a lighter bike makes the difference between fun and misery. Women prefer long, lean toned legs over weight lifters legs. Trust me...Ever see a weight lifter wearing a skirt? It is also one of the reasons I use Q Rings.

Congratulations mtbnozpikr (does she know you by this user name)? If not, don't tell her.

Best of luck!


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

Pronghorn SW Race
In the lightest spec 8284g, for those from behind the big pond 18.26lbs.

SLIDESHOW


----------



## xcatax (Mar 26, 2009)

I like ur bike Chris , good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Now that's a show-stopper!
Very nice Chris,congrats on the great machine!


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

*Small Bump Compliance?*

Wow, that Pronghorn must have near zero small bump compliance. I can see that the Instant Center of that linkage is like meters ahead of the bike. That means that initially the entire linkage will rotate like it were a swingarm of several meters length. Strange design choice. :skep:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

ginsu2k said:


> Wow, that Pronghorn must have near zero small bump compliance. I can see that the Instant Center of that linkage is like meters ahead of the bike. That means that initially the entire linkage will rotate like it were a swingarm of several meters length. Strange design choice. :skep:


I don't see what you are getting at. The linkage (swing link attached to the shock) doesn't have an instant center, it has an actual center of rotation, which is at the pivot point on the top tube. I don't see how tuning the shock rate with that configuration would be any different than with a more traditionally configured rocker.


----------



## banksd1983 (Jun 18, 2007)

21.9 lbs and ready to ride


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Finished for now. Recently added the 105 road FD the XX chainrings on the Hollowgrams, and I finally cut and bled the Hope brakes. Next spring I plan on rebuilding the wheels with Revolutions and getting a carbon bar to replace the porker that is on the bike now. After these two changes I think the bike will be about a pound or pound and a half lighter. Currently it's 22.4, for details see the spreadsheet below.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

veloreality said:


> anyone else rock thier water bottle in your jersey pocket? being full rigid i lose my bottles often and while racing with people right behind you it can be a pain. ive ridden about 4 times recently with a bottle in my center jersey pocket and im liking it so far. i tried it in my side pocket but it would spin my jersey around so the bottle was by my stomache so that didnt work


Search Tacx Tao....you'll never have any issues losing bottles with these cages. Grab more surface of the bottle and are both rubber and aluminum for even more grab.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

smilinsteve said:


> I don't see what you are getting at. The linkage (swing link attached to the shock) doesn't have an instant center, it has an actual center of rotation, which is at the pivot point on the top tube. I don't see how tuning the shock rate with that configuration would be any different than with a more traditionally configured rocker.


A rocker is not a linkage, it is a link!

Take an engineering Dynamics class and the truth will be revealed!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I think you are over analyzing it ginsu. 
You said this:


ginsu2k said:


> Wow, that Pronghorn must have near zero small bump compliance. I can see that the Instant Center of that linkage is like meters ahead of the bike. That means that initially *the entire linkage will rotate like it were a swingarm of several meters length. *Strange design choice. :skep:


If you can see where the instant center of rotation for the rear axle is, without seeing the pivot location at the bottom bracket, you are a better man than I.

Regardless, I say it doesn't matter as far as small bump compliance is concerned. 
Instant center defines the axle path at any given point in the suspension travel, and for a horst link bike it varies throughout the travel. It only defines axle path, which doesn't necesarily have anything to do with compliance.

As an example, if the axle path at some point in the travel becomes a vertical straight line, then the instant center goes to infinity. That doesn't mean it absorbs bumps any worse than a moment before when the axle was following a curve with a center near the bb.

It sounds like you are imagining the distance to the instant center to be a moment arm, but it isn't.


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

Woo many good bikes you guys have here, so shame to post mine with those crappy parts, not so light, but like its color and speed.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

1415chris said:


> Pronghorn SW Race
> In the lightest spec 8284g, for those from behind the big pond 18.26lbs.
> 
> SLIDESHOW


Very nice bike, but it looks like the speedneedle won't last very long this way.
You have a setback seatpost and the saddle still all the way back.

I give you a dozen rides, then the rails of the speedneedle will start to fail.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

yellowbook said:


> Very nice bike, but it looks like the speedneedle won't last very long this way.
> You have a setback seatpost and the saddle still all the way back.
> 
> I give you a dozen rides, then the rails of the speedneedle will start to fail.


I beg to differ. I've been riding one SpeedNeedle with pretty much that exact positioning for the last 3 years, and another for about 2 years. Neither one is showing any signs of rail failure. One is the older version without Kevlar wrap on the rails, and the other is the newer version with.


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

i rode my speedneedle just like that for 1500+ miles and it was perfect.


----------



## scuver (Nov 5, 2009)

dragonq said:


> Woo many good bikes you guys have here, so shame to post mine with those crappy parts, not so light, but like its color and speed.


Nice bike!
Can you tell me more about the frame and fork?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

dragonq said:


> Woo many good bikes you guys have here, so shame to post mine with those crappy parts, not so light, but like its color and speed.


This, students, is an example of false modesty. 
That thing looks like it weighs a ton!


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok, more power to you then.:thumbsup: 
I had both the old and the new speedneedle fail on seatposts like this when pushed all the way back. 
Since then I switched to a setback seatpost and a different clamp system.
That seems to work for me with zero problems.


----------



## hisbabyf (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi all this is my bike. Not exactly light weight at 28.16 but keen to loose some weight.


----------



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

hisbabyf said:


> Hi all this is my bike. Not exactly light weight at 28.16 but keen to loose some weight.


It will be helpful for the rest if u were to post the spec down. I'm from SMBF too :thumbsup:


----------



## hisbabyf (Jul 24, 2010)

cadre said:


> It will be helpful for the rest if u were to post the spec down. I'm from SMBF too :thumbsup:


Hey hello! i remember your thread with the super light bike!

Here are the specs, its made for AM so wanna keep the components AM ready :thumbsup:

Frame: Chumba XCL Size S
Fork: 2010 36 Fox Float RC2 FIT
Headset: ChrisKing
Shock: Fox RP23
Wheelset:ZTR Flow rims/DT revolution spokes/Hadley hubs/Brass Nipples
Rim Tape: Stan's 5g Tubeless rimtape
Valve: Stan's Tubeless valves
Tires: F/Kenda Nevagal 2.35 R/Continental RaceKing 2.2 Supersonic
Tubes: NIL(Tubeless)
Rotors: F/ Ashima AiRotor 160mm R/ Ashima AiRotor 140mm
Brakeset: Avid Elixir CR
Rear Dee: Sram X0 carbon/Token jockey wheels
Front Dee: XT M770 E-type
Shifters: Sram X0 gripshift
Crankset: XTR M970
Bottom Bracket: ChrisKing 
Bashring: Salsa
Pedals: Welgo MG 1 
Chain: XTR CN7701
Cassette: XT M970
Bar: Spank Spike 777 
Grips: ODI Long Neck
Stem: Thomson X4 70mm silver
Seat Clamp: Hope 38.5
Seatpost: USE1 Alien Cyclops
Saddle: WTB Rocket V Team Titanium
Spacers: Token Carbon
Rear skewer: Salsa QR


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

hisbabyf said:


> Hi all this is my bike. Not exactly light weight at 28.16 but keen to loose some weight.


You might loose a pound just by cleaning it


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

V.P., LOL, I was thinking the same thing.

Best, John


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

*My Bike*

Hey, Ihave been doing a bit of work on my old GT I-Drive and would like a few opinions on it.Its not superlight like most bikes on this thread but its working for me.
So i started out with the bike weighing in at 15.66kg, since then i have replaced the wheelset- Notubes ZTR Arch
Tyres-Hutichson Pythons Probably change to Rocket Rons
Converted to 1 X 9 and love it
new seat and seat post

still want to change cranks to probably SLX 175mm
Need to change rear der- open to comments on this.

At the moment it weighs 13.76 kg, and i know it will never be super light but doing this on a budget.

cheers for reading


----------



## mike49 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Ghost HTX Lector*

Hi,

some pictures of my bike:













Hope you like it. Weight as pictured above is 8.5kg.

Greetings from Germany!


----------



## illini (Dec 31, 2009)

Not sure my Trek deserves to be here amongst all these great bikes. WW bikes are really expensive so i can only do with what i can do on a budget.

Frame- 2007 Trek Elite 9.9
Fork- Reba Race
Brakes- Elixer CR
Bars- TruVativ Team Carbon
Shifter- Sram Attack Twist Shifter
Stem- Ritchey WCS 4 Axis
Headset- Chris King
Seat- Selle Flite Gel Flow
Post- Bontrager X Carbon
Rear Derailleur- XT M772
Crank Arms- Bontrager GXP Made by TruVativ (very underrated imo)
Pedals- Shimano DX ( I know Heavy but they wont break)
Chainring- Middleburn 32X
Rims- Bontrager Race Disc
Tires- Kenda SB8/light weight tubes

I know there are things like my rims, cranks and post, that i could improve on. The bike is a shade under 23lb. Im happy with the setup until something breaks then i will replace with something better.


----------



## IM31408 (Dec 24, 2008)

mike49 said:


> Hi,
> 
> some pictures of my bike:
> 
> ...


Really nice looking bike. Looks like a lot of effort was put into getting everything to match. Great bike!


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

scuver said:


> Nice bike!
> Can you tell me more about the frame and fork?


The frame is Titanium Paduano Caligola, I am 1.68m I told them to make the downtube slightly thicker to minimize the flex as well as minimize the space of of where top and down tube meeting the headtube (look more handsome but heavier  . Fork is Pace (ex DT) RC- 31 C-type also made of Ti but wrapped with carbon.


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

The FD is a good found, what seatpost are you using?


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow nice bike! really like the gold motif. Some black cranks like KCNC would really complete it


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks like one of these, but i'm not for sure. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...416741&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2175wt_911


----------



## mike49 (Jun 25, 2009)

IM31408 said:


> Really nice looking bike. Looks like a lot of effort was put into getting everything to match. Great bike!


Thank you!

Yes, spent some time in finding und putting together matching parts. Still not finished yet


----------



## mike49 (Jun 25, 2009)

seppk said:


> Wow nice bike! really like the gold motif. Some black cranks like KCNC would really complete it


I'm already looking for a Clavicula. Quite some money to spend, but it will come.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

smilinsteve said:


> I don't see what you are getting at. The linkage (swing link attached to the shock) doesn't have an instant center, it has an actual center of rotation, which is at the pivot point on the top tube. I don't see how tuning the shock rate with that configuration would be any different than with a more traditionally configured rocker.


Instant Center is a stupid name created by Tony Ellsworth for that imaginary point in space where all true virtual pivot point bikes rotate around. You find it by lining up the linkage points of the upper and lower links and projecting a line forwards thru them. Of course where that point in space is will change as the suspension cycles / sags between a loaded and unloaded state. All horst-link 4-bars, all VPP bikes, all DW-Links have an IC/VP point someplace.

In the case of your lovely carbon frame, the initial point lines up like he said, meters ahead of the frame and roughly at handlebar level. However once you take rider weight sag into account, it looks like the point will be lower down around a height of the fork crown.


----------



## mike49 (Jun 25, 2009)

dragonq said:


> The FD is a good found, what seatpost are you using?


The FD is Shimano LX Gold Edition from 2005. Fits perfect and weighs only 135g.

The seatpost is a cleaned FSA K-Force Light. Quite heavy though, but looks nice and has a very solid seat clamp.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

That Ghost Lector is one of the nicest rides I have seen in a while, and I probably look through 50 pages of "Post Your _____s" threads a day, both on here and Pinkbike.com. Color me stupid for asking, but what rear derailleur is that? It looks like last years XT Shadow, but the cage isn't silver.


----------



## mike49 (Jun 25, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> That Ghost Lector is one of the nicest rides I have seen in a while, and I probably look through 50 pages of "Post Your _____s" threads a day, both on here and Pinkbike.com. Color me stupid for asking, but what rear derailleur is that? It looks like last years XT Shadow, but the cage isn't silver.


Thanks :thumbsup:

It's a XTR Shadow with carbon cage. I'm still looking for some Yumeya parts for the derailleur.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Go on Jensonusa.com. They have a craaazy sale on Yumeya stuff. I didn't recognize the derailleur because the edges of the "X" on it look more rounded than XTRs I've seen
.
http://www.jensonusa.com/search/?s=yumeya&btnSearch.x=10&btnSearch.y=11


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

mike49 said:


> The FD is Shimano LX Gold Edition from 2005. Fits perfect and weighs only 135g.
> 
> The seatpost is a cleaned FSA K-Force Light. Quite heavy though, but looks nice and has a very solid seat clamp.


didn't know that it look so nice after cleaned :thumbsup:


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Not the lightest but not expensive bike either... @ $1,655 w/ sram blackbox ceramic bearings, '05 rockshox sid, etc... 21.2 lbs.

21 lbs 4 oz. = 21.25lbs


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

No front derallier? What, do you shift it by hand?

Anyway that's very little Lbs. for under 1700 hundred, nice job.


----------



## mike49 (Jun 25, 2009)

seppk said:


> Wow nice bike! really like the gold motif. Some black cranks like KCNC would really complete it


Changed the cranks and now have a matching fork as well:





Weight as pictured above is 8.4kg = 18.5lbs. Hope you like it...


----------



## timbuktu (Nov 9, 2008)

Sub 19 pounds.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

dragonq said:


> Woo many good bikes you guys have here, so shame to post mine with those crappy parts, not so light, but like its color and speed.


I only come here for cool bike pics, and I like the Paduano. I might have picked a few colorful parts to set off all the metallic and black parts, though.


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

I've posted elsewhere... 20.1 lb

Highlights:
SRAM Red rear, Dura Ace front (with Speen), SRAM 900TT levers on Pauls' Thumbies. KCNC bars, grips, stem and seatpost.


----------



## RaikkuFIN (May 11, 2010)

How light is light enough?(Can I post 9.5kg Ht?)


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

go for it


----------



## guize (Sep 15, 2010)

My Volare Tirreno - Sub 10Kg


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

10 speed grip shift for shimano? Who makes that?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

SEC. Nino's been flogging them on ebay since at least june. They're pretty cheap but they aren't 
sealed very well (mud magnets) so expect the shift quality to degrade quickly unless kept 
immaculately clean. SRAM will likely have their 10 speed twisters out by the spring, and now 
that shimano is going to ten speeds with nine speeds extending down into the lower groups around 
Alivio level, shimano will probably release a 9 speed version of their Revo twist shifters (which while 
not super light, are super reliable).

Also that Volare isn't using a ten speed shimano/sram spaced cassette, but the Recon 10 speed alloy cassette (which comes also in the silver finish and whose ramps are different than shimano or sram) which uses an offset granny cog but with all nine speed spacing so it works with 9 speed chains and derailleurs. When you buy the cassettes from recon dealers, they come with a modified set of SEC ten-speed shifters which are actually 9 speed spacing inside, just with an extra click. I got a set of them in the gold TiN coating on the cassette in the 11-36 size. They're really light but you need to run their shifters, or shimano BS77 bar-end shifters/thumbies setup with the casette.


----------



## guize (Sep 15, 2010)

DeeEight said:


> SEC. Nino's been flogging them on ebay since at least june. They're pretty cheap but they aren't
> sealed very well (mud magnets) so expect the shift quality to degrade quickly unless kept
> immaculately clean. SRAM will likely have their 10 speed twisters out by the spring, and now
> that shimano is going to ten speeds with nine speeds extending down into the lower groups around
> ...


Thanks for explaining! :thumbsup:

That's right. Cassette Recon with grip.
Adaptive system shimano 9v (9v to 10v).


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

guize,

Good lookin' ride you got there














Ride on..................​


----------



## guize (Sep 15, 2010)

Jake Pay said:


> guize,
> 
> Good lookin' ride you got there
> 
> ...


Tks!


----------



## Zagi (Feb 1, 2007)

project sub 9 kg. of mine - 8,98 kg. as pictured
next thing is ztr rims and formula r1 brakes
i want light bike , but ready to race , without too light and fragile parts


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

here my Lynskey 29er with 1 x 10 set up

some specs:

BB30 , single chainring ( oval Rotor 36T ciclocorss type )

XX rear der with X.0 gripshift tuned ( to have right cable pull ratio )

sliding dropouts , titanium frame with helix technology

Lefty with ZTR Crest 29er

1 and 1/8 carbon steerer tube and stem 



Component Description (Manifacturer Model Size Notes) Weight (g) 

Bar Ends: // // 
Bottle Cage: Specialized Rib Cage Pro 34 
Bottle Cage Bolts: steel 6 
Bottom Bracket: Cannondale 128mm + BB30 bearings 142 
Brake Levers: // // 
Brakes Rear: Formula R1 carbon 180 
Brakes Front: Formula R1 carbon 166 
Cables / Housing: Shimano 60 
Cassette: Sram XX 11-36T 212 
Chain: KMC X10SL gold 242 
Crankset: 
- Crank Arms: Cannondale SL Hollowgram grey 370 
- Crank Bolts: Cannondale black 30 
- Outer Ring: Rotor oval 36T 110mm BCD including spider and bolts 100 
- Middle Ring: // // 
- Inner Ring: //  // 
- Ring Bolts: Tiso ( included in the ring weight ) // 
Derailleur Front: Rohloff chain guide 66 
Derailleur Rear: Sram XX long cage with AFC pulleys 170 
Fork: Lefty SL 2010 Carbon 80 mm 1197 
Frame: Lynskey Pro 29 Lefty size M 1788 
Grips: Extralite 19 
Handle Bar: EDGE Composites oversize 152 
Headset: Cannondale bearings and cups 96 
Headset Cap/Bolt: // // 
Headset Spacers: // // 
Pedals: Crank Borthers EGG Beater 11 177 
Quick Releases: Token rear 22 
Rear Shock: // // 
Seat: Saevid 80 
Seat Binder: Carbon T1 34,9 11 
Seat Post: EDGE Composites 31,6 x 400 192 
Shifters: Sram X.0 tuned for XX by Sven Roppel + cable (only right side ) 100 
Stem: EDGE Composites 100mm 120 
Tire Front: Geax Barro Race 29 x 2,0 462 
Tire Rear: Geax Barro Race 29 x 2,0 466 
Tubes: Notunes sealant 250 
Wheel set (Front): ZTR Crest 29er 640 
Wheel set (Rear): ZTR Crest 29er 756 
Wheel Set (Entire): 
- Rims: ZTR Crest 29er 
- Spokes: Sapim C-X ray 
- Nipples: ergal blue 
- Hub Front: Tune Cannonball SL 
- Hub Rear: Tune Kong SS 
Misc Option: grease, disc adapters and bolts 154 

Total Weight 8460 Grams 18,65 Pounds


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey Eli, that Linskey looks really "twisted".
As usual with your bikes, great looking rig, congrats.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Andrea, how many WW bikes do you own now???


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hot Hot. The cannondale is sweet.. Use red Pulley bolts...
Eli. Nice. More blue please


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Zagi said:


> project sub 9 kg. of mine - 8,98 kg. as pictured
> next thing is ztr rims and formula r1 brakes
> i want light bike , but ready to race , without too light and fragile parts


Why didn't you use a Hollowgram crankset?


----------



## Zagi (Feb 1, 2007)

limba said:


> Why didn't you use a Hollowgram crankset?


kcnc is much cheaper , and every second cannondale has hollowgram crankset , but I wanted something unique in this area . Love this CNC-d look of KCNC cranks .


----------



## ohadamirov (Jun 26, 2008)

eliflap said:


> here my Lynskey 29er with 1 x 10 set up
> 
> some specs:
> 
> ...


Great job!!! Enjoy your new ride Eli !!!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> Andrea, how many WW bikes do you own now???


now only 3 bikes.

Flash 29er, Lynskey 29er and naked Scalpel


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> Eli. Nice. More blue please


arriving soon a 2011 X.0 rear derailleur with AFC blue 10T pulleys

2-3 weeks to have at home then finding time to install


----------



## thevincentlee (Dec 6, 2009)

Original Thread Here, with specks and weights of each and every component
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=652387


----------



## NVIbex (Sep 18, 2006)

Sweet lookin' ride


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

I must agree thevincentlee, but if you wanna make it lighter, you should change these brakes  

the new X.0 brakes will fit there perfectly


----------



## thevincentlee (Dec 6, 2009)

vladxc said:


> I must agree thevincentlee, but if you wanna make it lighter, you should change these brakes
> 
> the new X.0 brakes will fit there perfectly


they are like 300g for the unit including the rotors. Those have got to be 350+ when released. my were 220 for the pair of xt's. The only reason I bought them, were becuase they have on the fly modulation and adjustments.


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Some new pictures of my No Saint MaxAri R Carbon. Cranks are going to change to something else but im waiting for the new Race Face Next and Next SL cranks to be available and maybe get one of those.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Frame: Kona Four Deluxe 2008,18",Fox RP2
Fork:Magura Durin Race 2009 1450gr
Headset:Crank Brothers DirectSet 65gr.
Stem: KCNC 100mmx6º 103gr.
Handlebar: Truvativ Noir World Cup 31.8x640mm 171gr.
Grips: Bontrager XXX Lite 15gr.
Seatpost: MSC 27.2x350mm 171gr.
Seatpost collar: KCNC 30.9 14gr.
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR 135gr.
Brakes: Hayes Stroker Gram+Hope rotors
Shifters: Shimano XT
Derailleur Front. :Shimano XTR M901 118 gr.
Derailleur Rear. :Shimano XT Shadow
Cassete: Shimano XT 12-32 ( 8speed only) 
Chain: MSC SFL901B ~250gr.
Crankset: Aerozine X12-SL 22+32+42 (42 ring MSC 61gr.) =723gr incl. BB
Pedals: Exustar PM25 (ti axles) 219gr.
Wheels: Aros NoTubes ZTR Olympic+Sapim spokes+A2Z hubs
Quick releases: Use Spin Stix Ti = 55gr.
Tires: Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1 Evo 387gr + Maxxis Flyweight 330 330gr.
Sealant: Joe's No Flats ~80gr.
Cables and guides: Nokon
Misc. : Sigma BC800,bottle cage Lifeline Titanium 22gr,plastic chainstay protector,neoprene headset protector,stickers...

9,970kg or 21.9lbs

Yes,it is possible!


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Did you weight that bike on a scale or just add up the manufacturer's claimed weights?


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

All posted weights were confirmed by me,and the bike was weighed on 2 diferent scales.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Your SLR saddle weighs 135g? I know it says 135g on the leather but they're usually heavier.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

My SLR saddle says "125g" on it but actually weighs 143 grams.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

newest version slr carbonio flow has 120g emblazoned on the saddle - so perhaps they are 130g? 


here's my "125g" @ 132g - another weighs 134g :madman:


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

There's all kinds of SLR saddles based on one basic shape just like the Flite. He lists an SLR saddle, not the Flow, it doesn't have carbon rails... just a basic SLR. It says 135g right on the saddle but they never weigh 135g. Maybe his does.

Ah, who cares, not me. The weight he gave for the bike just seemed too light to me. It would be pretty lame to lie about the weight of your bike and even lamer to argue about it so I'll just stop.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

limba said:


> There's all kinds of SLR saddles based on one basic shape just like the Flite. He lists an SLR saddle, not the Flow, it doesn't have carbon rails... just a basic SLR. It says 135g right on the saddle but they never weigh 135g. Maybe his does.
> 
> Ah, who cares, not me. The weight he gave for the bike just seemed too light to me. It would be pretty lame to lie about the weight of your bike and even lamer to argue about it so I'll just stop.


don't blame you for calling him out - 08 Kona 4 deluxe under 10kg - bah!

very weak to fib weights on here - but i bet it happen's often :ihih:

that bike was weighed on 2 different (bathroom)scales i bet?



Nozes profile said:


> Bike Setup:
> Kona Four 08,Magura Durin,ZTR Olympic,Rocket Ron's 2.1,Truvativ Stylo OCT,XT,carbon 26" bars,SLR XC,Hayes Stroker...23.6lbs.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

limba said:


> Your SLR saddle weighs 135g? I know it says 135g on the leather but they're usually heavier.


Ya got that right








Mine weighed in at 143g and I was lucky it was that lite


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Jake Pay said:


> Ya got that right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mine is 141...


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

facelessfools said:


> mine is 141...


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Jake Pay said:


>


i got that email from dog too!!1


----------



## toowps (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi, this is my bike, not really ww, but good enough for me!

Frame: Orbea Lanza
Crank: XTR 
Stem: smica lite pro
Handle bar: controltech scandium
Seatpost: KCNC Ti Pro Lite
Cassette: ultegra
Shifters: X0 gripshift
Hubs: sun ringlé dirty flea
Spokes: sapim CX ray
Rims: dt swiss 4.2
Cables: Alligator I-links
Disc Rotor: Alligator
Chain: KMC X9SL gold
Tires: continental speedking supersonic 
Bar ends: smica ultralight
Saddle: selle italia slr
Brakes: hope mono mini
Pedals: Eggbeater C
Back Derrie: Sram X0 blackbox
Front Derrie: XTR
Rigid Fork: Axima Carbotech
*Suspension Fork: need a new one advice?*

Weight: +/- 8,7 kg or 19,18 lbs (I'll hang it back on the scale one of the days)










Update to come:

- tune speedneedle

Any advice is always welcome!


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

toowps said:


> Hi, this is my bike, not really ww, but good enough for me!
> 
> Update to come:
> 
> ...


What's it weigh?


----------



## toowps (Sep 19, 2010)

specs are attached


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

magura durin sl for the fork!!!!


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> don't blame you for calling him out - 08 Kona 4 deluxe under 10kg - bah!
> 
> very weak to fib weights on here - but i bet it happen's often :ihih:
> 
> that bike was weighed on 2 different (bathroom)scales i bet?


Well guess what,you're right about the saddle,I didn't confirm the weight! I don't even know what model or year it is,it came with a used road bike and has "titanium tube" rails.It replaced the SLR XC Gel Flow I had and the bike lost 50 grams.
Now for your suspicions: This bike weights 9,96kg with everything you see in the list,believe it or not.If you are that skeptical about it,why not go ahead and do the math?I didn't weight the frame and some other components,and I sure won't disassamble my bike to weight them just for you to verify them,but lose some of your precious time to really look into what is bolted to that heavy,reliable,great handling frame,you might get it!

Oh,and the handlebar...is 162 grams,not 171.Sorry about that!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

hola Nozes

just having fun - my 10kg comment was tongue-in-cheek - sorry if you misunderstood

congrats, you've tuned your bike without compromising ride quality - a lesson to learn perhaps :thumbsup:


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok man,I did read your post a little too fast...cheers!


----------



## evil zlayo (Apr 22, 2007)

still not done, but soon.... 8.2kg


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Sweeeeet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Beautimus


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

That bikes like gravy.


----------



## hugofabreu (Sep 20, 2005)

Frame: 2000 18" Litespeed Pisgah, with Litespeed disc brake adaptor, custom decals, 1550+72g
Fork: 2005 Fox F100 RLT, new paint,decals,dials to 2011 look, 1620g
Rear Derr: Dura Ace 7900, with AFCBike Delrin pulleys, 152g
Front Derr: Dura Ace 7900 with Speen adaptor, 76g
Crank: XTR M960 cut down to 2x with Mattias Hellore's 42/27T titanium rings
Brakes: Magura Marta
Stem: Syntace F99, ... 99g?
Headset: Chris King
Handle bar: Easton EC90, 99g!
Grips: Bontrager RaceX Lite
Seatpost: KCNC Ti Pro Lite, 147g
Seat collar: KCNC, 12g
Cassette: XT M760
Shifters: XT M750
QRs: USE Spin Stix, 56g
Wheels: Stans Olympics on Hope Pro 2 with DT Revolition, 1499g
Cables: Alligator I-links
Disc Rotor: Formula R1, 82g?
Chain: KMC X10SL, 240g
Tires: Schwalbe Rocket Ron, 435,450g
Saddle: Tune Speedneedle leather, 91g
Pedals: Eggbeater Ti with Ti Spindles

8.9Kg


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

Rotwild R.R2 HT 2010


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Mario, what disc rotor are you using on the front?


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

this one:










KCNC Razor

160 mm - 73g

140 mm - 61 g


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

Currently 21lbs, should go to low 19's when I decide to get Enve rims and Tune hubs next summer. For now I'm gonna ride the ass of this thing and put some knobbly tires on it for the coming winter months.

Frame: Lynskey Pro 29 Lefty (XL)
Forks: Cannondale Lefty 29'er Speed Carbon with DLR 
Bars: Schmolke SLO 31.8mm 600mm Long
Stem: Cannondale XC3 SI Stem Steerer, 5 degree drop 
Headset: Cannondale Headshok
Grips: ESI Foam
Bar Ends: Tune RH1 'Lenkerhornchen'

Brake Lever assy: Formula R1 with carbon lever, custom white with BK Composites carbon fixings 
Calipers: Formula R1 
Discs: Formula brakes
Pads: SSwissStop Bremsbeläge, only because they are green !!!

Hoses: Jagwire Hyflow white

Shifters: SRAM XX
Cables: Nokon white
Front Mech: SRAM XX Low mount bottom pull
Rear Mech: SRAM XX Medium cage

Seat: Fi'zik Custom White and Lime Green, carbon fibre / kevlar rails
Seat Post: Thompson Masterpiece, soom to be Schmolke TLO 350mm (hurry up Schmle !!!)
Seat Post Clamp: Carbon Ti 34.9mm Green Anodized

Cranks: SRAM XX
Chainring(s): SRAM XX 26/39
Chain: SRAM Hollowcore
Cassette: SRAM 11/36
Pedals: Nukeproof Proton Mag Ti "Flats", soon to be Crank Brothers Eggbeater 11 (when I'm brave enough)
Bottom Bracket: SRAM BB30 Ceramic

Wheels: 
Rim: Stans Arch 
Spokes: Industry Nine 
Hub: Industry Nine 29'er Cross Country 
Tube: Schwalbe SV19A
Tire: Schwalbe Furious Fred

Weight: 21lbs, will get proper measurement once the Schmolke seat post and CB pedals are fitted.

Pics:


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow. Beauteou$$$.
(Was thinking it looks like it should weigh much less than than until I noticed it was a 29er.)
Great rig man. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

Simonhi said:


> Currently 21lbs, should go to low 19's when I decide to get Enve rims and Tune hubs next summer.
> Weight: 21lbs, will get proper measurement once the Schmolke seat post and CB pedals are fitted.
> 
> Pics:
> ...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking bike


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

1993gsxr907 said:


> Simonhi said:
> 
> 
> > Currently 21lbs, should go to low 19's when I decide to get Enve rims and Tune hubs next summer.
> ...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

1993gsxr907 said:


> 1993gsxr907 said:
> 
> 
> > Simonhi said:
> ...


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> 1993gsxr907 said:
> 
> 
> > 1993gsxr907 said:
> ...


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> 1993gsxr907 said:
> 
> 
> > 1993gsxr907 said:
> ...


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Simonhi said:


> Currently 21lbs, should go to low 19's when I decide to get Enve rims and Tune hubs next summer........
> 
> Frame: Lynskey Pro 29 Lefty (XL)
> Forks: Cannondale Lefty 29'er Speed Carbon with DLR
> ...


Dude. 
You have the nicest twisted Lynsky Lefty 29er in the World!
The GREEN is *killer*. The build couldn't be better, and I don't even like 29ers OR Lefty forks! I guess I do now  
Awesome, awesome build (as if you didn't know that). :thumbsup:


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome ! simple and beautiful


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

Simonhi said:


>


Please forgive me for eyehumping your bike. Can you give me a link to where you picked up your tune quick release. Gracias.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

latest news on my PHANTOM







​


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

Jake Pay said:


> latest news on my PHANTOM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is ugly!!!!that bike on a blue wall...:thumbsup: NICE BIKE:eekster:


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 16, 2010)

ErrantGorgon said:


> Please forgive me for eyehumping your bike. Can you give me a link to where you picked up your tune quick release. Gracias.


No worries, I got it from here


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

*8.330kg getting closer to 7kg*

Latest upgrades in bold 

FRAME: Ninety-Six Carbon BB30 Large
FORK: *2011 DT Swiss XRC100 Race (1130grams)* 
SHOCK: DT Swiss XR Carbon
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Dura Ace Braze On
REAR DERAILLEUR: Sram XX with *AFC jockey wheels*
SHIFTERS: Sram XX
BRAKES: Magura Matra SL with scrub pads
ROTORS: Scrub 160/140
CHAIN: KMC 10SL 
CRANKS: Cannondale Hollowgram SL BB30
CHAINRINGS: FRM 40T, 27T
FRONT WHEEL: Edge Composite Tubular Rim, Tune Princess Hub, DT Aerolite Spokes
REAR WHEEL: Edge Composite Tubular, Tune Prince hub, DT Aerolite spokes
CASSETTE: Sram XX 11-36
TYRES: *Schwalbe Racing Raplhs Tubular*
HANDLEBAR: *Schmolke SL oversized*
BAR ENDS: KCNC
STEM: *Extralite Ultra OC*
SADDLE: SLR kit Carbon 
SEATPOST: *New Ultimate*
SEATPOST CLAMP: Omni Racer
PEDALS: Crank Brothers EggBeater Ti Tuned (ebay ti spindles)
GRIPS: OZ Riders
BOTTLE CAGE: Bontrager XXX
SKEWERS: *TUNE*
CABLES: *Power Cordz*
ALLIGATOR I-link Cable Houing

Still have to install Extralite Scal Headset

WEIGHT 8.330kg / 18.3Lbs
(8.1kg with TUFO XC2 tubular) tyres


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

great build! you should change your hollowgram lock ring bolts to the green ones. the pink clashes.


----------



## NVIbex (Sep 18, 2006)

Jake Pay said:


> latest news on my PHANTOM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jake,

Lookin' good and fast...:thumbsup:

...............


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Now that's eye candy supreme...







Trick or treat
















_______________________________


NVIbex said:


> Jake,
> 
> Lookin' good and fast...:thumbsup:
> 
> ...............



Thanks Nevada


----------



## stevec1975 (Nov 27, 2009)

My neo-retro Litespeed Tellico (65% 1997 parts, the rest 2010), weighing in at 17 Ib 2.5 Oz:


----------



## 1993gsxr907 (Sep 12, 2010)

stevec1975 said:


> My neo-retro Litespeed Tellico (65% 1997 parts, the rest 2010), weighing in at 17 Ib 2.5 Oz:


:eekster: :eekster: 
hottttt how do you like that fork????


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

1993gsxr907 said:


> :eekster: :eekster:
> hottttt how do you like that fork????


Same ? here, how do you like it?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Egan said:


> Nice. Where did you get the frame from?


From post #446: You can get naked ones on Ebay for around $300!


----------



## dubtrialsin (Nov 4, 2010)

25.3 
steel, rockshox post, tool kit, fender, cages, bash ring, heavy crankbros, 
half a bottle of water, 2 speed


----------



## madtorker (Feb 3, 2010)

*2 Speed Dragon*

Quote: "2 speed"

What do you mean by 2 speed? 2 chainrings up front? Whoa.

Reynolds 853 FTW


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

madtorker said:


> Quote: "2 speed"
> 
> What do you mean by 2 speed? 2 chainrings up front? Whoa.


What.... you think he's got a 2-speed kick back Bendix coaster on the rear???


----------



## N2B (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is a photo of my Storck Rebelion 1.0 19". The weight is 8.9kg with painted sid world cup 09 with ´08 decals and magura marta sl. It could be alot lighter but I just think that the crank brothers cobalt is bling, bling


----------



## N2B (Jul 30, 2009)

Oops.. here it is


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice looking


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

N2B said:


> Here is a photo of my Storck Rebelion 1.0 19". The weight is 8.9kg with painted sid world cup 09 with ´08 decals and magura marta sl. It could be alot lighter but I just think that the crank brothers cobalt is bling, bling


Can't really see in the pic, but looks like the marta's are blue?

Looks nice, don't see too many storck's :thumbsup:


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

*2011 Orbea Alma 29*

Here's my 2011 Orbea Alma 29. Not very light (21.8 lbs / 9.89 kg), but very functional :thumbsup: I'm loving this bike!


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

bholwell said:


> Here's my 2011 Orbea Alma 29. Not very light (21.8 lbs / 9.89 kg), but very functional :thumbsup: I'm loving this bike!


Awesome!

The bars look so clean with the matchmakers/subtle edge bars, I thought it was a SS for a second :lol:. The cable guide(s) on the HT is a neat touch.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

bholwell said:


> Here's my 2011 Orbea Alma 29.


smashing build + feast for the eyes - have fun riding this


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

SLR 9g over, expected but still lame.

Ordered the oversized carbon rail clamp from Germany for my SAVE post. 10 grams heavier than regular clamp. Super lame.


----------



## N2B (Jul 30, 2009)

civil said:


> Can't really see in the pic, but looks like the marta's are blue?
> 
> Looks nice, don't see too many storck's :thumbsup:


I know its possible to buy the magura marta sl in blue in USA but there are painted in the same color as the fork


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

What about a Magura Durin Sl in Blue?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

bholwell said:


> Here's my 2011 Orbea Alma 29. Not very light (21.8 lbs / 9.89 kg), but very functional :thumbsup: I'm loving this bike!


Wow. Super sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments!

Night ride tonight!!!


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

BunnV said:


> Dude.
> You have the nicest twisted Lynsky Lefty 29er in the World!
> The GREEN is *killer*. The build couldn't be better, and I don't even like 29ers OR Lefty forks! I guess I do now
> Awesome, awesome build (as if you didn't know that). :thumbsup:


i think eliflap's give it a good run for its money... the carbon tubulars with white spokes for me are hard to go past... either way, they are both brilliant.

one thing though - you need to ditch the green esi grips. doesnt match and ruins the look. lots of guys with team flash's doing the same thing and looks wrong.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

bholwell,
Bravo,
















​


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's my Cannondale Flash Team Ultimate. Its build for a 200+lbs(90+kg) rider.:thumbsup:


















The list of components in full detail:

Bottle Cage:AX-Lightness' Nasdorowje 
Bottle Cage Bolts: Schmolke carbon screws 
Brakeset:
- Front Brake: Formula White R1 with Gold/Green Ti bolts with green Alu washers
- Rear Brake: Formula White R1 with Gold Ti bolts with green Alu washers 
- Front Rotor: Scrubs Raceday 160mm 
- Rear Rotor: Scrubs Raceday 160mm 
- PM adapter: Custom made carbon/Alu mounts (Front) and Alu mounts (Rear)
- Custom made Formula R1 carbon Handle bar clamps
Cables / Housing: Total 
- Alligator I-link
- Power Cordz 1.2mm (Front Derailleur)
- Jagwire Slick Teflon (Rear Derailleur)
Cassette: Sram XX 11-36T 
Chain: SRAM PC-1091R Chain 
Crankset:
- Crank Arms: Cannondale SL Hollowgram 
- Crank Bolts: Cannondale Green Alu 
- Outer Ring: Carbon-Ti X-ring carbon / Alu 42T
- Inner Ring: Carbon-Ti X-ring full Ti 26T
- Ring Bolts: Carbon-Ti X-fix XX 
- Bottom Bracket: Cannondale BB30 132mm and bearings 
- Spider: Cannondale SL 120/80mm BCD 
Front Derailleur: Sram XX 42-28 S2 direct mount with Schmolke carbon screws and green Alu screws 
Rear Derailleur: Sram XX with Extralite 10T Pulleys with green Alu screws 
Fork: 2010 Lefty Speed Carbon SL DLR with Matthias Hellore EP lefty carbon steerer tube 
Frame: Cannondale Flash Carbon Team M size 
Grips: Extralite Ultragrips with Schmolke carbon caps 
Handle Bar: Schmolke TLO 25.4mm 560mm 
Headset: Cannondale bearings + cover 
Headset Cap: Custom made carbon Carbonice 
Headset Spacers: PointOne Racing 5mm spacer 
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beater 2Ti tuned with custom Ti spindle/spring and Alu sleeves green Alu end cap 
Quick Releases: Tune DC 17 
Seat: Dash Cycles G.67 full carbon 7mm rails 
Seat Binder: BK Composites 30mm 
Seat Post: MCFK Undirectional 27.2 x 380mm 
Shifters: Sram XX trigger with BK Composites carbon mounts and green Alu bolts 
Stem: UL3 Extralite 100mm 
Front Tire: Maxxis Maxlite285 
Rear Tire: Maxxis Maxlite285 
Tubes: Eclipes tubes x 2 
Wheel Set (Entire):
- Rims: Enve (Edge) 26" Clincher with Rox Ultralite Rim Strip 
- Spokes: Sapim CX ray
- Nipples: Alu
- Hub Front: Tune Cannonball SL 32hole (Froggy green)
- Hub Rear: Tune Prince 32hole (Froggy green)

*Total Weight 6970g or 15.38lbs*(with Schwalbe Rocket Ron +230g)


----------



## kiwimtbr (Mar 1, 2004)

awww thats totally sick dude, i would love to see some pics of it in action.:thumbsup:


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

*Scott Spark Custom*

After my first indecent exposure, I present you with my second baby.

Here are the pic and part table at once 

There are minor differences between the pic and the list. Chain rings on the pic are 42/26(not 40/24) and the tires are DD and snakeskin version (not evolution as shown on the part list)

The frame has unique color scheme and it doesn't have a series name (10)


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

really nice build - looks like its a *really* fun ride 

but your spreadsheet is amazing - what are the comp 1/2/3/4/5 columns?

...is the template downloadable Pinokio?


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> really nice build - looks like its a *really* fun ride
> 
> but your spreadsheet is amazing - what are the comp 1/2/3/4/5 columns?
> 
> ...is the template downloadable Pinokio?


thanks 

this is excel spredshit i made. 
take a look on first raw.
frameset: SCOTT Spark Size L (10)w/Ti bolts | TwinLock Laver | Cables | Holders
so, 
component1 is weight of SCOTT Spark Size L (10)w/Ti bolts
comp2 - TwinLock Laver 
comp3 - Cables 
comp4 - Holders

and so on...

| <- are separators

if you like it (this is just part) i will send to you. just give me PM with your email.

and yes, ride is fast and robust  faster than me.
she was made just for marathons


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

This is the first time I've seen a spreadsheet that is more impressive than the bike! :eekster: 

Awesome bike (obviously....) :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> really nice build - looks like its a *really* fun ride
> 
> but your spreadsheet is amazing - what are the comp 1/2/3/4/5 columns?
> 
> ...is the template downloadable Pinokio?


here it is


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

19.5lbs


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome [period]


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Yup. That's a nice bike. Wish the 26ers came in that color. How much do those water bottle cages weigh and do they hold well?


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

limba said:


> Yup. That's a nice bike. Wish the 26ers came in that color. How much do those water bottle cages weigh and do they hold well?


They weigh 28 grams a piece. Not sure how they hold yet, I figured with the flat/matte carbon and white, I had no choice but to throw them on. If they don't hold, I'll go back to the ti kings, same weight, not a purdy.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

They match the frame perfectly. I thought they were something new from Zipp 'til I read your spec list. Let us know if they're any good once you've done a few bumpy rides.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

ErrantGorgon said:


> 19.5lbs


:arf: congrats, such a brilliant bike + superb build - i want one now! 

...why the gold i-link housing? black mini i-links would be lighter 

(ps your one X short in your components listing - X0 shifters with XX drivetrain?)


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

culturesponge said:


> :arf: congrats, such a brilliant bike + superb build - i want one now!
> 
> ...why the gold i-link housing? black mini i-links would be lighter
> 
> (ps your one X short in your components listing - X0 shifters with XX drivetrain?)


Truth be told, this was my first attempt at a weight weenie build. I learned a lot as I slowly went through the build process and since the cables were my first purchase, I knew not what I was doing. There are a handful of things that I may yet do and a handful of things that I may change, now that I know better. Wheels are an obvious opportunity to upgrade. I think I will probaby swap out the shifter and front der. for XX. I manged to strp the female threads on one shifter as I was attatching them to the R1 mixmasters. I ended up jb welding the screw in. On the XX version, the piece that attaches to the mixmaster is removable and replaceable, not the case with XO, its all one piece, that is actually the primary difference between the two and I managed to prove the virtue of the XX version when i stripped the XO shifter.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

ErrantGorgon said:


> I think I will probaby swap out the shifter and front der. for XX..


good call

post xmas sales soon - might be doing something similar myself :thumbsup:

anyway great bike - thanks for reminding me the other bike i wanted before i flipped a coin


----------



## rafaelblu (Jan 25, 2009)

*Scott Premium*

6.910 g with Dugast + FRM rims + Extralite hubs










6.590 with Tufo + AX rims + Tune KK hubs ...










MORE PICTURES: https://www.weightweenies.com.br/blog/?p=1732#more-1732


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

very sexy... love the dugast tubs...


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

did you ride this bike more than a half hour?

i'm looking your saddle and asking myself is it possible to use it at such angle?
i mean, i will slide toward front with my ass so hard that i can't sustain pressure on my hands after just half an hour, even if i consider your very high position of handlebar.

i'm not fan of dt forks and cb pedals.

other than those two issues your bike is perfect racing machine.


----------



## Epic29er (Dec 1, 2010)

*22.66 FS 29er*

S-Works Epic 29er with CF seat and Time ATAC pedals (not the lightest, but very reliable).
Bike weighs in at 22.0 pounds without the pedals.


----------



## janisp (Jan 29, 2011)

I know, I know, technically this might not qualify as a weight weenie, but as you all know it's a (almost)neverending process.
10.62kg


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hope it doesn't break.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=7716069#post7716069


----------



## janisp (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not a very agressive rider, just into this stuff, so I hope that even if it's bad, it'll still serve my purposes.
Thanks for the heads up though. I didn't know that it's an issue.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Put on some real tires if you're planing leaving the pavement on that


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

djphill said:


> Latest upgrades in bold
> 
> FRAME: Ninety-Six Carbon BB30 Large
> FORK: *2011 DT Swiss XRC100 Race (1130grams)*
> ...


I love your bike but for some reason the brakes look out of place. I expected to see a set of R1's with Carbon Levers. Regardless its a beautiful bike. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Phil335 said:


> I love your bike but for some reason the brakes look out of place. I expected to see a set of R1's with Carbon Levers. Regardless its a beautiful bike. Great job! :thumbsup:


betcha next time you see djphill's bike it'll have the new magura MT8 brakes - they are red/black & featherweight & would really set this bike off  :thumbsup:


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> betcha next time you see djphill's bike it'll have the new magura MT8 brakes - they are red/black & featherweight & would really set this bike off  :thumbsup:


thanxs for the compliments guys
i have upgraded a few this since i posted those photos
it now has
Cannondale XX spider with Carbon TI XX 39/26 TI Chainrings
Mini iLinks
Eliflap carbon disc apdator for the rear brake

Im in the middle of sanding it back to just raw carbon but its taking a lot longer then i thought it was going to take:madman: :madman:

I had planned on upgrading the brake to R1s, but we will see how much $$$ the maguras are,
i have also droped the red black theme and just going for a stealth all black (frame matt black)


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

djphill said:


> Im in the middle of sanding it back to just raw carbon but its taking a lot longer then i thought it was going to take:madman: :madman:


You should take a look at carbolift.
http://www.carbolift.com/
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=79102&sid=30c3107e21f571a2d37d57f06e52beaa

Nice bike, by the way!


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

COLINx86 said:


> You should take a look at carbolift.
> Nice bike, by the way!


I already have some, works really well on the paint but i still have to sand the clear coat


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Sits at 21lbs 8oz without bottle and bag. seen a few races already for the 2011 season.

Frame	Sette Ace M	2210
Fork	Magura Durin SL 100mm(race+starnut)	1357
Shock	RockShox Monarch 3.3	250
Bottle Cage	Karbona sc wing	17
Bolts	Al	2
Headset	Cane Creek S8	99
Top Cap, Bolt & Spacers 12
Stem	Rotor sl2	96
Handlebar	KCNC SC Bone	115
cables	powercordz	5
Shifter	Sram X0 Gripshifters	175
Grips ESI Chunky
Seatpost	KCNC Ti prolite	164
Seat	Selle Italia SLR	141
SeatClamp	New Ultimate	7
Brakes	Hayes Stroker Gram F	228
Hayes Stroker Gram R	246
Rotors	KCNC Razor 160mm	74
KCNC Razor 140mm	61
Crankset	Extralite E-Bones	502
Chainring	EP 38t Ti	36
EP 27t Ti	27
Charing Bolts, Spacers 13
Front Derailleur	Sram xx	117
Rear Derailleur	Sram X0	171
Chain	KMV X9SL TiN	248
Cassette	Nino's Ti 11-34t	189
Skewer	J&L Flyweight	32
Wheelset	Hope Pro II's, DT Rev's, Sun EQ21	1576
Tires	Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 Pacestar	485
Conti X King 2.2 racesport	517
Conti Race King SS 2.0	430
Hutchinson Cobra Airlite	525
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 Evo 511,531
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 Performance 485
Peddles	Crankbrothers Eggbeater 2Ti + Ward	182

Ti susp. bolts: 65g steel: 88g	-23


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: really nice build - but where's your one-off Mattais seatpost + saddle combo & SSL chainrings? ... seems like you left your most unique components out here  

best


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> :thumbsup: really nice build - but where's your one-off Mattais seatpost + saddle combo & SSL chainrings? ... seems like you left your most unique components out here
> 
> best


The seat/post was became two separate parts when i took the spill that cracked my rib. the bike swung down and hit me which broke it and my body...
The alloy rings i had both broke. The small ring broke from bolt failure. (extralite granny gears need a 10mm hole not the standard 8mm so the current granny gear has a 10mm hole and should last a lifetime. 
The alloy big ring folded.. It hit a rock and was bent so when i hammered down out of a turn it folded over.. 
so i have tried to keep things more practical and light.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

gotcha

very sorry to hear about the ribs & supertrick components attrition - heal quickly matey

supernice & supersensible race bike :thumbsup:

superbest


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*his & hers custom build a9c & vertex 70 rigid training bikes*













*Frame:* '08 Vertex 70 16.5 Easton 7005 Ultralite Taperwall Aluminum (1470g or 3.24lb weighed with 39g RM QR seatpost clamp)
*Fork:* Mosso 3k Carbon wrapped 7005 Aluminium rigid fork custom (650g) - graphics hidden under vintage Japanese Koi Carp bamboo scroll 
*Shifters*: XTR M972 rapidfire (210g) - tuned with 2x Schmolke M5x10mm carbon bolts & 2x Roth Shek M5x15mm plastic bolts 
*Brakes:* magura Marta SL Magnesium custom monochrome Front: 192g & Rear: 212g - tuned with Toronto Cycles taperhead M6x15mm bolts +Jagwire Hyflow white brake hose & 2x Roth Shek M5x15mm plastic bolts 
*Brake Pads:* Swiss Stop Disc21 organic pads (19g pr.)
*FD:* XTR M960 (130g) - tuned with Toronto Cycles M5x20mm black alloy clamp bolt 
*RD:* XTR M972 SGS (159.8g) - tuned with AFCbike Cark Eleven white pulleys + KCNC black ano alloy pulley bolts (also 6g Carbonschmiede XTR M972 pivot + alloy bolt uninstalled)
*Crankset:* XTR M960 44/32/22 (692g)
*BB:* XTR M970 (89g) - tuned with Enduro Zero hcb upgrade
*Chain:* '10 KMC x10 SL Silver (239g)
*Gear Cables:* Yumeya SP-81 + Jagwire 3k carbon long nose end caps + Power Cordz 1.2mm white innner cables
*Saddle:* vintage Selle Italia Ldy Trans Am (320g)
*Seatpost:* Syntace P6 27.2 x 290mm (175g) (cut to length needed)
*Seatpost Clamp:* Smudek ud carbon 31.8 (5g)
*Headset: *Chris King NoThreadset black (108g)
*Steerer Spacers:* 25mm MSC Tridente SL 3k carbon spacers (8g)
*Headset Cap:* Specialized star cap + black alloy bolt (6g)
*Stem:* Syntace F99 75x 25.4mm (85g) - tuned with 6x Toronto Cycles M5x15mm taperhead Ti bolts
*Bars*: Syntace Duraflite 25.4 x 580mm (128g)
*End Caps:* 3k carbon veneer circles glued inplace (1g)
*Grips:* Poshbikes black nitrile 135mm (27g)
*Pedals:* CB Candy 2Ti (white) (custom silver springs + reflexite headlight hits) (269g)
*Chainstay Protector:* black fluffy velcro (6g)

*Wheelset:*XTR M962 UST Wheelset 24h (1650g) (soon to be replaced with a Podium MMX wheelset, Sapim SuperSpokes, Tune Princess @105g & tuned DT 240s @ 232g)
*Skewers: *Tune Skyline MTB black 23g - in pics DT Swiss RWS Titan Skewers (75g) 
*Cassette:* SRAM XG-999 11-32 (168g) - tuned with Extralite Extrabolt 3.3 11t lockring (3g)
*Centelock:* Instrument Fabrications CL Adapters (11g & 14g) with PRC black ano lockrings (6g each) 
*Rotors: *Innolite 160mm rotors (46g & 48g)
*Tires: *Conti Race King SuperSonic 26x 2.2 (446g & 474g)
*Valves:* XTR UST Valves (6g each)
*Gloop: *Slime Pro (80g in each tire)

*Accessories*:
*Computer:* Cateye Strada Double Wireless (67g)
*Bottle Cages:* Steinbach carbon x2 (24g pr.)
*Saddlebag:* Dueter saddlebag II (120g)
*MultiTool: *Ritchey CPR 9 multi-tool (25g)
*Wackiness: *approx 400 Reflexite triangles (150g?)

weight approx 8.8kg























FRAME: niner air nine carbon medium 17" tang/carbon (1331g) with a9c gear kit (51g)
FORK: niner carbon rigid tapered tang/carbon (596g uncut - cut for 10mm spacers 570g?) - tuned with Extralite Ultrastar II (7g)
HEADSET: FSA 1 1/8-1.5 tapered (80g) - tuned with 1 1/8" Enduro hcb upgrade (16.5g) with Tune 3k carbon cap + alloy bolt (5g) (no graphics)
STEM: Extralite UL3 90mm (81g) (flipped, no graphics)
HEADSET SPACER: 10mm Extralite derlin (3g)
BARS: Ax Lightness Hera ud carbon 620x25.4mm (76g) (flipped, no graphics)
GRIPS: 135mm Poshbikes nitrile black (26g)
END CAPS: 3k carbon veneer circles glued inplace (0.8g pr.)
FRONT BRAKE: "Super Batman" Formula R1 (160g)
REAR BRAKE: "Super Batman" Formula R1 (169g)
Brake Rotor Bolts: Formula Ti bevel head (12.9g)
Brake Caliper Bolts: CarbonTi taper head M6x20mm Ergal bolts (8g)
BRAKE ROTORS: F&R: Innolite 160mm (39g & 46g)
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Dura-Ace FD7900 53/34 (66g) with Mcfk 34.9mm ud carbon braze-on mount & black Ergal bolt (7g)
REAR DERAILLEUR: XX medium cage (163g) - tuned with AFCbike Clark10 derlin pulleys (5.7g) and black KCNC hollow (lower) + Roth Shek raw alloy (upper) pulley bolts (1.3g) 
DERAILLEUR CABLES: 820mm of Gore Ride-On Professional 4mm black housing (@ 32g per metre) + 1.7m of Gore 4mm liner through frame (@ 1.9g per metre) with cut Power Cordz 1.2mm (3g) end caps (1.9g?)
SHIFTERS: XX triggers (163g) with machined custom black Formula Mixmasters - tuned with 2x M4x20mm Schmolke carbon bolts (16g pr.)
CASSETTE: SRAM XX 11-32 (181.2g) - tuned with Procraft 11t black lockring (4g) 
CHAIN: KMC x10 SL (silver) (232g)
CRANKSET: S-Works carbon MTB 175mm with triple spider (422g) (no graphics)
CHAINRINGS: CarbonTi 36/24 X-Ring kit (67.3g) inc CarbonTi large ring bolts (4.6g) - tuned with Extralite EB1 granny ring bolts (4g)
BOTTOM BRACKET: niner CYA Pressfit BB30 (69g) with Enduro BB30 Zero hcb (39g)
PEDALS: CB Eggbeater 11 (181g) customised with CB black alloy end caps & black springs - no gold!
WHEELSET 1: Stans NoTubes ZTR Race 29er rims with AC 130 & 225 hubs - tuned with Sapim SuperSpokes & black Polyax nips + 6x Enduro Zero 6803 hcb + no stickers + orange reflective tape on hubs (1305g)
TIRES: Schwalbe Furious Fred 29x2.0 (352g & 355g)
TUBELESS: Stans Olympic valves with Purely Custom black alloy collars (12g) Stans 21mm Yellow tape (13g) Slime Pro ust gloop (110g)
SKEWERS: Tune Skyline MTB black (23g)
SADDLE: Saevid carbon saddle black (75g)
SEATPOST: Mcfk ud carbon 31.6x350mm (114g) (no graphics) - tuned with Smudek carbon lower cradle (8g) & KCNC alloy yokes (9.4g)
SEATPOST CLAMP: Smudek ud carbon 34.9mm (5.5g)
CHAINSTAY PROTECTOR: fluffy black velcro (4.5g)

weight approx 6.7kg

best + thanks

...edit to correct vertex 70 spec list + add video...


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> gotcha
> 
> very sorry to hear about the ribs & supertrick components attrition - heal quickly matey
> 
> ...


The rib that cracked is healed up just a lump now..

The bike does great in every ride i do with it. should see the whole season as it is unless i get my new wheels on it before the end.

Your Niner looks incredibly sleek! you should really race that thing!


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> The rib that cracked is healed up just a lump now..
> 
> The bike does great in every ride i do with it. should see the whole season as it is unless i get my new wheels on it before the end.
> 
> Your Niner looks incredibly sleek! you should really race that thing!


really glad to hear you are healing fast:thumbsup:

thanks, she's grown on me alot, someday perhaps

best

ps, here's the backstory behind purchasing the a9c frame + fork : http://www.socaltrailriders.org/forum/rider-down/54700-poison-friggin-oak-3.html#post811098


----------



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

*My Merida 96 with tubulars*

My Merida 96 with tubulars. These wheels are AX lightness rim, Extralite Ultrahubs and Sapim Cx ray spokes. I thought very nice and light. It makes the bike really fast, i'm enjoing :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

culturesponge said:


> *Frame:* '08 Vertex 70 16.5 Easton 7005 Ultralite Taperwall Aluminum (1470g or 3.24lb weighed with 39g RM QR seatpost clamp)
> *Fork:* Mosso 3k Carbon wrapped 7005 Aluminium rigid fork custom (650g) - graphics hidden under vintage Japanese Koi Carp bamboo scroll
> *Shifters*: XTR M972 rapidfire (210g) - tuned with 2x Schmolke M5x10mm carbon bolts & 2x Roth Shek M5x15mm plastic bolts
> *Brakes:* magura Marta SL Magnesium custom monochrome Front: 192g & Rear: 212g - tuned with Toronto Cycles taperhead M6x15mm bolts +Jagwire Hyflow white brake hose & 2x Roth Shek M5x15mm plastic bolts
> ...


I LOVE your Niner! I can't ride a rigid cause of my elbows but I would throw a Carbon Lefty on there and sleep with that bike.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Phil335 said:


> I LOVE your Niner! I can't ride a rigid cause of my elbows but I would throw a Carbon Lefty on there and sleep with that bike.


thanks, perhaps sometime next year

that a9c would be a totally different beastie now if treefort hadn't sent 26" edge xc rims instead of the 29" xc that i'd ordered & then a few days later i heard about the new tubeless friendly version on the way from enve ... so i got the green light to go daft making the a9c as different as possible to my full squish 26" trail bike

...its alot of fun to ride, but have to make sure my teeth don't clatter together on bumps :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

Хеллоу пипл 

Not finished yet . 7,8kg on nokian freddie's revenz 2.3


----------



## Ronin Six (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice Sette build. What headset is that?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

looks like Mortop graphics on the headset + bars :eekster:


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

culturesponge said:


> looks like Mortop graphics on the headset + bars :eekster:


Plus alu. stem bolts! :skep:


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Parts list?


----------



## G-FOURce (Aug 21, 2010)

go easy, guys - i'm a newbie! here is my first build: 16" Giant XTC. still have some up's in the bullpen (most immediate would be the brakes), but its a screamer (18.7lbs/8.5kg). i'll update the component list later...


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

COLINx86 said:


> Plus alu. stem bolts! :skep:








> What headset is that?


Mortop


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

sfer1 said:


> This is what happens when you spend 1.335 € on a stupid light part. His AX Crapness 10g seatpost and 5g handlebar are next.
> 
> Buy real MTB parts, people. Light is nice, but safety should always come first.


That Clavicula crank is one of the ugliest cranks I have ever seen and what makes it worse besides being overpriced is that its apparently junk.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Phil335 said:


> That Clavicula crank is one of the ugliest cranks I have ever seen and what makes worse besides being overpriced is that apparently its junk.


Didn't you know? When you are OCD about weight, nothing else matters, but weight. What's a crackup, is people will spend a few thousand to save 5 pounds and 95% of them could save money by eating less and lose 5 pounds or more of fat.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Cause that's totally the same. Go away.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Dauer962 said:


> Mortop


Do you worry about the Al bolts holding the adapters on breaking?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Do you worry about the Al bolts holding the adapters on breaking?


Not at all. Ridden for two solid seasons(1850 trail miles) and not a single peep...


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

culturesponge said:


> thanks, perhaps sometime next year
> 
> that a9c would be a totally different beastie now if treefort hadn't sent 26" edge xc rims instead of the 29" xc that i'd ordered & then a few days later i heard about the new tubeless friendly version on the way from enve ... so i got the green light to go daft making the a9c as different as possible to my full squish 26" trail bike
> 
> ...its alot of fun to ride, but have to make sure my teeth don't clatter together on bumps :smilewinkgrin:


Funny you mention that. I got the shaft from Treefort as well when I ordered my Racing Ralphs.


----------



## c_kyle (Sep 2, 2005)

rafaelblu said:


> 6.910 g with Dugast + FRM rims + Extralite hubs


I love this frame. Next year...This will be my project for next year.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Do you worry about the Al bolts holding the adapters on breaking?


Nah, he's too busy worrying about the matching aluminum stem bolts and the aluminum clamp bolts of his seatpost. I'd switch to light beer before putting aluminum bolts on my seatpost or stem. At least light beer won't impale my butt with carbon or my chin or face with a stem.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Aluminum bolts are :nono: in three places:

1) Stem
2) Anywhere on seatpost
3) Disc brake rotors


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Zachariah said:


> Aluminum bolts are :nono: in three places:
> 
> 1) Stem
> 2) Anywhere on seatpost
> 3) Disc brake rotors


C'mon Zach, you must have forgotten the exception to that rule: Aluminum bolts in those places are perfectly alright if they are all matching anodized BLOOD RED in color.  What's next, hollow aluminum pedal spindles?!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hardguy said:


> C'mon Zach, you must have forgotten the exception to that rule: Aluminum bolts in those places are perfectly alright if they are all matching anodized BLOOD RED in color.  What's next, hollow aluminum pedal spindles?!


Nope, Next is carbon fiber bolts.


----------



## guize (Sep 15, 2010)

G-FOURce said:


> go easy, guys - i'm a newbie! here is my first build: 16" Giant XTC. still have some up's in the bullpen (most immediate would be the brakes), but its a screamer (18.7lbs/8.5kg). i'll update the component list later...


Beautiful GIANT. Congratulations on your configuration. :thumbsup: 
I also have a frame that. It is very good. Soon I'll post the pictures.
Abs!


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

Now 6590gm with Rocket Ron 2.1


----------



## jw8725 (Jun 12, 2009)

some nice bikes!


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

It's at 16.95 lbs, or 7.7kg right now without too much effort. Wheels, pedals, and cranks are not superlight, but are strong and dependable. Still run tubes in the tires too.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

new front wheel! mack hubs dt swiss 15g spokes and stans alpine comes in at 592g

totals my bike up to 21lbs 1oz with the added weight of bar ends..


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

turbogrover said:


> It's at 16.95 lbs


Give us a component list when you have time.


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Got some long hoses for the brakes


----------



## 417markg (Nov 20, 2007)

*2010 S-Works Epic*

I became a weight weenie over the winter and dropped about 3 lbs over stock. Here's my 19lb 8oz 2010 Epic

FRAME: 2010 Specialized S-Works Epic Medium
FORK: Specialized E100 Futureshock
SHOCK: Specialized/Fox 100mm Shock
FRONT DERAILLEUR: MRP 1.x Chainguide with homemade DMD (E-Type) mount
REAR DERAILLEUR: Sram XX medium cage
SHIFTERS: Sram XX
BRAKES: Sram XX with scrub rotors and pads
ROTORS: Scrub 160/140
CHAIN: Sram 1090r
CRANKS: Specailized S-Works OSBB
CHAINRINGS: Singlespeed FSA 38T
FRONT WHEEL: Specialized Roval SL Carbon
REAR WHEEL: Specailzed Roval SL Carbon (135mm)
CASSETTE: Sram XX 11-36
TIRES: 2011 Schwalbe Racing Raplhs (Snakeskin on rear)
HANDLEBAR: AX-Lightness Hera (non-bar end)
BAR ENDS: None
STEM: AX-Lightness 100mm
SADDLE: AX-Lightness Endurance
SEATPOST: AX-Lightness Setback
SEATPOST CLAMP: Stock
PEDALS: Crank Brothers EggBeater 4Ti
GRIPS: Titek
BOTTLE CAGE: Specialized S-Works
SKEWERS: AX-Lightness
CABLES: Alligator iLink

Sorry for the crappy iphone pics:












































































































I've fallen in love with AX-Lightness.

There's not much left to do..... Unless you guys have some ideas.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

417markg said:


> I became a weight weenie over the winter and dropped about 3 lbs over stock. Here's my 19lb 8oz 2010 Epic
> 
> FRAME: 2010 Specialized S-Works Epic Medium
> FORK: Specialized E100 Futureshock
> ...


Wow, 12X! Is that 4 times naughtier than XXX?


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Wow, 12X! Is that 4 times naughtier than XXX?


i got the same... no picks :skep:


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Your pictures didn't show up and others have to stop quoting them.

Don't quote pics.


----------



## 417markg (Nov 20, 2007)

limba said:


> Your pictures didn't show up and others have to stop quoting them.
> 
> Don't quote pics.


Maybe now?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Yup, they're huge but we can see them. Nice bike.


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Here is a new picture of my No Saint MaxAri. Sorry for the dirty bike.










Frame: No Saint MaxAri R Carbon 17" 2009
Fork: Rock Shox SID Wold Cup 100mm 2010

Seat: Tune Speedneedle Alcantara
Seatpost: Fun Works S-Light Carbon Pro 31.6 x 350mm
Seat collar: Fun Works N-Light Titan 34.9mm

Wheels: DT Swiss 240s / NoTubes ZTR Alpine / Sapim CX-Ray
Skewers: Fun Works S-Light Carbon
Tyres: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evolution 2.1"
Tubes: Stan's sealant

Brakes: Formula R1 Carbon
Rotors: Formula 160mm

Cassette: SRAM XG-999 11-32
Chain: KMC X10SL
Rear derailleur: SRAM X.0 (medium cage)
Front derailleur: SRAM XX
Shifters: SRAM X.0 Gripshift
Cable housing: Nokon

Crankset: SRAM X.0 2x10 GXP 39/26 175mm
Bottom bracket: SRAM Truvativ GXP Team
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beater 4Ti

Handlebar: Ritchey Superlogic 580mm OS
Headset: Tune BuBu
Stem: Syntace F109 100mm
Grips: ESI Chunky
Spacer: 10+5mm carbon
Expander: Extralite Ultrastar
Water cage: eBay carbon

Weight: 7940g


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

It looks better when its dirty! They way it was meant to be.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

417markg said:


> There's not much left to do..... Unless you guys have some ideas.


phenominal bike! amazing that you've managed to get an S-Works Epic well under 20lb - congrats :thumbsup:

here's some tweaks you could do to your build

5.7g 2x AFCbike Clark 10 delrin pulleys vs. 23.7g 2x SRAM XX derailleur pulleys
5.5g 36.9mm Smud seatpost clamp vs. 20g S-Works mtb seapost collar
5g smud ultralite carbon bottle cage vs. 27g S-Works Carbon Rib Cage
4g strip of fluffy velcro vs. 42g S-Works plastic chainstay protector
0.7g 2x Purely Custom cnc alloy valve collars vs. 2.1g stainless steel collars
1g 3x Roth Shek M5x17mm plastic bolts vs. 4g 3x steel M5x20mm S-Works downtube cable guide bolts (plastic bolts can also be used for the bottle cage)

weight saved approx 96g

also possibly
2011 KMC x10 SL chain (when a new chain is needed)
tubeless? or don't use those miss matched green dust caps & save 1g


----------



## evil zlayo (Apr 22, 2007)

elasto said:


> Here is a new picture of my No Saint MaxAri. Sorry for the dirty bike.


love the black maxari. here's mine, in red. 8030g.


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

evil zlayo said:


> love the black maxari. here's mine, in red. 8030g.


Looking good! Are those 2,25" Rons? If they are, what is the width of them on the Olympics from the widest part? How much clearance is left?


----------



## evil zlayo (Apr 22, 2007)

yes, 2.25" rons. race kings 2.2" didn't fit, so i put RoRo's. there isn't much room, but it's better than with RK2.2. width is not the problem, height is. now i've got about 5mm room between the tires and the frame. i can make a picture if you want.


----------



## 417markg (Nov 20, 2007)

culturesponge said:


> phenominal bike! amazing that you've managed to get an S-Works Epic well under 20lb - congrats :thumbsup:
> 
> here's some tweaks you could do to your build
> 
> ...


Oh, yes, the little things add up. I've been trying to decide on which derailleur pulleys to get and I appreciate your suggestions. I've been trying to get a smud clamp but he hasn't returned my last email with pricing and where to send the money.

I've broken 2 of the sworks cages but they've been good about warranting them. I like how well they hold the bottles. I'll check out the smud (maybe get a combined shipment).

Good idea on the chainstay protector and bolts/collars and I am tubeless. I'll ditch the caps :thumbsup:


----------



## firebirdscale (Mar 22, 2011)

Dont know how light it is but........its light. Have new brakes on order and headset. Hope to drop a little more. Crapy cell phone pics, sorry


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

now 6490gm


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Dauer962 said:


> now 6490gm


Nice road bike.


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

evil zlayo said:


> yes, 2.25" rons. race kings 2.2" didn't fit, so i put RoRo's. there isn't much room, but it's better than with RK2.2. width is not the problem, height is. now i've got about 5mm room between the tires and the frame. i can make a picture if you want.


Thanks, a picture would be great!


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

sfer1 said:


> Nice road bike.


Haha, Some drop bars and tires with treads away from a good cyclocross.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

rafaelblu said:


> My bike ... 7840 g ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw me sideways! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's my other bike I just recently built with steel frame (5 lbs):

23.8 lbs


----------



## marcodeluca (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is a build I just completed:
6 inches of travel at a weight of 23.9 lbs (incl. magnesium/Ti platform pedals by HTI)
This build started only because I was lucky enought to get a NEW enduro pro carbon 
SL frame for $711 incl shipping on ebay-- I don't do any downhill here and after 2 rides I'm happy to say it rides much better than my 2008 Pitch Pro ( similar frame design and suspension geometry )


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice, a sub 24 lbs all mountain bike. Did you change to the DT shock just to save weight? I wonder how it compares to the stock Specialized shock.


----------



## marcodeluca (Jan 1, 2011)

I added all the componets on to the new frame so I knew the DT XR 200 was the lightest
for the 7.875 x 2.25 required shock dimensions (161 g vs about 235 for a fox rp2 or rp23)
I only have a couple short rides on it but it feels very similar to a fox rp23.
The lock-out switch on this shock comes VERY close to true "lockout"
although I would only use lock-out on any pavement or super flat terrain
since this bike pedals quite efficiently with all suspension on full travel.


----------



## aspms (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's my sub 9kg built on alu frame  probably will change fd to DA 7900









































































:lol: 









part list:
*Frame:* SUPerior Team G7 19" 2010 (1590g)
*Fork:* Magura Durin Race 100, 2011

*Seat:* Selle Italia Carbonio
*Seatpost:* Bontrager XXX lite 31.6 x 330mm
*Seat collar:* Fun Works N-Light Titan 34.9mm

*Wheels:* DT Swiss 240s / ZTR Crest / Sapim CX-ray
*Skewers:* Carbon-Ti carbon/titanium
*Tyres:* Schwalbe Rocket Ron evo 2.1
*Sealant:* Stan's Sealant/ Yellow tape/ Olympic valves

*Brakes:* Formula R1 with ti bolts
*Rotors:* Formula 160mm with ti bolts

*Cassette:* Shimano XT CS-M770 11-32
*Chain:* KMC X10SL
*Rear derailleur:* Shimano XTR RD-972
*Front derailleur:* Shimano XTR FD-971
*Shifters:* Shimano XTR SL-M970
*Cables/ housing:* YPK teflon

*Crankset:* KCNC K-Type XC2
*Bottom bracket:* KCNC K-Type BB30
*Pedals:* Shimano XTR PD-M970 with Ti axles

*Handlebar:* Truvativ Noir wcs 580mm
*Headset:* FSA semi integrated/ carbon cap/ alu bolt
*Stem:* FSA OS-99, 110mm
*Grips:* Bontrager XXX lite
*Spacer:* FSA carbon 
*Water cage:* eBay carbon

Total weight ~8,9kg


----------



## hanzo111 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Motobecane Team Ti*


























My Motobecane Team Ti, It is mostly stock except for the saddle, chain grips and bar ends, I should weigh it i figure it is about 20 Lbs, I plan on lightening it a bit, what do you recommend..


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

hanzo111 said:


> My Motobecane Team Ti, It is mostly stock except for the saddle, chain grips and bar ends, I should weigh it i figure it is about 20 Lbs, I plan on lightening it a bit, what do you recommend..


Show us the Toyota!


----------



## hanzo111 (Apr 16, 2011)

Here it is. Sorry to high jack the tread but it was requested.
1976 fj-40
8 inch suspension lift
air lockers
Chevrolet 350 engine conversion
4 speed


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

OMG! That is way cool. I have a FJ Cruiser 4X and a Mini Cooper S.


----------



## hanzo111 (Apr 16, 2011)

Cool! I like the fj but it scares me sometimes. lots of power and not much control. I may sell it.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm finally down to my goal weight of 20lbs, I know that's not super light, especially for a rigid singlespeed, but it is vintage steel and it makes me happy!

<img src = "https://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww173/Sizzle-Chest/Rigid.jpg?t=1304828899" >


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

hanzo111 said:


> Here it is. Sorry to high jack the tread but it was requested.
> 1976 fj-40
> 8 inch suspension lift
> air lockers
> ...


Is it me or is that an Audi RS6 and a Brabus Smart?


----------



## hanzo111 (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah you are correct.


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

hanzo111 said:


> Yeah you are correct.


Excellent!


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## hanzo111 (Apr 16, 2011)

AnteXTC said:


>


WOW! cool bike man! is that a single chain ring in the front and a casette in the rear? if so im in love with that bike! I want to do the same to my independant single speed 29er.

Does it work well?


----------



## Phil335 (Feb 17, 2010)

hanzo111 said:


> WOW! cool bike man! is that a single chain ring in the front and a casette in the rear? if so im in love with that bike! I want to do the same to my independant single speed 29er.
> 
> Does it work well?


I have a 32T up front and an 11-32 XX casette in the rear. I love running a 1x10. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

AnteXTC said:


>


Very nice! is that the sub 100g XTR rear derrailleur on there?


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

^ what kind (model) of rear derrailleur is that that's sub 100g? Also, no chain guide in the bottom and it doesn't come off?


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

COLINx86 said:


> Very nice! is that the sub 100g XTR rear derrailleur on there?


No it isnt! 150g with orginal cage and heavy kcnc pulleys.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh ok, from the pictures it looked like the tuned 99g XTR derrailleur on light-bikes.de
http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showpost.php?p=136237&postcount=1


----------



## guize (Sep 15, 2010)

*My Giant XTC*










Avanço	Ritchey wcs 4 axis wet 90mm	113
Blocagens	Titan Schnellspanner SL Carbon 41g + canote 9g	54
Cabos	jag l3	60
Caixa Direção	Ritchey wcs	101
Camaras	Maxxis Fly	190
Cambio Dianteiro	Shimano XTR	132
Cambio Traseiro	Shimano XTR carbon cage	182
Canote de Selim	KCNC	170
Cassette	XT	264
Corrente	xtr yumeya	285
Espeçadores	carbono	5
Freios Dianteiros	Hayes Carbon 160mm	331
Freios Traseiros	Hayes Carbon 140mm	311
Guidão	3T Tean Carbon 640mm	160
Manoplas	Extralite	15
Pedais	Batedor de ovos	256
Pedivela	XX	750
Pneu Dianteiro	Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25	445
Pneu Traseiro	Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.0	290
Quadro	Giant XTC	1450
Selim	Fizik Gobi XM	255
Suspensão	Manitou R7 MRD 100mm	1430
Trocadores	XT	240
Aros	Vzan	770
Raios	DT Revolution	284
Nipple	Tabajara	25
Cubo Dianteiro	Novatec	158
Cubo Traseiro	Novatec	268

TOTAL 8994g


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

AnteXTC said:


> No it isnt! 150g with orginal cage and heavy kcnc pulleys.


What is the model name of that RD if you dont mind sharing. Most XTR I've seen weighed in at 170+ grms. Thanks!


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Tjay said:


> What is the model name of that RD if you dont mind sharing. Most XTR I've seen weighed in at 170+ grms. Thanks!


Xtr shadow.. With some modifications.


----------



## cypee (Jul 2, 2009)

guize said:


> Pneu Dianteiro	Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25	445
> Pneu Traseiro	Schwalbe Furious Fred 2.0


Why front and rear tire is in difference size?


----------



## guize (Sep 15, 2010)

cypee said:


> Why front and rear tire is in difference size?


There are some studies that the efficiency is better. In front, for better buoyancy control and (being a lighter part) and rear (heavier), thinner to improve the layout and more control in wet land.

Happy cycling!


----------



## skyak (Sep 21, 2008)

hanzo111 said:


> Here it is. Sorry to high jack the tread but it was requested.
> 1976 fj-40
> 8 inch suspension lift
> air lockers
> ...


sell it to me please!


----------



## hanzo111 (Apr 16, 2011)

skyak said:


> sell it to me please!


Ok

Bring 10,000$ and a flat bed and it's yours, clean title. It needs a bit of tlc here and there but is 96% ready to go.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Dos it have any rust?


----------



## hanzo111 (Apr 16, 2011)

It does have a few spots of surface rust, the frame has been blasted and epoxy painted and is solid. The rear tub is as new, the only issue of rust is the right front fender had a small hit and caused a cosmetic bend which has a bit of rust about the size of 1 dollar bill.

The truck is solid asa rock and is not a basket case. The motor is a rebuilt Jasper unit 350 chevy. I just had the carb rebuilt, the only think I would do before using daily is redo the brakes. 

New disc kit for the front is about 500 or so, I would also change the master cylinder. Other than that it is awesome.

The interior is excellent with new seats an the jump seats are there, the fuel tank is new with new pump, it is in the stock location under the passenger seat. The removable top needs a new liner.

It would cost about 20 k to get one to this level, I never thought of selling it but it was mentioned here so I figured why not, I never have time to touch it now that I'm traveling back and forth overseas.

I have seen them on eBay bringing from 13-20 k in worst condition than this. I can make a YouTube video this weekend 

Regards,

Hanzo


----------



## gslammers (Feb 5, 2010)

*strength first consideration, lightweight-ness second consideration*

Currently putting together a rigid bike. More exactly, I'm redoing a rigid bike.

The rigid bike is always in a process of being upgraded.

For instance, all new 2011 Shimano XTR 2 x 10 Race gear is taking the place of 2010 XTR 
3 x 9.

I am in the process of replacing everything with lighter components, taking into consideration my weight.

So while some items are indeed the lightest in the world (Hi-Temp 42 foam grips @ 10 g/pr.; Eclipse Swiss Inner Tubes @ 51.15 g/ea. (without stem caps); Schmolke Carbon ahead cap @ 4.53 g... you get the picture), other items are as safely light as they can be for my weight.

For instance, I couldn't safely use the lightest seat collars in the world (currently the CARBONICE Sattelklemme Carbon @ 2.9 g or the BTP Sattelklemme Sub3, also @ 2.9 g), so I chose the lightest one for me which is the Mcfk Schlaufenklemme - 31.8, @ 7.63 g.

There's also a consideration for aesthetics. I could change my magnificent Moots Open Trail Ti Stem, a sure Black Sheep Bikes Ti low-rise handlebar, and a Moots Layback Ti Seatpost, but I won't because the frame is a 1997 Litespeed Owl Hollow Ti frame. All that Ti looks great together - especially since I had all these components media bead-blasted, so they match.

I could buy a lighter stem, bar, and seatpost (I would choose carbon), probably from ax-lightness (they produce some of the highest quality carbon components in the world - manufacturing pieces by hand and within cleanrooms, utilizing the most state-of-the-art materials and machinery to produce expensive works of art, some of the materials as classified, technology gleened from formula 1 racing, aerospace industry, etc. The best.

But I won't. Because it wouldn't look as nice as the Ti components.

On and on....

I've logged probably hundreds of hours scouring the net for ultra-exclusive, far out, and sometimes unheard of, by my LBS, components.

Of the new 2011 XTR setup, I've already replaced the V-Brake levers with KCNC VB-1 levers that weigh under 47 g the pair! That's lighter than most V-brake pads out there.

I've even tuned this VB-1 lever by replacing the aluminum and nut reach adjustment screws with nylon counterparts, bring the weight under 45 g! **** like that....

To be continued....


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

*Scott Spark 35 9390g*

Specification was translated by Google Translate, so sorry for the strange names here and there.

You can find more pictures made last year (I've replaced fork and saddle since then) here.


----------



## mMontebello (Jun 9, 2011)

drool


----------



## RaikkuFIN (May 11, 2010)

My Cube, not the lightest one, about ~9.5kg


----------



## RaikkuFIN (May 11, 2010)

My Cube, not the lightest one, about ~9.5kg
(sorry dbp but I need post one to get 10:th post...)


----------



## Shift7 (Jun 12, 2011)

Cezex said:


> Specification was translated by Google Translate, so sorry for the strange names here and there.
> 
> You can find more pictures made last year (I've replaced fork and saddle since then) here[/URL].


Nice setup!


----------



## ZURENNARRH (Jun 5, 2011)

RaikkuFIN said:


> My Cube, not the lightest one, about ~9.5kg
> (sorry dbp but I need post one to get 10:th post...)
> 
> nice bike! is it last years?
> ...


----------



## RaikkuFIN (May 11, 2010)

ZURENNARRH said:


> nice bike! is it last years?
> 
> i have just bought this years Reaction GTC Pro... what upgrages have you done so far?


Yeah, 2010 Reaction GTC SL
Obviously those wheels, Fulcrum Red Metal Zero XRP's, Race Face's Next XC carbon cranks, Syntace's F109-stem and their Duraflite carbon 31.9-handlebar.

Plan to buy Syntace's new HiFlex carbon seatpost, just wait it to come little bit cheaper(159€ is little too much...). That SDG Bel Air titan is quite heavy saddle but it's comfy...

I have other wheels too(actually they're lighter than RMetals), DT240/Alpine/Xray.


----------



## ZURENNARRH (Jun 5, 2011)

RaikkuFIN said:


> Yeah, 2010 Reaction GTC SL
> Obviously those wheels, Fulcrum Red Metal Zero XRP's, Race Face's Next XC carbon cranks, Syntace's F109-stem and their Duraflite carbon 31.9-handlebar.
> 
> Plan to buy Syntace's new HiFlex carbon seatpost, just wait it to come little bit cheaper(159€ is little too much...). That SDG Bel Air titan is quite heavy saddle but it's comfy...
> ...


cheers, i feel inspired! i have only replaced my bars with some monkeylike xc's and a race face turbine 70mm stem....think saddle and post are next, the stock RFR saddle is like sitting on a plank of wood after half an hour

will try and post pics of my ride tomorrow if the sun comes out!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

2011 Rocky Mountain Element Team RSL (19" frame) 21.4 lbs / 9.73 kg


Fox F100 RLC FIT Q15 fork (straight steer tube)
FSA ceramic headset top and FSA 1.5" with alloy reducer crown race
ENVE 26" XC wheels with DT Swiss 240S hubs
Conti Race King 2.2. Supersonic tires
Eclipse tubes
SRAM XC-999 cassette 
Shimano XTR 160/140 ICEtech brake rotors
Race Face Next cranks 44/32/22
Eggbeater 2Ti pedals
SRAM PC-991 hollowpin chain
XTR RD-M970 9 speed rear derailleur
XTR FD-M970-E front derailleur
XTR SL-M970 shifters
XTR M985 race brakes
ENVE 25mm setback seatpost
ENVE 100mm stem
ENVE 700m Sweep flat bar
Pro XCR lockon grips 
Selle Italia SLR XC saddle

The Fox fork is 1570gms with the cut steer tube and axle, over the spec'd weight, maybe this summer I'll go for a SID WC with a tapered steer tube to knock off 200gms.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

thats light and I envy your enve


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice "massive" look!
Judging by the build,I would assume it would be about 1kg lighter...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The frame came in at 2150gms, which is heavier than the production models were supposed to be. The 20.5" frame was supposed to be under 2000gms. 

The Fox fork was 70gms over the spec weight.


----------



## chipper (Feb 19, 2007)

*My merlin xlm*

I just finished up my merlin, it weighs 16lb 4oz. I'll post the parts and weights


----------



## chipper (Feb 19, 2007)

*merlin pics*

Sorry, i didn't add photos to my post. Here it is.


----------



## SebastianZ (Feb 7, 2010)

Brake (Front): Formula R1 Carbon 2Ti bolts - 162 
Brake Rotor (Front): Scrubcomponents Workhorse Rotor 160mm - 58 
Brake (Rear): Formula R1 Carbon with Eliflap adapter IS-PM 4Ti bolts - 196 
Brake Rotor (Rear): Scrubcomponents Workhorse Rotor 160mm - 57 
Brake Rotor Bolts: 12 x M5x10mm Torx Ti - 15 
Cables: Mini I-Alligator (estimated) - 55 
Cassette: Recon 11-34 SL Titanium - 184 
Chain: Shimano XTR CN-7701 - 261 
Crankset: Lightning Carbon SL Extralite 175mm, BB Ceramic 68mm, Specialites TA Chinook 38t/EP 27t - 529 
Derlr (F): DuraAce FD-7900 Smud Carbon Clamp with speen - AyJay project - 75 
Derlr (R): Shimano XTR Shadow RD-M972 GS, Alu/Ti bolts, AFC pulleys - 163 
Fork: Fox F100 RLC FIT 2010 with star nut - 1416 
Frame: 2009 Giant Anthem X [M] with Fox RP2 damper - anodized - AyJay & Sikorski project - 2224 
Grips: ESI Chunky 90mm - 35 
Handlebar: Schmolke MTB Flatbar TLO 6° Oversize 620mm - 80 
Headset: Tune Bubu with top cap, BBB carbon spacers 20mm - 72 
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 2Ti, Ti axle Ward Industries, Alu bushings - AyJay project - 210 
Seat: Tune Komm-vor - 97 
Seatpost: LiteCarbon 30,9/400mm - 141 
Seatpost clamp: Mcfk carbon 34,9mm - 7 
Shifters: SRAM Attack 3x9 - 172 
Skewers: Tune DC 16+17 - 36 
Stem: Extralite Ultrastem OC 120mm - 98 
Tire (Front): MAXXIS MAXXLITE 285 - 284 
Tire (Rear): MAXXIS MAXXLITE 285 - 282 
Tubes (Sealant): NoTubes 2x30ml, NoTubes valve stem and yellow tape - 85 
Wheel Front:
Hub: Mack 32h Super Light Front Hybrid BocaBearings 2010 - 85 
Rim: NoTubes ZTR Alpine - 313,5 
Spokes: Sapim Cx-Ray - 16x260mm, 16x264mm - 140 
Nipples: Sapim Alu - 11 
Wheel Rear:
Hub: Mack 32h Super Light Rear Hybrid BocaBearings 2010 - 204 
Rim: NoTubes ZTR Alpine - 314,5 
Spokes: Sapim Cx-Ray - 32x262mm - 140 
Nipples: Sapim Alu - 11 
Misc: Bottle Cage, 6 frame Alu bolts, grease, air, mud.. 
Overal: 8213g


----------



## SebastianZ (Feb 7, 2010)

This is my bike after a few changes: Mini I-alligator -> Nokon, rotors Scrub -> Hope Float, tires Maxxlite 285 -> Conntinental RaceKing 2.4, 2x130 ml Notubes, LED lights, bottle cage. Now with all the hanging weight is 9.20 kg - 20.28 lbs. Everything works as it should :thumbsup: 

Greetings


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

chipper said:


> Sorry, i didn't add photos to my post. Here it is.


Haha, I know this bike! Well I haven't seen it in person though. Nice work replacing the Stan's with the AX's. I refuse to go tubular but let us know how they hold up! :thumbsup:


----------



## jutes (Sep 22, 2009)

*here's mine...(updated)*

2008 Cannondale Scalpel Carbon - stealth black
Specs:
Monkeylite hi-riser handlebar
Extralite grips
Cannondale lefty speed carbon 110
EP (mattias hellore) carbon stem steerer
with extralite MTB stem
Continental SK supersonic 26x2.1
Formula R1 brakes
Front - Scrub rotor 160 
Rear - Alligator windcutter 140 
Tune Concorde Saddle
M2racer seatpost
DT Swiss XR carbon shock
Extralite e-bones w 2x9 crankset
4ti CB pedals
SRAM red FD
11sl KMC chain
Recon 9s cassette
SRAM XO RD
SRAM XO shifters
ZTR Race 7000 lefty wheelset
Mini i-links shifter housing with 1.2 powercordz and alligator cable
Ti and Al nuts and bolts
Total weight : 17.81lbs/8.07kg


----------



## Sunn Xchox (May 25, 2008)

SebastianZ said:


> Brake (Front): Formula R1 Carbon 2Ti bolts - 162
> Brake Rotor (Front): Scrubcomponents Workhorse Rotor 160mm - 58
> Brake (Rear): Formula R1 Carbon with Eliflap adapter IS-PM 4Ti bolts - 196
> Brake Rotor (Rear): Scrubcomponents Workhorse Rotor 160mm - 57
> ...


Nice! Saw the next post with the contis. Nice actually ride able bike!


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Final weight at 20lbs 10oz. it will be getting a new rear shock, xx cassette, chain, chainring and saddle for next season.

Frame	Sette Ace M	2210
Fork	Magura Durin SL 100mm(race+starnut)	1357
Shock	RockShox Monarch 3.3	250
Bottle Cage	Karbona sc wing	17
Bolts	Al	2
Headset	Cane Creek S8	99
Top Cap, Bolt & Spacers 12
Stem	Rotor sl2	96
Handlebar	KCNC SC Bone	115

cables	powercordz	2.5
Shifter	Sram X0 Gripshifters	90
Grips	ESI Chunky	
Seatpost	KCNC Ti prolite	164
Seat	Sette Rez 250ish..
SeatClamp	New Ultimate	7
Brakes	Hayes Stroker Gram F	228
Hayes Stroker Gram R	246
Rotors	KCNC Razor 160mm	74
KCNC Razor 140mm	61
Crankset	Extralite E-Bones	502
Chainring	Rotor 34t single speed ring 57	
Charing Bolts, Spacers 4

Rear Derailleur	Sram X0	176
Chain	KMC X9SL TiN	248
Cassette	Nino's Ti 11-34t	189
Skewer	J&L Flyweight	32
Wheel Rear 713
Mack Hub	200
Stans Alpine	327
Dt Swiss Champion 1.8 + nipples	186
Wheel Front 592
Mack hub	80
Stans Alpine	326
Dt Swiss Champion 1.8 + nipples	186
Wheelset 1305
Tires	Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1 Pace	485
Conti X King 2.2 racesport	517
Conti Race King SS 2.0	430
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25	511, 531
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25 Perf.	485
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1 EVO	421
Hutchinson Cobra Airlite	525
Kenda Karma 2.0	475 
Peddles	Crankbrothers Eggbeater 2Ti + Ward	182


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey man!
The bike is looking sweet! Thanks again for that great deal on the carbon post. It is exactly what my bike needed. What kind of shock are looking at getting? I picked up an X-fusion for my San Andreas. They had some '10's left over for $125 and they are a really great shock. In my opinion, better then a Fox.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Hey man!
> The bike is looking sweet! Thanks again for that great deal on the carbon post. It is exactly what my bike needed. What kind of shock are looking at getting? I picked up an X-fusion for my San Andreas. They had some '10's left over for $125 and they are a really great shock. In my opinion, better then a Fox.


Gonna get a RS Ario with remote for $180. my bike already has RS hardware too. no prob on the post! Thats an awesome deal on a shock.. where did you get it from?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

facelessfools said:


> Gonna get a RS Ario with remote for $180. my bike already has RS hardware too. no prob on the post! Thats an awesome deal on a shock.. where did you get it from?


Straight from X-fusion. I posted, what air shock would work well for a 3 to 1 ration rear end. I think his name was John. He posted back and said that their air shock would work well. And it does, and it came with the hardware.


----------



## fishfood (Jun 7, 2009)

*Fezzari Solitude*








19.79 lbs


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

*Tomac Type X*


























I just want to share my birthday gift...to myself. 1st pics of my 1st carbon bike & lightest build to date. It came out at 9090 gms./20 lbs. even (as shown) but after a few changes, it's now down to 8695 gms./19.13 lbs. It's not near hardcore WW weight yet but who knows, this is addicting. It's a challenge for me to lighten my bike but still maintaining trail worthiness.

Frame -	2010 Tomac Type X, Medium, 17"
Fork -	2011 Fox F100 Fit RLC
Headset -	FSA, carbon spacers
Stem -	Ritchey WCS Carbon Matrix 4-Axis UD, 90mm
Handlebars	-	Ritchey WCS Carbon Flatbar UD, 580mm
Grip -	ESI Chunky
Brakes -	Shimano XTR
Brake Levers	-	Shimano XTR
Brake Rotors	-	Ashima Airotor, 6"
Front Derailleur	-	Shimano XTR, high-band
Rear Derailleur	-	Shimano XTR
Shifters -	Shimano XTR
Cassette -	Shimano XTR, 11-34 10-speed
Chain -	Shimano XTR, KMC Missing Link
Crankset -	Shimano XTR 42/32/22
Bottom Bracket	-	Shimano XTR
Wheelset -	2011 American Classic MTB 26 Tubeless
Pedals -	Exustar E-PM25ALTi
Tires -	Schwalbe Rocket Ron, 26 x 2.1
Tubes -	Foss
Saddle -	Prologo Zero Ti 1.4
Seatpost -	Ritchey WCS Carbon 1-Bolt UD 30.9 x 300mm
Seatclamp -	KCNC SC11
Others -	KCNC Titanium QR Skewers


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

The Tomac is a cool bike. You hardly ever see them.
How is that wheelset holding up?


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

limba said:


> The Tomac is a cool bike. You hardly ever see them.
> How is that wheelset holding up?


Yeah, Tomacs are pretty cool. I'm more fond of their hardtails compared to their FS offerings.

The wheelset's doing great! They're kinda new, my 2nd pair. I have a 2009 version which is still true & spinning smoothly. I love em...relatively cheap, super light & very durable. I'm 180 lbs. without gear & do a lot of rock gardens, rocky & rooty trails, some small jumps.

I haven't tried them tubeless though...


----------



## Virre (Mar 17, 2011)

My 2011 Cube.


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice, your bike is so light that even your scale/"weigher?!" is smiling.


----------



## Virre (Mar 17, 2011)

Hardguy said:


> Nice, your bike is so light that even your scale/"weigher?!" is smiling.


=).
It fills his role with distinction. Really happy with this bike.


----------



## 123-zulu (May 22, 2009)

*this is my 09 mach 4.*

it weight about 24.15 lbs.


----------



## Fiendbear (May 8, 2009)

2011 Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon, XTR xc custom kit.

FRAME: 2011 Blur XC Carbon (medium), Matte Carbon
REAR SHOCK: 2011 Monarch RT3
FORK: 2011 Fox F100RLC (black)
REAR DER: Shimano M980 SGS (XTR) 10spd
FRONT DER: Shimano M980 (XTR) 10spd
SHIFTERS: Shimano M980 (XTR) 10spd
CRANKSET: Shimano M980 24/32/42 (XTR) 10spd
BOTTOM BRACKET: Included w/Crankset
CASSETTE: Shimano M980, 11-36 (XTR) 10spd
CHAIN: Shimano M980 (XTR) 10sp
BRAKES: Formula The One w/160mm rotors 
BARS: Easton EC 70 31.8mm
STEM: Thomson X4 31.8mm
GRIPS: Oury Lock Ons
HEADSET: Chris King 1 1/8
SEAT POST: Thomson Masterpiece
SADDLE: WTB Silverado SLT
WHEELS: DT XR400 rims laced to DT 240S rear hub and Chub 15mm front hub w/ DT 14/15 spokes, alloy nipples
TIRES: Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 folding
PEDALS: Shimano (XTR)

Total weight without pedals 22.49lbs.


----------



## Bolshoi125 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not as light as others but lost 5lbs after the diet. Currently 20.5lbs.


----------



## __Z__ (Aug 11, 2011)

looking at these bike is awesome, i havent even been in the game a week, and was already called one on a motorcycle forum im a member of


----------



## cezino (Sep 5, 2010)

SebastianZ said:


> This is my bike after a few changes: Mini I-alligator -> Nokon, rotors Scrub -> Hope Float, tires Maxxlite 285 -> Conntinental RaceKing 2.4, 2x130 ml Notubes, LED lights, bottle cage. Now with all the hanging weight is 9.20 kg - 20.28 lbs. Everything works as it should :thumbsup:
> 
> Greetings


you sould try the extralite with a negative angle...


----------



## N2B (Jul 30, 2009)

Here is my 3. bike. Id have a 29er fully and HT and the plan was to sell but I just really like riding it so Im keeping it 

Weight: 9.88kg

Frame 2010 Trek Top Fuel 9.9 18,5" bought as a frame set
Fork - 2009 Sid world Cup
Headset- Cane Creek IS-3, carbon spacers
Stem - Bontrager xxx lite carbon, 100mm
Handlebars,Bontrager xxx lite carbon 580mm
Grip - Ricthey 
Brakes Magura Marta Sl mag
Brake Rotors	-	Magura Marta sl, 160mm
Front Derailleur	-	Sram XX
Rear Derailleur	-	Sram XO
Shifters - Sram XO grip shift
Cassette -	Shimano XTR, 11-32 9-speed
Chain -	Shimano XTR, 
Crankset -	Rotor 3d 42/27
Bottom Bracket	-Ceramic
Wheelset -	2011 Syncros fl 25 carbon Tubeless
Pedals -	Look Quartz carbon
Tires - Schwalbe Racing Ralph TL
Saddle -	2011 Specialized Phenom 143
Seatpost -	Bontrager xxx lite carbon
Seatclamp -	Bontrager
Others -	front tune ti, back Bontrager.
Top cap - Bontrager carbon
Bottle cage - King cage ti


----------



## cezino (Sep 5, 2010)

always nice to see light bikes being used


----------



## cezino (Sep 5, 2010)

Here is my flash.
present at 7770gr, which i consider to be a good weight considering the heavy wheels and tyres (rear one is a Karma) and the stem.

next upgrades:
wheels and stem / steerer. 
a very realiable bike being used 3 o 4 times a week.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Does that WB cage actually work or do you lose bottles on the bumps? What wheels are you planning on getting?


----------



## cezino (Sep 5, 2010)

works perfectly: I've had 4 or 5 different and these one is the best I've had so far.
still thiking of which realiable wheels I should get. maybe: alpine + 240's (front cannonball) cx ray.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

Very nice, great weight with the "real" MTB-Tires. 
How tall are you? Inseam?


----------



## cezino (Sep 5, 2010)

dogdaysunrise said:


> Very nice, great weight with the "real" MTB-Tires.
> How tall are you? Inseam?


thank you,
I am 181cm inseam of "only" 84 i ride at 73 / 74 cm from BB to saddle. 
i know the pic gives the impression that sadle is very high :thumbsup:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

Or a pretty race position.
Again, nice bike!!!! Have fun with it!


----------



## aspms (Mar 29, 2011)

part list:
Frame: SUPerior Team G7 19" 2010 (1590g)
Fork: Magura Durin Race 100, 2011

Seat: Selle Italia Carbonio
Seatpost: Bontrager XXX lite 31.6 x 330mm
Seat collar: Fun Works N-Light Titan 34.9mm

Wheels: DT Swiss 240s / ZTR Crest / Sapim CX-ray
Skewers: Carbon-Ti carbon/titanium
Tyres: Schwalbe Rocket Ron evo 2.1
Sealant: Stan's Sealant/ Yellow tape/ Olympic valves

Brakes: Avid X0 with Ti bolts for adapter
Rotors: Ashima AaiRotor 160mm with ti bolts

Cassette: Sram PG-990 11-32
Chain: KMC X10SL
Rear derailleur: Sram X0 medium cage
Front derailleur: Dura Ace FD-7900
Shifters: Sram X9
Cables/ housing: Jagwire

Crankset: Sram XX 39/26
Bottom bracket: BB30
Pedals: Shimano XTR PD-M970 with Ti axles

Handlebar: Truvativ Noir wcs 580mm
Headset: FSA semi integrated/ carbon cap/ alu bolt
Stem: FSA OS-99, 110mm
Grips: Bontrager XXX lite
Spacer: FSA carbon
Water cage: eBay carbon

Total weight 8,96kg


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

cant see any focus raven <10 year

ill get 10 posts and ll show mine sub 9 kg raven


----------



## bcrisp (Jul 24, 2011)

2012 Trek Marlin
as pictured 35.09lb








my brother gave me a set a XO brakes and a Bonty carbon stem
I picked up a used Reba shock
bought a Crank Bros carbon bar at the LBS
switched to Bontrager FR3 tires 2.35 and went tubeless on the stock rims
down 5lbs to 30.08 as pictured below









I plan on a seat and post next
on down the road I will do wheels and a new drivetrain. maybe 2x10 
I would like to get the bike down to 26-27lbs
so far I am into the bike for about $1150.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

When I first saw your post at 35.09lbs, I was thinking "who does this guy think he is..." Then I scrolled down. Props man :thumbsup:


----------



## theZapper (Jun 20, 2010)

This isn't the lightest build but it still comes in at just over 24lbs. It has a lot of room for improvement and will go on a diet this winter. I plan on switching to a pair of XC wheels, switching to clipless, changing the stem and also changing to a carbon seat post. Stay tuned for more pics!


----------



## bcrisp (Jul 24, 2011)

hardtailkid said:


> When I first saw your post at 35.09lbs, I was thinking "who does this guy think he is..." Then I scrolled down. Props man :thumbsup:


203mm rotors were a bit overkil but I couldnt beat the price. free!

I really think wheels will be my next upgrade. I am leaning towards a set of Arch wheels and hope 2 hubs. Is that the right way to go or should I be looking at a different brand. the price seems to be in line with what I am willing to spend.

what would you guys recommend as the most bang for my buck on weight loss and performance upgrade?


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

bcrisp said:


> 203mm rotors were a bit overkil but I couldnt beat the price. free!
> 
> I really think wheels will be my next upgrade. I am leaning towards a set of Arch wheels and hope 2 hubs. Is that the right way to go or should I be looking at a different brand. the price seems to be in line with what I am willing to spend.
> 
> what would you guys recommend as the most bang for my buck on weight loss and performance upgrade?


As far as your bike now, a lot of weight will hide in the crankset, seatpost, cassette, and wheels. I'd so go with wheels first because you will notice that weight loss the most (rotational mass), and then seatpost, and save the drivetrain for later when it wears out.


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

Some parts were replaced

bbb pedals -> shimano 540
26 blackspire chainring -> 26 specialities TA chainring
avid ultimate levers -> avid cr carbon levers


----------



## ptfmb71 (Mar 22, 2004)

Bianchi Pulse custom build
19.8lbs


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

*Finally under 8kg*










More pics coming soon


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

djphill said:


> More pics coming soon


That's kinda heavy for a saddle! lol


----------



## theZapper (Jun 20, 2010)

ptfmb71 said:


> Bianchi Pulse custom build
> 19.8lbs




Nice crankset! What do you think of it?


----------



## ptfmb71 (Mar 22, 2004)

theZapper said:


> Nice crankset! What do you think of it?


So far the've been great. I set the Q-rings to the setting the instructions say...and I do notice a difference. road bike is next to get a set of rotor cranks with q-rings


----------



## djphill (May 11, 2008)

FRAME: Ninety-Six Carbon BB30 Large, sanded back and clear coated
FORK: 2011 DT Swiss XRC100 Race 
SHOCK: DT Swiss XR Carbon
FRONT DERAILLEUR: Tuned Dura Ace Braze On with BK carbon clamp
REAR DERAILLEUR: Sram XX with Extralite Extrbolt jockey wheels and Carbon ti bolts
SHIFTERS: Sram XX
BRAKES: Formula R1 matt black, Carbon levers, cool stop pads, matchmaker clamps and custom Eliflap 140mm adaptor
ROTORS: Scrub 160/140
CHAIN: KMC 10SL 
CRANKS: Cannondale Hollowgram SL BB30 (have black spider to put on)
CHAINRINGS: Carbon Ti 38/26
FRONT WHEEL: Edge Composite Tubular Rim, Tune Princess Hub, DT Aerolite Spokes
REAR WHEEL: Edge Composite Tubular, Tune Prince hub, DT Aerolite spokes
CASSETTE: Sram XX 11-36
TYRES: TUFO XC2 Plus
HANDLEBAR: Schmolke SL oversized
BAR ENDS: KCNC
STEM: Extralite Ultra OC, Extralite Extrabolt spacers
HEADSET: Extralite Scal head
SADDLE: SLR kit Carbon 
SEATPOST: MCKF
SEATPOST CLAMP: Omni Racer
PEDALS: Crank Brothers EggBeater Ti Tuned (ebay ti spindles)
GRIPS: OZ Riders
BOTTLE CAGE: Bontrager XXX
SKEWERS: TUNE DC 16/17
CABLES: Power Cordz
ALLIGATOR MINI I-link Cable Houing

waiting for black bolts to arrive to replace the red ones


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

sand the fork too! would take it to the Next extreme!! beautiful!


----------



## Tornadom (May 2, 2010)

amer_ua said:


> I have that same scale! Mine always pops the battery cover off when I try to hang a bike from it; in fairness though, my bike is a portly 25 pounds.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

SebastianZ said:


> This is my bike after a few changes: Mini I-alligator -> Nokon, rotors Scrub -> Hope Float, tires Maxxlite 285 -> Conntinental RaceKing 2.4, 2x130 ml Notubes, LED lights, bottle cage. Now with all the hanging weight is 9.20 kg - 20.28 lbs. Everything works as it should :thumbsup:
> 
> Greetings


Love the bike, build, and great pictures. But I have to ask, did you carry it all around the woods to take those pictures of it? I mean, the treads are frickn clean even!


----------



## royroy11 (Sep 11, 2011)

awesome bikes everyone... great thread!!


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

I had a similar desire to convert my carbon 29er into a ridgid bike.
Its a:

- Jamis Team D29 [large]
- tapered Niner fork
- Bontrager XXX lite seatpost
- Bontrager XXX lite bar and bar ends
- Specialized Borough XC pro 45c tires
- Bontrager XXX lite 26 x 2.00 tubes
- Shimano XTR 2011 race pedals

all bringing its down to its present weight in the pics @ 19.75 lbs I,ve got a set of custon AC Stans Crest race wheels that I have yet to mount which should bring the weight down to 19.1 lbs. 
Then with some extra effort I will have it down to just below 19lbs for the upcoming season I will post a couple of pics on my scale when they are mounted.
Any additional ideas for weight reduction would be appreciated. I,m thinking that a Specialized crank etc would work out well.

Here are a couple of pics. 
Attached Images


----------



## theZapper (Jun 20, 2010)

DAVE LEVETT said:


> I had a similar desire to convert my carbon 29er into a ridgid bike.
> Its a:
> 
> - Jamis Team D29 [large]
> ...


Am I reading this right? You put Bontrager XXX lite *26* x 2.0 tubes on a *29*er?


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, you read that correctly. Lots of folks have run the smaller tubes on the larger wheels simply because they weigh less. Personally, it's just as easy to go tubeless imo. But it does work.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

People running 3 rotor bolts should be castrated, so they don't breed.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I realize that there are people out there that only run 3 but how do you know he is not just missing one. You really can't tell from this photo.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

You can tell from this photo that he's "missing" at least two.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Never mind, I can see the top one now! Actually I can't see the top one but you know what I mean.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Let the castration begin. I'll hold him down, sfer1 can do the honors.


----------



## DAVE LEVETT (Nov 7, 2010)

Yep, you read it right 26 x 2.00 tubes 92 gm each. I have tubeless Geax Barro Race and 
Bontrager 29-3 tires that will be run tubeless when I run the bike in XC events.
The current setup is for a race here in the spring and its mostly a mild single/double track and rail trail route.
As for the 3 bolt rotors, I,m guilty and I,ve managed to breed successfully a couple of times, without disasterous results. LOL!

Dave


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Let the castration begin. I'll hold him down, sfer1 can do the honors.


After the castration, we can swap out the 3 metal ones with 3 carbon bolts, put him back on his bike and push him down a hill and see him try to stop.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Hardguy said:


> After the castration, we can swap out the 3 metal ones with 3 carbon bolts, put him back on his bike and push him down a hill and see him try to stop.


Only if we can take the seat off the seatpost! Ouch!!


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Only if we can take the seat off the seatpost! Ouch!!


had my saddle sever off during a 60 mile ride had to do the final descent and 2 mile's of road without sitting... it was not fun..


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

facelessfools said:


> had my saddle sever off during a 60 mile ride had to do the final descent and 2 mile's of road without sitting... it was not fun..


And you still had the family jewels.


----------



## vik61 (Nov 6, 2010)

djphill , damned nice black rocket!


----------



## damjan_v (Jan 18, 2011)

@amer_ua: what saddle is that?


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

My Rotwild :










Racing ready with 7,78 kg


----------



## amer_ua (Nov 10, 2009)

damjan_v said:


> @amer_ua: what saddle is that?


tune speedneedle


----------



## ptfmb71 (Mar 22, 2004)

mariosimas said:


> My Rotwild :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike!
What do the stans wheelset cost you in Europe? I have the same rotor cranks and they are not cheap here in the US


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

figured i should post mine in here now 


















































































Brake: KCNC X7............................................. .......................169/187
Brake Rotor: kcnc/Ashima 160 & Scrub .......................... ...............87/58
Brake Rotor Bolts: 6ti 6blue alloy............................................. ................24
Cables: powercords........................................ .........................................4g
Bottle Cage:Karbona Wing x2.............................................. ...................51g
Cassette: 11-36 XX............................................... ................. .................210g
Chain: kmc sl10................................. .........................................?
Chainguide:.................................................................................................17g
Crankset: extralite e bones .................................................. .......................502
Chain Ring: Homebrewed 35t............................................... .........................40
Bolts: Toronto........................................... .................................................. ...?
Derlr (R): sram x.0 with toronto pullys, alloy bolts + 09 med derailleur cage + carbon inner plate .......181g
Fork: Magura durin sl+starnut........................................ ............................1357
Frame: Carbon............................................ ..........................................1423
Grips: bonty xxx light............................................ .................................20
Handlebar: KCNC sc bone.............................................. ........................115
Headset: China............................................. . .........................................84g
Pedals: Crank Bro's egg beater 2ti with ward axles.....................................182
Seat: Bonty evoke carbon............................................ ... ........................144g
Seatpost clamp: Tune Cappy Blue.............................................. ................72g
Shifters: xx rear.............................................. ...................................... ....91g
Skewers: TI w/ Carbon Handle............................................ ........................43
Stem: rotor sl2 .................................................. .....................................97g
Top cap/spacers: Fairwheel and pops(5mm,10mm).......................... .....6+4=10g
Tire (Front): Conti. Xking 2.2 pacestar.......................................... .............485g
Tire (Rear): Conti. Xking 2.2 pacestar.......................................... ..............484g
Wheelset: 1305g
Wheel Front: 592g
Hub: Mack 32h Super Light Front ...................................................... ........80g
Rim: NoTubes ZTR Alpine .................................................. .......................326
Spokes: DT 1.8's (because a stiff wheel is a better wheel) w/ nipple's............186
Wheel Rear: 713g
Hub: Mack 32h Super Light Rear.............................................. .................200g!
Rim: NoTubes ZTR Alpine............................................ ............................. 327
Spokes: DT 1.8's w/ nipples........................................... ..........................186
Rim tape:............................................. . .................................................1 6g
Valves: Blue alloy + purly collars....................................... ........................8g


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

ptfmb71 said:


> Nice bike!
> What do the stans wheelset cost you in Europe? I have the same rotor cranks and they are not cheap here in the US


this wheelset with the Alpine + A2Z Hubs + Sapim Laser cost me 550€. This set weighs 1333g with tape and valves

I´m going to change for the MMX + Prince/Princess + Sapim CX-ray with a weight of 1190 g w/ tape and valves 

The final weight of my Rotwild will be around 7,65 kg 

The Rotor cranks (mine are the 3D with Ti spindle - 170mm) cost me 270€. Weight 520 g.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Now if only us Americans knew what these bikes weighed


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

There are hundreds of metric conversion websites and phone apps online if you really want to find out.

Weight conversion for weight measurements | Weight converter online | metric conversions


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

I was being sarcastic lol... :lol:


----------



## Hardguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh haha, sorry, nevermind then. I don't even bother to convert the weight numbers on this thread over to pounds anymore. I know anything 9000 grams or 9 kg is close to 20 lbs. In the U.S., i think the only people that use grams to measure weight are either in jail or going to be in jail soon.


----------



## Taran (May 28, 2009)

The Merida Ninety-Six Carbon is beautiful, great machine and excellent weight


----------



## artemha (Nov 20, 2010)

It Sexy. It is pleasant to me :thumbsup:


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

with the last updates:



















new wheels: MMX + Prince/princess + Cx Ray (with aluminium valves + tape): 1213g

new skewers: Tune DC16/17 - 36g

new tyres: RoRo 1.85 EVO (390g) + RoRo 2.1 Evo (400g) + 70 ml of notubes in each wheel


----------



## theZapper (Jun 20, 2010)

mariosimas said:


> with the last updates:
> 
> new wheels: MMX + Prince/princess + Cx Ray (with aluminium valves + tape): 1213g
> 
> ...


This is kind of an unrelated question, but do you know if you can run a chain guide/tensioner with the Rotor q rings?


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

good question which I cannot answer


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

theZapper said:


> This is kind of an unrelated question, but do you know if you can run a chain guide/tensioner with the Rotor q rings?


yes, a small style guide like a paul comp may not work but a mrp should be fine since it has a good depth.


----------



## 5foldtravel (Oct 5, 2011)

Man I thought mine was getting light with some needed upgrades wow these bikes are light.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

Just over 16lbs FS MTB with internally wired Shimano Di2 rear shifting.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

17lb 10 oz With ti forks. I later reduced it down to 17 lb 4 oz by changing the cassette to a Recon alloy, Rocket Ron tyres


----------



## theZapper (Jun 20, 2010)

krzysiekmz said:


> Just over 16lbs FS MTB with internally wired Shimano Di2 rear shifting.


WOW. Any detailed photos of it?


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

theZapper said:


> WOW. Any detailed photos of it?


Sorry not now. I built it rode it a few times then sold it all off:madman:
Now on a lighter project with modern carbon parts. Doing some damage to the credit card. Looking for 15 lb 8 oz this time.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

*2010 Scott Scale 29er Carbon Pro, SRAM XX, Carbon Lefty DLR SL*

2010 Scott Scale 29er Carbon Pro, SRAM XX, Carbon Lefty DLR SL

This was by far one of my best builds, but most challenging. The Scott frame has internal cable routing that is a PITA. To run the cables you have to remove the cranks and the BB cups. Not a fan of that, but I shaved about 70 grams off the Nokon cables by having this option on the frame.

I have seen several 26ers under 8Kg / 17.5 pounds, but what about a 29er with a real suspension fork and 6 bolts in the rotors?

Total Weight = 16.93 pounds / 7681g
Bottle Cage: Carbon Fiber 14g
Bottle Cage bolts:	4 Black Alloy 6g
Bottom Bracket:	Shimano BB91-41, tuned 70g
Brakes Rear: Ashima PCB=207g, Hdwr=7g, 160 rotor=81g	295g
Brakes Front: Ashima PCB=188g, Hdwr=31g, 180 rotor=101g	320g
Cables / Housing:	Nokon Silver/Black Front=11+9g, Rear=19+12g	51g
Cassette: SRAM XX 11-32=178g KCNC Black LR=4g 182g	
Chain: KMC X10SL Gold 208L 235g	
Crankset: KCNC X2 42/29 559g	
Derailleur Front:	SRAM XX 2x10 Hi Mount Bot Pull 119g	
Derailleur Rear: SRAM XX 2x10 Med Cage F&N Pulleys=20g	178g	
Fork: Lefty Carbon DLR SL 29er air filter, mod boot	1211g
Frame: Scott Scale 29er, CF Chain Gaurd 954g
Grips: Extralite Foam w/caps 18g
Handle Bar: Easton Monkey Lite SL 25.4 Black 126g
Headset: KCNC Radiant Taper=65g, cups=24.5g 90g
Headset Cap/Bolt:	Tune Carbon=5.5g, star nut=6g 11g	
Headset Spacers:	Carbon 40mm=14.1g, Project123 tube=172	186g	
Pedals: Egg Beaters 3Ti Red 188g	
Quick Releases: Rear Skewer Only 23g	
Seat: AX Lightness Sprint 70g	
Seat Binder: KCNC 38.2 Black w/red bolt 13g	
Seat Post: KCNC 34.9 x300 140g	
Shifters: SRAM XX Carbon 2x10 ti bolts F=95.7g, R=90.7	190g
Stem: KCNC Bear Bones 25.4 x 90, 5deg Ti bolts	96g	
Tire Front: Schwalbe Furious Fred 29er 386g
Tire Rear: Schwalbe Furious Fred 29er 362g
Tubes: R valves =17g, R sealant=26g F sealant=26g	69g
Wheel set (Front):	American Classic, Soul Lefty 29er= 674g N/A
Wheel set (Rear):	American Classic 29er= 849g N/A
Wheel Set (Entire):	Soul Lefty cap and bolt=10 1523g
- Hub Front: Soul Kozak hub with wheel build N/A	
Misc Option: KCNC Ultralight Steel Rotors 160mm/180mm	N/A


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

impressive! 
well done!


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

impressive weight, but the lefty with scott frame doesn´t fit 

and please use REAL mtb tyres :thumbsup:


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Mariosimas, have you ridden the FFs? How would they compare to the RRs in your experience and what kind of terrain are you riding on?

The FFs and Crows have performed very well for me in the AZ dry desert terrain and on rock and techy tracks. However, I was considering building up another wheel set with RRs for wet, soft , muddy tracks.


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

2010 Scott Scale 29er Carbon Pro, SRAM XX, Carbon Lefty DLR SL

This was by far one of my best builds, but most challenging. The Scott frame has internal cable routing that is a PITA. To run the cables you have to remove the cranks and the BB cups. Not a fan of that, but I shaved about 70 grams off the Nokon cables by having this option on the frame.

Total Weight = 16.93 pounds / 7681g
Built up at this test weight, but tweaking it as I ride to find the best parts for handling and comfort. Will likely end up around 17.5 pounds.

Bottle Cage: Carbon Fiber 14g
Bottle Cage bolts:	4 Black Alloy 6g
Bottom Bracket:	Shimano BB91-41, tuned 70g
Brakes Rear: Ashima PCB=207g, Hdwr=7g, 160 rotor=81g	295g
Brakes Front: Ashima PCB=188g, Hdwr=31g, 180 rotor=101g	320g
Cables / Housing:	Nokon Silver/Black Front=11+9g, Rear=19+12g	51g
Cassette: SRAM XX 11-32=178g KCNC Black LR=4g 182g	
Chain: KMC X10SL Gold 208L 235g	
Crankset: KCNC X2 42/29 559g	
Derailleur Front:	SRAM XX 2x10 Hi Mount Bot Pull 119g	
Derailleur Rear: SRAM XX 2x10 Med Cage F&N Pulleys=20g	178g	
Fork: Lefty Carbon DLR SL 29er air filter, mod boot	1211g
Frame: Scott Scale 29er, CF Chain Gaurd 954g
Grips: Extralite Foam w/caps 18g
Handle Bar: Easton Monkey Lite SL 25.4 Black 126g
Headset: KCNC Radiant Taper=65g, cups=24.5g 90g
Headset Cap/Bolt:	Tune Carbon=5.5g, star nut=6g 11g	
Headset Spacers:	Carbon 40mm=14.1g, Project123 tube=172	186g	
Pedals: Egg Beaters 3Ti Red 188g	
Quick Releases: Rear Skewer Only 23g	
Seat: AX Lightness Sprint 70g	
Seat Binder: KCNC 38.2 Black w/red bolt 13g	
Seat Post: KCNC 34.9 x300 140g	
Shifters: SRAM XX Carbon 2x10 ti bolts F=95.7g, R=90.7	190g
Stem: KCNC Bear Bones 25.4 x 90, 5deg Ti bolts	96g	
Tire Front: Schwalbe Furious Fred 29er 386g
Tire Rear: Schwalbe Furious Fred 29er 362g
Tubes: R valves =17g, R sealant=26g F sealant=26g	69g
Wheel set (Front):	American Classic, Soul Lefty 29er= 674g N/A
Wheel set (Rear):	American Classic 29er= 849g N/A
Wheel Set (Entire):	Soul Lefty cap and bolt=10 1523g
- Hub Front: Soul Kozak hub with wheel build N/A	
Misc Option: KCNC Ultralight Steel Rotors 160mm/180mm	N/A


----------



## XGee (Nov 11, 2011)

all these bikes make me wanna build one too... good looking bikes


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Just need cranks. Which will be Clavicula dp" carbon fiber crank making the completed bike weigh at around 15lb 3oz


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sand the trogon fork to natural carbon


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

nikoli8 said:


> Sand the trogon fork to natural carbon


Why?


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Sand a carbon fork? I wouldn't.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

smilinsteve said:


> Sand a carbon fork? I wouldn't.


 I agree. Gloss carbon looks best. The logo isn't the best but i can live with it


----------



## hollowing2000 (Aug 20, 2011)

or change the fork.. maybe durin sl or carbon r7


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

hollowing2000 said:


> or change the fork.. maybe durin sl or carbon r7


Why? I'm happy with these forks. Weigh 500 grams. Lovely gloss finish. Just wish they didn't have the silly disc tabs.

The only part i wish i could change is the stem for a AX Lightness stem. But i need my kidneys.

Waiting for a LTO bar


----------



## bikemaniack (Feb 6, 2010)

You can still change your wheels. I don't know which hubs you have,but you ride on heavy rims. Build some light weight wheelset help you to lose many grams.
You can put some part list.


----------



## CreativeEdge (Oct 30, 2008)

not as light as some of the bikes on here, but its the bike Ive had the most fun on in 12 years of riding.

20 lbs


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

The logo just takes away from the rest of the bike. It's easy to re clear coat to gloss... No damage to the carbon


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

It s your ride of your happy.. Awesome!!!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

sdcerreta said:


> 2010 Scott Scale 29er Carbon Pro, SRAM XX, Carbon Lefty DLR SL
> 
> This was by far one of my best builds, but most challenging. The Scott frame has internal cable routing that is a PITA. To run the cables you have to remove the cranks and the BB cups. Not a fan of that, but I shaved about 70 grams off the Nokon cables by having this option on the frame.
> 
> ...


Nice build and it looks good! Is that your actual seat height? Your handlebar ist higher than your seat. How do ride like this!? (considering your built, which is a CC Racer in my eyes)


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

bikemaniack said:


> You can still change your wheels. I don't know which hubs you have,but you ride on heavy rims. Build some light weight wheelset help you to lose many grams.
> You can put some part list.


Agree 100% But no money left. Was looking at carbon 'innolite' XCT 230 rims and Tune hubs. I've just got these wheel built so will get some use from them next year. The hubs are American classic 210 (224 grams) vintage Hope 102 grams the Mavic 717 are 405 grams with revolution spokes. 780 grams & 650 grams with Maxxislite tube on the back 95g & Foss 80g on the front. Oh and 6 gram rim tape.

Perhaps loose 10 oz from changing the wheels

Thanks


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

nikoli8 said:


> The logo just takes away from the rest of the bike. It's easy to re clear coat to gloss... No damage to the carbon


Agree. Will give it some thought over the winter.
Thanks


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

CreativeEdge said:


> not as light as some of the bikes on here, but its the bike Ive had the most fun on in 12 years of riding.
> 
> 20 lbs


A bike is a personal thing and if you enjoy your ride then that's all that counts.:thumbsup:

My last light bike was a nightmare to ride. I find that 18/19 lb is an ideal weight for me. Any lighter and i get bounced about like a rubber ball.
I just love seeing how light i can get a mtb plus i love the Trimble frame. Have i built the lightest Trimble???


----------



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

*My Scalpel*

My Scalpel in progress, waiting for chain and chainguide.


----------



## Marfo (Apr 17, 2007)

That scalpel is gorgeous! How is the Scrubs?


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Basically complete 14 lb 14 oz Waiting for carbon clamps parts which will lose 2 oz


----------



## hollowing2000 (Aug 20, 2011)

RE CARBON GT AVALANC|HE: wow! very nice!!.. i think with all the carbon that bike has it should be sub 20lbs.. i dont know whats keeping it "heavy".. i think carbon GT hardtails are very good frames..


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

It's a GT Zaskar Carbon, not an Avalange. The frame (1,6kg) is keeping it "heavy".


----------



## jwh9 (Aug 10, 2008)

*On-One 29er*

more fat tired road bike with TT gearing than a 29er. Weighs just over 17.5lb, 7960g.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

What cranks are on the on-one? The front forks look very stiff


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

That's one big mf'ing ring!


----------



## jwh9 (Aug 10, 2008)

This is my first (semi-lo budg) WW build. The crank is a Stronglight Pulsion.. a good crank with some bad press from the inevitable early failures (like many early all-carbon cranks..so was able to cheaply source it (NOS from XX cycles in france), but i've had no problems with it.. nor did the pro team that was using it when it came out, apparently. Its pretty stiff.. even compared to modern cranks. I also found a non-ramped 56t 'Magic Motorcycle' ring (from a cannondale TT bike, apparently), and ordered a fibre-lyte 38t ring. I forget the exact weight, but I think the whole assy (incl a Reset 128mm trials Ti BB to clear the mtb stays) is a little over 530g. I usually ride the smaller ring.. but on the occasion I want to cruise in a super lo-cadence or hit some big numbers.. its the two finger derailleur

The fork is super stiff.. a niner, which I found totally raw.. no clearcoat. I've got my own matte UV spray. Much of the parts on my bike i've bought heavily marked down, so many originally un-coated carbon parts.. but a lot of fun to build and ride on the street (esp w/ all the pot holes on los angeles roads). Usually get puzzled looks from roadies.


----------



## JrJabadu (Aug 15, 2011)

I like to ride around on my 29 pound bike with wads of cash sticking out of my pockets.


----------



## bikealabama (Apr 9, 2008)

*Your Scandal tempted me to post my own ride...*

This is the bike I raced on in the 2011 SERC series. Super fast bike, really stiff and really durable (I lost count how many high speed crashes it was in). Not the bikes fault, but the rider trying to make up time to the leaders. Two thumbs up to the Bontrager XR0 tires. :thumbsup: It's right at 20lbs now, but I want to upgrade to a C'dale Flash and turn this one into a rigid ss.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

JrJabadu said:


> I like to ride around on my 29 pound bike with wads of cash sticking out of my pockets.


And it makes you lose weight, so in the end the rider/bike combo weight about the same.


----------



## Tornadom (May 2, 2010)

JrJabadu said:


> I like to ride around on my 29 pound bike with wads of cash sticking out of my pockets.


May I ride around my 25 pound bike with wads of your cash sticking out of my pockets? 

Hopefully sometime this coming year I'll get started on my Cannondale F4000 SL, Si Optimo build; I doubt it will ever be a weight weenie bike, but my goal is to turn it into a 20 pound hardtail.


----------



## Bikerturtle (Nov 11, 2011)

*Seven Sola*

Amazed at the lightweight machines on here!! Here's a pic of my latest ride, weighs just over 22lbs:










Steve Potts did incredible job removing & refinishing where there once stood Canti Posts:










Mostly XTR 985 Componentry with a DA 12-27 cassette. Chainrings are 28 & 40 tooth. Will probably switch to an XTR 11-34 for my local hills, but really wish there existed a ~ 12-32...










I-Spec cleans up the bars. Still uneasy about posts on the fork.....for now I ride..... :thumbsup:










Kurt


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

You can just buy an XTR 11-32 cassette and use the 12 and 13t cog on your 12-27 DA in place of the 11 and 12t cog.


----------



## Bikerturtle (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't believe that's correct. Perhaps you're thinking of 9 speed? 

Closest viable option is SRAM XX 11-32.

Amazingly, 10 spd XTR comes only in 11-34 or 11-36. -A big gap from the DA 12-27. See what I mean? Not sure Shimano's rationale with that--especially considering they still offer triple chainring cranks, which are better matched to close ratio cassettes (in my very humble opinion).

 Kurt


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Bikerturtle said:


> I don't believe that's correct. Perhaps you're thinking of 9 speed?
> 
> Closest viable option is SRAM XX 11-32.
> 
> ...


Didn't realize that. That's so stupid! I've ridden my Remedy to work for the past week and I've noticed that I really don't like the gearing. I have an XT 38-26 crank on its way, but I think I may be looking at a different cassette somewhere down the road. The 11-36 paired with a triple is absolutely horrible.


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

Bikerturtle said:


> Amazed at the lightweight machines on here!! Here's a pic of my latest ride, weighs just over 22lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm running DA 12-27 as well still can't find the cassette with similar weight in term of strength, btw is it 9 speed cassette? 7700?


----------



## Bikerturtle (Nov 11, 2011)

This is a 7900 (10 speed) here. Agreed, if you want ultimate compatibility & performance, you stick with same make (Shimano). With the outgoing 9 speed systems (e.g. 960 & 970) you had somewhat better choice of cassettes. But this business of 34 and 36 tooth cog (980) bewilders me for multi chainring setups.

It can make sense for 29" wheels but in my experience on 26ers I just spin out in those big top cogs, even in middle chainring.....


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Bikerturtle said:


> I don't believe that's correct. Perhaps you're thinking of 9 speed?
> 
> Closest viable option is SRAM XX 11-32.
> 
> ...


I believe Shimano said they were going to release an 11-32 cassette, just not at first. If you really want an 11-32 cassette there's an XT one.


----------



## Litech (Jun 24, 2011)

JrJabadu said:


> I like to ride around on my 29 pound bike with wads of cash sticking out of my pockets.


WW = wad weenie?


----------



## hollowing2000 (Aug 20, 2011)

nice bikes!!


----------



## hollowing2000 (Aug 20, 2011)

Bikerturtle said:


> Amazed at the lightweight machines on here!! Here's a pic of my latest ride, weighs just over 22lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice seven you got there! i'm just curious, how wide is your handlebar??


----------



## guize (Sep 15, 2010)

*Giant (xtc fr) sub 9kg*

Fala galera! Giant (xtc fr) sub 9kg (8.935g).























































Abs!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, here is the new ride. I wouldn't really call it a WW but it is a steel frame after all. Having been on an aluminum frame for the past year I can tell you that the ride of the steel bike and this particular ones geometry is just awesome. Yes, my fork is short. It is actually a 445 but I am of the old school fit and geo specs and love the quick handling of it. Having ridden several of my buddies 29ers with taller forks I can honestly say I love mine compared to theirs.

None the less, the bike could be lighter and when summer rolls around it will be. The tires will be swapped out as will the seat more than likely. I have pulled the bar ends on several occassions but seem to gravitate right back to them. I have a set of KCNC's but the feel of the Cane Creeks just can't be beat imo. I would like to say that I will have some new wheels by spring but that is looking doubtful at this point. That alone would shave almost a lb off the bike. But as stated earlier, if the ride makes you happy then that is what is important. With that said, I have realized that it is cheaper for me to lose some weight than to shave much more off the bike. So I am on a quest to drop 10-15 lbs which should put me back down to 165-170 lbs. I think that will make much more of a difference anyway.

So here it is, a 2011 Vassago Jabber SS
Velocity VXC rims (yep, eye litted)
DT Champion spokes (were supposed to be comps but someone screwed up the build)
White Industries hubs (ti front skewer w/ ti fun bolts in rear)
White Industries Trials fw (yep the heavy one with better/more engagement) 18t
KMC X9sl chain
KCNC 400mm post
Aspice saddle (also use a carbon slr or a Merek full carbon)
WTB Bronson front tire (heavy at 700+g - winter tire) tubeless
WTB Woulverine rear (also heavy and tubeless)
summer tires are either Maxxis Ikon front w/ Nano rear or dual Ikons
Crank Bros 3 w/ ti spindles
Avid Elixer CR carbon brakes (ti mounting bolts)
KCNC rotors w/ ti bolts
Ritchey Super logic bars trimmed down a tad
Ritchey WCS stem (ti bolts)
King HS (duh-what else would you run???)
Modded XTR M960 cranks ceramic coated in matte black (w/ ti fixing bolts)
Home Brewed 32t (also run a 33t in the summer)
XT bb (replaced my shot xtr one the day before a race, will replace this with something nicer/lighter by spring)
ESI chunky crips
Cane Creek barends

Total weight as pictured is 21.4 lbs. But knowing that the frame weighs .2 less than my old one, I know that once the tires and seat are swapped out, I should be somewhere right around 20.25-.5 lbs. Good enough for a solid, rigid, 29er.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I would like to go to a -10 degree stem but honestly, the only one I trust is the X2 Thompson which weighs more than what I have. I would also like to go back to a straight bar but found that while they are lighter, they are also mostly 580's which is just too narrow for me. Neither are a priority as I could simply trim my fork down some and lose the spacers (I hate the idea of cutting the fork any more as it will probably never work with anothe frame) and I can't stand that much tube hanging out the top. I'm already annoyed w/ what you see pictured. Perhaps I will end up cutting it this weekend. I mean, if I need another fork then I guess it will be time to just buy a Niner! Other than that, I think she is done. I can't justify spending double the money to replace some of the parts only to shave a few more grams here and there. So aside from another set of wheels within the next year, I think this is it. 20 lbs was the goal and technically I have acheived that. I was going to get a scandium Niner but I couldn't pass on the $306 shipped frame after the sale price and coupon code I had.


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Here are two earlier weight weenie builds i built last year - 22lb 6oz & 17lb 10oz


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Man in both cases the head tube / fork interface just looks scary to me. Still awesome to see fully geared bikes weighing less than my SS though!


----------



## seoulriding (Apr 3, 2010)

*Litespeed 29er Unicoi*

Litespeed Unicoi 29er


----------



## seoulriding (Apr 3, 2010)

when i want it light....15.1 lbs....


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Where's the pic from? @Seoulriding


----------



## Igor Gordienko (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is mine. 19lbs Orbea Alma 29 2012, race ready.



















































































Frame: Orbea Alma 29 S Team 2012
Fork: Rock Shox SID World Cup 29 2012
Disk Brakes:	Formula R1
Disk Rotors:	Sram XX
Shifters: Sram XX
Front derailleur:	Sram XX
Rear derailleur:	Sram XX
Crankset: Sram XX 26x39
Cassette: Sram XX 11-36
Chain: KMC X10SL
Handlebar: Schmolke TLO 31,8x660mm
Stem: Ritchey WCS 4 Axis OS 2012, mm
Grips: ESI Racer's Edge
Seatpost: Schmolke TLO
Seat: Fizik Tundra 00 Carbon
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beater 11
Hubs: Acros .54
Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray
Rims: ZTR Crest 29
Screws: 15mm QR front, DT SWISS Thru Bolt 10mm rear.
Tyres: Maxxis Aspen eXCeption 29x2,1, Icon 3C 29x2,2


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice ride.

What's all that white stuff around the bike. . . :cornut:

Sucks to be you. 77 and sunny today in Tucson. Had to put on the sunscreen


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Igor Gordienko said:


> Here is mine. 19lbs Orbea Alma 29 2012, race ready.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride.

What's all that white stuff around the bike. . .

Sucks to be you. 77 and sunny today in Tucson. Had to put on the sunscreen


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Sweet ride Igor ! 
How is the rear thru bolt? Is is stiffer than the usual qr?


----------



## Igor Gordienko (Jun 27, 2007)

vladxc said:


> Sweet ride Igor !
> How is the rear thru bolt? Is is stiffer than the usual qr?


Thank you! Yes, thru bolt feels significally stiffer to me


----------



## Igor Gordienko (Jun 27, 2007)

sdcerreta said:


> What's all that white stuff around the bike. . .


Let it snow


----------



## WarrenB (Oct 17, 2011)

That Orbea Looks awesome.


----------



## a.k. (Nov 6, 2011)

sdcerreta said:


> Sucks to be you. 77 and sunny today in Tucson. Had to put on the sunscreen


It is mother-Russia  There is about 0c. deg. in Moscow and about -40c in deep Siberia


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Ummmm. . . I'm freezing just thinking about it. It was 55 the other day in the morning and it was too cold to go out for a ride. I had to wait until it was 65.


----------



## Igor Gordienko (Jun 27, 2007)

sdcerreta said:


> Ummmm. . . I'm freezing just thinking about it. It was 55 the other day in the morning and it was too cold to go out for a ride. I had to wait until it was 65.


a.k. mentioned degrees Celsius. 0 °C = 32 0 °F


----------



## Vaporeanu (Oct 20, 2011)

*No Saint*

I do have No Saint Max Ari R 19" with XTR , XO and Fox F100 RLC and the weight show me @ 9.4 kg ... :madman:


----------



## Vaporeanu (Oct 20, 2011)

*my Cannondale*

10.5 kg


----------



## Sailor Ripley (Oct 16, 2008)

Really nice looking bike. Question for you - do you have an idea of how much weight the ceramic coating added to your XTR cranks? I really like the look and I've got a tattered set of 960's that I am looking to mod for SS use. I was going to go the usual route and just strip the remainder of the finish and polish them but getting them coated seems like a more attractive option. Also, do you recall what you paid to have them coated? Thanks in advance.


----------



## theZapper (Jun 20, 2010)

Sailor Ripley said:


> Really nice looking bike. Question for you - do you have an idea of how much weight the ceramic coating added to your XTR cranks? I really like the look and I've got a tattered set of 960's that I am looking to mod for SS use. I was going to go the usual route and just strip the remainder of the finish and polish them but getting them coated seems like a more attractive option. Also, do you recall what you paid to have them coated? Thanks in advance.


Which XTR cranks are you referring to? On this page, all I see is SRAM and Rotor.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

theZapper said:


> Which XTR cranks are you referring to? On this page, all I see is SRAM and Rotor.


Yeah its really hard for those of us who prefer the linear mode to know who you are speaking to when you don't quote them. I switched to threaded mode and draw that it was 1spd he was speaking to.


----------



## Sailor Ripley (Oct 16, 2008)

forgiven_nick said:


> Yeah its really hard for those of us who prefer the linear mode to know who you are speaking to when you don't quote them. I switched to threaded mode and draw that it was 1spd he was speaking to.


my bad. I'll refine my technique.


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

*My Winter Bike*

Minus 5°C now in Sapporo City... here's my winter bike, also race-ready:


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

I would guess that Scott Scale weighs in around 14 pounds with RocketRons, but Ice Spikers are serious tires for the snow and come with more weight. 

What does it weigh?


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

What cranks are on the Scale. Can't tell from the photos.

I see you are running some ultralight road bike derailleurs and cassette. Looks great!


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry for the huge picture!

It's 7.08Kg with those tires and 50mL sealant in each tire. Those are Powerarms cranks.


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

The roads are icy here, tires without spikes are a no go.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Since I have a pair of XTR M960's posted on another page on here I will answer. ??? I don't know, it is my understanding that it is lighter than the powder coat that comes with them. You can contact RD (he's a member on here Crazy8 is his screen name), just shoot him a PM. He owns a company that does ceramic coating. I think the site is STB performance coatings~Home He would be able to answer your question for sure. I doubt that it is anything drastic mind you but I can say that it is more durable and there are several different colors that you can choose from.


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

BMC teamelite TE01 2012 - 7,76 kg



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

NIIICCCCEEEE! i hope the seatpost isn't some crazy size, it looks like it would be heavy.


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

the seatpost weights 202g  (350mm/31,6mm).

It will be substituded by one from MCFk wich weighs 110 g


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Cool bike. Enjoy it.


----------



## Kampfire (Jun 25, 2010)

My new 2012 Niner One 9 just finished

Final Weight w/o pedals: 18.87lbs
Final Wight w/ pedals: 19.75lbs


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Dude, love the bike stand  The bike is nice too :thumbsup:


----------



## 3In2Out (Feb 1, 2012)

Great looking bike kampfire!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

Very Nice build! Very cool!


----------



## Bikerturtle (Nov 11, 2011)

hollowing2000 said:


> very nice seven you got there! i'm just curious, how wide is your handlebar??


Hollowing-

I'm measuring a hair under 25" / 63 cm. It looks wider in the pic with the wide angle, I think...

Cheers!


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

2001 Tomac X-Type Carbon HT / 18.75 in Race Trim. 19.18 winter/training weight.About 20.5 lbs night riding! 
Why state weight without pedals??? Can you ride without pedals???


----------



## hypercycler (Jul 7, 2009)

Not a true weight weenie's build, but I'm happy with the weight at 21.6lbs (9.8kg) with XTR pedals. :thumbsup:


----------



## tnd2gen (Feb 12, 2012)

B.Trimble said:


> Just need cranks. Which will be Clavicula dp" carbon fiber crank making the completed bike weigh at around 15lb 3oz


A true weight weener


----------



## tnd2gen (Feb 12, 2012)

mariosimas said:


> with the last updates:
> 
> new wheels: MMX + Prince/princess + Cx Ray (with aluminium valves + tape): 1213g
> 
> ...


Aaahh! thanks for posting metric values :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

tnd2gen said:


> A true weight weener


:thumbsup: Thanks. No crank is better than Clavicula dp. Worth every cent.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Waiting on mcfk bars, home-brewed Comp gears, and to stumble upon an idea for a lightweight tension'er.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

My bike and Facelessfool's bike could be cousins, lol.
This one is under 17lbs. now, but I haven't weighed it recently. Carbonal Carbon 1080 gram frameset. I could pull another 200-250grams off it, but I like the way it's setup now. Very comfy and dependable, yet still very light.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

your frames rear caliper placement is much cleaner then mine but not compatible to my kcnc brakes. your frames also a almost 300g lighter then line is. 
Love your blue rims though!


----------



## Gaprider4Life (May 19, 2008)

Here's my Carbon Tomac TypeX.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

*Fm038*

My Dengfu FM038 ready for Y2012 early season kick off, updated with ZTR Race, Schmolke, Rotor Qring & R1.
the weight is 6.99kg / 15.41 pounds, ready to ride.
enjoy.


























HD bike porn :



Tom


----------



## yeti fan (Feb 23, 2012)

tskubi, was going to build a 29er HT until I saw this!

26er dengfu it is!

very nice!


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Yeti Fan,

et voila the build list :


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Killer looks!!

Why the heavy pedals?


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Nozes said:


> Killer looks!!
> 
> Why the heavy pedals?


Thanks,
I'd love some 4ti's but need the funds to get them also...


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

*maybe not a weight weenie but lite for a clyde*

Hi there!
Life start at 32 now lows 25 and i very confident about the strength of the bike, i think i can't go lower because i am a Clyde
PS the only composite thing on the bike is the *seat-post *and the rear *derailleur X0.* .:thumbsup:

hope you like it folks!!!!


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

привет там

Now 7.2kg


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

put gears back on. just under 18lbs


----------



## mmoen (Jun 19, 2009)

Very durable at 15lbs 7oz


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

facelessfools said:


> put gears back on. just under 18lbs


The part of the end cap that is yellow is a sticker. peel it off you'll lose some weight rolleyes and it will look better


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

GTR2ebike said:


> The part of the end cap that is yellow is a sticker. peel it off you'll lose some weight rolleyes and it will look better


and why would i ever need to do that? i'm not crazy


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Superb classy build mmoen !


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

hypercycler said:


> Not a true weight weenie's build, but I'm happy with the weight at 21.6lbs (9.8kg) with XTR pedals. :thumbsup:


I´m sorry to say this but this bike frame is ugly as hell!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hypercycler (Jul 7, 2009)

mariosimas said:


> I´m sorry to say this but this bike frame is ugly as hell!!!!!!!!!!!


To each his / her own, but it rides like a dream.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

facelessfools said:


> put gears back on. just under 18lbs


Your bike looks better with gears on it.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

turbogrover said:


> Your bike looks better with gears on it.


she could really use a new fork though


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

tskubi said:


> My Dengfu FM038 ready for Y2012 early season kick off, updated with ZTR Race, Schmolke, Rotor Qring & R1.
> the weight is 6.99kg / 15.41 pounds, ready to ride.
> enjoy.


best build I've seen in a while. Looks amazing!


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

mariosimas said:


> I´m sorry to say this but this bike frame is ugly as hell!!!!!!!!!!!


You said that before you saw my build!

It's an Ibis Tranny (large), with everything stripped off. Monkeylite DH bars, Middleburn cranks running a single 32x19 speed, chinese carbon forks and seat post, Wellgo MG-1s with Ti BB and pedal spindles, Formula "The One" brakes with 180mm rotors, and usually I9 "all mountain" wheels (although yesterday I was running a friend's Hope/Stan's front wheel for some reason).

Tips the scales at 8.27kg (18lb, 4oz). There's room to go lower, especially with XC wheels and lightweight tires (The I9s have a claimed weight of 1750g per pair), with XC bars cut down to a reasonable width, or with clipless pedals. But as the picture shows, I can't resist playing on our local trails, and my technique is not feather-light just yet.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

raganwald said:


> You said that before you saw my build!
> 
> It's an Ibis Tranny (large), with everything stripped off. Monkeylite DH bars, Middleburn cranks running a single 32x19 speed, chinese carbon forks and seat post, Wellgo MG-1s with Ti BB and pedal spindles, Formula "The One" brakes with 180mm rotors, and usually I9 "all mountain" wheels (although yesterday I was running a friend's Hope/Stan's front wheel for some reason).
> 
> Tips the scales at 8.27kg (18lb, 4oz). There's room to go lower, especially with XC wheels and lightweight tires (The I9s have a claimed weight of 1750g per pair), with XC bars cut down to a reasonable width, or with clipless pedals. But as the picture shows, I can't resist playing on our local trails, and my technique is not feather-light just yet.


That things bad ass!


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Freeriding a chinese carbon fork,ha? That's confidence to say the least


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nozes said:


> Freeriding a chinese carbon fork,ha? That's confidence to say the least


I wouldn't call that freeriding. He's just rolling, not even getting any air. A carbon fork can handle that, no problem


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

It would be a better bike with a suspension fork.


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I wouldn't call that freeriding. He's just rolling, not even getting any air. A carbon fork can handle that, no problem


The thing about stunts isn't what happens when you roll over them, but what happens when you bail off them. I'm comfortable the forks can handle riding over all sorts of things and even bailing off them under control.

I'm not sure what will happen the day I completely fuxxor a log like this and ride right off the side and endo .



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It would be a better bike with a suspension fork.


It would certainly be a different bike. I rode it last season with a suspension fork and liked it. I'm fairly certain that suspension technology is a win overall just as clipless pedals are a win overall.

But there is something about minimalism that is fun, and while I haven't contracted a full-blown case of WW-ism, a lighter bike that is easier to handle and hop is part of the minimalist vibe of using your body to navigate things that the suspension would otherwise do for you.

JM2C, so far I like both experiences in different ways!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

My first attempt at weight weenieness...










22.1 lbs as pictured.

I eventually want to get her closer to 21lbs.


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

^^ Nice bike bro! Came together really nice! What kind of name are you gonna give her?


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

hypercycler said:


> To each his / her own, but it rides like a dream.


Jealously is hard to deal with !!!
NICE BUILD :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Taran (May 28, 2009)

My new bike 8,45kg


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

hi all after long time ofline am back and this time not with 100% WW bike

now i got House i don't got money buy new frame and i this was my dream frame in 2008 so i trade my scalpel 09 bbq in for this frame and i love its more then my scalpel rush feels much stiffer then scalpel and this frame will this new not be 100% ww still be light but stronger

in time i will get or do
sram XX 11-36T
front sram XX 180mm disc
RoRo 2.25 ( next week i get them ) 
paint frame in BBQ colors by cannondale

in time bike will go to 8.8kg/8.85kg


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

Wonderful cranks. Just the best. Are they the matt finish version?


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

B.Trimble said:


> Wonderful cranks. Just the best. Are they the matt finish version?


yes


----------



## pesouza (Nov 11, 2010)

Please man, wich stem is this?


----------



## pesouza (Nov 11, 2010)

facelessfools said:


> Waiting on mcfk bars, home-brewed Comp gears, and to stumble upon an idea for a lightweight tension'er.


Please man, wich stem is this?


----------



## pesouza (Nov 11, 2010)

turbogrover said:


> My bike and Facelessfool's bike could be cousins, lol.
> This one is under 17lbs. now, but I haven't weighed it recently. Carbonal Carbon 1080 gram frameset. I could pull another 200-250grams off it, but I like the way it's setup now. Very comfy and dependable, yet still very light.


Please, wich rims are these?


----------



## Robin v Berkel (Aug 19, 2008)

pesouza said:


> Please man, wich stem is this?


Tune


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

pesouza said:


> Please, wich rims are these?


The blue set are Sun/Ringle, and the black rims are Stans with Rotaz hubs.


----------



## snowhoss (Feb 18, 2007)

*Finally done by WW build*

Not sure if this is officially "Weight Weenie" but it is light enough for me.

This will mostly be used for marathon or long distance XC riding/racing. 50 milers and 6-12hr racing.

Here is the build sheet

Frame: 2010 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Carbon 29er - Large
Fork: 2010 Fox F29
Stem: Syntace F99 - 90mm
Handlebars: Bontrager XXX
Grips: Bontrager Foam 
Seat Post: Extralite "The Post" UL
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR
Shifters: SRAM X9
Brakes: Avid Elixir CR
Rotors: Alligator Windcutter
Front Derailleur: SRAM Red, with Speen adapter
Front Derailleur bracket: Parlee carbon
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0
Crank Set: Specialized S-Works Carbon w/ XX Spider, 175MM, with crank arm protectors
Cassette: SRAM XG-999, 11-32
Chain: KMC X9-sl
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 3
Wheels: Bontrager RXL tubeless
Skewers: KCNC Ti
Tubes: N/A
Tires: Specialized, can't remember the model
Bottle Cages: Bontrager RXL Carbon
Total Weight: 21.5lbs, using bathroom scale


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Not sure if this is officially "Weight Weenie" either but it's light enough for me.

This will mostly be used for XC riding/racing and occasional 100 mile rides for fund raising for health cure rides. 

Here is the build sheet

Frame: 2012 Cannondale Scalpel 1 29er - Large
Fork: 2012 Lefty 29'er Carbon XLR, 100mm, OPI, Solo Air
Stem: Cannondale OPI adjustable, -15 degree, 31.8
Handlebars: Truvativ Noir Flat, Cut down to 660x10mm
Grips: ESI "Racer's Edge" 
Seat Post: Fi'zi:k Cyrano, 31.6x cut back to 380mm
Saddle: Fi'zi:k Tundra2 K:ium
Shifters: Shimano xtr
Brakes: Shimano XTR Race Brake M985 fr/rr
Rotors: HS1 180/160mm
Front Derailleur: e*13 XCX-ST E-Type
Rear Derailleur: 2012 Shimano XTR Shadow Plus Rear Derailleur RD-M985
Crank Set: Cannondale Hollowgram SL, 39 w/XX chainring
Cassette: 2012 SRAM XX Cassette 11-36
Chain: 2012 SRAM PC-1091R Chain
Pedals: 2012 Crankbrothers Eggbeater 2 Pedals
Wheels: 2012 DT Swiss Tricon 1550 29'er Lefty, tubeless ready w/ stans tape and valves 
Spokes: 2012 DT Swiss Tricon 1550 29'er Lefty
Hubs: 2012 DT Swiss Tricon 1550 29'er Lefty
Tubes: N/A
Tires: 2012 Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo, 2.25" tubeless
Bottle Cages: Bontrager RXL Carbon
Total Weight: 22lb 11oz..using Park tool


----------



## bobo911 (Apr 3, 2012)

wow, dream bike for sure!


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Cannion Cannondale Scalpel 2011 -6850g -15,10lbs*

Hello,

I wanted to present this uniqe bike, by Cannion. I suppose that is one of the lightest on the planet 

*Brake (Front):* - Formula R1 Carbon -* 158,3g *
*Brake (Rear): * - Formula R1 Carbon -* 175,4g *
-Rotor: (Front): - Scrub The WorkHorse 160mm -* 56,5g *
-Rotor: (Rear): - Scrub The WorkHorse 140mm -* 42,3g *
-Rotor Bolts: Dartmoor 12x alu -* 8,2g *
-Front Adapter: - Eliflap Carbon-Alu -* 8,2g *
*Caliper Bolts:* 2xTi M6x16, 4xAlu M6x16-* 12,4g *
*Cables:* Niro Turbo Plus / Power Cordz - *22g *
*Cassette:* Recon Titanium 11-30 SL with Lockring Extralite - *157,1g *
*Chain:* KMC X10SL Silver (104 Links) with quick-link - *225,7g *
*Crankset:* Cannondale Hollowgram SL Custom -* 564,3g *
-Crank Arms: 175mm - *305g *
-Bottom Bracket: Axle 128mm Tuned + bolts and washers - *153,3g *
-Outer Ring: Specialites 42T -* 71,2g *
-Middle Ring: Specialites 29T -* 25,6g *
-Crank Bolts: Kcnc -* 9,2g *
*Derlr (Front):* Campa Record Carbon + S3 AyJay adapter - *72,8g *
*Derlr (Rear):* Sram XO Short Custom Tuned - *135,8g *
*Fork:* Cannondale Lefty SL OPI -* 1121,5g *
*Rear Shock: *DT Swiss XR Carbon with Ti bolts -* 172,5g *
*Frame:* Cannondale Scalpel Size M -* 1331g *
*Grips:* Procraft Superlite 90mm -* 11,9g *
*Handlebar:* Schmolke TLO Oversize 600mm -* 83,8g *
*Headset:* Cannondale SI + washer -* 56,8g *
*Pedals:* Crank Brothers 4 TI Tuned - *143,4g *
*Seat*: Tune Concorde RR Tuned - *67,4g *
*Seatpost: * New Ultimate Carbon UD Evo 31,6 x 370mm - *120,2g *
*Seatpost clamp:* Carbon TI 34,9 -* 8,7g *
*Shifters: * Sram XO Gripshift Tuned, AyJay clamps -* 153,2g *
*Skewers:* Tune Skyline MTB Rear cut - *12,9g *
*Stem: *Extralite Roadstem OC - 100mm - 31,8 + Mcfk Steertube - *162,2g *
*Tire (Front):* Maxxlite 285 2.0 - *275,4g *
*Tire (Rear): * Maxxlite 285 2.0 - *276,3g *
*Tubes: * Notubes Sealant 2x30ml + AC Red Valve Tuned - *66,1g *
*Wheel Front:* - *503,1g *
-Hub: Extralite HyperLefty - *82,2g *
-Rim: ZTR Podium MMX - *286,4g *
-Spokes: Sapim Super Spoke 32H - *118,7g *
-Nipples: DT Alu - *10,8g *
-Rim tape: Notubes - *5g *
*Wheel Rear:* - *589,2g *
-Hub: Extralite HyperRear -* 166,2g *
-Rim: ZTR Podium MMX -* 287,3g *
-Spokes: Sapim Super Spoke 32H - *119,9g*
-Nipples: DT Alu - *10,8g *
-Rim tape: Notubes - *5g *

Total: *6794,6g* (real 6750g)

Photos:

https://picasaweb.google.com/118424...nondaleScalpel2011?authuser=0&feat=directlink

How do you like it ?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

is that for racing?
Very nice, but you need real MTB tires.


----------



## neilyoung123 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Marin Team Issue 2010 8.5kg I think TBC!*

My Marin Team Issue 2010 Scandium XTR build..


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

sergio_pt said:


> is that for racing?
> Very nice, but ou need real MTB tires.


That's probably the lightest full suspension bike we ever seen,and that's all what you got to say? 

Congrats *ayjay69* on the record-breaking build,it looks awesome,and looks fully functional to me...
Any plans on getting it lighter?


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Nozes said:


> That's probably the lightest full suspension bike we ever seen,and that's all what you got to say?
> 
> Congrats *ayjay69* on the record-breaking build,it looks awesome,and looks fully functional to me...
> Any plans on getting it lighter?


That's it nozes.
Sorry for not being easily impressed.
Also I do mountain biking.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

neilyoung123 said:


> My Marin Team Issue 2010 Scandium XTR build..


9.5kg more likely.


----------



## neilyoung123 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Marin Team Issue 2010 weight*

I don't agree with the 9.5kg, I will be putting it on the scales next week, adding all the parts of get me to around circa 8.6kg (see below) Put the wrong picture on more pictures attached.

Marin 2010 Team Issue frame - 1540 grams (Confirmed by Marin) 
Shimano XTR M975 Wheels inc XTR Hubs - 1525 grams 
Shimano XTR M972 rear mech - 182 grams
Shimano XTR front mech - 130 grams
Shimano XTR M970 Crankset (including BB) - 770 grams
Shimano XTR m970 shifters - 215 grams
Shimano XTR SPD's - 325 grams
Shimano XTR Cassette - 224 grams
Shimano XTR Chain - 305 grams
Rock shox sid world cup 2009 forks - 1465 grams 
Hope race x2 disc brakes (including rotors) - 600 grams
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost - 193 grams
Thomson Elite x4 stem - 150 grams
WTB Silverado titanium rails - 205 grams
FSA K force flat handlebars - 150 grams
Schwable racing ralph tyres - 650 grams

Total - 8629 KG !!!!

*I would appreciate some advice on getting this lighter !! *


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

neilyoung123 said:


> I don't agree with the 9.5kg, I will be putting it on the scales next week, adding all the parts of get me to around circa 8.6kg (see below) Put the wrong picture on more pictures attached.
> 
> Marin 2010 Team Issue frame - 1540 grams (Confirmed by Marin)
> Shimano XTR M975 Wheels inc XTR Hubs - 1525 grams
> ...


You can't just add up all the manufacturer claimed weights and get the weight of your bike. Most manufacturers weights are way off. Also where did you find 325g Racing Ralphs (you listed your tires as being 650g). You also are missing cables, tubes (or sealant and valves), skewers (wheel weights don't include skewers) and grips. There is no way your bike is 8.6kg, I think you will be very disappointed when you put it on the scale.


----------



## neilyoung123 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Marin Team issue 2010*

Fair enough I don't disagree with you. The manufactures weights will not be that far off... I will report back once it has been weighed. You got any tips on getting some lighter parts?


----------



## Ellsworth2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

A KCNC cockpit: hb, stem & seatpost might be good for approximately 100gms less.
Ti bolts all around would help too. just my 2 cents. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR2ebike (May 3, 2010)

ljsmith said:


> You can't just add up all the manufacturer claimed weights and get the weight of your bike. Most manufacturers weights are way off. Also where did you find 325g Racing Ralphs (you listed your tires as being 650g). You also are missing cables, tubes (or sealant and valves), skewers (wheel weights don't include skewers) and grips. There is no way your bike is 8.6kg, I think you will be very disappointed when you put it on the scale.


I think the racing ralphs for cross as 325g


----------



## 2002maniac (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats to ayjay69. That's the lightest full suspension I've ever seen!


----------



## mrclownprince (Feb 3, 2011)

neilyoung123 said:


> I don't agree with the 9.5kg, I will be putting it on the scales next week, adding all the parts of get me to around circa 8.6kg (see below) Put the wrong picture on more pictures attached.
> 
> Marin 2010 Team Issue frame - 1540 grams (Confirmed by Marin)
> Shimano XTR M975 Wheels inc XTR Hubs - 1525 grams
> ...


Lighter Stem, maybe FSA os99, or put in titanium bolts. <25g
Easton EC90 bar ~=100g so < 50g
Stickers = 5g  a freebie 
Carbon Headset spacers
Grip tape or foam grips ~<= 75g savings
Crank Bro's candy 3's with a ti axle =~ 270g =~ 50g
duraAce 9spd road cassette 175g saving ~= 40g
XTR shorty cage save ~=15g
Smaller chain length =~ 15g

total =~ 275g savings


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks !!


----------



## senaita (Nov 16, 2010)

I love your blue bike.....feels like heaven.....


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

ayjay69 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to present this uniqe bike, by Cannion. I suppose that is one of the lightest on the planet
> 
> ...


Awesome Build!!! :thumbsup:
Congrats to you !!! :thumbsup:
ENJOY THE RIDE !!!


----------



## "Fred" (Sep 20, 2008)

My new FS 29er, she came in just under 22 1/2 lbs.

More pictures and a complete write up can be found in this thread


----------



## Waldwichtel (Apr 23, 2012)

The Niner is great! :thumbsup:


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

now with the DT Swiss XRC 100 Race



















the weight:


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## Major Clanger (Feb 11, 2012)

@ AYJAY69, what a fantastic bike! I love it and you've clearly put a lot of thought into it.

If I've read your build spec' correctly though, you've used solely aluminium bolts to hold the rotors on - DON'T!! Aluminium has reasonable strength in tension but has very weak shear strength. It will probably never happen but you might have to panic brake one day and the rotors stop moving but the wheels don't! Instead, alternate between Ti and aluminium, you'll only have a tiny weight penalty but it'll be safe and strong. 

Not trying to teach you to suck eggs, just trying to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

Major Clanger said:


> @ AYJAY69,
> If I've read your build spec' correctly though, you've used solely aluminium bolts to hold the rotors on - DON'T!!


Expiration dates don't stop me from eating expired food. If it looks and smells good, I eat it. 

I use factory supplied Ashima alloy rotor bolts for my PCB brakes. Not everyone agrees with this. And yes, I do consider myself a risk taker. To each their own.

Besides, I saved about 12 grams buawhahahhahahaha. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboyj17 (Dec 18, 2007)

What seatpost is on that scale?


----------



## willem430 (Jan 19, 2012)

BMC looks great!!


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks and feels Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdcerreta (Jun 15, 2011)

bikerboyj17 said:


> What seatpost is on that scale?


Ahh, good eye. This is a 3K naked finish no label post from China. I bought it on ebay. It is the same post as those listed Climax. About $100, but only one guy that I found can get them direct with no labels.

This is a 34.9mm x 350mm post. Hard to find size for Scott bikes. No adapters and uncut weight is about 135g. Cut down to size of 250mm length. Weight is an amazing 118g.

I do recommend this post with reservations. The post is best suited for road conditions. The seatpost hardware is M5, not M6. It also has a very small diameter rod that goes through the seatpost. In riding conditions, bouncing on the saddle will ocasionally cause some flex and you can hear a clicking sound, which is the sound of the titanium rod moving around on the carbon post and thus creating the noise.


----------



## Marfo (Apr 17, 2007)

My 7.18kg 29'er (6.24kg when rigid)

Frame: Vipera big 8 (chinese something, they use Trigon for their road bikes)
Fork: Sid WC XX 29"/ Rigid 512g fork on the shelf.
Headset: FSA/canecreek
Stem: Extralite ul3 100mm
Handlebars: Ax-lightness Poseidon 620mm
Grips: Extralite ultragrips
Gripshifters: Sec (modded internals + alu bolts)
Brakes: Formula r1r (tuned with alu bolts), KCNC 160mm on picture, Scrub on the way
Seatpostclamp: Procraft 34.9mm
Seatpost/saddle combo: Handmade custom Jure Berk
Front derailleur: Shimano DA 7900, tuned with alu bolts, Carbon-ti X-pull adapter
Rear derailleur: Sram XX tuned with Roth Shek Carbon pulleys and alu bolts
Crankset: Lightning Extralite
Chainrings: Carbon-ti titanium Integral + Hellore alu. Alu bolts.
Cassette: Sram XX 11-32
Chain: KMC x-10 SL
Cables and wires: Powercordz Prime system
Hubs: Extralite hyperfront + rear
Spokes: Sapim CX-ray
Rims: Stans Crest 29"
QR: Hitemp42 carbon/titanium
Tires + tubes. Maxxlite 29 set up tubeless. Racing Ralphs and Rocket Rons on the shelf
Pedals: Crankbrothers eggbeater 4ti








[/URL] In alley 1 by Martin.F., on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL] Front of grafitti 2 by Martin.F., on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## pesouza (Nov 11, 2010)

Can you tell me the weight of this frame?


----------



## Marfo (Apr 17, 2007)

1181 in size M.


----------



## mat g (Sep 5, 2011)

At 22.93 (10.423 kg).

Roval front on specialized oem hub, Chinease AM rear on dt 240s, 32 supercomp spokes.
Masterpiece 27.2 and custom sleeve to 30.9.
Ec70 bar
S-work tires
Kcnc rotors
Egg beater 4ti
Titec foam grip
Xtr cassette
kmc x10 sl gold chain
Sram carbon crank
All ti bolts
Srl carbonio

More to come: Ritchey 260 stem, HBC chainring (will take off the spider!)


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

mat g said:


> At 22.93 (10.423 kg).
> 
> Roval front on specialized oem hub, Chinease AM rear on dt 240s, 32 supercomp spokes.
> Masterpiece 27.2 and custom sleeve to 30.9.
> ...


Bike looks a little big for you :thumbsup:

Congats on your bike... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Disneyrider (May 27, 2012)

I have a 2011 giant anthem 29 X3... any other build suggestions that I can do to go below 24lbs. Im at 25lb 1oz now.
I Have:
XTR Brakes
Sram XX Cranks and fr & rr derailer 
XX Casette
Race face carbon bar
stock rims w/ tubless set up w/ racing ralphs

waiting for chinese carbon wheel-set to arrive.

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

allow the flat pedals, not used spds offroad yet


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

danridesbikes said:


> allow the flat pedals, not used spds offroad yet


What did the weight come in at?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

You don't need to quote the pictures.


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

19.2lb - not sure where ive hidden the weight

old XTR rear skewer, Enve bars, XX spider + rings, oh the di2 weight more than XX would


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Pedals are probably .6lbs heavier than light Eggbeaters. What spokes are those? Which chain is that? And all that electrical tape probably adds some weight.


----------



## thierict (May 30, 2012)

That's what road bikes used to weigh a few years ago!


danridesbikes said:


> 19.2lb - not sure where ive hidden the weight
> 
> old XTR rear skewer, Enve bars, XX spider + rings, oh the di2 weight more than XX would


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

About 39 lbs total according to the shops scale. Maybe a little optimistic but not bad.


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

7daysaweek : Sick 29ers , more pics please


----------



## liricooli (May 26, 2012)

Sick 29ers. Amazing.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Lovrix said:


> 7daysaweek : Sick 29ers , more pics please


Don't have a whole lot but here's a couple.
My bike:
















My gf's bike:


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

My Air9 converted to SS


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Post #1360 (Danridesbikes) certainly looks like the money bike! Between Di2, custom anno colors, carbon...well damn near everything, I think I would have to take a loan out against my house for something like that! Looks good though!


----------



## dannynoonan (Jul 4, 2011)

7daysaweek said:


> Don't have a whole lot but here's a couple.
> My bike:


Nice.


----------



## neilyoung123 (Apr 6, 2012)

*My Marin Team Titanium 2009*

Attached is my Marin Team Titanium - Not WW as she comes in at just under 10kg but I will be soon swapping the XT for XTR and various other bits so should be around 9.5kg..

Comments welcome - One of the nicest bikes I have ever ridden..


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice bike,but not weight weenie material.
What´s up with the handlebar? Shouldn't the bend be facing back and not down?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Nozes said:


> Nice bike,but not weight weenie material.
> What´s up with the handlebar? Shouldn't the bend be facing back and not down?


I hate when people do that. The bend should point up towards the shoulders.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

7daysaweek said:


> About 39 lbs total according to the shops scale. Maybe a little optimistic but not bad.


Do those eccentric BB's actually work. I've only ever heard horror stories abouth them.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

Mighty Matt said:


> Do those eccentric BB's actually work. I've only ever heard horror stories abouth them.


The only issue I've had is that the drive side cup is very tight which makes it difficult to adjust. So far no noise or slippage from it. Seems fine.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Another not-quite-weight-weenie-material bike, but light for me at 19.4 lbs. Still need to shorten the cables and test out the new 1X setup.


----------



## realconspiracy (Jan 22, 2011)

phlegm said:


> Another not-quite-weight-weenie-material bike, but light for me at 19.4 lbs. Still need to shorten the cables and test out the new 1X setup.


Looks great, tiny chainring though!


----------



## realconspiracy (Jan 22, 2011)

Touché!


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks great, tiny wheels though!


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

phlegm said:


> Another not-quite-weight-weenie-material bike, but light for me at 19.4 lbs. Still need to shorten the cables and test out the new 1X setup.


Looks great, tiny wheels though!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thx for the comments.

Yep, those are (tiny) 26" wheels, 1.95.

Chainring is 28T. I lose the top 3 ratios (which I never use), and the bottom 2 ratios, which may hurt on some climbs. We'll see. 

But I also lose ~400g.


----------



## realconspiracy (Jan 22, 2011)

Climbs will be fine with that chainring


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

phlegm said:


> Chainring is 28T. I lose the top 3 ratios (which I never use), and the bottom 2 ratios, which may hurt on some climbs. We'll see.


That's a pretty small ring even if you have a 11-34 9 speed cassette...


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

facelessfools said:


> That's a pretty small ring even if you have a 11-34 9 speed cassette...


Yep, it is, but I didn't want to lose any more ratios on the low end. They offer 30, 32, and 34T combos too, but each one is obviously a trade off.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

phlegm said:


> Yep, it is, but I didn't want to lose any more ratios on the low end. They offer 30, 32, and 34T combos too, but each one is obviously a trade off.


i have 35t to a 11-36 cassette making my low ratio 1.029. If you are on a 34t cassette you have 1.214. as for top end I have 0.314 and you 0.393. I just don't see why you'd need to go that low for a 1x9.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

facelessfools said:


> i have 35t to a 11-36 cassette making my low ratio 1.029. If you are on a 34t cassette you have 1.214. as for top end I have 0.314 and you 0.393. I just don't see why you'd need to go that low for a 1x9.


Actually, the calculations show that our setups are pretty close.

Depending on how you slice it, I lose the 2 bottom and the 3 top (in red below) from a typical 3x9. Your setup loses the 3 bottom, but only the 2 top.


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

Here's mine , not a WW , but light enough for me. 11.18kg on my scale.








And here's a pic of ultralight homemade chainguide , 25 grams only.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Nice looking bike! I don't know if I could handle the rainbow thing though. I'd hate to have some other guy put the moves on me while on the trail.


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

Haha , tnx m8. My riding mate's always make fun of my Bianchi because of lot of colors , but who cares , it's good to see some wild colors on bike for a change. Only down side of the frame is the weight , 2.1kg with dropout , hedset not included


----------



## d.n.s (Jan 18, 2008)

wow! your chainguide is stunning!


----------



## Lovrix (May 14, 2012)

Thanks , it work pretty nice too. And best of all , it's free , everyone have some zip ties and that wheel at home. That wheel is used for plumbing 
Here's a better pic :


----------



## jryter (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice bikess! I really shouldn't look at such things.


----------



## Waldwichtel (Apr 23, 2012)

... here is my Simplon Race-Fully









Weight: 22,829 lb (10,355 kg)

Frame: Simplon Stomp with Fox Float RP 23 
Fork: Magura Durin SL
Wheels: Hope Pro II, DT Swiss XR400, Sapim Race, Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25
Drivetrain: Shimano XTR/Yumeya 3x9 
Brakes: Hope Tech X2
Seat and Post: S-Works Toupé and Simplon ROD V2 
Stem: FSA OS-99 CSI
Bar: Syntace Vector Carbon 
Headset: FSA ZS-3
Cables: Goodridge/Jagwire
Clamp: Tune Schraubwürger
Quick Release: Tune DC16+17
Crankset: KCNC K-Type XC
Chain: KMC 9 SL
Grips: Extralite Ultragrip

Planned are Carbon wheels from Reynolds, AX Lightness or Easton and Tune Chainrings.


----------



## kieron_67 (Mar 23, 2012)

seen this on bikeradar, looks stunnning mate great build. never heard of the frame make but it looks great


----------



## Waldwichtel (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## discomatt (Oct 21, 2011)

I love those niners!


----------



## Gary1402 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi all, below are my newly build SS 16.4 lbs/7.4 Kg 2012 Lynskey 29 Ridgeline... Mine is nothing compare to some of our hardcore bros here who are so much lighter... i am enjoying the bike so much... :thumbsup: Enjoy...

Frame: Lynskey 29 Ridgeline M size
Fork: Niner Carbon Fork
Headset: Canecreek 110
Stem: KCNC SC Wing 
Handle bar: Easton EC90 SL 
Seatpost: KCNC Ti Pro Lite
Saddle: Tioga Twin Tail
Brake lever: Ultralite 
Brake caliper: Avid BB7
Rotor: KCNC Razor
Crankset: KCNC XC2 K-type
Chain: KMC 9 SL
SS gear: Gusset six-speed
Bolt: Full Titanium bolts
Wheelset: ZTR Race Gold
Tyre: Maxxis Maxlite


----------



## mariosimas (Nov 30, 2009)

with the last updates from Smud-Carbon (Saddle, Seatpost and Seat clamp)


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## nrsnow (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's my lightweight build. Giant NRS Carbon. In the future I will def. replace the frame with a Scott Spark, or even a Santa Cruz Blur XC Carbon. I will probably replace the crankset with Extralite EBones (I would replace it with a Clavicula if there wasn't a $800 difference between the EBones and Clavicula). I don't know if I will pull the trigger and get the lightest handlebar, seatpost, stem, and wheelset.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's an update for my FM038
- Schmolke SL replaced by Schmolke TLO at 64g,
- Stubby MCFK 83g instead of a falty Tune Stubby,
- KCNC X7 disc & brakes instead of broken Formula R1, 
- 11/34 XT cassette replaced with Luckynino 11/36 ti,
- 3T Team stem replaced with extralite OC3 at 86g + spacer "slam that stem"
- some 4ti,
- and finaly a DtSwiss XRC100 Race WC replacing my DtSwiss XMM110.

7kg69


----------



## nrsnow (Feb 23, 2009)

How do you like the fork?


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

nrsnow said:


> How do you like the fork?


Light and effective as you would expect, but not as stiff as a wider diameter fork. I don't mind I am pretty light myself.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

A shade over 20lbs at the moment. Getting new stem to replace the Giant OEM stem I have on there for fitting purposes, as well as a new seatpost. Will probably throw on some S-Works Fast Trak (F) and Renegade (R) 2.0s on there, too.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> A shade over 20lbs at the moment. Getting new stem to replace the Giant OEM stem I have on their for fitting purposes, as well as a new seatpost. Will probably throw on some S-Works Fast Trak (F) and Renegade (R) 2.0s on there, too.


Can recommend the Renegade as a rear :thumbsup:


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

full build here

talesofthemissing.wordpress.com/2012/08/18/the-lynskey-pro-29er-rasta-build


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Well, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## cm_ls1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Finally all built up 20lbs fully!


----------



## discomatt (Oct 21, 2011)

Pernfilman that is just gorgeous!


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

+2

Very nice Lynskey Pro29!



discomatt said:


> Pernfilman that is just gorgeous!


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

22.7 lb... Does that count as weight weenie for a 29er FS?


----------



## guize (Sep 15, 2010)

Jandira - XTC FR 2x9 8.6kg *Alu*




























Abs!


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## mnsprinter (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope I don't get too annoying, but my weight xc bike was stolen from turlock this past week. Just trying to get the word out.
17lb Bionicon frequency with artscyclery.com decals
Xtr 1X9 crank 
Sid fork
Stans wheels 
Avid Juicy ultimate brakes (will need to be bled before riding so hoping it pops up in a norcal shop.)
unfortuneately I don't have any pictures
Please email me with any info


----------



## Ludodee (Jun 26, 2011)

*FUNK La Ruta (29er)*

Here is my custom FUNK La Ruta... 9.21 kg/20.262 lbs as shown














































In detail :

Frame : Funk La Ruta
Bottom bracket : Tune BSA 68 mm black
Cranks : Tune SmartFoot black 175 mm
Chainring bolts : Carbon-Ti Alu black
Chainring : Experimental Prototype 36 teeth
Chainring : Tune 32 teeth
Chainring : Carbon-ti 20 teeth
Brakes: Formula R1 full black 2011 carbon levers
Brake Adaptor : Formula R1 - Titanium bolts
Rotors : Carbon-Ti - carbon/steel - 160 - Titanium bolts
Cables: Gore Ride on ultralight black
Cassette: Sram XX 11-32
Chain : Sram 1091R
Derlr front : XTR 952
Derlr rear : XX 10v + jockey KCNC
Expander : Extralite ultrastar
Fork: German-a kilo 1.1 carbon/alu
Shock: Fox RP23
Grips : Extralite
Handlebar: Borntrager XXXlite carbon
Headset: Canecreek ZS44-ZS44 110 black
Headset cap : Carbon-Ti titanium + black alu bolt
Spacers : Controltech TiMania titanium
Pedals: Atac XS Carbon Titanium
Quick release: Tune DC16/17 black
Seat clamp: Carbon-Ti x-clamp EVO 34.9 black
Seat : Italia SLR TT
Seatpost : Eriksen 30.9 black custom finish
Shifters : X0 9s modified 10s (Fantic)
Stem : Controltech Ti-Mania 100 mm
Front tire : Rocket Ron 2.25 TL Ready Pacestar
Rear Tire : Raven 2.2
Wheels : hubs : ACSE black - Spokes : Sapim CX ray - Rims : ASTERION carbon
Bolts : Alu black

More details on the French weight weenies forum...

Veloptimal.com • Afficher le sujet - [29er] FUNK La Ruta


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Cool bike, and cool fork! I wish they made that fork in a longer travel version.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

STUNNING build on the Funk, impressive weight !


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

What's the rear travel on that Funk?


----------



## Ludodee (Jun 26, 2011)

doccoraje said:


> What's the rear travel on that Funk?


80 mm for the frame and 90 mm for the German-a Kilo


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

Love the Funk...


----------



## cant fix a flat (Apr 20, 2006)

here's my bmc team elite te01,coming in at 21.09lbs.


----------



## mrwulf (Mar 22, 2005)

*Rocky Mountain Element 70 RSL*

My customized Element 70 RSL

9.51kg / 20.97 lbs


----------



## mambu (Apr 13, 2011)

*Fondriest Top Level U-107*

This is my current ride, not yet consider a ww bike but in the process... Its a almost 10 year old Fondriest Top Level U-107, pretty rare in my region, made from Dedacciai U107 aluminum, pretty and light, had it resprayed as the old coating was coming off due to riding.
Put on some updated parts and now I'm waiting to roll in out for a spin @ T15... all comments are welcome, positive or negative, 
will try update periodically when parts are upgraded, so see you guys soon!


----------



## John479 (Sep 25, 2012)

whats the specs on that blur?


----------



## s-wooooooo (Apr 7, 2008)

brentos said:


> 22.7 lb... Does that count as weight weenie for a 29er FS?


That thing is teh hotness.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

*Fat bike*

20 pounder Orbea Alma 29er wtih Niner Carbon Fork, Truvativ Carbon cranks, aluminum bits and pieces.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Love the Orbea. I have one just like it but with a SID fork. Just got mine down under 20lbs if you don't include my saddlebag.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

ryguy135 said:


> Love the Orbea. I have one just like it but with a SID fork. Just got mine down under 20lbs if you don't include my saddlebag.


I want to put a fork on mine but don't want it to get too heavy. What's your build list?


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

X.O. 1x10
Sid XX
Crest wheels
Answer Pro Taper bar
Cannondale C2 stem (123 grams)
Maxxis Ignitor/crossmark
XX brakes
Tioga spyder TT saddle
FSA cranks
Ritchey Pro Paradigm pedals
Ashima rotors
Serfas bottle cages
ESI grips


I'm sure I'm missing something but that's the bulk of it.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

ryguy135 said:


> X.O. 1x10
> Sid XX
> Crest wheels
> Answer Pro Taper bar
> ...


Yeah, I think your wheels and saddle are going to be lighter than mine. I'm running Arch's. My cassette is kinda heavy too. Its a PG1050 11-32


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh yeah, I have an XTR cassette too.


----------



## mattomoto (Jan 12, 2006)

Built up a Trek Superfly SL in XL size the other day. 1x10 system with an X-glide 34t ring, X.0 clutch der, X.0 cranks, Avid brakes, Bontrager RXL 400 seatpost, Bontrager RXL low rise bar cut to 660mm, Bontrager XXX 100mm stem, Bontrager Carbon Affinity saddle, Sram grip shift with ESI grips, Stans Olympic Gold wheelset wrapped in Bontrager tires, Crank Brothers Eggbeater 11 pedals and a Rock Shox World Cup fork 15mm TA. Total weight, 18.1 lbs or 8.2 kg. 
Pretty awesome ride. Love how responsive it is and how comfortable it is on the rough stuff. Internal cable routing is very clean looking. Now some pics :thumbsup:


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

here my Flash 29er

i went 1x10

36T front CarbonTi integral with ShiftUp chainguide

11-36T Sram XX rear

Industry nine hubs and spokes laced to Race Gold 29er rims ( light on rims, heavier on centre)

carbon combo : integrated stem/bar/steerer tube from EP, 268g ( was a trial, can you imagine with a Schmolke bar ? )

7440 grams

more pics on my blog , commercial free 

eliflap


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

My Exotic Carbon. Fairly lightweight, comes in just over 18lbs. Not weighed it as a completed bike but the sum of all parts comes to 18.02lbs. All of which i weighed myself and have pics of all but a couple of parts.



















Most recent upgrade was the forks - changed from some heavy Reba's to the rigid carbons. Much prefer the ride with these on and came in at a respectable 785g:



















Next up are some lighter pedals as these are heavy old lumps and possibly a lighter front tyre like a Rocket Ron.


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh my! Makes me want a 29er too!


----------



## ARKINHK (Oct 22, 2012)

*My MTB - 15.44lbs*

Not sure if the photos are uploaded.

Merida 0.9 frame
Clavicula front crank
ZTR race wheels
Carbon Ti front and back rotors
Formula R1 brakes
SRAM XO front and rear carbon shifters
Maxxlite 285 tyres
XO Titanium rear cassette 
Titanium chain
Carbon front forks

Awesome.

Cost: Do note mention.


----------



## Domesticfix (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

How do you ride that Merida without pedals?


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

eliflap said:


> here my Flash 29er
> 
> i went 1x10
> 
> ...


Very nice. I always like to check out what you are creating. I think you need to move to Pennsylvania to be closer to Cannondale, though.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Axis II said:


> Very nice. I always like to check out what you are creating. I think you need to move to Pennsylvania to be closer to Cannondale, though.


bags are packed ! :thumbsup:


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

So how light is a "light-weight bike?" (ie, to be accepted in this thread without getting flamed for the next 8 pages)


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

mk.ultra said:


> So how light is a "light-weight bike?" (ie, to be accepted in this thread without getting flamed for the next 8 pages)


There are quite a few pics of 25 lb+ bikes in this thread....


----------



## SamoM (Nov 21, 2011)

wow...I was really thinking abour buying an Exotic frame


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

mk.ultra said:


> So how light is a "light-weight bike?" (ie, to be accepted in this thread without getting flamed for the next 8 pages)


IMO, and I know people won't agree, I'd say sub 21 lbs for a 29er HT, sub 19lbs for a 26er HT, sub 24 lbs for a FS 29er, and sub 22 lbs for a FS 26er qualifies if we're talking XC bike.

This thread could definitely use some 24-26 lb Mojo's or 32 lb DH bikes though.


----------



## SamoM (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is my newest addition, rigid hardtail with a handmade carbon frame, rigid carbon fork, XT groupset...

Specs:
Ir.comp 3.1 handmade carbon frame: 1350
Exotic carbon rigid fork cc-f0245: 850
Headset Ahead rs-11 + top cap + carbon spacer 10mm: 169
Stem Force 100mm 25.4: 154
Handlebar BBB BHB-14 560mm, 25.4: 110
Grips Force foam 125mm + plugs: 43
Brake levers Shimano XT BL-M770: 165
V-brakes Shimano XT BR-770: 350
Crankset Shimano XT FC-MM770 22-32-44 175mm with BB: 890
Pedals Crank brothers eggbeater sl 2005: 266
Shifters Shimano SL-M770 w/out gear indicators: 231
Rear derailleur Shimano XT RD-M770: 239
Front derailleur Shimano XT FD-M770: 165
Chain Shimano XTR CN-7701: 304
Cassette Shimano XT CS-M770 11-32: 260
Wheelsets Mavic xm117 with Deore hubs: 1827 
Tubes Ritchey lightweight: 308
Tyres Ritchey SpeedMax beta comp 26x2.0: 1100
QR skewers shimano: 126
Seat post Bontrager Race XXX Lite, 330mm, 27.2: 190
Seat clamp Force 31.8: 19
Saddle San marco SKN racing: 194
Cables, air: 200 
Bottle cage Elite custom race: 40
V-brake booster: 69

Total weight is 9.6kgs=21.1lbs, which I think is pretty light for a bike with a triple chainset and not so light wheels&tyres (punctureless ). I purchased all of the components separately (mostly used on a very low budget), and have been building this bike for a while.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## mattomoto (Jan 12, 2006)

Changed my Trek Superfly SL up a bit. Through on some of the new XX1 with a 36t ring and 10-42 cassette. Works awesome and love the gear range. Running this set up up at Iceman this coming weekend. Should be fun :thumbsup: Oh, and still at 18.1 lbs for an XL size :eekster:


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow! Awesome! Where'd you get the XX1?


----------



## mattomoto (Jan 12, 2006)

skyfire1202 said:


> Wow! Awesome! Where'd you get the XX1?


Sram


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: Oh, I didn't notice your signature.


----------



## skyfire1202 (Jan 21, 2008)

Is it a new BCD size or can previous model cranks be used and be fitted with XX1 chainrings?


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

ryguy135 said:


> IMO, and I know people won't agree, I'd say sub 21 lbs for a 29er HT, sub 19lbs for a 26er HT, sub 24 lbs for a FS 29er, and sub 22 lbs for a FS 26er qualifies if we're talking XC bike.
> 
> This thread could definitely use some 24-26 lb Mojo's or 32 lb DH bikes though.


Posting these kinds of weights are why this forum is dead, IMHO.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

SamoM said:


> ...handmade carbon frame...


Awesome. Tell us more. How did you make the frame?


----------



## SamoM (Nov 21, 2011)

TigWorld said:


> Awesome. Tell us more. How did you make the frame?


well, actually I didn't make it but someone else did. unfortunately, he was only making them for about 5 years & stopped about 3 years ago. he's a specialist in designing special parts for sailboats here in Slovenia, so this was only his ''part time job'' 

a well known female rider Blaza Klemencic won an european title in marathon xc on this frame. it is made of monocoque technology (one piece) and was the only real competition to scale ltd frames a few years back.

as I've said mostly all components are really low budget, so is this frame, which is used (in the garage by a friend  ) and was sold at 1400eur new.


----------



## _Pat_ (Apr 18, 2012)

*Scott scale 20*

Currently sitting at 8.440 Kg


----------



## Twisted_leader (May 23, 2012)

*Azonic Az-7*

Haven't weighed the final product but have kept an accurate record of all the parts. The sum of which comes in at 7767 gms or 17.1 lbs. 
Kind regards... David


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

_Pat_ said:


> Currently sitting at 8.440 Kg


Very nice. How are the Podiums holding up?


----------



## tracerey (Jul 7, 2010)

*2011 Rocky Mountain Vertex Team RSL*

Frame: 2011 Rocky Mountain Vertex Team RSL (Medium)
Fork: 2012 Fox Float 100mm.
Headset: Cane Creek IS42
Bottom Bracket: Chris King
Handle Bar: Truvativ Nior World Cup
Stem: FSA K-Force 90mm.
Grip: Lizard Skin Lock-On
Brake: Shimano XTR
Rotor: Shimano XTR 160mm.
Crank: Shimano XTR (Triple Crankset)
Pedal: Shimano XTR Race
Shifter: Shimano XTR
Front Derailluer: Shimano XTR (Direct Mount)
Rear Derailluer: Shimano XTR (Shadow Short Cage)
Cassette: Shimano XTR (11-32)
Chain: Shimano XTR
Saddle: 2012 WTB Siverado
Seatpost: Truvativ Nior Worl Cup
Seatclamp: Rocky Mountain
Wheelset: Mavic Croosmax SLR
Tires: Maxxis Crossmark 2.1mm Tubeless

Weight: 22lbs.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

and you know some idiot will quote that picture and say "SWEET!"


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

limba said:


> and you know some idiot will quote that picture and say "SWEET!"


So, what you're saying is that you're half an idiot?


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Twisted_leader said:


> Haven't weighed the final product but have kept an accurate record of all the parts. The sum of which comes in at 7767 gms or 17.1 lbs. Not bad for a steel frame.
> Kind regards... David


This is a steel frame bike? Not trying to be a [email protected] but I believe the AZ7 is an (extremely light) alloy frame.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> So, what you're saying is that you're half an idiot?


Yes, Shawn, that's exactly what I'm saying. Thanks for telling us what kind of cars you drive. We were all curious about that.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

limba said:


> Yes, Shawn, that's exactly what I'm saying. Thanks for telling us what kind of cars you drive. We were all curious about that.


Oh, you're very welcome bro! Maybe I'll take ou for a spin sometime.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

No thanks Bro but keep us updated if you buy anymore cars. Feel free to post Actual Size pictures of them too.


----------



## Twisted_leader (May 23, 2012)

2fargon said:


> This is a steel frame bike? Not trying to be a [email protected] but I believe the AZ7 is an (extremely light) alloy frame.


My apologies, you are correct. I was told Xtrolite G7 was a steel alloy but it is an aluminium alloy. I have just put on a set of Magura Durin Superlite forks so it now is up to 8500 gms.
I will try and correct my original statement if i can.
Kind regards... David


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

limba said:


> No thanks Bro but keep us updated if you buy anymore cars. Feel free to post Actual Size pictures of them too.


Actual size might be a little difficult.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

SamoM said:


> wow...I was really thinking abour buying an Exotic frame


I thoroughly recommend it. Cost me about £400 and came in under 3lbs:-


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

That is a frame. Where is the rest of
it? We want to see its when its done.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

John Kuhl said:


> That is a frame. Where is the rest of
> it? We want to see its when its done.


It's on the previous page. Although it's now under 18lbs as I swapped out the captain for a rocket ron. I need to sort some better pics really.


----------



## Jmoccia (Dec 1, 2012)

*First ever bike build just about complete. I think*

KICK•N•WING 
8,077g • 17.806lbs
$3,028.03

Frame- Sette Serum Elite Full Carbon 17
1195g - 2.634 lbs
$447.25 ($1400.00)

Crank- FSA K-Force Light 386
10-Speed 175mm 
27/39t
Q-Factor: 168mm
BCD: 86mm
Chainline: 48mm
739g - 1.629 lbs
$237.99 ($959.93)

Pedals- CrankBrothers Eggbeaters 2ti
SPD bolt pattern
218g
$219.99

BB- MegaExo Ceramic 68mm
107g - .235 lbs
$0 (included w/crank)

Brakes- Ashima PCB
AiRotor08: 160mm/85g
Rotor Compatibility: 6-bolt
Caliper Mount: Post 74mm
Pad: Sintered
170g
308g
$256.95 ($399.98)

Fork- Marzocci Corsa 2012
120mm (80 or 100 w/spacer)
AIR + NEG. SPRING
9mm DROP OUT
32mm ANODIZED ALUMINUM 
ALUMINUM STEER TUBE
6" PM D-BRAKE 
length 491,5 mm. 
steer tube/offset 44 mm. 
1630 g. 
$425.00

WheelSet- American classic
26" tubeless
26mm wide x 23mm deep
1486g
$419.99 ($850.00)

Bars- SwordFish riser carbon bar/stem
width- 660mm
stem- 110mm
375g 
$179.00

Grips- 2013 T-ONE H2O 
Locking Ring
Length : 130mm
97g
$15.98

SeatPost- CrankBrothers Kronolog
31.6*405mm
477g
Remote- 28g
$299.95

Seat- Tioga Carbonite
135g
$61.00 ($129.99)

Shifters- SRAM X0 2x9 Speed Trigger
9 Speed
Zero Loss travel
225g
$144.99 ($275.00)

Front Derailleur- SRAM X.0 2x10 
Low Clamp
Top Pull/top swing
Aluminum upper knuckle
Carbon fiber outer pulley cage
Clamp 34.9mm (1-3/8")
Capacity 15
Max Ring- 42teeth
132g
$67.00

Rear Derailleur- SRAM X.0 
Medium Cage 
9 speed
193g
$179.95 ($250.00)

Cassette- SRAM PowerGlide 990
11-34
305g
$72.99 ($114.00)

Chain- New KMC X10SL DLC 
10-Speed
1/2" X 11/128"
Links- 116
Pin length- 5,88 mm
257g
$92.85 ($134.95)

Tires-


----------



## Jmoccia (Dec 1, 2012)

*Pic*

Only one pic at a time?


----------



## Jmoccia (Dec 1, 2012)

*Another one*

More pics


----------



## Jmoccia (Dec 1, 2012)

*One more*

More pics one at a time


----------



## Jmoccia (Dec 1, 2012)

*Last one*

Let me know if this bike should be any good when I'm done or did I max my credit card for nothin lol


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

That looks like a very nice ride, but I wouldn't have posted it in the weight weenies section. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Why not? It's pretty dang light!


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> ^ Why not? It's pretty dang light!


Its not even a complete bike. Why post the weight of a partially assembled bike?


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

eliflap said:


> here my Flash 29er
> 
> i went 1x10
> 
> ...


Now that is a light bike! Beautiful!


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Eliflap is supposed to have updates for that bike. I asked him to post his bike in the Cannondale sub forum. Stay tuned.


----------



## nrsnow (Feb 23, 2009)

It's not impressive showing a sub 8kg hardtail, rigid fork, singlspeed bike. If its a full suspension sub 8kg bike, yeah that's impressive.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

turbogrover said:


> Its not even a complete bike. Why post the weight of a partially assembled bike?


This is true



nrsnow said:


> It's not impressive showing a sub 8kg hardtail, rigid fork, singlspeed bike. If its a full suspension sub 8kg bike, yeah that's impressive.


I didn't know there was a weight cutoff and I didn't there was a weight weenie Sheriff in town.


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

*My 2011 Rocky Mountain Element RSL 9.25kg*

Here is my 2011 Rocky Mountain Element RSL. Weight 9.25kg or 20.39lbs.

Despiece:

Frame: 2011 Rocky Mountain 70 RSL w/ Fox Float RP23 (2070g)
Headset: Cane Creek
Fork: 2011 Magura Durin SL (1391g)
Shifter: Sram x.0 (125g w/cable)
Rear Derailleur: Sram x.0 10 speed (202g)
Crankset: Aerozine x-12 (715g)
Pedals: Crankbrothers Eggbeater 3
Chain: KMC X10SL(244g)
BB: XXF Pressfit bb92(92g)
Chainguide: E.Thirteen(67g)
Cassette: Sram 1080x
Seatpost: Climax carbon 30.9x350mm(126g)
Collar: Woodman Deadgrip SL 34.9 red(12g)
Saddle: Smud-Carbon Saddle (65g)
Bottlecage: Smud-carbon alu bolts (5g)
Stem: Syntace F109(116g)
Handlebar: Hylix carbon 31.8 x 600mm 
Grips: ESI Chunky white(57g)
Brakes: Magura Marta SL Magnesium(447g)
Discs: Ashima Airotor(196g)
Wheelset: Stans ZTR Race 7000 w/ American Classic hubs y DT Revos (546g y 661g)
Quick Releases: Hope Quick Release (122g)
Tires: Maxxis Monorail 2.1


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*Something is wrong with the crankset.*



hugofabreu said:


> I had a carbon bike which didn't look good for long so I went back to bare metal. 10 year old Litespeed frame with a 6 year old Fox, XTR M952 rear derr, Dura Ace with Speen adapter front derr, M960 crankset with Experimental Prototype rings, Marta brakes with Formula rotors, Tune Speedneedle, Egg Beater Ti with Ti spindles, KCNC post, Syntace F99, Easton flat bars, Hope hubs on ZTR Olympics. 9.0 Kg = 19.8 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 557793


Something is wrong with the crankset.It is not straight.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

A better pic:









Swapped out the Captain for a Rocket Ron but also had to change from the SLR to something more comfortable. Managed to get a Spesh Phenom on loan from my LBS to see how i get on with the shape. Is there much difference between the Phenom and the Toupe in terms of comfort? They look to be a similar shape.

It's about 17.9lbs at the moment.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

roaringboy said:


> A better pic:
> 
> Swapped out the Captain for a Rocket Ron but also had to change from the SLR to something more comfortable. Managed to get a Spesh Phenom on loan from my LBS to see how i get on with the shape. Is there much difference between the Phenom and the Toupe in terms of comfort? They look to be a similar shape.
> 
> It's about 17.9lbs at the moment.


Regarding the saddles, I ride both, and honestly I think they feel the same. The only difference is the Toupe is the road version, and the Phenom is the MTB version. IMHO.


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

doccoraje said:


> After a while I was able to get a v-brake Sewanee, old, 2005 since they stopped making it that year.
> Any way here it is after also installing one of the few v-brake Durin SL made, it substituted
> an R7 with a marginal weight gain of 20 gr.
> Frame 2005 Litespeed Sewanee
> ...


What kind of cranks?


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

Probably my favorite.


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

Robin v Berkel said:


> this with heavy bearings cups i got here 2 lichter one if i us them i get crank on 490gr+- and BB30 adaptos are 40/50gr+-
> 
> 68/73mm THM crank
> 
> Nice...


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

Scalty said:


> a little picturespam, weight is near 7,4kg(16.31lbs) see list:
> scott scale 2005
> Very Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

turbogrover said:


> That looks like a very nice ride, but I wouldn't have posted it in the weight weenies section. :thumbsup:


Looks like this thread is going from weight weenies to weight pricks.

:madmax:


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

full build here

talesofthemissing.wordpress.com/2012/08/18/the-lynskey-pro-29er-rasta-build[/QUOTE]

Very nice. I love the look of the Lynskey


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> This is true
> 
> I didn't know there was a weight cutoff and I didn't there was a weight weenie Sheriff in town.


I know right? So offten in these forums you get someone who comes along and thinks they should make all the rules.


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

For just a second I thought he was peeing on it....:skep:


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW!
Whats the shifting system there?


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

...way to get your 10 posts by talking to yourself...


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know who pee'd in your cheerios, but if you were a bird you would obviously be moulting.
And yes I do talk to myself....I find that I am always right.
Dont be so jealous.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MarcT said:


> I don't know who pee'd in your cheerios, but if you were a bird you would obviously be moulting.
> And yes I do talk to myself....I find that I am always right.
> Dont be so jealous.


It looks like we have a new wise ass in town!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

*7120 grams *

sorry for pics, a grey sky does not help in shooting.

sanded frame , *Cannondale Flash HM 29er *M sized

ZTR Race Gold 29er wheelset with 10x135 rear

Notube's Stan 160mm rotots , 3 black ti bolts per wheel

1x10 set up

33T CarbonTi chainring

11-36T XX rear cassette

2009 X.0 rear der tuned , now all black and called X.S

80mm SL DLR Carbon OPI Lefty fork with Lizard Skin boot and gold lockout lever

custom red decal

sanded frame

combo stem/bar/tube all carbon from EP Mattias Hellore

Schwalbe RaRa 2.1 tyres

Formula R1 carbon brakes

EGG 11 pedals ( left is EGG3 , other on servicing , so adding 30-40 grams :madmax: )

Hollowgram SL 170mm , 122mm spindle , home made carbon spacers

Saediv 1.1 saddle , handmade sanded

AX Lightness Europa 27.2 x 350mm post

Cannondale stock seatpost collar

CTK bottle cage with steel bolts

KMC X10SL chain


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

If brooding were a sport, you'd have gold medals with scowling faces lining the walls of your room.

Or maybe we should just drop in and introduce ourselves, do the whole "Hey, we were just in the neighborhood and were wondering if you had any plans to take over the Nevernever, here have a fruit basket."

Oh...are we playing nice now? Shall we have tea first, brew up a nice pot of kiss my ass....no no, we can kill each other later....didn't they tell you, I'm Robin Good fellow.


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

Geez you guys I know I'm popular and all, but seriously, your a bit too co-dependant for me. I'm going to need you to step away from my personal bubble.
No! Bad Wraith, no touchie.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MarcT said:


> Geez you guys I know I'm popular and all, but seriously, your a bit too co-dependant for me. I'm going to need you to step away from my personal bubble.
> No! Bad Wraith, no touchie.


Lol! Little red squares do not mean popular. You want the green ones.


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

Do not demean yourself by stating the ridiculous, just because I am vastly superior does not mean you should flaunt your idiocy so freely.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Meh.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MarcT said:


> Do not demean yourself by stating the ridiculous, just because I am vastly superior does not mean you should flaunt your idiocy so freely.


You're getting more red squares? I can add to that if you wish.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

MarcT said:


> If brooding were a sport, you'd have gold medals with scowling faces lining the walls of your room.
> 
> Or maybe we should just drop in and introduce ourselves, do the whole "Hey, we were just in the neighborhood and were wondering if you had any plans to take over the Nevernever, here have a fruit basket."
> 
> Oh...are we playing nice now? Shall we have tea first, brew up a nice pot of kiss my ass....no no, we can kill each other later....didn't they tell you, I'm Robin Good fellow.


So Marco, youve waited 5 years to spew this dribble out, as ive said before, some put their hand straight up to let the world know they ate an Agrade muppet, in your case its taken 5 years..:thumbsup:


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

Ohhh, No PLEASE Don't give me any more red squares mister, It would just kill me if I couldn't hang out with you boys anymore....seeing as you are all such a gay group of guys.

Actually, I dont really care what you do...see I am just a troll anyway...I got like 100,000,000,000 of email accounts...plus you remind me of some little spandex wearing fan boy standin at the bottom of the hill slapping all the other boys butts and tellin em good job...so go ahead...Fanboy and slap this. 

“Oh, goodie I'm going to have a rash in the most uncomfortable places.” 

Merry Christmas Fan boy.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

And Merry Syphilis to you.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> And Merry Syphilis to you.


Can you pick something not treatable?


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

...thats a pretty big word for you little girls...but I see the two of you know all about it.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

MarcT said:


> Ohhh, No PLEASE Don't give me any more red squares mister, It would just kill me if I couldn't hang out with you boys anymore....seeing as you are all such a gay group of guys.
> 
> Actually, I dont really care what you do...see I am just a troll anyway...I got like 100,000,000,000 of email accounts...plus you remind me of some little spandex wearing fan boy standin at the bottom of the hill slapping all the other boys butts and tellin em good job...so go ahead...Fanboy and slap this.
> 
> ...


Marco, i could eat a bowl of alphabet soup and **** out a better response than this....

And i cant neg you yet, i wasnt going to bother, but after this ive changed my mind and when i do it'll have my name with it..


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

He Keeps getting more red squares every time I look!


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

MarcT said:


> Ohhh, PLEASE you remind me of some little spandex wearing fan boy standin at the bottom of the hill slapping all the other boys butts and tellin em good job...so go ahead... slap this.
> 
> "Oh, goodie I'm going to have a rash in the most uncomfortable places Ohhh YES YES YES ."
> 
> Merry Christmas.


Fixxed

Sj


----------



## Lance Strongarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Posts by trolls have a direct correlation to their intelligence, so far this one makes Forrest Gump look like a Rhodes scholar.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

eliflap said:


> *7120 grams *
> 
> sorry for pics, a grey sky does not help in shooting.


Really nice build eliflap! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

And yet more little tally wackers join the little weenie posse. You little girls ought to find something better to do with your lives really.

Mountain cycle Shawn....I was just having some fun, till you decided to be an ass. But see I know your type...hide behind the screen you little chicken, call out taunts. Your just a little poser girl.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

Bring out the ban hammer

Sj


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

MarcT said:


> And yet more little tally wackers join the little weenie posse. You little girls ought to find something better to do with your lives really.
> 
> Mountain cycle Shawn....I was just having some fun, till you decided to be an ass. But see I know your type...hide behind the screen you little chicken, call out taunts. Your just a little poser girl.


LOL, I got news for ya Marco, were just havin fun too, see those 5 red boxes under your name?
Thats called fun.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

Tone...I thought tally wackin with Shawn was what you called fun. 
Slower joe...its obvious you are slow....slow in the head, idiot...who cares if you ban me...I will be back I promise & I will make it a personal mission to harass you, Shawn and tally wacker Tone till who knows when.
You little girls really ought to find something better to do.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

MarcT said:


> Tone...I thought tally wackin with Shawn was what you called fun.
> Slower joe...its obvious you are slow....slow in the head, idiot...who cares if you ban me...I will be back I promise & I will make it a personal mission to harass you, Shawn and tally wacker Tone till who knows when.
> You little girls really ought to find something better to do.


Wow. You need a life man. One suggestion if I may....Shut up and ride.

Sent from my Android - because Carrier Pigeons are slow!


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

And yet another tally wacker joins in the fun.


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

This reminds me of a little elementary school girl fight, y'all just keep piling on like a bunch of little sissys. 
And by the way Tone you little punk, the name aint Marco..to you its Big Papa. How you like that you little punk? Why dont you just mosy along and go back to wacking your little weenie with your little girl friend Shawn.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

turbogrover said:


> Really nice build eliflap! :thumbsup:


many thanks


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

BIG PAPPA..... who's XS burnt orange Gary Fisher Sugar is that in your signature ?


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

Its your mamas you little *****.


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

What do you think about that?


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

MarcT said:


> What do you think about that?


6 red boxes. How many do we need to set a new record ?


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Eliflap is for a long time, inspiring, especialy his blog.
by the way, what can you tell us about your EP combo ? stiffness, weight and so on...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

He is truly a legend


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Xcisok said:


> 6 red boxes. How many do we need to set a new record ?


I'd like to know which mod is asleep at the wheel here?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Agreed dude. Reported long ago.


----------



## Jmoccia (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok now she's finished...I didn't realize tires weighed so much though. Can anyone verify the weight of my tires google was no help.

Frame- Sette Serum Elite Full 
Carbon size 17
1195g

Headset- Ritchie Superlogic Zero 1-1/8"
Upper: ZS44/28.6
Lower: ZS44/30
Ceramic Hybrid Cartridge
 Ti Coated
79g

Crank- FSA K-Force Light 386
10-Speed 175mm 
27/39t
Q-Factor: 168mm
BCD: 86mm
Chainline: 48mm
739g

Pedals- CrankBrothers Eggbeaters 2ti
SPD bolt pattern
218g

BB- MegaExo Ceramic 68mm
107g

Brakes- Ashima PCB
AiRotor08: 160mm
Rotor Compatibility: 6-bolt
Caliper Mount: Post 74mm
Pad: Sintered
308g Rotors- 170g

Fork- Marzocci Corsa SL LR 2012
120mm, 9mm DROP OUT
32mm ANODIZED 
6" PM D-BRAKE 
length 491,5 mm. 
steer tube/offset 44 mm. 
1630g

WheelSet- American Classic
26" tubeless
26mm wide x 23mm deep
1486g

Bars- SwordFish riser carbon bar/stem
width- 660mm
stem- 110mm
375g 

Grips- 2013 T-ONE H2O 
Locking Rings
Length : 130mm
97g

SeatPost- CrankBrothers Kronolog
31.6*405mm
477g
Remote- 28g

Seat- Tioga Carbonite
135g

Shifters- SRAM X0 2x9 Speed Trigger
Zero Loss travel
225g

Front Derailleur- SRAM X.0 2x10 
Low Clamp
Top Pull/top swing
Carbon fiber outer pulley cage
Clamp 34.9mm (1-3/8")
132g

Rear Derailleur- SRAM X.0 
Medium Cage 
9 speed
193g

Cassette- SRAM PowerGlide 990
11-34
305g

Chain- KMC X10SL DLC 
10-Speed
1/2


----------



## Jmoccia (Dec 1, 2012)

Tires- Origin 8 GRAVIT-8er 26x2.1 
Folding XC Super D Fast
1200g

TOTAL- 9,356g


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Kept my 2007 Gary Fisher Tass frame and rebuilded it with newer parts. Weighs in at 21.5 lbs and only spent $1350.71...


















Type 2 RD. So far no drop chain.


----------



## dswilliamson2112 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Silver Foxx*

I am lovin all of these posts! You guys have posted some outstandingly beautiful rigs. My entry tips the scales at twenty pounds. I went with full XTR, Daves Speed Wheels, and a nice list of goodies. I tried to stay simple picking out the colors and not get too wild with it- She is definitely my dream bike- and she is fast. I never get tired of riding- its like every time I take a ride I have an appreciation of how well she performs... :thumbsup:

The second and third pictures are taken with the skinnys for blazing the city. My Seventh Graders were having a hard time with the Periodic Table Of Elements so I decided to introduce the lesson that day differently. The did not forget their lesson on TI...

Take it easy,,

David


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

eliflap said:


> *7120 grams *
> 
> sorry for pics, a grey sky does not help in shooting.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Very nice, yet again. What are you using as a chain guide/keeper up front? I'm building up a 1x9 race bike and am looking for some good options.


----------



## bluebeard (Nov 18, 2008)

*New build Intense Hard Eddie Carbon 29er Hardtail*

2012 Intense Hard Eddie 20.14 lbs
XTR M986 SGS rear derailleur
XTR M986 front derailleur
XTR M986 shifters
XTR M986 10 speed cassete
XTR 10 speed chain
Cane Creek 40 series carbon headset
Specialized S-Works carbon crankset w/ 2x10 39/26
Formula R1/RX brakes
Formula 180 front/160 rear rotors
2013 Specialized Rockshox SID WC XX w/brain carbon fork tubes/carbon steerer crown
2013 Roval carbon 29er wheelset
Thomson masterpiece zero setback seatpost
Specialized Phenom mPro Saddle carbon rails
Specialized S-Works Fast Trak 2Bliss 29 tires
Loaded Precision Carbon Flat Handlebar
Loaded Precision X-Lite Titanium 90mm x +/- 5 degree stem
XTR M980 Race Pedals


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ Nice build bluebeard.


----------



## bluebeard (Nov 18, 2008)

*One of My Other Nice Rides*

FRAME
Large Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon 27 lbs
REAR SHOCK
Fox DHX 5.0 Air
FORK
Fox Talas 36 160mm Fit RLC Kashima
WHEELS
Easton Haven Carbon
TIRES
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.35
HEADSET
Cane Creek
STEM
Eason Haven 100mm
HANDLEBARS
Easton Haven Carbon
GRIPS
ODI Ruffian Lock on
FRONT BRAKE
Shimano XTR M980
REAR BRAKE
Shimano XTR M980
BRAKE LEVERS
Shimano XTR M980
FRONT DERAILLEUR
Shimano XTR M980
REAR DERAILLEUR
Shimano XTR M980,
SHIFT LEVERS
Shimano XTR M980
CASSETTE
Shimano XTR, 10-speed, 11-36
CHAIN
Shimano XTR 10-speed
CRANKSET
Shimano XTR M980 3X10
CHAINRINGS
Shimano XTR M980 3X10
PEDALS
Shimano XTR M980 Trail
SADDLE
Specialized Body Geometry Phenom Expert, hollow TI rails, 143mm
SEATPOST
Thompson Masterpiece setback


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Very nice! But, did I miss the weight?


----------



## bluebeard (Nov 18, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Very nice! But, did I miss the weight?


Nomad 27 lbs(not exactly lightweight but not bad for 6.3 inches of travel)
Hard Eddie 20.1 lbs


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Both nice bikes!


----------



## bluebeard (Nov 18, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Both nice bikes!


Also have a 23 lb 2010 S-Works Carbon Stumpjumper FSR, Ti road bike DA 9000 and a
really nice aluminum beach cruiser with 8 speed hub and v-brakes
I need a bicycle Intervention!


----------



## larsd (Dec 28, 2012)

Frame Custom Carbon 26'
Cassette XTR
Brakes XTR Race
Shifters XTR
Rear derailleur XTR
Front derailleur XTR
Crankset XTR
Pedals XTR Race
Wheel Set Crossmax SLR
Fork SID Worldcup
Seat post Thomson Masterpiece Setback
Saddle Specialized Phenom
Clamp Tune Schraubwuerger
Stem Race Face Deus XC
Handlebar Race Face Next XC
Grips Specialized Rocca Locking
Rear Tire Specialized The Captain
Front Tire Specialized Fast Track LK
Tubes Maxxis
QR TUNE
Gore Ride On Cable Set
Headset Chris King Inset
Hello Kitty Stickers from my daughter

9.2kg / 20.3lbs


----------



## bluebeard (Nov 18, 2008)

*Got it down to a svelte 679 lbs*

My Full Suspension Road Bike
LOL!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

larsd said:


> Frame Custom Carbon 26'
> Cassette XTR
> Brakes XTR Race
> Shifters XTR
> ...


Be careful - those Hello Kitty stickers will really add weight. Try switching to Strawberry Shortcake ones as they're much lighter.


----------



## larsd (Dec 28, 2012)

You know, i thought about that but I cannot afford those right now.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bluebeard said:


> My Full Suspension Road Bike
> LOL!


There always has to be that one guy!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

larsd said:


> Nice, but, weight please!


----------



## larsd (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry, added it to the original post. (9.3kg / 20.3lbs)


----------



## bgky (Nov 29, 2009)

Scott Scale 40
21.4 lbs


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

My first bike was a FS gary fisher joshua f3 that my neighbor gave me last year. I put a nice fork on it and upgraded the rear shock. I bought a santa cruz tallboy LTC but I wanted a backup bike, but didnt like how it rode so I decided to get a chinese carbon frame (flyxii fr 201) and convert as much of the bike over as possible. I thought I could do it for cheap . The parts are mostly low end but because the frame is so light (like 2.3 lbs) I ended up at 21.3 lbs.



SLX crankset (bought used on craigslist - GF had a tapered BB) - $60 (paid too much!)
slx shifters - from GF
BB7 brakes - from GF (I upgraded the GF to disc brakes in front had to buy rear) - $60
dt 240s with extralite rims (28 spoke) (used on craigslist, GF didnt have disc brakes on rear) - $250
panaracer fire xc pro front and wtb exiwolf rear (came with the wheels)
xt front derailleur (had to buy as frame needed bottom swing) - $28
XT rear derailleur (from GF)
Chain Shimano CN-HG72, 1/2 x 3/32` (from GF)
headset cane creek ZS44 (had to buy) $25
Handlebar Stem Bontrager Comp (from GF)
pedals straitline amp (from GF)
fork fox float rlc (previously upgraded GF)
Saddle WTB SSTX, chromoly rails (from GF)
Seatpost SP-312, 31.6mm diameter (from GF)
Brake Levers Avid SD-1.9 L (from GF)
cables - $30
bashguard - $25
grips - lizard skin (from GF)

cost to upgrade $475 ish + $380 for the frame. This was a lot more than I intended to spend but the weight surprised me as the GF weighed 29lbs. The parts on there now are generally very heavy (like seat and seatpost ) so I have a lot of room to cut weight as I find good deals.


----------



## Jeffbucc (Jul 16, 2008)

My Ellsworth Truth
23lbs even
Magura MT8 Brakes 160/160
SRAM XX groupo
ZTR Olympic wheels
Rockshox SID fork


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

you have a serious saddle set back... I'd be affraid of saddle rail failure.... otherwise it's a nice toy you have here !


----------



## Jeffbucc (Jul 16, 2008)

tskubi said:


> you have a serious saddle set back... I'd be affraid of saddle rail failure.... otherwise it's a nice toy you have here !


Never considered that, but considering how many thousands of miles I've put on the seat, I don't think I'll lose sleep.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Managed to get a few better pics of my Exotic.

Should be sitting at 17.9lbs now:


----------



## Jeffbucc (Jul 16, 2008)

That is a damn nice looking bike. Good work! I know I could get mine lighter but I'm happy with it at the moment. Wheels are next but only when my Olympics need to be replaced.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

*23.5# Rocky Mountain Vertex*

Built this guy with some stuff i had laying around. Going to get it to about 20# before to long with some carbon bars and a carbon fork. The Tange Big Fork is kinda heavy. But it an even 11.75 and 11.75 on each end. Gonna ride like this for a couple months, rides nice.


----------



## 22Rowdy22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Niner Jet9 RDO - LARGE 
Rockshox SID RCT3
Full XX1
FSA SLK Seatpost, handlebar, stem
World Cup XX Brakes
Carbon Roval Control Sl wheelset
Eggbeater 11 Pedals 
Merek carbon Saddle
Alligator Titanium Nitrate rotors
esi racers edge grips
DT Swiss thru axle
Race/mountain King tires


----------



## 22Rowdy22 (Sep 8, 2010)

22Rowdy22 said:


> Niner Jet9 RDO - LARGE
> Rockshox SID RCT3
> Full XX1
> FSA SLK Seatpost, handlebar, stem
> ...


oh, and at 22.7lbs
!


----------



## Waldwichtel (Apr 23, 2012)

... this is my ride (21,91 lb)

Parts from Tune, Extralite, Chris King, Hope, Magura, Yumeya, Syntace, Time, FSA, Specialized S-Works)


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Stunning.


----------



## tezi (Dec 20, 2012)

zippinveedub said:


> Stunning.


+1

Very, very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I hear the Rocket Rons are especially good on shag carpet.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

phlegm said:


> I hear the Rocket Rons are especially good on shag carpet.


funny i thought the same thing but didn't post it.


----------



## Waldwichtel (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't underestimate a shag carpet!


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Only the 2.25's, the 2.1's struggle and are better suited to hardwood flooring.


----------



## brentos (May 19, 2006)

*Now at 22.0 lb. w/ new drivetrain.*

22.0 lb

Spark RC 29 Frame
Sid XX World Cup 15mm Axle
ENVE AM Front, XC rear Rims
DT 240 hubs
XX1 Drivetrain
XTR Trail Brakes (160mm rotors, XTR Race pads)
ENVE Cockpit
EggBeater 3 Pedals
The cheapest bottle cage I could find.
Racing Ralph 29x2.4" tires.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2001 Cannondale Bad Boy Ultra - 19.81 pounds/9.1kg*










Wheels: Velocity Blunt SL 29er American Classic disc hubs DT Swiss Super Competition 1.5/1.8 spokes/black alloy nipples
Shifters: SRAM X0 9-speed twist shifters
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0 9-speed ESP Long Cage 
Chain: SRAM PC-1091R 10-speed 110 links
Brakes: Magura Marta SL hydraulic disc - 160mm rotors
Cranks: FSA Energy Hollow-Forged 46-36 10-speed
Front Derailleur: FSA Energy 10-speed
Saddle: Fizik Gobi w/ ICS tail light
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 4TI - titanium spindles
Cassette: Shimano XTR CS-M960 11-34
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XTR BB-9700
Grips: Yeti/ODI Shorty Lock-on
Tires: Vittoria Rubino Pro 3 700c x 25
Seatpost: Cannondale Competition 27.2 x 350
Stem: Cannondale Si Headshok 115 x 31.8
Bars: Cannondale Fire 620 x 25.4
Fork: Ultra Fatty Headshok DL 70mm

Best of all - no carbon!


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

*Dean Colonel Ti with Trigon carbon fork - 18.61 LBs. or 8.445 KGs*

It can go lower weight. The Eggbeater 1 and XT wheelset weight a ton. :madmax:


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> funny i thought the same thing but didn't post it.


Awe. You two must be afraid of falling and getting a boo boo. Life is scary too isn't it?


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

And now for something different..


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Zerort said:


> Awe. You two must be afraid of falling and getting a boo boo. Life is scary too isn't it?


Looks like a rug in my wife's office. I may try riding on it tonight since she is out of town


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

*..*



Way2ManyBikes said:


> Looks like a rug in my wife's office. I may try riding on it tonight since she is out of town


Good idea - I'll ride my wife's rug tonight too. Hopefully she stays awake for it this time.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Watch out for carpet burn.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

phlegm said:


> Good idea - I'll ride my wife's rug tonight too. Hopefully she stays awake for it this time.


You guys got issues. My girl has a full head of hair. I don't need to ride her rug. :lol:


----------



## btrutta (Oct 18, 2005)

New frame I'm building up. Waiting on parts right now.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Light weight all mountain bike. 2013 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert Carbon EVO 26 with XX1, carbon bars, seat, Canfield pedals. Weight included dropper post and Garmin mount and cadence/speed sensor, Fox 34 fork, 2.3" tires w/tubes.


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

2012 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Carbon Evo

-xpedo ti pedals
-racing ralph 2.25 snakeskin rear (TL) 550g
-nobby nic 2.25 snakeskin front (TL) 570g
-thompson 50mm stem
-710mm KCNC bones scandium bar (pulled out the anwser carbon protaper which is 39 grams lighter than KCNC)
-MRP mini-g2 1x10
-hawk-racing BB
-Ritchey WCS Foam grip
-KCNC seat collar

25.2 lbs


----------



## dream18 (Feb 28, 2013)

:thumbsup: very good weight for Stumpjumper Expert Carbon Evo



Tjay said:


> 2012 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Carbon Evo
> 
> -xpedo ti pedals
> -racing ralph 2.25 snakeskin rear (TL) 550g
> ...


----------



## btrutta (Oct 18, 2005)

Posted up a frame i was building about a week ago, heres the whole bike:









build mostly from last race bike:

focus raven frame
fox float fork
king/crest/dt supercomp wheels
xo shifters and derailers
xx-9 rear
cdale sisl double 175mm
old eggbeaters with custom short ti axles 
thomson post and stem
moots ti handlebar
hope mono mini pro brakes
geax barro race 2.0 tires

came in at ~20.6 lbs


----------



## yeti575nut (Oct 25, 2012)

Sweet looking huffy dude, im digging the colors and the alumina frame...


----------



## Rickdas (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello i Am new here

I think what these Guys are saying is not treu fs bikes 8kg?? I got my fs giant anthem 2010 L with no saddle and seatpost and even no brakes on it with my mavic crossmax slr wheels and it the rest is completely XTR and it ways in That condition 9,8kg on THE hanger, please give me some advice to make it lighter, i've seen many Nice bikes here but i think most of the guys here who say there bike ways 8kg never realy weight them, but only weight the part en count That together please let me know something, sorry for my bad englisch


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

*.*



Rickdas said:


> Hello i Am new here
> 
> I think what these Guys are saying is not treu fs bikes 8kg?? I got my fs giant anthem 2010 L with no saddle and seatpost and even no brakes on it with my mavic crossmax slr wheels and it the rest is completely XTR and it ways in That condition 9,8kg on THE hanger, please give me some advice to make it lighter, i've seen many Nice bikes here but i think most of the guys here who say there bike ways 8kg never realy weight them, but only weight the part en count That together please let me know something, sorry for my bad englisch


Thanks for the post. I've seen some FS 29er bikes in the 9.3kg / 20.5 lb range in this forum, but 8kg / 17.6 pounds is getting pretty low.

If you want specific weight reduction advice, I'd start a new thread in the Weight Weenies subforum, list your components piece by piece, and maybe include a photo with scale showing. You'll get some decent ideas.


----------



## Rickdas (Mar 12, 2013)

phlegm said:


> Thanks for the post. I've seen some FS 29er bikes in the 9.3kg / 20.5 lb range in this forum, but 8kg / 17.6 pounds is getting pretty low.
> 
> If you want specific weight reduction advice, I'd start a new thread in the Weight Weenies subforum, list your components piece by piece, and maybe include a photo with scale showing. You'll get some decent ideas.


thx for the advice see if i can do that tonight


----------



## Rickdas (Mar 12, 2013)

my setup right now

Giant anthem x AL, incl headset, bearing and shock 2286g
Fox 32 rl100mm 1648g
mavic crossmax slr 1585g
kcnc pro ti 163g
Selle italia slr 135g
carbon integrated bar 200g
kcnc quick release seatclamp 23g
shimano xt 11/32 incl lockring 262g
shimano xt 9sp chain 285g
xtr m970 triple crank 775g
xtr m970 rear derailleur 198g
xtr m970 disc brakes 525g
xtr m970 shifters incl inner cable 242g
shimano deore fron derailleur ± 165g
shimano 180mm + 160mm rotor ± 300g
kcnc quick release 43g
excustar pedals 210g
smart sam 2.25 snakeskin 2x 550g 1010g
tubeles ± 70g
bolds, cables, spacers and other **** I forgot 200g

10,32kg


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

You can lose a lot of weight in your wheels. Look at some Enve carbons with your pick of light weight hubs would drop about a half pound. That would be most noticable. Going 1x would drop about 3/4 lbs by losing your front shifter and derailleur. Your fork is also pretty heavy. Putting a SID WC or a lefty on there would drop about a half kilo as well. Also, going with a bolt on seat clamp instead of a quick release would drop a few grams easilly. What grips are you using? THat's a pretty easy place to lose weight too.


----------



## Rickdas (Mar 12, 2013)

ryguy135 said:


> You can lose a lot of weight in your wheels. Look at some Enve carbons with your pick of light weight hubs would drop about a half pound. That would be most noticable. Going 1x would drop about 3/4 lbs by losing your front shifter and derailleur. Your fork is also pretty heavy. Putting a SID WC or a lefty on there would drop about a half kilo as well. Also, going with a bolt on seat clamp instead of a quick release would drop a few grams easilly. What grips are you using? THat's a pretty easy place to lose weight too.


i dont want to lose my front derailleur or shifter my plans are

but some light tyres on replace my front derailleur for a dura ace 7900
put an ultegra 14/25 casette on an a kmc 9sl gold chain some new discs like alligator windcutter 160mm or something i am only 18 so i do't got i awfull lot to spend, but thx for the tip, o and i am already using kmc grips (18gr for a set) i wil post i photo of my bike tonight


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

*Merlin Echo 20lbs 13oz*

Here is a Merlin Soft Tail that I built on a total budget

Came in under 21 pounds. I could have dropped another 3 pounds if I used the good stuff. But the goal was to use all of the parts sitting in my parts pin & tool box


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

Rickdas said:


> i dont want to lose my front derailleur or shifter my plans are
> 
> but some light tyres on replace my front derailleur for a dura ace 7900
> put an ultegra 14/25 casette on an a kmc 9sl gold chain some new discs like alligator windcutter 160mm or something i am only 18 so i do't got i awfull lot to spend, but thx for the tip, o and i am already using kmc grips (18gr for a set) i wil post i photo of my bike tonight


You realize with a 11-25 cassette with a triple you're lowest gear is higher than running a 32T crank and a 11-36 cassette? Plus you're stuck shifting your chainrings all the time? Why not go 1X and be done with it? Best upgrade I made to my bike, and it was free.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

ryguy135 said:


> You realize with a 11-25 cassette with a triple you're lowest gear is higher than running a 32T crank and a 11-36 cassette? Plus you're stuck shifting your chainrings all the time? Why not go 1X and be done with it? Best upgrade I made to my bike, and it was free.


I agree.

I am running a 36 front on my 26's, 34 Front on my 27.5 and a 32 on my 29'r


----------



## Packersfan (Mar 13, 2013)

*My bikes in their current state...*

2005 NRS C1 that's been down right on the 20 lb mark as shown in the picture by itself... but is a bit more now to make it comfortable to ride with real tires, real seat, and bar ends. And my 2006 TCR Advanced for the road. Not quite as nicely set up as the NRS but still happy with it.


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

btrutta said:


> Posted up a frame i was building about a week ago, heres the whole bike:
> 
> View attachment 778249
> 
> ...


Looking Good !


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sv: Post your light-weight bikes!*









8.05kg with heavy tubes. Not really a ww ride but still light 

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

btrutta said:


> New frame I'm building up. Waiting on parts right now.


Frame looks sweet. Is that weight with frame, bar, (most of) brakes, etc? If so, compelling.


----------



## ryguy135 (Sep 24, 2010)

My Orbea that's somewhere in this thread died a week before my first race so I used the parts and built this up:

2011 Scott Scale RC
Crest wheels
XX1 crank
X9 Type II RD
XO Shifter
XX brakes
SID XX fork
Ikon front, Crossmark rear

AUW with pedals and bottle cage but without the tools is 19 lbs 2 oz, with a tube, Lezyne V10 tool, tire lever, and CO2 is just over 20.

Meet Olga:


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

*Sex on Wheels*



Dt Xrc / Ec90sl / Enve / Mcfk / Frm Blackhole / R1 Racing...
8,72 kg / 19,2 pounds

Full build thread : Veloptimal
Pic folder : Flickr


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

*.*

Nice bike - let's see a scale shot. 

You get extra points for lining up your tires nicely.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

phlegm said:


> Nice bike -


Thanks


phlegm said:


> let's see a scale shot.


Here we go :


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

AnteXTC said:


> View attachment 785290
> 
> 
> 8.05kg with heavy tubes. Not really a ww ride but still light
> ...


Is that a Dura Ace 9speed RD with a 32t Cassette? If so, how does it work? Also, what kind of chain keeper are you using? I'm building a WW 1 x 9 now and need some ideas.
Thx!


----------



## Ludodee (Jun 26, 2011)

The Storck is pretty awesome...


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sv: Post your light-weight bikes!*



Axis II said:


> Is that a Dura Ace 9speed RD with a 32t Cassette? If so, how does it work? Also, what kind of chain keeper are you using? I'm building a WW 1 x 9 now and need some ideas.
> Thx!


Yes it is a dura ace 7800 with xg 999 11-32. I just changed the 11t pulleys to 10t. The chainkeeper are from helium components

Skickat från min Nexus 7 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Storck updated :

Frm blackhole saddle & enve wheels


----------



## scott479 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Extralite F1*

Some views of my F1 with the Look Fournales and, later, the Noleen I used to bring it down to just under 20. The frame was purchased by Specialized to, and I'm speculating here, check for patent infringement by the linkage. Had a good time slowly building it up bit by bit off eBay and here on MTBR. Thanks to the many who've posted here with tips on wise use of our gram allotment in pursuit of lightweight builds.

Scott


----------



## isahaya (Feb 3, 2010)

*'07 ellsworth truth*

KCNC s.post/stem
selle italia SL saddle
Stylo WC Handle bar
Float fork
XO drivetrain
Noir crank/ E13 34T chianring
Exustar PM25 pedals
Hygia Elite brakes
Crest/Hope/DTSwiss wheels
2.1 Rocket Ron 
23lbs


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Thanks. I have a 7800 DA RD and will consider it in place of the Shadow XTR medium cage now. I like the idea of the shorter cage.


----------



## LAN (Jan 26, 2004)

Here is my Scalpel 29er with XX1

Weight is 9,32kg as pictured with 2,35" tires. In race spec with lighter rotors and 2,1" Racing Ralph just below 9kg


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

*..*

Nice bike, and nice photos as well. Seems like the Lefty is key to shedding weight.

I know very little about it.

Does anyone have info handy on total weight for a Lefty setup, and any gotchas in the frame, i.e. weird stuff like bearing contact angles if on a non-Cannondale frame?


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

I recently worked on this bike (20.9lbs - 9.480g) replacing a DT swiss XRC 100 fork to a lefty Carbon XLR 90mm for 29er.
In this case it was added to the bike 216g since the DT swiss was already pretty light at 1320g (with housing and cable, no remote), my Lefty setup is 1375.5g for the fork only (with remote)+project 321 lefty adapter (161g) - total: 1536.5g.
My DT swiss was pretty old and not responsive anymore, had to sacrify 216g but I am very happy with the result, super smooth and versatile since I can play with this bike switching from 26er and 29er front wheels. 69er is the current setup... its fun!

You can go lighter perhaps with a lefty PBR or DLR, I thing the lightest lefty is the Speed Carbon at 1159g...but I'm not a lefty expert, thats just from my research before choosing this current Lefty for my bike.


----------



## HiddenStar (Apr 17, 2010)

*Scott Scale 40 2010*

Hi, this is my bike which was built in 2010 and aimed at breaking the 10kg barrier. It was 9.4kg then, but I managed to shed ~380g recently in an effort to hit the 9kg mark. Will be sub 9kg soon once my cranks are changed 

Bottle Cage: Carbon eBay - 18.5g
Brakes: AEST V-Brakes - 216g
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-32 - 261g
Chain (107 Links): KMC X10SL - 236g
Crank w BB: Aerozine X12 (Double) - 702g
F Dee: Shimano CX-70 with Carbon Clamp - 93.6g
Fork: RST First Platinum - 1615g
Frame: Scott Scale 40 2010 - 1606g
Grips: KCNC Eva Foam - 15.2g
Handlebar: KCNC SC Bone - 120g
Headset: Ritchey - 120g
Innertubes: Geax tubes - 280g
Pedals: Xpedo - 206g
R Dee: Shimano XTR M970 - 186g
Saddle: WTB Devo (Titanium) - 213g
Seat Clamp: KCNC SC10 - 19.6g
Seatpost: KCNC Ti Pro Lite - 165g
Shifters w Levers: Shimano XT Dual Control M770 (V-Brakes) - 527g
Skewers: KCNC - 47g
Spacers: Carbon - 14g
Stem: KCNC Flyride (90mm) - 113g
Tires: Maxxis Maxxlite 310 - 624g
Wheelset: Novatec A141SB - 118g/F062SB-AA - 289g, Wheelsmith DB14 spokes, ZTR 355 - 1571g
Others: 52g

Total: 9020.9g


----------



## VanillaEps (Aug 24, 2010)

Spec SJ Carbon Comp HT

Fox 32 Float FIT RLC 100
Niner carbon bar
SRAM X9 shifters and RD
Avid Elixir CR's
PRO Tharsis grips
Niner RDO seat post 
Selle Italia Max Flite
Sun Ringle Black Flag Pros
S-Works Renegades
MRP Bling Ring
e.thirteen chain guide
XX cassette
XTR pedals










I'm looking to get XX or XX1 crankset and that should get it under 22 lbs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Exotic Carbon - built by my own fair hands - 16.65lbs by my reckoning:















Really want a new crankset but funds won't allow at the moment. Decided on a Raceface Next SL and will keep my Uberbikes 36t middle ring.
Next up is a lighter set of Egg Beaters and these will be relegated back to my winter singlespeed. Been desperately trying to find some 4ti's but no luck as of yet. May just plump for some more 1's and replace the spindles with ti. 
Also going to go back to foam grips - i hate these ESI's with a passion - they hurt my hands and offer little to no grip in the wet. And they're an absolute c**t to get on and off (but certainly don't "throttle", which is their only redeeming feature for me).


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice bike, and nice component choices!

I'm always curious to see if the spreadsheet weight matches an actual scale-based total of the bike - there always seems to be some extra grammage in there somehow.

Re the grips, I hear you on the ESIs. When they get chewed up enough, I simply cut them off. In terms of comfort (and to match your bar), you could try these ergo ones from Ritchey for about the same weight as the ESIs:
Mountain Bike Grips - Ritchey Mountain Bicycle Grips


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks. I've always wondered that too. How much does grease weigh??? 

I've had the ritchey wcs foam grips and had bonty x's before these. Liked both of those. Switched to the rigid fork and heard the esi's had good vibration damping so thought I'd give them a go. 

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

117g for the chain is amazingly low. My kmc x10sl cut short for 1x9 use weighs 220g.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Yup! There's not much chance that that chain actually weighs 117g.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Agreed, unless you are only using 10 links.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

TigWorld said:


> 117g for the chain is amazingly low. My kmc x10sl cut short for 1x9 use weighs 220g.





BlownCivic said:


> Yup! There's not much chance that that chain actually weighs 117g.


D'oh! Typo :madman: Well spotted chaps 










Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Motomatt (Sep 8, 2007)

*Niner RDO XX1 With Wheels I built 16.29 Lbs , 7390 Gr*

MotoMatt » Blog Archive » Niner RDO With Wheels I built 16.29 Lbs , 7390 Gr








Weight as pictured ready to ride (pedals, cages, garmin, mount, 16.29 Lbs , 7390 Gr

Frame : Niner RDO Small
Fork : Niner RDO
Bell : Titanium
Goupo : X11 (Shifter,Crank bb30,Deraileur,Cassette,& Chain)
Seat post : Woodman
Seat post Collar: Woodman
Saddle : Selle Italia Carbon SLR Ti Rails
Pedals: Bee Bop
Handle bar: Truvativ Noir T30 carbon flat bar, (31.8) 5d-600mm 
Brakes : Hope Mono Mini Pro
Rotors : Scrubb/Stans , waiting for my Sicc's to get back
Grips : ESI grips MTB Racers Edge silicone
Headset: FSA
Bottom Brackett : Hawk PF
Rims : Crest
Spoke : Sapin CX Ray Blalded
Nipples : Alloy 
Tires : Rocket Ron Tubless
Rear Skewer : Token 
Computer : Garmin 500
Computer Mount : Sram
Cage : Forte
Stem : Torelli Heavy 30deg , Could not find a lite 1
Stem Cap : KCNC
Cables : AICAN Bungarus


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

*Carver Carbon 1 x 9, 29er- 16.1 lbs*


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

Y'know Axis you can us a Dura-Ace short cage with a 11-34 cassette, you just screw in the B-screw the whole way, or use a longer B-screw. Also, don't drop as many chains with a shorter cage due to higher spring tension. You'll get it below 16lbs because you can shorten the chain as well as the dropped weight from the derailleur.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

ginsu2k said:


> Y'know Axis you can us a Dura-Ace short cage with a 11-34 cassette, you just screw in the B-screw the whole way, or use a longer B-screw. Also, don't drop as many chains with a shorter cage due to higher spring tension. You'll get it below 16lbs because you can shorten the chain as well as the dropped weight from the derailleur.


I thought the same on the weight of the DA RD but was surprised to discover this. And this is with some tuning of the jockey pully wheels (10t) and clamp screw. It shifts fantastically now with the Shadow and no dropped chains with the Helium chain keeper but the saved weight on the chain is tempting.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Axis II said:


> View attachment 803991


Holy Balls that bike is sick! It looks like it wants to kill someone.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

moefosho said:


> Holy Balls that bike is sick! It looks like it wants to kill someone.


A WW Battle ship for sure. Fast on the ups but not so much on the boney downs. Thinking about front suspension options for the boney courses.


----------



## dragonq (Nov 5, 2006)

all the bike here are so sick, kids


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

There's no way in hell that bike is 17.9 lbs.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> There's no way in hell that bike is 17.9 lbs.


+1 on that. This is 17 pounds and the fork is only like 450 grams.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

sfer1 said:


> There's no way in hell that bike is 17.9 lbs.


What bike?


----------



## cannuck3333 (May 4, 2013)

when does a mountain bike become a road bike. having a light bike with rigid forks is a commuter bike. whatever works if you never hit the trails


----------



## scott479 (Apr 16, 2013)

Why not?-my Extralite F1 fs is under 20: http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/post-your-light-weight-bikes-426557-65.html


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

cannuck3333 said:


> when does a mountain bike become a road bike. having a light bike with rigid forks is a commuter bike. whatever works if you never hit the trails


THIS is your first post? Alright dude, whatever you say. I ride rigid SS all the time on the same trails that others ride full squish on. I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

^^^^This. I ride full rigid as well with 2.35 Nobby Nic in front. Definitely not a road bike.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

cannuck3333 said:


> when does a mountain bike become a road bike. having a light bike with rigid forks is a commuter bike. whatever works if you never hit the trails


You probably wouldn't be saying the same thing when he flies past you. Obviously it is not made for downhill, but not everyone rides downhill. Great first post though! You will go far in life.


----------



## scott479 (Apr 16, 2013)

You've got my respect-the keep it simple mantra works everywhere.


J3SSEB said:


> THIS is your first post? Alright dude, whatever you say. I ride rigid SS all the time on the same trails that others ride full squish on. I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## roaringboy (Aug 26, 2009)

cannuck3333 said:


> when does a mountain bike become a road bike. having a light bike with rigid forks is a commuter bike. whatever works if you never hit the trails


Quite the contrary - most people with suspension don't really need it! I ride my rigid singlespeed and lightweight geared bikes on any trail, twice a week whatever the weather. Some of my riding chums have suspension, some don't. Whatever floats your boat.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

cannuck3333 said:


> when does a mountain bike become a road bike. having a light bike with rigid forks is a commuter bike. whatever works if you never hit the trails


This has to be the biggest douche nozzle first post in the history of the internet!

I'm sorry. I meant douche nozzle tool.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

Agreed: For most of the courses I ride I can be faster on the rigid setup. People like me have been riding MTB since before suspension was an option and nobody was/is calling those pre-suspension MTBs "road bikes." I think a whole generation of riders who grew up with front and rear suspension never really learned how effective a suspension device the human body can be on a bike. To call anything with over a two ponds of rubber on it a road bike is ignorant


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I ride my full suspension bikes on the road all the
time, to get to and from the trails.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

cannuck3333 said:


> when does a mountain bike become a road bike. having a light bike with rigid forks is a commuter bike. whatever works if you never hit the trails


Great first post! Plus rep cause your going to need it.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Spelled "Canuck" wrong too.


----------



## cannuck3333 (May 4, 2013)

So the answer is the tires. Why the personal attacks. Someone even suggests my username is mispelled. You guys are funny or insecure.
30 years ago I had a rigid mtn bike as that's all there was. Even xc racers rarely use rigid. I can't see mysself going back. Just having a fork allows more possibilities.I guess its just in your nature to get offended , just like the rigid bike you own you have limitations. Enjoy


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

cannuck3333 said:


> So the answer is the tires. Why the personal attacks. Someone even suggests my username is mispelled. You guys are funny or insecure.
> 30 years ago I had a rigid mtn bike as that's all there was. Even xc racers rarely use rigid. I can't see mysself going back. Just having a fork allows more possibilities.I guess its just in your nature to get offended , just like the rigid bike you own you have limitations. Enjoy


Tires are PART of the answer along with frame, gearing, cockpit, etc, etc.... Why would you surprised by the fact that people in a WW forum who take pride in ownership and experimentation of lightweight MTBs might be offended when someone makes a disparaging comment about lightweight MTBs? The answer is: of course you knew your offensive comment would draw this type of response and this is exactly why you made the comment in the first place! *This is called being a "troll." * If you don't want to be treated like a troll then don't engage in troll-like behaviors. Nobody ever said that a rigid MTB has no limitations. In fact, in my post I commented on the fact that for some courses I would be using front suspension. For many, if not most, of the courses I ride suspension would be a limiting factor in the performance of the bike over a rigid build. People here tend not to be "one tool fits all conditions" kind of people. We often have multiple bikes that allow us to choose the best tool for the job that day. This maximizes fun. Others here have only one WW bike that may have some limitations in performance in service of a low weight and they are ok with that because they feel the sacrifice for a low weight is worth it. Good for them! Weight tends to be the rubric on this forum for what is good. And this is as it should be because, after all, this is a weight weenie forum!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ Well said, plus rep!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Yup. Plus rep from me too.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Make it 3, plus rep.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

*I'm starting a new build..*

...I'll be building up this new framest from Carbonal when it arrives. I'm getting the frame, seatpost, handlebars, and carbon rims from them, and I've been collecting deals on some nice lightweight parts to hang on it. Going to use a Sram XX gripshift drivetrain, because that's my favorite by far. I'll add more pics after I begin assembly. I already own one of these, and love the ride quality.


...My current ride...


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

It's been a while since the last time I was on this thread. I hope 22 lbs is still light weight. It is a full suspension 29er.


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

@Tjay, wow 22 lb full suspension AND 29er... kudos! I always stayed away from full suspension cos all of them were close to or over 30 lbs. Your frame is carbon?


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks CannondaleM200se! I can still drop the weight to 21.5 lbs if I use 2.1 Racing Ralphs, KCNC Ti-Scandium Post and change my saddle to something lighter but anyway the front trangle is carbon and the rear is alloy. The full on carbon (marathon and s-works model) is 100 grams lighter than this (expert) model.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

cannuck3333 said:


> when does a mountain bike become a road bike. having a light bike with rigid forks is a commuter bike. whatever works if you never hit the trails


That is a tuff question. There are trails by us that some feel have been groomed so much that it's actually a road ride on dirt. Thus the reason we see so many fully rigid bikes. Including the Nine Zero Seven Fatty's with their Carbon Fiber fork.

When your younger you don't mind riding a hardtail or a rigid bike on ruff terrain. But as you get older it's not always about being the fastest it sometimes your just happy as hell you were able to get out on the trail and riding a full suspension can make it a lot more comfortable.

Currently I am riding a Jamis Dakar 650b full squish and I can ride 35 miles and not feel like I was beat up by the trail or the bike. However I am 46 and just beat cancer for the 2nd time. So for me it's all about comfort and technical trails which makes me forget about my day.

I am also a car builder and a bike builder. So for me there is something about building a 16 or 17 pound bike that sounds awesome. Even if I never plan to ride it I still want to build one. I am currently building a Carbon Fiber full suspension Titus rig that I may never ride and my goal is sub 20's. So I understand the obsession.


----------



## TheeSuperUberV (Jun 10, 2013)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> When your younger you don't mind riding a hardtail or a rigid bike on ruff terrain. But as you get older it's not always about being the fastest it sometimes your just happy as hell you were able to get out on the trail and riding a full suspension can make it a lot more comfortable. So for me there is something about building a 16 or 17 pound bike that sounds awesome. Even if I never plan to ride it I still want to build one.


Agreed... 42 here. Kudo's on beating cancer Way2ManyBikes


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Cannondale M200se said:


> Agreed... 42 here. Kudo's on beating cancer Way2ManyBikes


thank you very much


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

I just completed a semi-weight weenie build of this bike, but put it in the general discussion board, since I didn't bother to take pics of all the parts on a scale. Just know that it ended up nice and light, and its definitely purpose built for XC racing. I didn't get a pic of the bike with the race wheels on it yet, either. I'll weigh the complete bike when it's finished to my liking.
new XC hardtail build










_(edit)_
It's right around 18 lbs, race ready, with pedals, and carbon race wheels...


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

*Storck Rebelion 1.1*

I just took my newly built w.w. for a ride, yes, I know, no susp. fork. She weighs in at #18. She climbs like a goat:thumbsup: and I take better lines going down Couldn't get much lighter for my #195 frame.


----------



## hockeyplaya1616 (Feb 17, 2010)

*2013 Santa Cruz Chameleon*

Finally built up the new 2013 Santa Cruz Chameleon with fox, xt, and stans components. Final weight is 22lbs 14oz,


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

hockeyplaya1616 said:


> Finally built up the new 2013 Santa Cruz Chameleon with fox, xt, and stans components. Final weight is 22lbs 14oz,


Nice looking bike, but I don't get it...


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

turbogrover said:


> Nice looking bike, but I don't get it...


What dont you get? It is interesting that you spent that much on components but went with a 4.5lb ht frame.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

moefosho said:


> What dont you get?...


...An almost 23 lb hardtail posted in the "lightweight bikes" thread.
There are plenty of other message threads to show off your nice looking bike in, besides this one.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

turbogrover said:


> ...An almost 23 lb hardtail posted in the "lightweight bikes" thread.
> There are plenty of other message threads to show off your nice looking bike in, besides this one.


That's a bit harsh man.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

phlegm said:


> That's a bit harsh man.


I don't know man. It's not like he was mean or calling him names. I had a HT 20 years ago that was lighter then 23 pounds. Today, 23 pounds is pretty heavy for a HT bike. I mean dang, it's gettin' a little heavy for a FS bike.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree about the weights, but not the approach. He's obviously new to the forum, and proud of his bike, so we don't have to make him feel like a derp.

Not sure why I feel so sympathetic today. I must be hungover.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok, I see what you're getting at. I agree.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

phlegm said:


> I agree about the weights, but not the approach. He's obviously new to the forum, and proud of his bike, so we don't have to make him feel like a derp.


What part of "nice looking bike" don't you agree with?

This is a "lightweight bike" thread isn't it? 
If this were a "sweet hardtail" thread, then he'd be all good. :thumbsup:


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

Been a long time but back on the bike on the other coast now!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Not ready yet...but this built will be veeeery light!


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I don't know man. It's not like he was mean or calling him names. I had a HT 20 years ago that was lighter then 23 pounds. Today, 23 pounds is pretty heavy for a HT bike. I mean dang, it's gettin' a little heavy for a FS bike.


23 lbs is not "getting heavy" for a FS bike, that's laughable. That's WELL below average for a FS bike.

My bike is $4k new, i.e. not an entry level boat anchor, and is marketed as a "cross country race bike" and is over 26 lbs.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Checkout the WW section, which is this thread. There are a lot of XC FS bikes under 23 pounds. It's pretty easy to do. ****, I put together a brand new 6" travel AM bike at 26 pounds for less then $2500.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

facelessfools said:


> Been a long time but back on the bike on the other coast now!


Hey, I Know you! What are you doing on the wrong coast?


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Alias530 said:


> 23 lbs is not "getting heavy" for a FS bike, that's laughable. That's WELL below average for a FS bike.
> 
> My bike is $4k new, i.e. not an entry level boat anchor, and is marketed as a "cross country race bike" and is over 26 lbs.


Poor reading comprehension. 
*WEIGHT WEENIE FORUM*
*POST YOUR LIGHTWEIGHT BIKES THREAD*


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Alias530 said:


> My bike is $4k new, i.e. not an entry level boat anchor, and is marketed as a "cross country race bike" and is over 26 lbs.


Sounds like you took it up the exhaust pipe, if you know what I mean! But hey, I guess you gotta justify the purchase some how.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Sounds like you took it up the exhaust pipe, if you know what I mean! But hey, I guess you gotta justify the purchase some how.


Trek Superfly 100 Pro. Didn't say that's what I paid or that I've spent 1 cent making it lighter or even that I care, just that saying 23 lbs is heavy is an idiotic statement.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

turbogrover said:


> Poor reading comprehension.
> *WEIGHT WEENIE FORUM*
> *POST YOUR LIGHTWEIGHT BIKES THREAD*


Way to prove yourself to be too stupid to think outside the box.

Saying 23lbs is heavy, qualified with "FOR A WEIGHT WEENIE BIKE" might make it accurate, but that's not what he said. Speaking generally about FS, the statement is false no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Alias530 said:


> Trek Superfly 100 Pro. Didn't say that's what I paid or that I've spent 1 cent making it lighter or even that I care, just that saying 23 lbs is heavy is an idiotic statement.


My exact words were, "it's gettin' a little heavy for a FS bike". And, by that I mean a FS XC bike in the WW forum, as that's what is mostly being discussed in this thread. And, again, if you were to look at all the FS bikes in this tread, most are 23 or under. Don't tell me you don't care. If you didn't care, you wouldn't be spending your time in this thread. You're looking for every excuse to justify that you paid for a heavy XC bike. Which is ok. Go out and ride the crap out of it. But, don't come here telling people what's light and what's not light, just because you don't have a light FS bike.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> My exact words were, "it's gettin' a little heavy for a FS bike". And, by that I mean a FS XC bike, as that's what is mostly being discussed in this thread. And, again, if you were to look at all the FS bikes in this tread, most are 23 or under. Don't tell me you don't care. If you didn't care, you wouldn't be spending your time in this thread. You're looking for every excuse to justify that you paid for a heavy XC bike. Which is ok. Go out and ride the crap out of it. But, don't come here telling people what's light and what's not light, just because you don't have a light FS bike.


Exactly. Bikes IN THIS THREAD might be that light, but your statement "for an FS bike" is simply not true. Even "for an XC" bike its not true. "For a $6,000 carbon XC bike" or "for a high end XC bike with weight loss measures taken" are true though, but that's it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Alias530 said:


> Speaking generally about FS, the statement is false no matter how you look at it.


This is a WW forum, we are not speaking generally here. We are speaking light weight. A 23 pound FS XC bike in this forum is a pig!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Alias530 said:


> Exactly. Bikes IN THIS THREAD might be that light, but your statement "for an FS bike" is simply not true. Even "for an XC" bike its not true. "For a $6,000 carbon XC bike" or "for a high end XC bike with weight loss measures taken" are true though, but that's it.


Dude, are you really that stupid? Again, this is a WW thread, everything discussed here is light weight. If we were in an AM thread, of course, my statement would have been false.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Dude, are you really that stupid? Again, this is a WW thread, everything discussed here is light weight. If we were in an AM thread, of course, my statement would have been false.


No, you are the blatant retard here. Completely not acknowledging that I'm talking about something different from you and you're still telling me I'm wrong.

The original post about 23 lbs wasn't true in its form, so I pointed it out. You're the one going in after the fact saying what you meant.

23 lbs is heavy for you? Go to the gym and build up those girly legs.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I and others are here to talk WW stuff. Go somewhere else if you want to talk bikes in general. There are other threads for that. Again this is a WW place to talk WW topics and nothing more.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Alias530 said:


> No, you are the blatant retard here. Completely not acknowledging that I'm talking about something different from you and you're still telling me I'm wrong.


...Someone is looking to get a "timeout", and cluttering up a decent message thread...


----------



## freeman22 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Scott Scale 40 2010*














10-11 kg


----------



## doctacosmos (Aug 28, 2013)

i have a 30lb hardtail. it's heavy to me. my new bike when done should be noticeably lighter. I'm buying all aftermarkets parts, starting with a chris king wheelset to stans and then mainly all xt parts 1x drivetrain with raceface turbine cranks. 120mm talas fork and carbon bars and seatpost. To ME, the bike is going to be light. I am going to keep all these parts on my mamba frame to see how the weight feels. If i feel i should go lighter then i am going to go carbon frame but if not then i will keep aluminum. i am going to buy one of the new superfly's with the shorter chainstays and use the frame for myself and take all the parts and pair them with a small niner frame for my wife. should i post on here when it's done or only if it's actually super light?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

*.*

Well, I'd be happy to see your progress here, but some would disagree.

Best bet is to start a new post in the WW and we can offer (unsolicited) advice. You could probably post the finished product here, but there is apparently a pretty high bar.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Who the hell sets the standards for what's heavy and what's light anyway? This is all subjective, and gray areas are a bi-product of this. I suggest y'all grow up and get that stick out of your a$$.


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

That's why I stay outta this thread; these are not mountain bikers, but more a group of closely knit little sissies that have way too time & money on their hands. Mountain Cycle Shawn doesn't even ride a bike...with close to 8,000 post's it’s obvious what he does, he sits in front of the computer stroking it with all his other little buddies just waiting for someone like Alias530 to come along and say something like..."here is my bike" so all the little boys can get together and practice their mad flaming skills..."We are here to talk about weenie stuff....and your weenie weighs more than ours, so me and all my little boys will make you pay......We will give you a "timeout", for being such a naughty boy, and cluttering up our little weenie thread, we will give you little red boxes so that you can’t play with us anymore.”
I know this will bring it....so, here's to you...Mountain Cycle Shawn, Ozzy BMX, Turbo Grover, Tone and any other of you little weenies posing as mountain bikers.

Have a great day!


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> This has to be the biggest douche nozzle first post in the history of the internet!
> 
> I'm sorry. I meant douche nozzle tool.


I'm not surprised to see that you know the meaning of a douche nozzle...I'm sure you use one all the time.


----------



## doctacosmos (Aug 28, 2013)

I suppose i asked because i am actually in the weight weenies section and i imagine the meaning of that would be someone who is obsessive about every gram on his bike being the lightest. I came to this thread actually hoping to see weights of bikes similar to the bike i plan on building so i could get an idea as to whether or not i will want to spend the extra money to go carbon or if i can make a light aluminum bike too.


----------



## doctacosmos (Aug 28, 2013)

maybe we should start new threads under each wheel size in the forum titled
"About as light as i'm going to get it or want to get it"


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

doctacosmos said:


> i have a 30lb hardtail. it's heavy to me. my new bike when done should be noticeably lighter. I'm buying all aftermarkets parts, starting with a chris king wheelset to stans and then mainly all xt parts 1x drivetrain with raceface turbine cranks. 120mm talas fork and carbon bars and seatpost. To ME, the bike is going to be light. I am going to keep all these parts on my mamba frame to see how the weight feels. If i feel i should go lighter then i am going to go carbon frame but if not then i will keep aluminum. i am going to buy one of the new superfly's with the shorter chainstays and use the frame for myself and take all the parts and pair them with a small niner frame for my wife. should i post on here when it's done or only if it's actually super light?


Be careful....there is an imaginary weight limit on this thread, strongly supervised by none other than the biggest douche nozzle tool on this forum...Mountain Cycle Shawn.

PS Shawn....I'm back!


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

doctacosmos said:


> maybe we should start new threads under each wheel size in the forum titled
> "About as light as i'm going to get it or want to get it"


My suggestion, stay the hell away from MTBR...go to weight weenies dot com. friendlier folks around them parts....and no douche nozzles like Shawn.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm so disappointed. Putting bikes together should be an exercise of creativity and passion. I do like to eventually stop by this thread to see BIKES and the stories behind. Someone finding a solution to come from 30lbs to 25lbs...that's interesting to me. Someone replacing bolts to shave 4g...that's also interesting to me...I'll learn about bolts. That is how I'll feed my passion for cycling. Now bump into a snobby discussion...ZERO learning experience. Let's please keep the thread with bikes...it's my 'brain dead' time after a tough day..should be fun and interesting...not stressful. 

I'm deleting this thread from my phone...have my saved posts on WW to nicely keep the good stuff coming in.


----------



## Blake-O (Jan 6, 2013)

My Hard Eddie (About 19.6 lbs)


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I have been slowly but surely working on reasonable weight reduction on my bike (Stumpjumper EVO HT 29er) since purchase at the beginning of 2012. At this point, I am at 22.75 pounds including pedals, Garmin mount, and a water bottle cage. It’s certainly not a weight-weenie build (but it is "light-weight" as the thread title says) but I am a firm believer in the fact that the bike needs to be durable, reliable, and rideable in the real world. I was v. happy to get it under 23. I didn’t have my nice scale when it was new but the best I can remember, it was around 24 and change w/o pedals (bathroom scale) when I brought it home so probably ~25 equivalent with pedals. The main things I have done are:

Wheels – the stockers weren’t terrible, but went with Roval Controls.
Tires – went to lighter/skinnier dry condition tires and went tubeless.
Seatpost/bar/stem – went with carbon (except for stem) so lost some weight and increased comfort.
Removed the chainguide – went with a Wolf Tooth chainring.

I am happy with the bike at this point and any further reduction is going to start getting exponentially more expensive with items such a lighter cassette and carbon crank but these two items (along with pedals) would get me under 22.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

some new upgrades. dont have cables for the front derailleur yet. I'd make it a RED up front but i cant find a state side source for the speen or carbon-ti pull converter. so if anyone has one sitting around pm me 
what do you guys think of the sram red rear?


----------



## Bertel (Sep 21, 2013)

Long, rigid, great aluminium frame with the lightest possible MTB and road race components (tune, NoTubes, Campagnolo, Dura-Ace, Extralight, Schmolke, Ceramicspeed etc.) to achieve maximum speed not exactly offroads but on rough roads. Total weight currently at 7.9 kg (that's sub 18 lbs, right?)


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sv: Post your light-weight bikes!*










9.3kg so not superlight

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

So ive done some changing around/dont have everything yet on my bike so here is the new parts list and the lack of weights i still have.
i'll get some pictures once all the parts show up which might be some time.


Brake: KCNC X7.......................................................169/187
Brake Rotor: Stans NoTubes 160.....................................???
Brake Rotor Bolts: 6ti 6blue alloy.................................24
Cables: powercords..................................................8g
Bottle Cage:Karbona Wing..................................24
Cassette: 11-32 XX................................................???
Chain: kmc sl10(Blue/Black).......................................?
Crankset: Cannondale Hollowgram SL....... ...................?
Chain Ring:Rotor XX................................................??
Axle: Mattias Carbon................................................
Bolts: (incuded w/ rings)..........................................
Bottom Bracket:RealWorldCycling BSA30......................
Derlr (R): sram RED w/ KCNC 10t pullys, carbon inner plate ......?
Derlr (F): Sram RED w/ KCNC clamp(35), X-pull.....................?
Fork: Magura durin sl+starnut.........................................1357
Frame: Carbon.......................................................1423
Grips: KCNC White.............. .................................??
Handlebar: MCFK 620m......................................
Headset: Loaded ceramic...............................
Pedals: Crank Bro's egg beater 2ti w/ ward axles............182
Seat: Selle Italia slr....................................................?????
Seatpost clamp: Tune Cappy Blue.................................72g
Shifters: xx .............................................................???
Skewers: TI w/ Carbon Handle.....................................43
Stem: Tune 90mm............... .....................................???
Top cap/spacers: Extralite and POPS(5mm,10mm)..........???
Tire (Front): Conti. Xking 2.2 racesport.........................???
Tire (Rear): Conti. Xking 2.2 racesport........... ..............???
Wheelset: ............................................................1305g
Wheel Front: .........................................................592g
Hub: Mack 32h Super Light Front ...............................80g
Rim: NoTubes ZTR Alpine ..........................................326
Spokes: DT 1.8's w/ nipple's.......................................186
Wheel Rear: ...........................................................713g
Hub: Mack 32h Super Light Rear.............. ..................200
Rim: NoTubes ZTR Alpine............................................327
Spokes: DT 1.8's w/ nipples.........................................186
Valves: Blue alloy + purly collars...................................8g


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Was unsure if you're seeking advice or not. You have some room to drop weight. I always liked the Magura Durin fork - capable and surprisingly light.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

phlegm said:


> Was unsure if you're seeking advice or not.


Just posting it up before i take pictures is all.


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> There are a lot of XC FS bikes under 23 pounds. It's pretty easy to do.


Easy to do with a S or Med frame.

Pretty hard to do with a XXL


----------



## larsd (Dec 28, 2012)

Not sure what XXL Frame you are referring to but the weight difference is not that big of an issue actually. Cannondale M and XL are about 100g different at max.


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

larsd said:


> Not sure what XXL Frame you are referring to but the weight difference is not that big of an issue actually. Cannondale M and XL are about 100g different at max.


You are right

.25lbs does not matter in the weight weenie forum


----------



## larsd (Dec 28, 2012)

It matters but it does not really impact your ability to go below 23 pounds.


----------



## sonett iii (Jun 1, 2009)

larsd? Have you posted photos of your bike to this thread?

Just curious.

A fs XXL sub 23#?

I would love to see that.

I am at just a touch over 24#.


----------



## larsd (Dec 28, 2012)

I think I did. Here again.








This is M and 9.2kg. We have another two XL Bikes in the team with 9.4kg each. Note that this is pretty much stock. If you change to XX1 you can save another 200g to 300g depending on the option.

With Furios Fred Tires I am under 9kg and with XX1 8.6kg.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

This thread is the worst. 
FS = Full Suspension
FS = Front Suspension (hardtail) 
All of a sudden a FS XL bike under 23lbs isn't so uncommon :madman:


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Must admit, I've not heard of hardtails short-formed as FS.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

Only when you ride a Specialized FSR bike.... ;-) R=rear in that I think?


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

7.11kg commuter. if i dropped the ~1750 gram crank brother's for something lighter there is easily another 3-400 grams to be saved... but they just look sexy.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Mitchy - how do you like the Tioga saddle?
Love the wheels by the way.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

8,7kg.


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)

Zerort said:


> Mitchy - how do you like the Tioga saddle?
> Love the wheels by the way.


thanks! for a commuter i find the seat fine. no issues on 20-30km rides.


----------



## monchorevel (Nov 26, 2013)

what weight is weight weenie?

exist some table

weight weenie:
very light:
light:
normal:
light fat:
fat:
very fat:

????


----------



## Rager (Oct 29, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I don't know man. It's not like he was mean or calling him names. I had a HT 20 years ago that was lighter then 23 pounds. Today, 23 pounds is pretty heavy for a HT bike. I mean dang, it's gettin' a little heavy for a FS bike.


I know it was months ago but the part about 23lbs being "a little heavy for a FS bike" REALLY cracked me up... what planet are you living on that 23lbs is heavy for FS bike?

I think you forgot to add "lightweight" and "xc" in front of FS... show me a dozen FS bikes that weigh 23lbs or less and are capable of the type of riding that FS bikes nowadays are meant for (big jumps, drops, high speed crashes)..... the only FS bikes I can think of that come stock 23lbs or less are INCREDIBLY expensive and can't handle much.... I wonder what the lightest bike on the EWS circuit was? Probably no less than 24.75lbs and even that is LIGHT

I know for a fact that Jerome's bike (he WON) was 28lbs...

EDIT: this post is under the assumption that FS means "full suspension" and not "front suspension"


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Rager said:


> I know it was months ago but the part about 23lbs being "a little heavy for a FS bike" REALLY cracked me up... what planet are you living on that 23lbs is heavy for FS bike?
> 
> I think you forgot to add "lightweight" and "xc" in front of FS... show me a dozen FS bikes that weigh 23lbs or less and are capable of the type of riding that FS bikes nowadays are meant for (big jumps, drops, high speed crashes)..... the only FS bikes I can think of that come stock 23lbs or less are INCREDIBLY expensive and can't handle much.... I wonder what the lightest bike on the EWS circuit was? Probably no less than 24.75lbs and even that is LIGHT
> 
> ...


You're adding criteria that doesn't matter to a weight weenie. It isn't difficult to *BUILD* a 23 lb FS bike. If 19 lb FS bikes are possible to build, then a 23 lb bike would be 4 lbs heavier. That's pretty significant in my book. 
A weight weenie wouldn't just buy an off the rack bike, and call it finished. The message thread is specifically to post your lightweight bike in the weight weenie forum. Every post is subject to criticism in an open forum like this.

There are plenty of other places to show off a nice bike that you are proud of owning, regardless of weight.

I find it laughable that people can be so thin-skinned about messages in a bike forum, that they have to go ballistic if they don't get applauded for every sentence they write...We shouldn't have to tip-toe around someone elses delicate feelings...


----------



## monchorevel (Nov 26, 2013)

*my 2013 giant revel 24.8 lbs w/o pedals*

I think is no too bad for $525 bike


----------



## holyPT (Dec 15, 2013)

hey all \o/
I don't know how you guys do your WW but there should be a table with rules. I see a lot of non-WW bikes around!

Non the less here is my bike:

Scott Scale 899 2011 with around 16.000km








Weights: 
6.9kg (15.2 lbs) original without pedals
7.5kg (16.5 lbs) current


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

24.1lbs as she sits. 150mm front, 140mm rear.

SC Blur LTC Small
DT Swiss EXM 150mm 15mm T-A
Fox CTD Shock
American Classic hubs with DT Revolutions and 30mm carbon rims
Nobby Nic 26x2.4 Snake Skin tires
Fox DOSS seatpost
XX1 cassette, RD, shifter
XT brakes
Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm bar
X9 cranks with 36t WolfTooth chainring.

A pro XC racer's fun bike.


----------



## Blake J (Nov 21, 2012)

19lb (8.8kg) King Kikapu

Frame	2003 Kona King Kikapu 16.5"
Headset	incl with frame
Shock	Fox Float RL incl w/frame
Fork	2009 Rock Shox Sid WC incl expander
Seatpost clamp	MT Zoom
Seatpost Bontrager XXX 27.2
Seat	Full carbon chinese Toupe
Stem	Syntace F109 70mm
Top cap	Aerozine w/aluminum bolt
Bar	New Ultimate R620XC
Grips	KCNC eva
Brakes	Shimano XTR M966 -F+ST- M965
Shimano XTR M966 -R+ST- M965
Shifters	see brakes
Frt derailleur	Shimano XTR FD M960
Rr derailleur	Shimano XTR RD M960
Jockey wheels	stock Shimano
Cables Shimano SIS
Crankset	Shimano XTR FC M960 22/32/44
Bottom bracket	incl with crankset
Chain	KMC X10SL
Pedals	Aest YRPD-07T
Cassette	Shimano Dura Ace 11-23
Skewers	Ness titanium
Wheels	Stans ZTR Podium MMX
Tires	Maxxis Maxxlite 285
Rotors	Ashima Ai2 w/titanium bolts
Stans sealant


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Blake J said:


> 19lb (8.8kg) King Kikapu
> 
> Frame2003 Kona King Kikapu 16.5"
> Headsetincl with frame
> ...


I'm impressed for an aluminum frame...awesome job!


----------



## Blake J (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks andrepsz. I'm pretty happy with it so far. I have some other stuff coming for it soon ie. Bolts and jockey wheels, although 98% percent of the bolts have already been swapped for Ti or aluminum. I'll have to re-weigh it afterwards.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice build on your Kikapu,Blake! Great to see other lightweight Kona's other than mine 

Check it out!



Frame - Kona Four Deluxe 2008,Fox RP2, ti bolts
Fork - Magura Durin MD100R 2010,w/o DLO
Headset - Crank Brothers Cobalt XC,KCNC starnut,alu top cap&bolt
Stem - Race Face Turbine 90mmx0º 31.8,4 ti bolts
Bar - OnOff Carbon 0.5 low rise,cut to 685mm
Grips - Bontrager XXX Lite
Seatpost - Funworks carbon 27.2x350mm
Collar - MtZoom 30.0
Saddle - Selle Italia SLR
Brakes - Formula The One 2010,Uberbike alu-backed pads
Rotors - Quaxar,6 Trickstuff alu bolts +6 Nuke Proof ti bolts
Shifters - Shimano XT M760,w/o OGD,alu bolts
Cable guides - Quaxar plastic
Cables - Shimano
Front derailleur - Shimano XTR M901,ti bolt
Rear derailleur - Shimano XTR M972GS Shadow
Chain - YBN SFL 901
Cassete - Shimano CS-M970 12-32,8 speed + spacer
Crankset - Aerozine X12SL,MSC (42)+TA (32) +Extralite (22) rings
Bottom bracket - First Components ceramic
Pedals - Exustar PM215ti
Wheels - NoTubes Podium MMX rims + A2Z hubs + Sapim CX-Ray spokes + DT Swiss 16mm nipples
Tape&valves - Notubes,Superstar alu valves
QR's - USE Spin Stix ti
Tire front - Schwalbe Rocket Ron Pacestar TLR 2.1
Tire rear - Schwalbe Furious Fred Pacestar TLR 2.0
Sealant - Notubes
Bottle cage - Lifeline titanium
Computer - Sigma BC800
Headset protector - Speed Stuff neoprene

20.9lbs/9,49kg


----------



## Blake J (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment Nozes. Pretty sure I've seen your bike on the forum. There aren't too many Konas built up with weight weenie-ism. Nice specs on your build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper125 (Dec 14, 2013)

*2000 Rockhopper Comp*

I built this up last week with crankset in. Its 23lbs. $800 build I guess its light? Still has cheap wheels though.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

Not bad. My very similar Gary Fisher weighs that. Same fork when i bought it.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## zazadojo (Apr 16, 2009)

*Which model?*

Are you building a Rockstar, El Guapo or Racer X? I would love to see your build if it is the Rockstar. I currently have an alum Rockstar and am about to purchase the carbon version.



Way2ManyBikes said:


> That is a tuff question. There are trails by us that some feel have been groomed so much that it's actually a road ride on dirt. Thus the reason we see so many fully rigid bikes. Including the Nine Zero Seven Fatty's with their Carbon Fiber fork.
> 
> When your younger you don't mind riding a hardtail or a rigid bike on ruff terrain. But as you get older it's not always about being the fastest it sometimes your just happy as hell you were able to get out on the trail and riding a full suspension can make it a lot more comfortable.
> 
> ...


----------



## rider123 (Jan 16, 2014)

My Scott Scale 40 2012


----------



## thisguyalex (Jan 22, 2014)

*my 09 moto rapido 22lb*


----------



## thisguyalex (Jan 22, 2014)

09 moto rapido frame
sid team 100mm fork
stan's 355 wheels tubelss duh
enve bars
toupe ti saddle
stroker gram brakes
xtr/xt 10spd single drivetrain
carbon and ti everything else and hardware
heavy parts: saint pedals, fsa gravity light 165mm cranks....really rocky where I live


----------



## exploder (Nov 26, 2012)

12'' Carbon Tallboy 29er Lefty

23.7 lbs. as pictured and how I ride it. 

image by [email protected], on Flickr

image by [email protected], on Flickr

image by [email protected], on Flickr

image by [email protected], on Flickr

image by [email protected], on Flickr

image by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Ridiculous. I want that.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## exploder (Nov 26, 2012)

It's the only bike I have ever ridden that makes me feel kina bad about riding it. It rides so well that I feel like I'm literally cheating. It has made a definitive improvement in my times whether racing or riding with my friends.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Finaly, as some part are still missing (custom 1x10 transmission & Enve wheels) here is version 0.8 with xtr & winter wheels (Olympic/CxRays/Novatec)
Enjoy !



:thumbsup:


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Full build : Forum light-bikes.fr ? Consulter le sujet - GT - Zaskar 100 - 26" - 2014 (10,14kg)
(every picture links to bigger ones)










looking for 9,4kg, approx 20,7lbs within a few weeks

Full build : Forum light-bikes.fr ? Consulter le sujet - GT - Zaskar 100 - 26" - 2014 (10,14kg)


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thx for the pics. The other forum shows some nice detail. I've never seen suspension linkage like that before.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome build! I'm trying to understand this linkage...looks like is pretty straight forward looking at the top pivot... So one axle and triangle compressing the shock... So what the bottom pivot does? Just the keep the BB in place?


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Not bad for a fat bike with a 2 x10




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

andrepsz said:


> Awesome build! I'm trying to understand this linkage...looks like is pretty straight forward looking at the top pivot... So one axle and triangle compressing the shock... So what the bottom pivot does? Just the keep the BB in place?


The front carbon linkage is here to separate the suspension mouvement from the pedaling forces (hope this is clear as I am not fluent in english)... well, it's supposed to


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

andrepsz said:


> Awesome build! I'm trying to understand this linkage...looks like is pretty straight forward looking at the top pivot... So one axle and triangle compressing the shock... So what the bottom pivot does? Just the keep the BB in place?


Here is how I understand it:
That top pivot is the main suspension pivot, so the bike, initially starts off as a high single pivot design. 
The high single pivot design has the advantages of having a backward arcing axle path which absorbs bumps better than a more vertical path. the disadvantage to this, is that you get excessive chain growth which causes pedal kickback, and inhibits suspension movement, etc. 
So to get the advantages while eliminating the disadvantages, the design has the bottom bracket mounted to the swingarm by a link that pivots on that lower pivot. When the suspension compresses, the swingarm can swing back while the bottom bracket also moves back to keep the chain tension at a minimum.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

My Salsa El Mariachi Ti:















Not bad considering the only carbon on it is the handle bar and brake lever blades.


----------



## The D. (Dec 28, 2013)

This bad boy weighs a shade under 8kg...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

mitchy said:


> 7.11kg commuter. if i dropped the ~1750 gram crank brother's for something lighter there is easily another 3-400 grams to be saved... but they just look sexy.


Love the look of this! Would be great to know the spec.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

The D. said:


> This bad boy weighs a shade under 8kg...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely a dream bike! Any chance you can brake down a weight list?


----------



## The D. (Dec 28, 2013)

andrepsz said:


> Definitely a dream bike! Any chance you can brake down a weight list?


Hi!

Can do list of parts but I don't have the weights...

Let me build the list back up;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchy (May 12, 2013)




----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

20.5# or 9298.64g
As good as this one is going to get.


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

My Chinese carbon SS.


----------



## BDozer (Mar 25, 2012)

The D. said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can do list of parts but I don't have the weights...
> 
> Let me build the list back up;-)


+1 List please!


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

*Sv: Post your light-weight bikes!*

9.24kg.. It Will be under 9kg soon.

Edit.: My thunder burt arrived today! 8.96kg now










Skickat från min Nexus 5 via Tapatalk


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

cruiserjg said:


> 20.5# or 9298.64g
> As good as this one is going to get.


That is a freakin awesome setup! I had a S.A.S.S. and it was a great bike. Yours is epic. If you ever want to sell it hit me up.


----------



## cruiserjg (Aug 19, 2013)

moefosho said:


> That is a freakin awesome setup! I had a S.A.S.S. and it was a great bike. Yours is epic. If you ever want to sell it hit me up.


Thanks


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

Bertel said:


> Long, rigid, great aluminium frame with the lightest possible MTB and road race components (tune, NoTubes, Campagnolo, Dura-Ace, Extralight, Schmolke, Ceramicspeed etc.) to achieve maximum speed not exactly offroads but on rough roads. Total weight currently at 7.9 kg (that's sub 18 lbs, right?)


Great job! Lot's of great bikes on here but I LOVE builds like this!


----------



## guize (Sep 15, 2010)

My Chinese FR-202 29" - 9s (11-34 x 34)- 9.2kg










Tks!


----------



## clk (Dec 16, 2012)

My sette razzo 29
9.05kg


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

guize said:


> My Chinese FR-202 29" - 9s (11-34 x 34)- 9.2kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo BTW - love the low camera angle.


----------



## guize (Sep 15, 2010)

Tks a million! Have a great Friday!


----------



## PekkaS-works (Aug 20, 2013)

Well here is my 2013 Epic carbon Expert as it is now and on the picture it weighs 11.3-11.4Kg´s no carbon wheels or so
here is what is on it
XTR triggers
Xtr RD
X-7 FD might go XTR there or convert to 1x10 if i find the time to learn the ropes about it
S-works prowess mini riser bar
S-works Bar ends
S-works Seat Post
Specialized BG contour XL grips
Phenom Pro team edition saddle
Roval Control 142+ rims alloy
S-Works fat track front
Fat track control rear
Magura MT 6 brakes
might go S-works GC tubeless

here is the bike then


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Second time posting here, this time completely different and lighter, 18.9lbs (8,572g)


----------



## Drider85 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Ritchey P 650b*

My XC race bike. It could be lighter but I wanted steel and terralogic.

9.4kg


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Not bad for a steel bike.


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Drider85 said:


> My XC race bike. It could be lighter but I wanted steel and terralogic.
> 
> 9.4kg
> 
> View attachment 886098


Looks great, what's the spec?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mortenste (Apr 17, 2014)

*my 6,8 kg custom bike*


----------



## Drider85 (Jan 12, 2009)

2058	Ritchey P650b
1693	Fox Terralogic
70 FSA Impact
1287	Carbon/AC/CxRay
1027	Cossmax Tires
160 KCNC Rotors
432 X0 Brakes
103 tubless
24 KCNC Rear
223 Ritchey WCS Alloy
155 Streem Carbon
6 Seatbolt
41 GT40 Cage
112 WCS C260 Stem
155 SUPERLOGIC 2X 
50 ESI
132	X9 Shifter
73	Cable
250	X9 Type 2 Rear
557	Next SL Crank
252	XTR Chain
359	PC1070 Cassette
255	Ritchey Pro Pedals

9474


----------



## PekkaS-works (Aug 20, 2013)

Well here it is again my Epic 11.37 is todays weight only difference from alst time is new PSD Pedals XTR M980´s


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

I know some are blurry... but it still looks good

There will be a new fork on it any day now along with some more cool ano bolts. Looking to make it 650b as well and sooner then that internal cable routing. or at least underside the shift cables to bottom pull the front derailleur and make the brake hose internal. I can't stand the extra housing dangling at the rear...
It was 18 with heavier brakes and extralite crank but went back to double for longer races so im guessing it's got to be right under that right now.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*My custom race/trail bike - Heavily modified 2001 Enduro FSR*

This would take a LONG time to explain but basically, re-welded crack in frame , lots of unnecessary welds removed to save weight, re-machined components to lighten up (long term tested). Parts hand made from Germany/Italy/here in the UK and America shipped over. Silicon carbide ceramic rotors. Lightest bar ends in the world (38 grams), sideload bottle cage (BTP) re-machined and re-epoxied tab cut and sanded (8 grams) with carbon peek bolts, re-machined and sanded Tune Speedneedle. 132 grams flat pedals (66grams each). Custom made chaine guide using titanium/aluminum and prep preg carbon and custom shock guard made with standard 3k carbon and re-cut velcro straps (made by myself again).Re-modified Fox Vnilla RLC- screws replaced with titnaium matching screws, replaced spring with softer lighter version re-machined brace and crown - 268 grams off original weight - so roughly 1630gram 140mm coil spring freeride fork. Tune U20 carbon/titanium skewers - 22 grams (11 grams each). Carbon Ti carbon /aluminium chainring 42 t. Delrin maschined jockey wheels with full ceramic bearings. MCFK seatpost - 86grams. New Ultimate bar with Schmolke plugs epoxied in and reinforced. Extralit parts (headset top and plug). The list goes on and on and with the extra building of parts - literally (I'm an engineer), I can't put everything.

Oh and a bit of vinyl wrapping (original paint, primer and clear coat removed and aluminium sanded before layering the vinyl). Also removed all decals from the frame. Vinyl is about 70% lighter and a lot stronger - in my experience but takes time and practice to get it right .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Forgot to add: It weighs around the 9.2-9.4kg mark and is capable of semi-freeriding/xc and trail riding .


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

karimian5 said:


> This would take a LONG time to explain but basically, re-welded crack in frame , lots of unnecessary welds removed to save weight, re-machined components to lighten up (long term tested). Parts hand made from Germany/Italy/here in the UK and America shipped over. Silicon carbide ceramic rotors. Lightest bar ends in the world (38 grams), sideload bottle cage (BTP) re-machined and re-epoxied tab cut and sanded (8 grams) with carbon peek bolts, re-machined and sanded Tune Speedneedle. 132 grams flat pedals (66grams each). Custom made chaine guide using titanium/aluminum and prep preg carbon and custom shock guard made with standard 3k carbon and re-cut velcro straps (made by myself again).Re-modified Fox Vnilla RLC- screws replaced with titnaium matching screws, replaced spring with softer lighter version re-machined brace and crown - 268 grams off original weight - so roughly 1630gram 140mm coil spring freeride fork. Tune U20 carbon/titanium skewers - 22 grams (11 grams each). Carbon Ti carbon /aluminium chainring 42 t. Delrin maschined jockey wheels with full ceramic bearings. MCFK seatpost - 86grams. New Ultimate bar with Schmolke plugs epoxied in and reinforced. Extralit parts (headset top and plug). The list goes on and on and with the extra building of parts - literally (I'm an engineer), I can't put everything.
> 
> Oh and a bit of vinyl wrapping (original paint, primer and clear coat removed and aluminium sanded before layering the vinyl). Also removed all decals from the frame. Vinyl is about 70% lighter and a lot stronger - in my experience but takes time and practice to get it right .


There are a lot of separate "build" threads that would be amazing to see, based on the modifications you describre. If you have any time left after all that work, would be great to see more detail on several of them!

I'm also curious about the concept of "unnecessary welds".


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm curious about that "semi-freeriding" with that riding position !

Needs a build list,too...I see ultra-lighweight components mixed with everyday trail bike ones,I'm not really getting the point.


----------



## turbogrover (Dec 4, 2005)

Nozes said:


> I'm curious about that "semi-freeriding" with that riding position !


What's wrong with his riding position?


----------



## Pinkykillaz (May 26, 2014)

6,9 kg


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

Crazy! Is that a road frame?


----------



## Pinkykillaz (May 26, 2014)

J3SSEB said:


> Crazy! Is that a road frame?


xc frame look 986)


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

turbogrover said:


> What's wrong with his riding position?


Would you do steep trails and/or jumps with that bike? Might be my ideia of freeriding that's just wrong...


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Pinkykillaz said:


> 6,9 kg


Nice bike, and nice pic!


----------



## Pinkykillaz (May 26, 2014)

phlegm said:


> Nice bike, and nice pic!


thanks)


----------



## Pinkykillaz (May 26, 2014)

*new stem and saddle))*







before and after


----------



## Puscas Rares (Dec 4, 2013)

full carbon frame and 10.45 kg complet bike with photo setup


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

karimian5 said:


> re-machined and sanded Tune Speedneedle. 132 grams


How did you manage to add 23 grams to a Tune Speedneedle.....


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

That's pedals he's referring to at 132g or 66g each. 

Chris.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

aha... I see it now.....


----------



## Mikestreed81 (Aug 19, 2014)

Ti Motobecane team fly 29er
Reba Solo Air
1x10 XT drivetrain with a Raceface race XC crank
SRAM X9 hubs DT Swiss spokes WTB frequency i23 rims
Ritchey comp riser and team carbon bar
XT 160mm Disc with Ice rotors
panaracer driver tires
WTB tire sealant, tape and aluminum valve stems
shimano pedals
Carbon seat post and WTB SilverAdo comp seat
Ergo grips

My scale says 23.2lbs without the air pump or water cage


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

here is my new SS tons of fun on the dirt already. Enjoy























Part Place	Weight	Cost	
Frame	Noname	Bikeisland	1898	$250.00	
Fork	RS Reba	Bikeisland	1716	$250.00	
Headset	Loaded	Bikenerd	61	$0.00	
Stem	Syntace	Universal	137	$99.00	
Spacers	POPs	Fairwheel $15.00	
Top Cap	Na	Na $0.00	
Bars	KCNC	R2 $64.88	
Levers	Aest	Toronto	58	$55.00	
Grips+Caps	ESI+KCNC	R2	69	$0.00	
Cables	Powercodz	Fairwheel	9	$29.60	
Housing	Nokon	Fairwheel $62.21	
Calipers	Avib bb5	Ebay	330	$39.99	165x2
Brake Mounts Toronto	35	$10.00	
BottomBracket	Enduro	Enduro	70	$12.00	
Crank	Hollowgram	Ebay	394	$382.50	
Ring	Absolute	Absolute	56	$74.99	
Bolts	Na	Na 
Saddle	SelleItalia Slr	Ebay	130	$0.00	
Post	KCNC	Toronto	150	$100.00	
Peddles	CrankBrothers	Toronto	181	$0.00	
Clamp	Toronto	Toronto	8	$21.00	
Wheels	Tune	R2	1455	$711.66	673,782
Tires	Schwalbe	Ebay	1109	$108.00	544,565
Valves	Duke	R2	6	$16.92	
Skewer	Bikenerd	Bikenerd	45	$0.00	
Cog	Absolute	Absolute	21	$39.99	
Spacers	Q2	Universal $17.00	
Chain	Kmc	R2 $67.14	
Tensioner Toronto	72	$0.00	
Cage+Bolts	Bontrager, Kcnc	Fairwheel	20	$20.00	
Rotors	KCNC	R2	143	$77.85	
Bolts	Toronto	Toronto	16	$24.00	
Garmin	KCNC	Fairwheel	20	$45.00	
8209	$2,593.73	
18.10 
19lbs6oz


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

facelessfools said:


> here is my new SS tons of fun on the dirt already. Enjoy
> 19lbs6oz


Very Nice !!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Way2ManyBikes said:


> Very Nice !!


I am with you man, there is absolutely no point of buying a $5000 + brand new bike if a person care to learn how to build one with bare hands. Great example of an amazing build with some exclusive parts at great price! Well done!


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

andrepsz said:


> I am with you man, there is absolutely no point of buying a $5000 + brand new bike if a person care to learn how to build one with bare hands. Great example of an amazing build with some exclusive parts at great price! Well done!


thanks! i did spend way too much on my bike before this one with extralite crank,mack hubs, one piece seat/post, xx cassette and mcfk bars. but the extralite cranks were flexy, mack hub is cracked(held up amazing to be fair) snapped my post, tore teeth off the xx and snapped the mcfk bar. I don't have the time or money to use those parts anymore. some costs are zero'd since they are so old i dont remember their cost.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

2011 ARS5 Carbon. Medium. 19lbs, 5ozs. It'll drop a couple more ounces as soon as my new bar arrives.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

facelessfools said:


> thanks! i did spend way too much on my bike before this one with extralite crank,mack hubs, one piece seat/post, xx cassette and mcfk bars. but the extralite cranks were flexy, mack hub is cracked(held up amazing to be fair) snapped my post, tore teeth off the xx and snapped the mcfk bar. I don't have the time or money to use those parts anymore. some costs are zero'd since they are so old i dont remember their cost.


Nice new build. You should start a thread (or update your old thread(s)?) on your long term findings on the Mack hubs, extralite cranks and mcfk bars. The weight weenie forum is too full of the sort of "gee-whiz" look at this lightweight shiny bit of bling I just got, and then nothing in the way of "this is how it ended up".


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

TigWorld said:


> ...The weight weenie forum is too full of the sort of "gee-whiz" look at this lightweight shiny bit of bling I just got, and then nothing in the way of "this is how it ended up".


Your wish is my command Tig. Updated as per your request:
http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/my-20-5-lb-9-3-kg-fs-29er-specialized-epic-914287.html


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

*Lynskey Ridgeline 29SL*

Bonjour ! 
As promised, here is my first Lynskey Performance Bicycles Ridgeline 29 SL, with :
- Paragon sliding dropouts for 142x12 conversion, 
- Custom 1x10 drivetrain made of Extralite/RacefaceNext/Garbaruk Xtender
- Custom 1270g wheels Ryde/CxRays/extralite
- Custom mathcmaker link between M987 brakes & XX1 trigger
- Schmolke hanblebar 
- Carbon Ti bits & pieces



9,16kg / 20,19 lbs

Rather simple & clean, hope you like it.

Full build history : Forum light-bikes.fr ? Lynskey - Ridgeline 29 SL - 29" - (9,16) on Forum light-bikes.fr


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

tskubi said:


> Bonjour !
> As promised, here is my first Lynskey Performance Bicycles Ridgeline 29 SL, with :
> - Paragon sliding dropouts for 142x12 conversion,
> - Custom 1x10 drivetrain made of Extralite/RacefaceNext/Garbaruk Xtender
> ...


Sweet ride:thumbsup:


----------



## Yellowr6 (Mar 30, 2011)

my 8956g or 19.74 lbs or 19.11 oz


2010 SWORKS SJ


1. 10M carbon SMALL frame with XX carbon rear trigger, XX rear derailleur, SWORKS OS carbon crank with XX1 30T chain ring: 

2723g

2. S140TA fork : 1608g
3. Campy headset: 70g
4. spacers/cap/TI bolt: 12g
5. RP23 shock w/mount: 328g
6. Roval carbon front rim/hub: 646g
7. Roval rear rear rim/hub: 772g
8. valve stem x2: 11g
9. Furious Fred Front tire 26x2.0: 334g
10. Furious Fred rear tire 26x2.0: 323g
11. XX cassette 10 sp 11-36T: 210g
12. TI Front skewer: 23g
13. TI rear skewer: 26g
14: formula R1 front brakeset: 241g
15. Formula R1 rear brakeset: 255g
16. rear mount w/TI bolts x2: 25g
17. Gator front disc: 78g
18. Gator rear disc: 78g
19. front caliper TI bolts: 15g
20. rear caliper TI bolts: 15g
21. TI rotor bolts x12: 15g
22. KMC X2.0 red/blk chain: 235g
23. Syntace F109 stem: 96g
24. Sworks carbon bar: 171g
25. DSP grips w/caps: 28g
26. Sworks carbon seatpost: 180g
27. Full Carbon seat: 116g
28. Seat clamp: 19g
29. aest pedals: 168
30. CF Bottle holder w/TI bolts: 38g
31.Tubeless sealant: 80g


----------



## Bay1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Very nice S-works


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

maybe not the lightest here, but for a fully with alloy frame i thinks its quite light


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Novaterra said:


> maybe not the lightest here, but for a fully with alloy frame i thinks its quite light


Nice combo! You're a tall guy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

*Mojo SL-R*

21lb, 8oz with "you can't be serious" Maxxis 310 tires and ultralight tubes. A bit more with the sane choice of Rocket Ron EVOs, tubeless.










Cockpit:

Cheap eBay carbon riser bar, KCNC grips, 9speed grip-shift, Formula levers, Ibis forged stem.

Fork:

Fox Talas, 120/150, 15mm axle.

Frame &c:

Ibis Mojo SL-R with Fox Float shock.
Syntace P6 Hiflex seat post.
Selle Italia SLR saddle.

Drive Train:

SRAM XX1 cranks with Rotor spider and Rotor QX1 elliptical ring.
Xpedo Ti MTB pedals.
KCNC 9 speed chain.
SRAM XG999 9 speed cassette.
SRAM X0 9 speed derailleur.

Calipers & Rotors:

Formula "The One" calipers.
Aishima Airotor 2s.
Steel bolts.

Wheels:

Easton EC90XC with Maxxlite 310 tires and Maxxis Ultralight tubes.

Not included in weight:

GPS tracker disguised as a rear brake light, approximately 3oz.


----------



## jcupit69 (May 22, 2014)

Just got a super sweet deal on a large sworks stumpy world cup hard tail, in large, came in at 9kg with my xt trail pedals, pics will follow soon.

I have 2 custom built bikes and this will be getting this one tweaked soon too, just couldn't go past the deal I got.


----------



## jcupit69 (May 22, 2014)

9kg as is


----------



## apollo_f1 (Oct 31, 2014)

After looking at the pictures (and write ups) of the bikes in this thread I've decided I really need to find a budget for a light weight ride. If I took the wheels off of my 93 Rocky Mountain Equipe I might get down to 10 kg.


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

Decided to post some pics of my current build. A little background on what I'm doing first. During a discussion with a racing buddy of mine, I was bet that I couldn't build a sub 14# road bike out of a CAAD 10, while staying under $2k, and only using Craigslist as a source for parts. I did it and won the bet.. So a new bet transpired.. Using only Craigslist again, I had to buy and build a 20 yr old (or older)XC race bike. Had to be 20lbs or lighter, and again a budget that I can't exceed.. AND I have to be able to enter and race it in an upcoming XC race in February. SO, now the bike I purchased is sitting at 21lbs, and I haven't changed out the wheels, tires, crankset yet. It should come in at around 18,19 lbs without any problem. I have less than $250. in the build to this point. Anyway, this has been fun, and it is already a great bike to ride. Yes, I have a new (er) race bike, but really, this thing stands up to any modern bike..


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I like this challenge. Can you elaborate on the stuff that came on the frame and/or the stuff you've bought thus far?

For example, I think I see some eggbeater 2s on there. Did you find those on Craigslist? Are you allowed to use parts you already have on hand?


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

Phlegm ,yes, sorry I should have told more about what's been done. The egg beaters I already had, so they didn't conflict with the money spent. Same with the Avid Speed dial levers. 








Old seat and post (265 gr seat/512 gr post) New Vertu seat (186 gr) and I had a carbon post from a "Giant" I had built (188 gr)








Bontrager alloy stem 110mm (188.82 gr) and new carbon/alloy 90mm stem (128.2 gr)








KCNC 34.9 seatpost clamp (12 gr) replaced Bontrager flip clamp (52.7 gr)








QBP Bash gaurd removed (110.8 gr)
https://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/01/13/dbbeffeebc90e0ead770953b78f65188.jpg[/IMG://
Tektro V brake booster removed (58.2 gr)
Other items replaced are the Bontrager alloy bar (176.3 gr) for carbon fiber bar that needs to be cut down, but currently weighs 115gr.[IMG]https://tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/15/01/13/578a254649acf58ad69bdb3f138c695c.jpg
The crankset is going to be replaced by an XO GXP crank with a 34 tooth chainring. The wheels (still shopping for these) will run a 10 speed cassette, and Schwalbe tires. I have a sram rival rear derailleur, and that should work better with the gears I want to run. And is lighter than the XTR.
Once I have it all, then I'll blow it apart and repaint the frame and fork. I build concourse cars, and can't have this thing NOT look great.


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

Shot of the Bontrager seat clamp that was replaced. Didn't come out in last post.








Shot of the stem, bar and levers that were replaced. I should've taken more "before" pics, but didn't think about posting the bike.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

Brilliant!


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Gregg K. A little bit old, and a little modern. 1x10 setup will be light and fast. Not too bad for a 1998 Trek.. Tires are going to be a huge drop in weight. The current front tire is a Veloceraptor (812 gr), and the new Schwalbe replacing it is 510 gr. Same for the rear.. Once it's completed and painted, I'll post pics on the scale. To this point I've weighed each individual part to determine loss in weight.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

I know that handle bar, I bought the same on eBay for something under $20, from China...pretty light at 110g. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

Andrepsz, yes, I believe it is. A guy on Craigslist apparently buys these parts from China, so I picked it up from him for cheap. Spoke to others, and they said it hadn't broken during their use, soooo figured it will work with the budget.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

rikaguilera said:


> Andrepsz, yes, I believe it is. A guy on Craigslist apparently buys these parts from China, so I picked it up from him for cheap. Spoke to others, and they said it hadn't broken during their use, soooo figured it will work with the budget.


Found my notes: precisely $26.38 - 116g. Strong as any handlebar out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## apollo_f1 (Oct 31, 2014)

rikaguilera said:


> Decided to post some pics of my current build. A little background on what I'm doing first. During a discussion with a racing buddy of mine, I was bet that I couldn't build a sub 14# road bike out of a CAAD 10, while staying under $2k, and only using Craigslist as a source for parts. I did it and won the bet.. So a new bet transpired.. Using only Craigslist again, I had to buy and build a 20 yr old (or older)XC race bike. Had to be 20lbs or lighter, and again a budget that I can't exceed.. AND I have to be able to enter and race it in an upcoming XC race in February. SO, now the bike I purchased is sitting at 21lbs, and I haven't changed out the wheels, tires, crankset yet. It should come in at around 18,19 lbs without any problem. I have less than $250. in the build to this point. Anyway, this has been fun, and it is already a great bike to ride. Yes, I have a new (er) race bike, but really, this thing stands up to any modern bike..


After seeing this rig, maybe my Rocky Mountain Equipe could shed some serious weight.

What type of Rock Shox are those? I'm not really up to speed on modern stuff yet and replacing the stock Quadras is high on my list.

Thanks!


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

@apollo_f1 It's a Rock Shox SID. Very lightweight fork, and this one was recently rebuilt. This older SID is actually lighter than a new one. Not including the carbon SID of course. You'd be suprised how much weight can be shaved with little things, and major weight in wheels and tires.. I know 1, to 1.5 lbs will be lost in the rolling stock alone with the new rubber going on soon..


----------



## apollo_f1 (Oct 31, 2014)

@rikaguilera, Thanks for the info. I've put on a lighter seat (nothing fancy) and a pair of IRC Mibro Marathons that weighed in at about 450g each. Tires alone made a huge difference on how the bike rides.

What length travel are the forks? The quadras I have are only 50mm (I think) and I don't want to through the geometry off too much.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

rikaguilera said:


> @apollo_f1 It's a Rock Shox SID. Very lightweight fork, and this one was recently rebuilt. This older SID is actually lighter than a new one. Not including the carbon SID of course. You'd be suprised how much weight can be shaved with little things, and major weight in wheels and tires.. I know 1, to 1.5 lbs will be lost in the rolling stock alone with the new rubber going on soon..


Hey, thx for the great detail. For the budgeted amount I suspected you already had some of the parts on hand.

I think your buddy needs to check your parts inventory before he bets you again!


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

Quick update on the build. Lost 512 grams (1.12 lbs) with the new tires. 1x10 setup going on as soon as shifter arrives.


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

Another weight loss.. Dropped 167 grams with the new single ring setup. Haven't weighed the derailleur, cable and shifter yet to see what total drop will be.


----------



## Yellowr6 (Mar 30, 2011)

my 09 SW HT:

Total: 7456g. 16.07 oz. 16.45#


enjoy.


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow That is a great looking bike that I could never sell !!!



Yellowr6 said:


> my 09 SW HT:
> 
> Total: 7456g. 16.07 oz. 16.45#
> 
> enjoy.


----------



## Grimalkin (Feb 8, 2015)

I did the same thing that rikaguilera did....pretty much, to an old Schwinn for my son. I don't have a scale, but It is seriously light. The Palmer Fork has Ti Springs, I took one out mostly for a softer feel since he's only like 48lbs....but I'm guessing about 19lbs.
My build started off with a $100 Craigslist purchase, and was transformed with parts I had discarded from another build. Sram 9 Speed XO, Noir Carbon Cranks, Ringle wheel set...Its actually one of my favorite builds.

Before....








After....


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

@Grimalkin wow! Really cool build. Love the KCNC brakes. Been considering them actually. Excellent XC race bike that should be as good or better than anything new. Good job!


----------



## Grimalkin (Feb 8, 2015)

rikaguilera said:


> @Grimalkin wow! Really cool build. Love the KCNC brakes. Been considering them actually. Excellent XC race bike that should be as good or better than anything new. Good job!


Thanks. The brakes are actually Aest, I tried the KCNC brakes, but found them to have way too much flex, the levers were awful, so I sent them back and from a friends suggestion bought the Aest brakes. They are flex free, and are a very decent brake...I actually got rid of a pair of XTRs, as well as Cane Creek direct curves in favor of these. I have also had Avids Ultimate Black Ops. I still like the Aest Brakes and Levers.


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

Giant XTC Composite 29er
Giant SLR Seatpost
Giant SLR Stem
Giant SLR Bars
Giant Carbon Bottle cage
ESI Chunky Grips
RockShox Sid XX with XLoc
Mavic Crossmax SL Wheelset
Contential Speed King II Tyres
Contential 26" supersonic tubes 
Sram X0 Crank (Raceface Crank Boots)
Sram X0 10 Speed Shifter
Sram X0 Type 2 RD
Wolftooth 36t Direct Mount Chainring
SRAM XX Cassette (32-11)
SRAM PC 1091R Chain
Shimano XTR spd Pedals
Hope M4 Tech Front/Rear (Braided Hoses)
Ashima ai2 160mm Rotors Front/Rear
Fizik Alante Vs Saddle
Every Bolt Titanium

9.5kg/21lbs

























_ps; not sure why this thumbnail picture is here!!_


----------



## Grimalkin (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice build, love those Mavics.


----------



## GoldenDragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

My XC HT. 7.65kg as pictured although its about to put on some weight real soon.


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

Haven't been able to work on the bike, as life has kept me crazy busy, but was working on it tonight and it will be completed in the morning. Just need to add the chain, and adjust the rear derailleur. Going 1x9 with a 11/34 cassette. 32 tooth Raceface chainring and FSA cranks with ceramic bearings installed. Current weight (without chain) is 17.9#. Was going to sell the bike, but now I'm not sure....


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh, and that's a Sram Rival rear derailleur, Sram X9 shifter, and Sram casst.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

rikaguilera said:


> Haven't been able to work on the bike, as life has kept me crazy busy, but was working on it tonight and it will be completed in the morning. Just need to add the chain, and adjust the rear derailleur. Going 1x9 with a 11/34 cassette. 32 tooth Raceface chainring and FSA cranks with ceramic bearings installed. Current weight (without chain) is 17.9#. Was going to sell the bike, but now I'm not sure....
> 
> View attachment 970830
> View attachment 970831
> View attachment 970832


17.9 lbs with an alloy frame? Interesting.

I suppose not running a chain and pedals also sheds a bit of weight.


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

@phlegm yup, chain and pedals should put it at the 20# point. And actually, a lot of alloy frames can and we're at a comparable weight. The Scandium Specialized S4 frames can be built up to a weight in the 18 to 20# range without getting crazy. Some very interesting frames were being built during this time (late 90s, early 2000s)


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ha, well in fairness you are kinda cheating by posting weights of an unrideable bike. 

Mine is quite light without the saddle, but ridding it in that condition only reminds me of prison.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

phlegm said:


> Mine is quite light without the saddle, but ridding it in that condition only reminds me of prison.


BAHAHAHA... that's quote worthy!


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

Nah, not cheating (since this isn't a competition of any sort) just updating a previous post, and suprised by its current weight. Especially since most have an idea of what a chain/pedals should add. Again, just an update.


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

rikaguilera said:


> Nah, not cheating (since this isn't a competition of any sort) just updating a previous post, and suprised by its current weight. Especially since most have an idea of what a chain/pedals should add. Again, just an update.


What do you mean, this is weight weenies so having the lightest bike means you are the best (so it is a competition) :thumbsup:

_ps; and I'm losing_ :skep:


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Livewire88 said:


> What do you mean, this is weight weenies so having the lightest bike means you are the best (so it is a competition) :thumbsup:
> 
> _ps; and I'm losing_ :skep:


Yes, yes you are.


----------



## rikaguilera (Apr 15, 2010)

Got it. Preconceived, theoretical competition with self appointed award of feelings of superiority of others, whose rides are merely boat anchors in comparison. I can get behind that. Game on., more coffee first actually, thennnn time to complete this bike..


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

rikaguilera said:


> ...
> Preconceived, theoretical competition with self appointed award of feelings of superiority of others, whose rides are merely boat anchors in comparison.
> ...


That's what I live for.


----------



## DarioV (Nov 28, 2011)

My S-Works Stumpjumper HT Carbon










Frame:...............Specialized S-Works Stumpjumper HT Carbon19"...1190g
Fork: ..................Specialized Future Shock S90 Brain......................1420g 
Headset:..............CaneCreek AER tapered/Carbon Spacer...................45g 
Crank..................THM Carbones Clavicula M3 MTB/XX1 Spider..........375g 
Chainring.............Sram XX1(28T)/CarbonTi Bolt................................38g 
BB:......................OSBB/BB30 Pressfit..............................................51g
Chain:..................KCNC KC01.......................................................219g
Cassette:..............SRAM XX XG-1099 (11-39T)/Tuned Ari XX-cog......228g 
Rear derailleur.......Shimano XTR (RD-M986 GS) Tuned......................198g 
Shifter:................Shimano XTR (SL-M980A)/Tuned............................90g
Cable...................PowerCordz/Jagwire LEX SL...................................40g
Brake:.................Magura MT8/KCNC Adapter/Titanium bolts.............385g
Disc:...................Hope X2 Race 160/140mm/Titanium bolts..............162g
Pedals:................Crank Brothers Eggbeater 4ti/Al............................163g
Handelbar:...........MCFK FlatBar 620 ..............................................113g 
Stem:..................Extralite UltraStem OC...........................................82g
Cap......................Extralite HyperCap.................................................3g
Grips:...................Lizard Skins DSP..................................................25g 
Seat:....................Saevid S2...........................................................80g 
Seatpost:..............MCFK MTB Carbon.............................................100g
Seatpost clamp......Carbon-Ti X-Clamp 3..............................................9g
Wheelset:.............Tune Prince & Princess/Reynolds MTN Carbon.......1280g
QR skewers...........Tune DC 16 & 17................................................35g 
Tire......................Rocket Ron 26x2.1 LiteSkin/Tubeless..................1030g
Chainstay protec....Lizard Skins.......................................................10g
Bottle Cage...........Bontrager RXL....................................................20g

*Total weight......7.43 kg. (16.3 lbs)*


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

DarioV said:


> My S-Works Stumpjumper HT Carbon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build, and attention to detail. I have a couple of questions:

-I'm curious about your tuned RD-M986 @ 198g. There isn't a ton of stuff to be done on it, and my tuned version didn't get below 206g. What's your difference:
https://forums.mtbr.com/weight-ween...rks-stumpjumper-ht-935429-4.html#post11700376

-Your Crank Bros 4 @ 163g are lighter than the 11s @ 174g. You've obviously changed the spindles to Ti. Where does the ALU come into play?

Thx.


----------



## DarioV (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks.
Sorry but my English is bad.

I have by RD-M986GS next tuned:

-Tiso pulley with Aluminum bolt
-Aluminum hanger bolt (photo)
-Aluminium cable bolt










And by eggbeater I have next tuned:

-Titanium Ti-6Q2 spindles (Short 91.58mm)
-Aluminium sleeves
-Red springs


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Fantastic! You should share some of these in a Weight Weenies post.

Do you remeber where you got the ALU hanger bolt from? I had difficulty finding a replacement for the stock one.

I'm surprised aluminum is strong enough in that location. (?)


----------



## DarioV (Nov 28, 2011)

Hanger bolt ist self-made from 7005 Aluminum, in use is one year and without any problems.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

DarioV said:


> Hanger bolt ist self-made from 7005 Aluminum, in use is one year and without any problems.


Very nice - cheers. Plz do share more in another WW thread.


----------



## Minley1 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Scott Scale 610 Custom*

Got this to replace the Carbonal Frame which cracked, and is no longer made, one of the last 26" Scale frames in the U.K

Frame: Scott Scale 610 Carbon
Forks: Rockshox Sid RCT3 
Bars: New Ultimate Evo Carbon 700mm
Stem: New Ultimate Evo 90mm
Headset: Hope
Front Brake Lever: XTR M9000 Race
Front Caliper: XTR M9000 Race
Rear Brake Lever: XTR M9000 Race
Rear Caliper: XTR M9000 Race
Shifters: XTR M9000
Front Mech: XTR M9020
Rear Mech: XTR M9000
Seat: Sele Italia Aspide Carbon
Seat Post: KCNC 34.9x350
Seat Post Clamp: MT Zoom
Cranks: XTR M9000 Race
Chainring(s): 36/26 
Chain: XTR
Cassette: XTR M9000
Pedals: XTR M9000 Race
Bottom Bracket: Hope Press Fit
Front Wheel: Lightbicycle 26" Carbon
Spokes: DT Swiss Revolution
Hub: DT Swiss 190
Tire: Schwalbe Rocket Ron
Back Wheel: Lightbicycle 26" Carbon
Spokes: DT Swiss Revolution
Hub: DT Swiss 190
Tire: Schwalbe Rocket Ron

Weight: 8.7kg with Pedals


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Great bike -since you have the entire M9000 gruppo, what are your thoughts? What's best? What's worst?


----------



## Minley1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks, early days yet, came from 3 x 9 speed XTR, firstly the finish is fantastic, some really nice details.
The shifting seems very crisp and accurate, braking feels good, I always struggled to get my M985 rear to feel right, probably user error though.
I need to get a few more miles on it, but so far I am very impressed, I did worry about losing the big 42 ring, but the ratios seem fine, not missed it so far.


----------



## krzysiekmz (Nov 10, 2009)

How do you like the handlebar? Got a pic looking at it from the top?

Chris.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

DarioV said:


> Hanger bolt ist self-made from 7005 Aluminum, in use is one year and without any problems.


Do you know what brand, or a link where you bought that bolt from please? like Phlegm I'm also looking for a source.
thanks!


----------



## Babe Ruthless (Nov 30, 2014)

Is that a Trigon MC10 fork? (for 29ers)


----------



## DarioV (Nov 28, 2011)

scant said:


> Do you know what brand, or a link where you bought that bolt from please? like Phlegm I'm also looking for a source.
> thanks!


This bolt have my friend on lathe machine made.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Frame: Scott Scale Premium (M)
Fork: DT Swiss XRC 100 Race Twin Shot
Headset: Ritchey WCS Tapered Press Fit w/ MCFK Carbon Ahead-Cap
Spacers: Reset Racing 5mm + 5mm
Stem: Syntace F109 (90mm -6°)
Handlebar: MCFK Carbon Flatbar Barend 31.8 x 640mm
Grips: ESI Chunky
Bar Ends: MT.Zoom Ultralight MK2
Front Brake: Magura MT8 Carbotecture
Rear Brake: Magura MT8 Carbotecture
Rotors: KCNC Razor 160mm w/ titanium bolts
Shifters: Shimano XTR SL-M980
Front Derailleur: Shimano XTR FD-M986 Double
Crankset: Race Face Next SL 2x10 40/28 175mm
Bottom Bracket: HSC BB92 Press Fit MTB Ceramic
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR RD-M980 GS
Cassette: SRAM Red XG-1090 11-28 or SRAM XX XG-1099 11-32
Chain: KMC X10SL Gold
Pedals: Xpedo M-Force 8 Ti (XMF08TT)
Rims: NoTubes ZTR Alpine 32H
Front Hub: Extralite HyperFront 32H
Rear Hub: Extralite HyperRear 32H
Spokes: Pillar PST X-TRA Straight Pull (Natural Ti color)
Nipples: DT Alloy 
Rim Tape: NoTubes Yellow Rim Tape
Skewers: Extralite Aliens 3
Tires: Continental Race King Racesport 2.2
Tubes: Eclipse
Saddle: San Marco Aspide Carbon FX Protek Open
Seatpost: MCFK Carbon 34.9 x 400mm (custom specifications)
Collar: MCFK Carbon w/ titanium bolt
Bottle Cage: King Cage Titanium w/ titanium bolts

Weight: 7.45kg (16.4lbs)


----------



## the_forgotten (Mar 8, 2015)

*My 2012 Specialized Epic Expert*

This is my 2012 specialized epic expert, it weighs in at 24.2 pounds as i race it. only things not on it are my garmin 510 and a waterbottle.









the parts list is as follows:

Size: Large
Saddle: Specialized Phenom comp
Seat post: TRUACTIV Noir T30 
Handlebars: TRUACTIV Noir T30 flat bar
Stem: 80mm S-works stem
Rear Derailer: XX1 
Cassette:10-42 XX1
Chain: XX1
Chain ring: 34T XX1
Cranks: XX1 175mm
Pedals: Shimano PD-M520
Shifter: XX1 Trigger shift
Brakes: Formula R1
Grips: Specialized lock on grips
Wheels: Carbon Roval control
Rotors: Formula 160mm front and back
Front tire: Specialized fast-track control 
Back tire: Specialized renegade control

i love this bike, i bought it off a mate who had it from new. massive difference from my old 2014 Giant xtc composite. This thing is a rocket.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

*2014 Raleigh Talus 29 Comp*

My bike started out as a completely stock 2014 Raleigh Talus 29 Comp at 31lbs. After a quick realization of how overweight it is, I decided to cut some weight. At this moment it is at 21.6lbs. I know it is not a super light weight bike, especially being a rigid; however, it has been a fun build and a little out of the norm.

Size: Medium
Saddle: Full Carbon
Seat post: Exotic Carbon
Handlebars: FSA K-Force
Stem: KALLOY UNO
Fork: On-One Carbon
Rear Derailer: Deore M592 Shadow
Cassette:11-34 XTR
Chain: KMC
Chain ring: 32T Raceface
Cranks: Deore M951 Hollow
Pedals: Shimano PD-M520
Shifter: Alivio
Brakes: Shimano BL-M395
Grips: Crank Brothers Cobalt Foam
Wheels: Stan's Race Gold
Rotors: AiRotors 160mm front and back
Front tire: Specialized Purgatory
Back tire: Specialized Ground Control


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

You shaved 10lbs? Damn dude, nice work!


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

It is right around 20.9lbs right now. Totally night and day from factory. Could shave some more in the future with new crank and brakes. By the way, this is with candy 1 pedals on it.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

9.97 kg


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

New Bike. Felt Nine Solo, 18lbs 10oz with heavy crankset.

Size: Medium
Saddle: Full Carbon
Seat post: Exotic Carbon
Handlebars: FSA K-Force
Stem: KALLOY UNO
Fork: Niner Carbon
Chain: KMC X9SL
Chain ring: 32T Raceface
Cranks: Sugino Impel 250
Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 1
Brakes: Shimano XTR 975
Grips: Crank Brothers Cobalt Foam
Wheels: Stan's Race Gold
Rotors: AiRotors 160mm front and back
Front tire: Specialized Purgatory
Back tire: Specialized Ground Control


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi all.

Not an hardcore weight weenie XC rig but "race ready" without compromise reliability 

My KTM Myroon Ltd 650B:

































frame: myroon ltd 650B size M
saddle: ritchey carbon stream
seat post: tune schwarzes stuck 27,5 350mm
handlebars: syntace duraflite carbon
stem: ritchey c260 90mm
fork: rock shox sid rlt
rear derailleur: xtr m981 10 speed
front derailleur: xt m786 direct mount
cassette: xt 11-34
chain: xt hg95
crankset: xt 38-24 m785
pedals: xpedo m-force 4 ti
shifters: xtr m980
brakes: formula r1 racing 2015
grips: bontrager xxx
wheels: dtswiss xr331 rims; competition straight pull spokes; hubs 240rear/350front center lock
rotors: xt icetech center lock 160mm
front/back tire: RoRo evolution lite 2.1 650b
bottle cage: bontager rxl

Total weight with garmin mount, bottle cage and chainstay protector of 9,06 kilo.

Easy to shave those sixty grams and put it sub 9 
The reliability and precision of the xt/xtr transmission is a must but definitely a bit for the heavy side 

regards


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

I thought you all may be interested in the Industry Nine Ultralites that I've got for sale.

Industry Nine Ultralite 29 Lefty Wheel Set Red Anodized Super Light | eBay


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

rapsac said:


> 9.97 kg


Would be interested to see a parts list. that's an impressive weight for an Alu duelly with a front mech.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

xcbarny said:


> Would be interested to see a parts list. that's an impressive weight for an Alu duelly with a front mech.


Thanks, here is the list:

Frame: Giant Anthem X 29er aluminium RAW size Large (MY2012) incl der hanger - 2180 g
Shock: Rock Shox Monarch RT3 MY2013 LM 165x38 incl upper bushing+spacers - 237 g
Fork: Rock Shox SID WC 29 RCT3 MY2012 white, cut steerer (excl expander) - 1453 g
QR15 front: Extralite Blacklock - 27 g
QR rear: Extralite Aliens 4 - 22 g
Headset: Cane Creek 110 stainless steel bearings (1.125" - 1.5" ZS) - 91 g
Expander plug: Extralite Ultrastar 2 - 6 g
Topcap+bolt: Extralite Hypercap - 4 g
Spacers: carbon 15mm + carbon 5mm on top - 8 g
Stem: Syntace F109 6deg 100mm with titanium screws - 113 g
Handlebar: New Ultimate Evo carbon glossy 8deg 700mm - 112 g
Bar plugs: Lizard Skins Plastic plugs - 4 g
Grips: Lizard Skins DSP 30,3 incl tape - 21 g
Seatpost: Syntace P6 full carbon 30.9mm/400mm - 222 g
Seatpost clamp: Extralite Ultraclamp 34.9 - 12 g
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio flow white - 130 g
Shifters: Shimano L+R XTR 10 spd (including Hope matchmaker clamps&bolts) - 197 g
Crankarms: Shimano XTR 10spd triple - 527 g
Chainrings: Carbon-Ti 36T+22T X-ring Ti Evo - 65 g
Chainring bolts: Carbon-Ti X-Fix bolt kit - 12 g
Bottom Bracket: Shimano pressfit BB94 XTR incl 2,5mm spacer - 55 g
Cassette: SRAM XX 11-36 incl alu lockring - 216 g
Front derailleur: Shimano XTR 2x10 speed low clamp - 132 g
Rear derailleur: Shimano XTR 10 spd shadow plus SGS (long cage) - 218 g
Chain: KMC X10SL silver 112 links - 245 g
Pedals: Xpedo M-FORCE 8 TI - 219 g
Shift cables: Shimano SP-41 - 80 g
Brakes: Hope Race Evo X2 set, incl all bolts, alu+organic pads, excl lower clamp - 405 g
Rotor front: Formula 160mm CL 2 piece - 105 g
Rotor rear: Formula 160mm CL 2 piece - cut down slightly at CL interface - 102 g
Rotor fixing: DT Swiss 2x CL lockring - 18 g
Hub front: DT Swiss 240s FIFTEEN - CL - 128 g
Rim front: Light-Bicycles carbon AM 29er - 387 g
Spokes front: DT Swiss Revolution 2.0/1.5/2.0 16x 294mm + 16x 292mm - 154 g
Nipples front: DT Swiss alu 12mm 32x - 10 g
Rim tape front: Notubes yellow tape 25mm - 7 g
Valve front: Duke black aluminium - 4 g
Tire front: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,35" EVO TLR - 560 g
Hub rear: DT Swiss 240s 135mm QR 36T hollow ratchet - CL - 234 g
Rim rear: Light-Bicycles carbon AM 29er - 392 g
Spokes rear: DT Swiss Revolution 2.0/1.5/2.0 16x 294mm + 16x 292mm - 154 g
Nipples rear: DT Swiss alu 12mm 32x - 10 g
Rim tape rear: Notubes yellow tape 25mm - 7 g
Valve rear: Duke black aluminium - 4 g
Tire rear: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25" EVO TLR - 520 g
Bottle cage: Tune Wasserträger Universal carbon incl 2 alu bolts - 20 g
Misc: latex / frame protection / grease / oil / air / dirt / forgotten - 141 g
Total: 9970 g


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice work. That frame is light. I don't think the carbons are any lighter than that?

I tried running a non-snakeskin shwalbe Rocket Ron as a front, to save a few grams. It lasted 4 rides before i got a big tear in it


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

xcbarny said:


> Nice work. That frame is light. I don't think the carbons are any lighter than that?
> 
> I tried running a non-snakeskin shwalbe Rocket Ron as a front, to save a few grams. It lasted 4 rides before i got a big tear in it


Both painted, the carbon AX29 is approx 180 grams lighter. I removed about 80 grams of paint of the alu frame. So, about 100 grams difference.
Trails around here are mostly soil, sand and roots. Non snakeskin works ok locally. On holidays in the alps a snakeskin rear usually does it.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

xcbarny said:


> I tried running a non-snakeskin shwalbe Rocket Ron as a front, to save a few grams. It lasted 4 rides before i got a big tear in it


That's exactly the same tire I have on my front wheel...also with the grams in mind...to quickly realize that had to sacrifice a few more grams (well, hundreds of them...terrible right ) and go for a bomb proof Maxxis ardent and simply ride with confidence (RRon 516g / Ardent 815g). I've already had two non-snake skin RRalph's damaged with slashed side walls...and got sick of it.

But again...my regular ride is on a very rocky trail...not a place for flimsy tires anyways.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

andrepsz said:


> That's exactly the same tire I have on my front wheel...also with the grams in mind...to quickly realize that had to sacrifice a few more grams (well, hundreds of them...terrible right ) and go for a bomb proof Maxxis ardent and simply ride with confidence (RRon 516g / Ardent 815g). I've already had two non-snake skin RRalph's damaged with slashed side walls...and got sick of it.
> 
> But again...my regular ride is on a very rocky trail...not a place for flimsy tires anyways.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Ouch.

I've had good results with Schwalbes snakeskin tires, and they usually last until worn out. These are around 100g heavier, so I'm trying phlegms trick of using less sealant.

The course where I slashed my non snakeskin tire, wasn't even that rocky, but it still ripped (whilst sitting comfortably in 2nd place - so I lost some prize money too!)

I'm not sure how anyone manages to run the lighter tires with tearing them.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

I think you have a good one there. I'm sure I've seen some Alu Anthem frames + shock weighing in at nearly 2.7KG. Maybe one of the later models.

I used to have a Giant TCR alu road frame that weighed 1050g. When they introduced the carbon version that weighed 1030g, they increased the weight of the alu frames to around 1200g to make the carbon version seem better.


----------



## rapsac (Sep 26, 2004)

xcbarny said:


> I think you have a good one there. I'm sure I've seen some Alu Anthem frames + shock weighing in at nearly 2.7KG. Maybe one of the later models.


Maybe they included headset and/or bottom bracket etc? It is a bit hard to see the 2180 grams of the frame only but here is some proof ;-)











xcbarny said:


> I used to have a Giant TCR alu road frame that weighed 1050g. When they introduced the carbon version that weighed 1030g, they increased the weight of the alu frames to around 1200g to make the carbon version seem better.


Haha, if true that's just mean :-(


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

*UPDATE:* I am finally done with the build of my Felt Nine Solo. I am really pleased with the outcome and the ride of this bike. It came out to *16lbs 14oz*.

Size: Medium
Saddle: Full Carbon
Seat post: Exotic Carbon
Handlebars: FSA K-Force
Stem: KALLOY UNO
Fork: Niner Carbon
Chain: KMC X9SL
Chain ring: 32T Wolf Tooth Components, Endless 19t Aluminum 
Cranks: XTR M960
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beaters 11
Brakes: Shimano XTR 975
Grips: Bontrager Race XXX Lite
Wheels: Stan's Race Gold
Rotors: Ai2 160mm front and back
Front tire: Specialized S-Works Renegade 2.3
Back tire: Specialized S-Works Renegade 1.95


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

K_Hill said:


> *UPDATE:* I am finally done with the build of my Felt Nine Solo. I am really pleased with the outcome and the ride of this bike. It came out to *16lbs 14oz*.
> 
> Size: Medium
> Saddle: Full Carbon
> ...


Nice build, but you're cheating with SS and full rigid. 

Love the Renegades. They perform way better than you'd expect when you look at the tread, right?


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

Very true, it would definitely not be that light without being SS and rigid! Haha. Anyways, I enjoy the tires. They love to climb and have more traction than I anticipated. I would definitely recommend them. However, when you ride them; just don't have the fear of tearing a sidewall.


----------



## XMAN (Sep 17, 2005)

*Specialized S-Works Epic 2008 - 8955gr*

Hello,

My "old" 8955gr (19.74Lb) 2008 Specialized S-Works Epic.



















Frame : Specialized EPIC S-Works 2008 (M)

Frame protection : Effeto Mariposa Shelter

Fork : Rockshox SID XX WC 2011 without MoCo (lockout removed)
Expandor : Extralite Ultrastar 2
Topcap : Extralite
Spacer : KCNC

Hubs : Progress Turbine Ultra
Rims : Stans Podium MMX - 26"
Valves : MTZoom
Spokes : Sapim Laser
Tires : Thunder Burt 2.1 Evo + Furious Fred 2.0 Pace Star, converted to tubeless with No Tubes
Axles/Quick Releases : Controltech Race

Stem : Syntace F109 100mm 6º
Handlebar : MTZoom Ultralight flatbar Carbon 31.8mm x 580mm
Grips : Hitemp42
Bar Ends : PLA 3D printed

Shifters : SRAM X0 3x9 Twist Shifters
Front Derailleur : Shimano Durace 7900, Alu screws
Rear Derailleur : SRAM X0 medium cage with Aerozine PL 1.2 jockey wheels
Shifting Cables : Transfil Mudlovers
Cassette : XG-999 11-32
Crankset : Shimano M960 with Ti screws on left crank, cut to use 2 plates (38x24) - Ta Specialites plates
BB : Shimano XTR SM-BB93
Chain : KMC X10SL, 102 links, Connex quick link
Pedals : CB Eggbeaters 2Ti with Ti Ward axels

Saddle : Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio
Seatpost : Schmolke SL 430mm x 30.9mm
Seat Clamp : KCNC SC11

Front Disc : Hope Race 160mm with Ti bolts
Rear Disc : Hope Race 140mm with Ti bolts
Brakes : Hope Race X2 Ti and Alu bolts (standard)

Best
X.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Excellent build! Thanks for sharing the details. Had that same bike and loved it.


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

8.69kg Niner Air 9


----------



## K_Hill (May 25, 2015)

I will update this post with better pictures within a few days.

*19lbs 12oz*

Frame: Chinese Carbon
Size: Medium
Saddle: Full Carbon
Seat post: Exotic Carbon
Handlebars: FSA K-Force
Stem: KALLOY UNO
Fork: SID World Cup
Rear Shock: Fox Float CTD
Chain: KMC X9SL
Chain ring: 32T Wolf Tooth Components, Endless 19t Aluminum
Tension-er: Paul Melvin
Crank: XTR M960
Pedals: Crank Brothers Egg Beaters 11
Brakes: Formula R1
Grips: Bontrager Race XXX Lite
Wheels: Stan's Race Gold
Rotors: Ai2 160mm front and back
Front tire: Specialized S-Works Renegade 2.3
Back tire: Specialized S-Works Renegade 1.95


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

*9,7kg custom Scalpel*

Here is my new marathon beast with its custom yellow Factory Racing frame.



Details :



XX1 & Absolute black 1x transmission,
Mcfk & Tune cockpit, seat & seatpost,
Light bicycles rims, Sapim spokes & Absolute black magnetic hubs.
Thanks to Obosticker for the custom stickers.

full build story : Forum light-bikes.fr • Consulter le sujet - Cannondale - Scalpel - 29" (9,74)


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice! I'm building up a Yeti ASRc with an OPM ODL 120. Same tires and drivetrain, but Hollowgram cranks instead of RF.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great looking Scalpel! Looks pretty darn good without the Lefty.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeti ASRc. Weight not yet verified, but it's light.


----------



## Babe Ruthless (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice colour, same as my roadie. (MTB is matte black/dark grey-ish)

Nice Subby in the background too.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> Yeti ASRc. Weight not yet verified, but it's light.


Illegal post! No weight shown.


----------



## cptjack (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice cabin in the Appalachians in the background...


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think I forgot to post my bike here. A little late, but the snow shots are refreshing for me today.

At its lightest, 16.89 lbs / 7.66 kg, but currently running at 17.39 lbs / 7.89 kg in a setup that I'll stick with.

Build thread below, but it's mostly random rants at this point. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/new-build-2013-s-works-stumpjumper-ht-935429.html


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

My hanging scale uses 9v batteries, and while I have dozens of AAs and AAAs in my tool chest, I'll have to go to the store to replace the dead one to get a measurement.

Anyways, that's in the "heavy" configuration. I used the bathroom scale method and got 22.3lbs; I'll report back shortly with a better measurement.

Build list is:

Yeti ASRc Medium frame with Fox Float DPS rear shock
DT Swiss OPM ODL 120mm 29er fork
Cane Creek 40 ZS 44/56 headset
Syntace FlatForce 55mm stem (will be going with a 66mm soon, I think)
Syntace Vector Carbon Low10 bar
KCNC ProLite Ti Seatpost
Fizik Antares Carbon saddle
Yeti seatpost collar (subject to change)
Wheels MFG PF30 BB (had to send the Enduro TorqTite BB and wrenches back; they didn't fit each other)
Cannondale Hollowgram 170mm cranks w/XX1 spider and off brand 36t chainring
XX1 RD
XX1 Cassette
XX1 shifters
*Formula R1 brake*s
Enve XC/DT 240/CX-Ray 15mm front, 142x12mm rear w/XD freehub
SRAM XX-type centerlock rotors
Conti X-King 2.4 Protection front, Race King 2.2 Protection rear

Might be swapping back to Schwalbe tires soon; I've been losing the X-King front more than I'd like. The geometry and fork help me from eating ****, but I think there are improvements to be made by going to a RaRa 2.4 or Ikon 2.35. I also have two Rocket Ron SS 2.25s in good shape that might see rear use.

Weight: 21.8lbs as listed above. Will be ~50g lighter once the new chainring comes in.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

phlegm said:


> I think I forgot to post my bike here. A little late, but the snow shots are refreshing for me today.
> 
> At its lightest, 16.89 lbs / 7.66 kg, but currently running at 17.39 lbs / 7.89 kg in a setup that I'll stick with.
> 
> ...


How tall are you Phlegm? It looks quite of a big frame...and Incredible weight for that matter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm 6'1" - Large frame - nothing crazy. The photos (black bike on light background) may be making it seem larger. (?)


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

It's just crazy light regardless of frame size  contracts on the machine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks man. I value your input.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> My hanging scale uses 9v batteries, and while I have dozens of AAs and AAAs in my tool chest, I'll have to go to the store to replace the dead one to get a measurement.
> 
> Anyways, that's in the "heavy" configuration. I used the bathroom scale method and got 22.3lbs; I'll report back shortly with a better measurement.
> 
> ...


Almost forgot to comment - great build Duke! I've never run Enve wheels, and must admit I'm, ah, er, envious of them. How do you like them?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

They've been bulletproof. I've done some pretty stupid stuff on them, and they keep on surviving. 4 years and tens of thousands of miles. 

They might be TOO stiff for a HT, though, if I'm honest. At least at my weight of 65kg.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> ...
> 
> They might be TOO stiff for a HT, though, if I'm honest. At least at my weight of 65kg.


You're the first person I've ever heard say that. Are you running low pressures?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah. Like 22/24, F/R.


----------



## diskox (Apr 19, 2014)

*Flash 650b*

Here's something already seen - 650b flash. Mostly standard stuff on it, M9000 RD/shifter/brakes, 1275g wheelset. Currently SL crank is on it, have SISL2 on order with custom spindle so there should be around 45g savings there. 7.3kg


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice. Sort of cheating with the Lefty.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

diskox said:


> Here's something already seen - 650b flash. Mostly standard stuff on it, M9000 RD/shifter/brakes, 1275g wheelset. Currently SL crank is on it, have SISL2 on order with custom spindle so there should be around 45g savings there. 7.3kg
> 
> View attachment 1016339
> 
> ...


Ashima is also making 140mm rotor...to match with you front one...take a look!

Smart build!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diskox (Apr 19, 2014)

andrepsz said:


> Ashima is also making 140mm rotor...to match with you front one...take a look!
> 
> Smart build!


@phlegm yeah, this one is not even that light, around 1300g with mcfk steerer. There's option to send it to 88+ for tuning and lose 100g 

btw thanks for swaying me towards m9000. much better than magura

@andrepsz Thanks. To be honest, I'm not fond of ashimas. they tend to vibrate too much for my liking. They do stop me tho..


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Diskox, out of curiosity: here is my lefty setup:

-EP Steerer weight: 78.6g (Prior Project321 Steerer weight was 163.6g)
-Fork only (wish is a XLR 29er 100mm) with 3d printed plastic cap (replaced from XLR remote), Ti Proti bolts on clamps, no boot: 1233.7g
-Rockshock Judy XC boot (yes...from the 90's): 26.8g

TOTAL: 1339.4g


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bay1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice Flash
I see your running XTR with XO cassett
How's that working for you?
As I'm thinking of doing the same come race time
Currently I'm running 1x11 xtr mec and shifters with 1x11 Xt cassett 
for training


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

@andrepsz Thanks. To be honest, I'm not fond of ashimas. they tend to vibrate too much for my liking. They do stop me tho..[/QUOTE]

Interesting...I never had that issue on the back, but on the front yes I did with a older Dt swiss XC fork...after swapping to the Lefty...problem solved

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diskox (Apr 19, 2014)

@andrepsz I don't remember the exact weights, but mcfk steerer is 84g (cannondale original was 85g I believe), fork with the Ti bolts is around 1215. It's 26" version tho. A friend has the same one as I do but it's tuned at 1124g with x-loc.

@bay1 It's working perfectly, no reason why it shouldn't. In fact Shimano has an XT 11-42 cassette.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

diskox said:


> @andrepsz I don't remember the exact weights, but mcfk steerer is 84g (cannondale original was 85g I believe), fork with the Ti bolts is around 1215. It's 26" version tho. A friend has the same one as I do but it's tuned at 1124g with x-loc.
> 
> Damn it! mine WITHOUT x-loc, no boot, ti bolts, plastic cap...after all that and still heavier than yours and your buddy WITH x-loc...well mine is the XL clamp, so that explains.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> XT brakes (subject to change)
> Yeti seatpost collar (subject to change)


So, broke the bolt in the Yeti seatpost collar while trying to drop my seat 1/4". Replaced with a random Salsa the bike shop had hanging around; they look to be identical.

Also, picked up a pair of Formula R1s with carbon levers for a song on eBay. I'll be swapping out the XTs and the XX rotors. The XTs will be a welcome addition to my wife's bike.

Who makes a nice, light centerlock rotor? The XTR rotors look to be the bee's knees, and I value braking performance over super light weight. We have some pretty nasty descents around here.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Shimano's resin pads are not great on the XTR rotors, their metal pads are quieter and have more braking power. So you may have to try some alternate pads in the Formula brakes to get a combo that is quiet and efficient



Le Duke said:


> Who makes a nice, light centerlock rotor? The XTR rotors look to be the bee's knees, and I value braking performance over super light weight. We have some pretty nasty descents around here.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

Light centerlock rotor?
Absolute Black's Raven,105gr. => Absoluteblack - Best OVAL chainrings on the market for Sram direct mount, Shimano, RaceFace Cinch and more - RAVEN 105g


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*Custom Specialized Stumpjumper Expert*

Specialized Stumpjumper Expert with Brain shock . Most bolts replaced with titanium and shock bolt hollowed titanium (carbide drill bit used) .

Schmolke carbon bolts cut down in lathe and heads removed to fill in holed at base of downtube

AX Lightness Pheonix saddle sanded down and with the leather cover from a Tune Speedneedle cut down and fixed near the rear and then covered in genuine black Alcantara (by myself)

AX Lightness layback seatpost with POP blue yoke clamps and cut down AX titanium bolts rounded in the lathe

MCFK seatclamp with aftermarket blue parts

MCFK carbon stem with aftermarket blue parts

DT Swiss carbon fork with steerer cut

Carbon fibre steerer extension (made by myself)

Carbonice steerer cap - machined down by myself

Crown Saddle Alcantara/aerospace foam grips with flanges removed

New Ultimate 90gram bar with middle section sanded down and carbon polished to create a matt finish

XT Shifter with Shimano platic cap removed and replaced with carbon fibre one I made . Lever drilled and oval shape created . XT clamp machined down to work with Carbonice UD carbon clamp finished Tune titanium bolt . Had to cut the threads to standard pitch and debur .

KCNC alloy braided housing and Powercordz red cable .

XTR rear derailleur with m3 carbon fibre bolts - had to cut threads as shoulder too long . Full ceramic jockey wheel bearing and aerospace grad delrin . REplaced original seal/spacers for smaller plastic ones . MAchined off L screw eyelet . M4 schmolke carbon bolts with heads grind down in lathe and stems cut to length and deburred . carbon fibre jockey wheel bolts . carbon fibre pinch bolt with standard washer replaced with black aluminium washer . Inner jockey arm replaced with carbon/kevlar arm made by myself . 
Bottom bolt secured with m5 carbon fibre nut

BrakeForceOne brakes with aftermarket blue titanium pad pins, schmolke carbon bolts cut to length, hoses cut to length and levers replaced with blue high end levers with blue bolts .

Rear aluminium/carbon fibre brake adaptor machined down and custom prepreg carbon spacers (made by mtself) used . Extralite titanium/black tor titanium hollowed bolts used for caliper/brake adapot fixings

Front Scrubs raceday rotor (previous carbon ceramic rotor but decided to change)

Rear Srubs Workhorse rotor machined down to only accept three bolts(previous carbon ceramic rotor but decided to change)

Extralite rotor bolts (hollowd)

Front Easton carbon fibre wheel (EA70)

Rear Easton aluminium wheel (Haven) with machined out hub as only using 3 bolts

Tune U20 skewers with rods cut to length

RaceFace carbon cranks with surface sanded and carbon polished . Franny ring mounts machined off

FibreLyte custom carbon fibre singlespeed chainring with 43 teeth and my username engraved in gold with 1k weave .

YBN Ti nitride coated titanium chain (rollers are titanium) with 4 links removed

Token blue BB spaced to correct spacing with sleeve removed and bearing spacers machined down .

Reset Racingcustom pedals fully modifed with segments machined off, axles replaced with titanium and plates replaced with carbon fibre

Crank bolt replaced with Extralite version

POP chainring bolts/nuts

KCNC alloy/scandium/titanium cassette with KCNC lockring (newer veriosn replaced)

Carbonworks bottlecage (4.5grams) with Schmolke carbon bolts cut to length

MCFK carbon fibre bar ends

Schmolke bar plugs with extra epoxy for good measure

Extra : Becker Carbon carbon fibre water bottle cut down and converted into tool box/bottle with custom carbon fibre kevlar cap/plug (that I made)

I had a lot of flack on the official WW site because people didn't approve of my alloy frame, 26" wheels and the strange set up of a front rigid rear shock set up . So much so that they banned me (I called someone a twa* for calling me names) .

Anyway I make parts out of carbon.alloy/titanium (of which a few are on this bike) . It is a strange setup to people who have never tried it and even i thought is was strange but when i got used to it I found i could go through my local trails much quicker and now i'm hooked so a big thnks to Cannondale and GF who started it .


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Weight?

Some pics of your mods would be good too. Sounds like you've put a lot of work into it. Well done.


----------



## Babe Ruthless (Nov 30, 2014)

Great build, karimian5. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Thnks guys . The bike is a little over 7.2kg . I will post some close ups and some other stuff i have made soon . I do have a G+ page (hope the link works this time) : https://plus.google.com/u/0/+SebKMTB/posts .


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

nunokas said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Not an hardcore weight weenie XC rig but "race ready" without compromise reliability
> 
> ...


Hi

Changed the xt crankset for a b.o.r xm557 but added more sealant to the weels.

Final weight:





































regards


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

xcbarny said:


> Weight?
> 
> Some pics of your mods would be good too. Sounds like you've put a lot of work into it. Well done.


My sentiments exactly. More detail would be great!


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I've posted them under separate topics in the ww forum - hope that's okay . I will post more possibly every two weeks but i have a heck of a lot of pics of the mods done .


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Love the orange!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

karimian5 said:


> I've posted them under separate topics in the ww forum - hope that's okay . I will post more possibly every two weeks but i have a heck of a lot of pics of the mods done .


Great!


----------



## Anthracite (Oct 14, 2015)

Very beautiful and neat. Haven't you thought of using a 1-by drivetrain. Heard that it could shave around 400 grams. If you dont want to buy new 11spd cassete, you could use OneUp sprockets or similar brands to have a wider range 10spd. Also it looks gorgeous and you get a spacier handlebar.


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

*Sir9 fully rigid SS*

22 pounds dry. It may not be sub 20 like you can easily do with a geared carbon hardtail but this bike rides great and 22lbs feels great on climbs and steel,even with rigid feels great on descents. I'm considering a geared 29er now since the Boost 148 will build a suitable wheel because IMHO 29er geared hub wheels of the past are as lame as using QR's on a mtn-bike


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

hardmtnbiker: Full rigid no suspension no gears and ~22lbs. That is NOT a lightweight bike.


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

7.95kg without chain and chainring... But around 8kg or under when its Done after some more Tuning

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

AnteXTC said:


> 7.95kg without chain and chainring... But around 8kg or under when its Done after some more Tuning
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


I'd be interested to get your feedback on the Lauf - I admit I am somewhat skeptical.

BTW, it's unfair to post weights without a chain and chainring.


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

Blake J said:


> 19lb (8.8kg) King Kikapu
> 
> Frame	2003 Kona King Kikapu 16.5"
> Headset	incl with frame
> ...


That's 19.44 lbs by my calculations Blake J. LOL


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

metrotuned said:


> hardmtnbiker: Full rigid no suspension no gears and ~22lbs. That is NOT a lightweight bike.


Damn...so Harsh...but I have to agree.

Sent from my iPhonkkeevevevel using me as h


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*Lightish Fat Bike*

For Sure not as light as even some fat bikes out there and way over what people do here with skinny wheels but still I can tell the difference over my old bike. It was very nice on a 200' hike a bike up a bluff to get off the beach.

21.4 Pounds









On the beach this morning.









Most weight savings from Yampa frame and fork, Yi Shun carbon rims, Jumbo Jim Tires and Formula R1 brakes and going 1 by. To be fair the fork is quite a bit heavier than the Sarma fork on my old ti Fatback.

I have heard a lot of guys say it's a fat bike, who cares about weight. All I can say is ride a 36 pound bike and then ride a 21 and a half pound bike. If you don't get it after that, weight reduction is not for you.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

It's very hard to make a Fat bike light vs a standard MTB so you've done well . That's lighter than a lot of stock XC bikes  !!!


----------



## Way2ManyBikes (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree 100% and 21.5lbs is awesome !!



sryanak said:


> I have heard a lot of guys say it's a fat bike, who cares about weight. All I can say is ride a 36 pound bike and then ride a 21 and a half pound bike. If you don't get it after that, weight reduction is not for you.


----------



## Babe Ruthless (Nov 30, 2014)

There's a more detailed post about this build on the 27.5" forum, but here's a pic of my 8.3 kg (18.3 lb) rigid:



(That's 8.3 kg with everything you see here except Garmin unit)


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice! Who makes the rigid fork? I assume it came with the frame given the colour matching.


----------



## Babe Ruthless (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks! 

The fork is a Trigon MC01. I had the frame & fork painted to match.


----------



## ZEROUNO (Jun 7, 2015)

Zerouno Ambizione, 7.93 (17.48)


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Geez, I really want to see build threads and more pics of these bikes!

If you've got a bike you'd like to share, by all means start a thread in the WW section below, and give us some pics - and scale shots of course, as it is WW after all.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Will it be okay to post my bike again then - I have lots of pics .


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

karimian5 said:


> Will it be okay to post my bike again then - I have lots of pics .


No rules man - start a new build thread!


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

2015 Santa Cruz Tallboy CC Large custom build. Not the lightest but not bad.

Weight with pedals and stans sealant 25.1 Pounds / 11.3 Kilograms

Fork: Pike RCT3 Solo air 120mm
Shock: Fox Kashima CTD 100mm
Headset: Cane Creek
Stem: Raceface 75MM
Handlebar: Atomik Carbon 760mm
Brakes: Shimano XT 180F / 160R
Shifter: Sram xx1
Cranks: Sram xx1
Rear Derrailer: Sram XX1
Cassette: Sram XX1
Chain Ring: Sram xx1 32t
Seat Post: KS Lev Dropper 
Saddle: Titanium WTB Volt
Wheels: Stans Arch
Tires: Mavic Crossroc 2.25
Hubs: Hope pro evo 2
Pedals: Shimano XTR


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to our world pcasso87, and thanks for posting - nice bike!



BTW, can we all agree that pedals are a requirement for a bike? I still don't understand some posts where they are pedalless (word?).

"But pedals are a unique item that you transfer from bike to bike!" So are saddles.

So, please, no more:

"25 pounds, without pedals"

or 

"21 pounds without brakes"

or

"12 pounds without saddle. Comes with free prostate check."


----------



## Babe Ruthless (Nov 30, 2014)

@pcasso87

That's a good looking bike.



phlegm said:


> BTW, can we all agree that pedals are a requirement for a bike? I still don't understand some posts where they are pedalless (word?)


Agreed. Let's weight bikes "ready to ride" - in my case even the lights were included. (For two reasons: I never ride any bike without lights and my front light can't be removed anyway, it's attached using a stem spacer.)

Oh, and lightweight pedals and saddles ain't cheap, so no cheating with saddles/pedals/whatever!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

I think a lot of people started using the weight 'without pedal' just by misinterpretation on what scenario to use it. It makes sense to display weight 'without pedal' if someone is selling a bike, so for example if I care about the weight of my future bike that I am purchasing, is nice to know that the bike weight 22lbs pounds 'without pedal', because I will install my own here that is 250g...so final weight will be 22.55lbs. Lots of companies post their weights this way to facilitate exactly that....I guess.

But yeah, if the purpose is to just show case my bike here or anywhere with no intention to sell, doesn't make sense the 'without pedal' since the intention is to show case a fully rideable bike in real world application.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Forgot to post my '13 Scott Scale 920 project here. (build thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/2013-scott-scale-920-racing-build-budget-project-982237-2.html)

Current weight with a little trail dust and Garmin stem mount: 17.81 lbs (8.08 kg)

















Original project came in 18.47 lbs, have since lightened the load with Bontrager XO tires (2.1), Extralite Hyperbar (710mm), Extralite Hyperstem (100), Extralite foam grips.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice, but that trail dust can add up...


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

MattMay said:


> Forgot to post my '13 Scott Scale 920 project here. (build thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/2013-scott-scale-920-racing-build-budget-project-982237-2.html)
> 
> Current weight with a little trail dust and Garmin stem mount: 17.81 lbs (8.08 kg)
> 
> ...


17.81lbs with pedal? (read right above your post)


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

^Yes, ride-ready, complete with some dust!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

MattMay said:


> ^Yes, ride-ready, complete with some dust!


 is it a lightweight dust? baby powder is pretty light


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

But of course. One must avoid heavier dust trails at all cost. Even slightly damp lightweight dust is taboo.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## MudSnow (Jun 30, 2013)

Babe Ruthless said:


> Oh, and lightweight pedals and saddles ain't cheap, so no cheating with saddles/pedals/whatever!


XLC pedals 210g/pair on ebay $12-$15 shipped
carbon seats 120g or less $30 or less shipped


----------



## pcasso87 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys, and yep bike weights should be ready to ride.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Should be carbon dust and not any old dust :thumbsup:


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

215gr,without bike. :cornut:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Nozes said:


> 215gr,without bike. :cornut:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Not a final version. Crank has been changed allready for Rex 2.1 with 36 QX1 chainring so as saddle - Fizik Antares 00. I'm also waiting for new hubs, plan is DT240 straight pull cl, sapim cx ray with "nancy wheels" carbon 30mm rims. Rovals were just for test and to see if that white decals fits to bike. But I think, final wheelset will stay black 




























Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Odo iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

What stem is that?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lance153 (May 28, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> What stem is that?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/mtb/sl-k-20/

Odo iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

lance153 said:


> http://www.fullspeedahead.com/products/mtb/sl-k-20/
> 
> Odo iPhone cez Tapatalk


I have my eyes on this stem for a while now....I really like the horizontal flat profile design, quite over the lightweight range but still an attractive product.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmmm direct copy of the Syntace Flatforce .


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

karimian5 said:


> Hmmm direct copy of the Syntace Flatforce .


The sincerest form of flattery?

They didn't even try to hide it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Ha ha true .


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

They DO go for slightly less on eBay...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

FSA has a non series version of that stem. It's a lot cheaper...but won't pass the weight weenie sniff test.

FSA NON-SERIES STEM -20° - FSA


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

RS VR6 said:


> FSA has a non series version of that stem. It's a lot cheaper...but won't pass the weight weenie sniff test.
> 
> FSA NON-SERIES STEM -20° - FSA


At 161 gr for 80 mm neither the SLK is ww material


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm fairly certain the website is wrong on a few of the details of both of those stems. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

The Syntace FlatForce isn't ww material either.

Lengths & Weights (stem) 
44 mm - 111g 
55 mm - 119g 
66 mm - 129g 
77 mm - 138g 
88 mm - 153g 
99 mm - 163g 
111 mm - 179g

Syntace


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Bike fit>weight, IMO.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

True the flatforce is no WW stem . I have three of them (two 77mm and one 88mm) and they are quite heavy for their size but boy do they make a difference . I get less shoulder pain as my arms are more dipped down compared to a standard stem . 

Having said that I wouldn't trade my MCFK stem for anything !!!


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

*Scott Scale 899 Swisspower team bike update*



















26-inch wheels and three-by-nine gearing have always worked very well for me, and I have no plans to change.

I'm really happy with this bike. I built it to be fast but also comfortable, with no exotic parts that would take away strength or reliability.

On my scale it's just over 18 pounds. Here's the current build list:

Frame: Scott Scale 899 Swisspower team carbon (an unused spare for Nino Shurter), 868g
Headset: Ritchey WCS tapered internal
Headset spacer: Scott carbon
Fork: RockShox SID XX World Cup dual-air with carbon crown and steer tube
Fork lockout: RockShox SID Xloc
Seatpost: Syntace P6 HiFlex 34.9mm x 480mm, shortened to clear the upper bottle cage bolt, 231g
Saddle: Terry Fly carbon with the rear trim piece removed saving 12g, 208g
Stem: Syntace F99 90mm with titanium bolts, 85g
Stem cap and bolt: Purely Custom aluminum from Toronto Cycles, 5g
Bars: Alpha Q carbon 25.4mm, 110g
Grips: ESI Extra Chunky silicone (these replaced Ergon grips and eliminated numbness)
Brake levers and calipers: XT M785, 536g total
Brake pads: Shimano F03C sintered finned front and stock G01A resin rear
Brake rotors: XTR RT99 160mm front and rear, 114g each
Shifters: XTR M970
Shifter cables: XTR inner and outer
Derailleurs: XTR M970, medium cage rear
Pedals: XTR M980
Bottom bracket cups: Parlee PF30 to Shimano Hollowtech II, 124g
Bottom bracket: XTR M970
Crankset: XTR M970 175mm 22-32-44
Chain: Dura-Ace CN-7701
Chain oil: Dumonde Tech Lite (recommended, but be sure to get the Lite)
Cassette: Dura-Ace 7700 12-27 (12-13-14-15-17-19-21-24-27), 182g
Hubs: DT Swiss 190 ceramic bearing (bought on sale for less than what DT 240s cost)
Wheel lacing: Dave Thomas (recommended)
Rims: Stan's Alpine 32H 26", typically 330g
Wheel weight: 589g front, 690g rear, 1,279g total
Tire sealant: Orange Seal Endurance (excellent stuff), 30g per ounce, 2 1/2 ounces per tire
Tires: Continental Speed King II Racesport 26 x 2.2 (ordered from Germany), 408g to 423g

While the bike could certainly be made lighter, at this point the only upgrade I'm seriously considering is a pair of XT M8000 brakes for even better modulation.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Awesome ride!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Roadsters said:


> [
> Crankset: XTR M970 175mm 22-32-44
> Chain: Dura-Ace CN-7701
> Cassette: Dura-Ace 7700 12-27 (12-13-14-15-17-19-21-24-27), 182g


I'm with you on using road cassette. I'm running 2x10 11-28 with 22-38 with 26" rear wheel...so I'm just a hair lower geared but a lot slower than you


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

Are you guys gonna shun me here for my 21 lb 8 oz Niner SIR 9?


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Gingervitis said:


> Are you guys gonna shun me here for my 21 lb 8 oz Niner SIR 9?
> 
> View attachment 1039956


My FS Jet 9 carbon weighs 21.75lbs so no, but you really should ride with the Ralph on the rear and the Rocket Ron on the front.


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

I think I might ditch the Ralph soon. It's a 2.4, wanted to see how big it would prop up with these wider rims I recently built on.


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

this is my current updated build that I started back in 2003, which has sat unused for a while, due to moving and ill health and I decided to get it out and had to update some bits .

Scaled in at 14.1lbs so far.

Current build list:

Frame: Ghost Scandium Team 2003, 44cm, 1345g
Forks: Sid World Cup with carbon crown and steerer, tuned internals, 1110g
Seatpost: Extralite UltraPost, 31.6mm cut to 255mm, 126g
Saddle: Tune Speedneedle Alcantara, 81g
Seat Post Collar: Extralite Ultraclamp, 11g
Stem: Extralite UltraStem 100mm, 88g
Headset: Extralite Ultratop incl expander and cap, 54g
Bars: Extralite Ultrabar, cut to 525mm, 100g
Grips: Extralite Hypergrips, 10g
Brake levers and calipers: KCNC VB-1, 46g + 190g
Shifter: XTR M980 10spd Alu bolts, 100g
Shifter cables: Powercordz and Tune plastic outers, 41g
Rear Derailleur: XTR M980 10spd, Tuned Alu bolts, carbon hanger, Extralite pullies, 146g
Pedals: Eggbeaters, Ti spindles, 228g
Bottom bracket: FRM TI 107mm, 142g
Crankset: Stork Powerarms, 170mm, 320g
Chainring/crank bolts bolts: KCNC Alu, 7g + 15g
Chainring: Wolftooth thick/thin 34T, 55g
Chain: KMC Gold 10spd, 222g
Cassette: KCNC Titanium, 11-34T, 158g
Hubs: Tune Mig75 24H/Mag180 28H, 78g + 184g
Spokes & Nipples: CN Ti-Duo Titanium & Red Alu 14mm Nipples, 163g + 19.8g
Rims: Stan's ZTR355, 24/28H, 351/350g
Skewers: Tune Skyline, 25g
Wheel weight: 522g front, 633g rear, 1,155g
Inner Tubes: Eclipse, 55g + 56g, total, 111g
Tires: Maxxis MaxxLite 285s, 280g/281g total, 562g,

I am still waiting for the new wheel rebuild to arrive.

Would love to replace the frame with a nice sub kilo carbon, as I have a rigid carbon fork for when I ride to work.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Wtf?!?! 14lbs and you don't post a picture?! You are killing us!


----------



## MudSnow (Jun 30, 2013)

20.98 lbs including the original 3x9 gears

brand new 2007 Mt Fuji SL, unboxed for Christmas 2015, after 8 years on a shelf


 Frame: Fuji C-7 High Modulus Carbon 12k
 Fork: RockShox SID Team
 Headset: 1 1/8" Ritchey
 Stem: Ritchey 4 Axis
 Handlebars: Ritchey WCS Flat Bar 148g
 Front Brake/Rear Brake: Magura Marta SL 160mm disc
 Brake Levers: Magura Marta SL with carbon levers
 Front Derailleur: SRAM X7
 Rear Derailleur: SRAM X0
 Shift Levers: SRAM X0
 Crankset: Truvativ FireX GXP 175mm 800g
 Cassette: SRAM PG-980 9-speed 11-34t 310g
 Pedals: XLC PD-M07 210g (not original)
 Rims: Stan's ZTR 355 26"x24.4mm (originally Mavic CrossLand)
 Hubs: Mavic CrossLand
 Tires: Maxxis MaxxLite 310 26x1.95
 Saddle: Selle Italia X1 (originally WTB Rocket)
 Seatpost: Ritchey WCS seatpost 31.6 350mm 1" setback 238g
 Seatpost: FSA SL-K SB0 UD Carbon 31.6x350mm 218g (not original)
 Color: Clear-coated black carbon with purple and silver accents
 Weight: 20.98lbs (was 21.94 lbs with original rims and seat)


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

poynt said:


> Would love to replace the frame with a nice sub kilo carbon, as I have a rigid carbon fork for when I ride to work.


That's the most impressive part of your build...14lbs with lots of weight still to shave just on the frame! very cool parts


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 26, 2015)

That is pure badass!!


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow, that is an incredible low weight. I guess it helps us appreciate how much 29" wheels, disc brakes, and G2 geometry big handlebars add in weight. Have you raced this bike?



poynt said:


> this is my current updated build that I started back in 2003, which has sat unused for a while, due to moving and ill health and I decided to get it out and had to update some bits .
> 
> Scaled in at 14.1lbs so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

chomxxo said:


> Wow, that is an incredible low weight. I guess it helps us appreciate how much 29" wheels, disc brakes, and G2 geometry big handlebars add in weight. Have you raced this bike?


As I said, I have been ill and couldn't ride a decent amount yet alone race. I had to upgrade some parts due to deterioration as it was sitting unused for so long, it is getting dam hard to find WW 26", v-brake, square taper parts these days. I had 3 pairs of unused ztr355 rims still in their box from 2004 ready that never got built so I'm in the process of getting them rebuilt. Can't afford to replace the Powerarms with something like the new THMs and apart from the frame there aren't many parts that I could replace with a decent weight gain at a cost effective price/gram.
Only found a couple of v-brake carbon frames still being sold but at 1100g I am still not near the savings that say a Scale might have in the old days and I know a disk frame would be a lot easier to find.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

poynt said:


> I had 3 pairs of unused ztr355 rims still in their box.../QUOTE]
> 
> Here is a little teaser; Ztr crest 26", no logos. I was a bit shocked when I weighted for the first time, was expecting something around 340g...but looks like I'm scoring with this rim! Also have a 160g Extralite hyper rear hub ready to be laced...considering 33mm wide carbon rim (365g) to go with...but I'm tempted to use this crest rim just because is so much lighter!


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Although it may look funny, I have had success with the "mullet" setup on an old Cannondale hardtail, disc brake front, rim brake rear. The front brake is the one that needs lots of power anyway so this really works out. You could even go 27.5 on the front wheel, which would slack the geometry out a little, allowing you to go with a shorter stem. Just some suggestions, but that might bring the bike up to...16 pounds 



poynt said:


> As I said, I have been ill and couldn't ride a decent amount yet alone race. I had to upgrade some parts due to deterioration as it was sitting unused for so long, it is getting dam hard to find WW 26", v-brake, square taper parts these days. I had 3 pairs of unused ztr355 rims still in their box from 2004 ready that never got built so I'm in the process of getting them rebuilt. Can't afford to replace the Powerarms with something like the new THMs and apart from the frame there aren't many parts that I could replace with a decent weight gain at a cost effective price/gram.
> Only found a couple of v-brake carbon frames still being sold but at 1100g I am still not near the savings that say a Scale might have in the old days and I know a disk frame would be a lot easier to find.


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

chomxxo said:


> Although it may look funny, I have had success with the "mullet" setup on an old Cannondale hardtail, disc brake front, rim brake rear. The front brake is the one that needs lots of power anyway so this really works out. You could even go 27.5 on the front wheel, which would slack the geometry out a little, allowing you to go with a shorter stem. Just some suggestions, but that might bring the bike up to...16 pounds


thanks, but if I was going disc that would give me an excuse and make things easier in finding a different frame. As your hibrid disc/v setup wouldn't get around having v's in the rear/frame.



andrepsz said:


> poynt said:
> 
> 
> > I had 3 pairs of unused ztr355 rims still in their box.../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

andrepsz said:


> I presume your running the Crests as a disc setup not V's


Yes disc. Just realized that they aren't made for V's hum?


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

andrepsz said:


> Here is a little teaser; Ztr crest 26", no logos...


At that weight the rim with be a Podium MMX. It is impossible to tell them apart from the Crests once the stickers are removed. Profile is all but identical, only less material in the sides. Even so, I have built many Podium MMX wheelsets and I haven't seen a rim that weighed less than about 295g. Stans always claimed they weighed 280g, but I've never seen one close to that weight.

Is that rim second hand? It looks like whoever built it up used too high a spoke tension as there seems to be some distortion around the nipple holes (but this just may be a trick of the light in the photo).


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

TigWorld said:


> Is that rim second hand?


I little off topic...but just for a case study. I thinks this was by far my best deal on ebay ever! doing the math; I've purchased the complete Wheelset back in 2013 for $369.53 (Am.classic R hub/lefty hub) + new FFred's 2.1 + Cassette Agogo alloy. Sold Cassette for $57.81, sold tires for $106.91...so wheelset ended costing me $204.81...at only 1182.7g!

Back to topic, this rim is in fact the Crest. At 283g its actually competing in weight with high end stuff like Extralite, or mcfk (well not competing in strength)...in fact I don't see anything lighter on the r2bikes website.

I even put it for sale on ebay for 24hrs last week....but cancel it and decided to keep it...one of those precious thin to have. hehe


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Im going to have to agree with what has been said. No way that's a Crest rim. MMX all the way.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

It was a Crest logo! Very unlikely that prior owner would bother taking the podium logo out to replace by the crest?!?! who does that?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

andrepsz said:


> It was a Crest logo! Very unlikely that prior owner would bother taking the podium logo out to replace by the crest?!?! who does that?


I agree with TigWorld. That rim is most likely a Podium MMX.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

sfer1 said:


> I agree with TigWorld. That rim is most likely a Podium MMX.


Maybe a very first crest version? It's a Crest!!!


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

these are the lightest MMxs I have seen advertised/claimed

Specification:
Front hub: Tune Princess Skyline disc, 32 hole, carbon wrapped spoke flanges, red anodized, QR (can be converted to 15 mm thru-axle)
Rear hub: Tune Prince disc, 32 hole, Shimano 9/10/11 speed, carbon wrapped spoke flanges, red anodized, QR (can be converted to 12 mm thru-axle. 135 or 142 mm wide)
Rims: Team Issue NoTubes Podium MMX 26" alloy clincher rims, black anodized, tubeless compatible. Only 265 grams each! (Red Tune Olympic Gold decals to celebrate their Olympic win)
Spokes: Sapim 'Super-Spokes'. Lightest in the world!
Spoke nipples: Sapim Polyax alloy, black
Weight front: 509 grams!
Weight rear: 607 grams!
Total weight: 1116 grams a pair









but anyway all of my ztr355 rims weigh 350-352g over 7 rims so without going to disc I don't think I can go lighter. Once the rest of the bits arrive I should be able to finalise wheel weights.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

The hubs aren't carbon wrapped . The carbon is there to replace the alloy to lighten them .


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

Well got the first 3 wheels rebuilt, but took apart the 28h Tune Mag180s set and saw that the freehub could do with replacing. So ordered a Red 15mm skyline replacement and asked my LBS to take the old one off. Well problem One: was that they said the 5mm hex in the axle was rounded out so if they took it aaprt it would be pretty wrecked and so I went online to order some new bits. In the process I was told that it wasn't a Mag180 but the original Carbon Axled one and it used a 4 pawl freehub! and it was a bastard to take apart as it was bonded. Guess I'll have to stick with the old one, anyone had any experiences with these or any hints.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

*Open Cycles 0-1.0*

Open Cycles 0-1.0 29er carbon frame medium (871 g)
ROTOR HS-SITP15-B Tapered headset
SID RTC3 100mm fork
Specialized Roval SL carbon wheelset
KS Lev 272 dropper post (100mm)
KS Southpaw for dropper
Twenty6 30mm seatpost clamp
Raceface NEXT SL crankset, bb, 34t ring direct mount
XX1 rear derailleur
X01 10-42 cassette
X01 shifter*
Shimano XTR m9000 brakes*
Hope pro 160mmm rotors w ti bolts
KMC x11sl chain
Carbon-Ti 15mm front thru axle
DT Swiss 135x10 QR rear axle
Crank Bros Candy 3 pedals w Ti spindles
EXTRALITE HyperBar UL Carbon Flat 700mm*
EXTRALITE HyperStem O-12 +/- 12° 90 mm*
Crank Bros foam bolt on grips
Leggero elite carbon bottle cage
McFk Carbon saddle
Michelin Wild Racer Ultra 29x2.0 tires
Jagwire mountain elite shift cable

18.45 lbs/8.37 kg (not bad given the dropper/southpaw!)


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

^^ That's excellent with a dropper - nice bike!


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

2.0 WildRace Ultra Advanced tires, and a dropper?

Does not compute.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Impressive bike man . That Open frame is pretty cool .


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Le Duke said:


> 2.0 WildRace Ultra Advanced tires, and a dropper?
> 
> Does not compute.


Does to me. Dropper is single greatest invention in mountain biking and I ride faster with it.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Le Duke said:


> 2.0 WildRace Ultra Advanced tires, and a dropper?
> 
> Does not compute.





MattMay said:


> Does to me. Dropper is single greatest invention in mountain biking and I ride faster with it.


For me single best invention is disc brakes. 

I respect all setups, so it that works for you Matt, go for it. However I can see where Duke was going with that point. If your descents are gnarly enough that a dropper significantly improves them (and you'll take the weight hit to do it - this is WW after all), then arguably you could descend even faster with an alternate tire choice.

That said, I ride tires that other people hate too, so I probably shouldn't say anything.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

MattMay said:


> Open Cycles 0-1.0 29er carbon frame medium (871 g)
> ROTOR HS-SITP15-B Tapered headset
> SID RTC3 100mm fork
> Specialized Roval SL carbon wheelset
> ...


Damn sexy and with a dropper:thumbsup:

But those rotors look like formula floating rotors

Changed saddle and a bit more bling (tune dc15 and hipercap):


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Almost done..

Skickat från min Nexus 6P via Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ah, the Lauf - very interesting.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

nunokas said:


> Damn sexy and with a dropper:thumbsup:
> 
> But those rotors look like formula floating rotors


It was a test. You're the only one who passed!


----------



## DarioV (Nov 28, 2011)

My new bike, Sub 7,7kg 


















































































Frame/Shock....Cannondale Scalpel HiMod/DT Swiss X-313 Carbon..1512g
Fork.................Cannondale Lefty Carbon Speed XLR......................1222g
Steerer.............Experimental Prototype Carbon.................................77g
Headset...........2x HD169/QS Seal.................................................60g
Crank..............THM Carbones Clavicula M3 MTB/X2 Spider..............380g
Chainrings.......Carbon-Ti X-Double Titanium Kit/Carbon-Ti Bolt..........61g
BB................. BB30....................................................................58g
Chain..............Sram PC-1091R....................................................228g
Cassette..........Sram XX XG-999..................................................170g
FD..................Sram X0 S3 36T...................................................108g
RD.................Shimano XTR (RD-M972 SGS) Tuned......................165g
Shifters..........Shimano XTR (SL-M970) Tuned..............................197g
Cable.............PowerCordz/Jagwire LEX SL.....................................50g
Brake.............Magura MT8/KCNC Adapter/Titanium bolts..............385g
Rotors............Hope X2 Race 160/140mm/Titanium bolts..............162g
Pedals............Crank Brothers Eggbeater 4ti/Al.............................163g
Handelbar.......MCFK FlatBar........................................................113g
Stem..............Extralite UltraStem OC.............................................82g
TopCap........'..Extralite HyperCap....................................................3g
Grips..............Lizard Skins DSP.....................................................20g
Seat/Seatpost..Berk Composites Integrated....................................148g
Seatclamp.......MCFK UD-Carbon Clamp.............................................6g 
Wheels...........Extralite Hyper Lefty/Tune Prince/Enve/Reynolds......1235g
QR.................Tune DC 17.............................................................19g
Tires...............Rocket Ron 26x2.1 LiteSkin/Tubeless......................1050g


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Very nice . Like the carbon frame .


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

I miss those Scalpel super light builds! That's a machine man!


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Update on my build from 18 months ago. Changed to 1x10 with XT 11-36 cassette, 29-35-42 Garbaruk aluminum range extender, Garbaruk Melon 32t Specialized DM oval front chainring, Extralite Hyperstem 0-6 90mm stem, eBay Chinese carbon 640mm riser bar (yes, I know, it's going to break and kill me), new front wheel build - Extralite HyperLefty 28h hub, Sapim SuperSpoke spokes and Light Bicycles 27mm internal width carbon rim, Continental X-King RaceSport 26x2.4, moved the RD cable and rear brake line to internal routing, Formula R1 brakes with Scrub 180mm front and 160mm rear rotors.

19lbs, 0ozs with the Garmin mount on the stem.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

BlownCivic said:


> Chinese carbon 640mm riser bar (yes, I know, it's going to break and kill me)


It's ok I have this same bar...the flat version...and I'm still alive hehe


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

DarioV said:


> My new bike, Sub 7,7kg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, and nice weight, especially considering you're running a front derailleur! Lighter and much more functional than one other ridiculously tuned bike here too...


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

If that's referring to me then my bike is fully functional and remember the only reason why a lot of these bikes are lighter than mine is simply because they have carbon frames and mine is alloy .


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Crossmaxx said:


> Nice work, and nice weight, especially considering you're running a front derailleur! Lighter and much more functional than one other ridiculously tuned bike here too...


No need to slam people man.


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

Now for something completely different.
I put my mid-fat girl on a diet.

Scott Scale Plus 710 with 27.5 X 2.8 tires on 40mm internal width Reynolds rims and a lot of other cool stuff.
24.19 lbs she loss 3 lbs on Atkins.
Shes not a true WW like my Ti Eriken.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarioV (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks.
Today from our hill (Zagreb, Croatia).


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

RSAmerica said:


> Now for something completely different.
> I put my mid-fat girl on a diet.
> 
> Scott Scale Plus 710 with 27.5 X 2.8 tires on 40mm internal width Reynolds rims and a lot of other cool stuff.
> ...


It's cool. Nicely done Nice weight for a fati

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Is that a fat bike or just wide tyres ?!!!


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

karimian5 said:


> Is that a fat bike or just wide tyres ?!!!


It's a 27.5 Plus bike designed to run 27.5 x 2.8-3.0 tires.

Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor723 (Sep 16, 2014)

2014 Scott Scale 900RC 18.25lbs. I can't get enough of this bike!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

Trevor723 said:


> 2014 Scott Scale 900RC 18.25lbs. I can't get enough of this bike!


That's just awesome. Fully raceable and sub 20. Love it.


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

2x handicap? Wish I could get my m9000 ti hardtail under 22 lbs. You all lie!!!


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Turd said:


> 2x handicap? Wish I could get my m9000 ti hardtail under 22 lbs. You all lie!!!


Well have comfort in knowing your frame is stronger  !!!


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

Finally ready for this season

7,92kg

Skickat från min Nexus 6P via Tapatalk


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

nice Lauf










Medium Open O-1.1
Lauf
ENVE XC/AM Rims
XTR Di2 Groupset
Pro Tharsis Bar/Stem/Post
Fabric Alm Ultimate

18lb 8oz


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Now that is very noice..although i think you could get it lighter  !!!


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Those bikes are sweet! Curious how the Lauf performs compared to a traditional fork. Does it have rebound damping?


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

moefosho said:


> Those bikes are sweet! Curious how the Lauf performs compared to a traditional fork. Does it have rebound damping?


It doesn't have any damping whatsoever but it's all about reduced weight .


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

My bike is now 100% complete. The blue "Pivot" decals are on the frame match the darker ones on the fork/wheels but never come out true in the pics...shes shy ;?) I have definitely gravitated much more towards trail than XC in my riding and style in the last 2 years. The blue 2009 mach 4 at the bottom was 23.98lbs and is nowhere near as fun to ride as pictured. It now weighs just over 25lbs due to dropper post and heavier pedals. 2.6 degree head angle and 6 years of design among other things makes a HUGE difference.






Pivot Mach 4 Carbon Frameset (medium) 2015 (Fox CTD Kashima)
Fork : Fox Float F120 34 Factory 2016 FIT4
Headset: Chris king inSet
Crank: RaceFace Next SL DM32 Carbon (includes bottom bracket) 28t
Wheels: 27.5" NOX skyline, Cx-ray spokes, DT Swiss 240 hubs w/36pt (1400g actual) engagement
Thru axles: Fox front (35.13g, pivot rear (44.8g)
Tires Front: Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Snakeskin, Evo Pacestar 2.35
Tires Rear: Schwalbe Nobby Nic, Snakeskin, Evo Pacestar 2.25
Size & Color: M Natural Carbon/Blue
Crank Arm Length: 175mm
Tire Setup: Tubeless
Shifters: Sram XX1 Trigger
Rear Derailleur: Sram XX1
Cassette: Sram XX1 10-42t
Chain: Sram XX1 (XX1 and X01 Build)
Brakes: SRAM Guide Ultimate
Front Rotor Size: 160mm
Front Rotor Type: SRAM Centerline X
Rear Rotor size: 160mm
Rear Rotor type: SRAM Centerline X
Handlebar: Giant Contact SLR XC Carbon 15mm rise, 690mm
Stem: race face turbine 70mm
Seatpost: KS LEV dropper 30.9mm/125mm with southpaw trigger shift lever.
Seats: Sella Italia SLR max gel flow
Grips: Diety grips 
Pedals: Expedo M-force
Some bolts swapped for Ti or Aluminum.

*24.93lbs* with front muckey nutz fender, pedals, gps mount, 3.25oz of sealant per tire a chain etc (as shown in pics ready to ride). Weighed with Feedback sports alpine scale. _Updated 6/6/2016_: *24.31lbs* with Sella Italia Kit Carbonio flite flow saddle, RWC PF92 flanged double row bearings 440C and 2.25" racing Ralphs.


2009 mach 4. *23.98lbs* as pictured now about 25.25lbs.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi.

Changed the ritchey stem for an extralite hiperstem 90mm and seat clamp to a tune schraubwurger. Total weight still the same because added sealant.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow...great looking ride!


----------



## diskox (Apr 19, 2014)

black.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

diskox said:


> black.
> 
> View attachment 1062022


Bare carbon...my kind! Weight?


----------



## diskox (Apr 19, 2014)

7.75kg in that image


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

*16 1/2-pound Scott Scale 899*

The RockShox SID XX World Cup suspension fork on the Scott Scale 899 is low on oil, which requires taking it apart, and possibly replacing some internal parts.



















Yesterday I installed a 500-gram Trigon carbon fork. As you see it here, the bike is just under 16 1/2 pounds.

The bike now has two sets of wheels and tires. All of them are set up with Continental 26 by 2.2 tires on Stan's Alpine rims with Orange Seal Endurance sealant. The set shown here is new, and uses white DT Swiss 180 28-spoke hubs (bought new on eBay for $292 for the pair) and Continental Speed King II RaceSport tires (ordered from Germany). The other set uses black DT Swiss 190 32-spoke hubs (bought new on eBay for $300 for the pair) and Continental Race King RaceSport tires. All of my wheels were laced by Dave Thomas at Dave's Wheels in Arizona and they have never pinged or needed any truing.

Some other recent upgrades include a Syntace P6 HiFlex 34.9mm seatpost (244 grams new, 231 grams after shortening it two inches to clear the upper bottle cage bolt on the seat tube), a 112-gram Syntace F109 90mm stem, 121-gram Alpha Q 31.8mm carbon bars, and a pair of ESI Extra Chunky silicone grips.

The bike still has a lot of parts that were chosen for performance and reliability rather than the lowest possible weight. It would be easy to get the bike under 16 pounds with some exotic parts. For now I'll leave those parts on, including the comfortable 208-gram Terry Fly carbon-rail saddle.

I still think that these curved Trigon carbon forks take the harshness out of small bumps better than any suspension fork I've tried. A significant improvement in replacing the suspension fork with the shorter rigid fork is the improved stability, cornering, and handling due to the lower center of gravity. Everything is a compromise, and I really like the bike this way.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

*Finally Under 20# Fat*

I've been working on this since last fall, finally made it.















Borealis Yampa frame and fork, Hed Wheels, Juggernaut Pro tires, Next SL crank with 26 tooth ring, XTR 11-36 cassette, XX derailler and XO shifter, ENVE seatpost, Flite SLR seat, Carbon bars, Syntace 99 stem, Formula R1 brakes and random ti and aluminum bolts and bits.

I have a little room to add stuff back and still stay under 20#. Studded tires in the winter will push me back into the 21# range.


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

poynt said:


> this is my current updated build that I started back in 2003, which has sat unused for a while, due to moving and ill health and I decided to get it out and had to update some bits .
> 
> Scaled in at 14.1lbs so far.
> 
> ...


just to say that I just about finished this Bike, but my temptation to seek out a lighter carbon frame got the better of me and of course resulted in quite a few changes, out went the v-brakes in with discs. Enough that the old bike has been stripped and all re usable parts will appear on the new bike. New highlights include, 950g Flash frame, 405g Lightning/Garbaruk dm ringed cranks, Kill Hill brakes and Tune Prince/Princess Skyline wheels, sorry still sticking with 26" and hoping to get it down to around the 6.2kg range.

will update as I get the last few parts sorted and this has been a pretty tightly budgeted rebuild.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

poynt said:


> just to say that I just about finished this Bike, but my temptation to seek out a lighter carbon frame got the better of me and of course resulted in quite a few changes, out went the v-brakes in with discs. Enough that the old bike has been stripped and all re usable parts will appear on the new bike. New highlights include, 950g Flash frame, 405g Lightning/Garbaruk dm ringed cranks, Kill Hill brakes and Tune Prince/Princess Skyline wheels, sorry still sticking with 26" and hoping to get it down to around the 6.2kg range.
> 
> will update as I get the last few parts sorted and this has been a pretty tightly budgeted rebuild.


Wow...doing the math for everybody, that's a 13.66lbs build! Can't wait to see it! That's extreme...you are the king of this thread.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Very impressive! Wonder if a bike like this would be competitive uphill.



sryanak said:


> I've been working on this since last fall, finally made it.
> 
> View attachment 1066878
> View attachment 1066879
> ...


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

chomxxo said:


> Very impressive! Wonder if a bike like this would be competitive uphill.


I think fatbikes in general can be competitive up hill if the surface is rough enough. There is a ride in the mountains behind Anchorage that I have been riding since before mountain bikes existed. I never made it all the way to the top without pushing until I had a fatbike. Bikes that failed were: 1st generation Stumpjumper, Klein Pinnacle, Proflex 855, Amp B4, Ellsworth Truth. I was in my 20's when that progression started and my 50's when I finally made it, so fitness was not a contributing factor. 20# and fat means it will be competitive over a much wider range.

For me the 26 36 gearing is a bit limiting uphill, people with a better motor would not have that problem.


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

*29er XC race bike 120 travel fork 8.7kg 19.14lb*

was hoping to source a lighter frame than this, but picked this one up cheap and it weighs 1273g size large.

its a bit too big for me to be honest on the technical sections or times when i need to put my foot down. thinking on either replacing it with another hardtail or a full suspension (190mm shock). new hardtail frame = 1000g new full suss frame + shock = 1950g (the full suss is on the cards at only 700g heavier than current build.

the tyres are 2.25 rocket rons 519g each and switching now to thunder burts for the summer: 439g and 380g so the new weight will be 8.4kg (18.65lb)


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

nunokas said:


> Hi.
> 
> Changed the ritchey stem for an extralite hiperstem 90mm and seat clamp to a tune schraubwurger. Total weight still the same because added sealant.
> 
> ...


they are very nice bits n bobs, but the price :-0 wowsers


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

Roadsters said:


> The RockShox SID XX World Cup suspension fork on the Scott Scale 899 is low on oil, which requires taking it apart, and possibly replacing some internal parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i noticed that carbon rigid forks are quite nice for small bumps, i have been using them for years. my first ones were the PACE RC31 about 720g and you can see the fork flexing as you go over bumps, which gives a lovely small suspension feel and creates a really smooth ride. however everything changes when the bumps get bigger :-D you start looking for the line with the least amount of bumpy surface.

i noticed that my DT Swiss XRC carbon fork gives a similar edge to the rigid forks but with 100mm travel. im guessing thats why DT Swiss dont make carbon lowers any more due to the extra flex of the fork, but it does smooth out small bumps lovely.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Soundbud said:


> yeah i noticed that carbon rigid forks are quite nice for small bumps, i have been using them for years. my first ones were the PACE RC31 about 720g and you can see the fork flexing as you go over bumps, which gives a lovely small suspension feel and creates a really smooth ride. however everything changes when the bumps get bigger :-D you start looking for the line with the least amount of bumpy surface.
> 
> i noticed that my DT Swiss XRC carbon fork gives a similar edge to the rigid forks but with 100mm travel. im guessing thats why DT Swiss dont make carbon lowers any more due to the extra flex of the fork, but it does smooth out small bumps lovely.


What's the weight of your bike pictured?


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

Andrepsz, the remarkable thing is the two bikes I posted up here both weigh 8.7kg (19.14lb) by pure coincidence. The titanium 650b and the carbon 29er.

I have had the titanium one down to as low as 8.1kg (17.82lb) with crazy parts that kept snapping, stupid pedals, seat posts and saddles. I weigh 180lbs so I have to be practical in terms of not going to light. Just remembered though that was with the PACE RC31 fork not the DT Swiss one pictured.


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

I tell a lie, just looked at that pic, that has the 150g alloy post on it with a 100g carbon saddle and those pedals are 240g a pair.

The weight of the bike pictured is 8.5kg / 18.7lb

I'm now using a slightly heavier carbon post with a selle steel railed saddle, as I have snapped 4 carbon saddles and loads of crazy light posts. One post weight less than 100g made of carbon. Not that long ago I snapped the small seat post clamps made of 7075 al during an XC race. So I'm more practical now about weights, probably need to lose a few pounds myself ;-)


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*5.46kg/12lbs MTB*

5.46kg/12lbs MTB


----------



## Soundbud (Oct 21, 2013)

karimian5 said:


> 5.46kg/12lbs MTB


Wow that's pretty damn light, be excellent for croft trail in Swindon UK. It has very short sections with lots of intertwined s bends.

Any chance you could list a parts list? With weights?


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

karimian5 said:


> 5.46kg/12lbs MTB


I would definitely like to see more of this bike and its specs.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I will give the specs soon .

I have added suspension to the bike and it is now 5860 grams with a small video for proof .

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...6286820113562818050&oid=109616548525138237374


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I see you're still riding bikes in the basement.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

RS VR6 said:


> I see you're still riding bikes in the basement.


It's a very big basement  !!!

I was contemplating whether to come back here as you know what happened last time with the battering I got from a few members but I will just post a few things now and then .


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

karimian5 said:


> I will give the specs soon .


A little more than three month and counting&#8230;.
By the way thanks for the tip on the Carbon Works bottle cage bolts :thumbsup:


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

*Jet 9 RDO size XL w/Lefty*

Haven't seen a light FS 29er posted up in a while so here's mine, 21.40 pounds. Everything is fully race-tested. Awaiting shipment of a carbon steerer that should put me within striking distance of 20.9# 

Niner Jet 9 RDO frame size XL
Cannondale Lefty MAX Carbon fork, converted to 120mm
SRAM XX1 grip shift with 36t ring
Notubes ZTR Valor wheelset, rear rebuilt with stiffer spokes
Schwalbe Thunder Burt Snakeskin tires, 2.1"
Formula R1 brakes
Race Face Next bar 725mm
KCNC stem with replaced bolts, 90mm
Enve seatpost, 400mm
Specialized S-works cranks, 180mm
Time ATAC XS Titan Carbon pedals
ESI Racers edge grips
Selle Italia SLR XC saddle
King Ti bottle cage
Project 321 Lefty steerer


----------



## JHouston (Apr 18, 2016)

Feeling a bit self conscious here lol


Rebuilt my 2006 Haro n weighed it yesterday. Started at 33.5, n 1500 later it's 22.9. I thought I was doin good lol guess I need a better job? Hahaa


----------



## Frank Fields (Jul 1, 2015)

JHouston said:


> Feeling a bit self conscious here lol
> 
> Rebuilt my 2006 Haro n weighed it yesterday. Started at 33.5, n 1500 later it's 22.9. I thought I was doin good lol guess I need a better job? Hahaa


10 lbs for 1500usd does not sound bad. What were swapped parts?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHouston (Apr 18, 2016)

Frank Fields said:


> 10 lbs for 1500usd does not sound bad. What were swapped parts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thx much! I guess i didnt think it was possible to get lower than 20 pounds and still be strong enough. Havent ridden in years, but everyday i learn ab something new or improved. Feel like i been away too long, must be getting old hahaa...

So heres my build list... every part has been replaced and bought new, except my frame and seat post clamp.

Frame 2006 Haro V-Series
Fork Manitou R7
Headset Cane Creek 40 Series EC-34

Drivetrain 
Cranks XT M8000 165 mm / single 32T
BB XT M800
Chain XT M8000 HG-701
Cassette XT M8000 11-40T 11 spd
Derailleur XT M8000 med cage
Shifter, cable XT M8000
Pedals Wellgo C266

Brake set
Calipers XT M8000
Levers XT M8000
Rotors Ashima AiRotor 180mm / 160mm 
Rotor bolts Clarks red anodized

Cockpit
Handelbars Raceface Turbine riser
Stem Raceface Turbine 70mm stem
HS riser, cap Raceface
Grips Raceface Half Nelson
Seat Raceface Aeffect
Seatpost Raceface Evolve 
Seatclamp *Oops moment. forgot ab it till assembly lol

Wheel set
Rims Stans ZTR Crest
Hubs BWW Pure D400
Spokes DT revolution
QR Halo Porkies
Tires Michelin Wild Rac'r Liteskin tubeless 26 x 2.25


----------



## Frank Fields (Jul 1, 2015)

JHouston said:


> Thx much! I guess i didnt think it was possible to get lower than 20 pounds and still be strong enough. Havent ridden in years, but everyday i learn ab something new or improved. Feel like i been away too long, must be getting old hahaa...
> 
> So heres my build list... every part has been replaced and bought new, except my frame and seat post clamp.
> 
> ...


Wheelset price, weight, lead where to buy?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHouston (Apr 18, 2016)

Stan's ZTR Crest 26 Custom Build

My set weighs 1500 grams w the D400 conv hubs. Cost me $325 w tape n valve stem installed. Very smooth, fast wheels, but havent quite got my bike totally dialed in, so anxious to see how it is out in the dirt still


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Carbon Rigid Singlespeed with 29er fork and disc brakes . Still more work to do - 11.1 lbs  !!!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

karimian5 said:


> Carbon Rigid Singlespeed with 29er fork and disc brakes . Still more work to do - 11.1 lbs  !!!


Well one brake lever is quite irresponsible. Wishing you the best of luck on your rides!


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

And 14 spokes in the rear...


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Both brakes are modulated . Wheels are solid and spokes highly tensioned . This is a true WW bike btw .


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

karimian5 said:


> Carbon Rigid Singlespeed with 29er fork and disc brakes . Still more work to do - 11.1 lbs  !!!


Seb, your insane! (And I mean that in the best way possible!) If you don't know this guy...he makes a lot of the stuff he uses. I've seen some really neat, and some crazy stuff come across his G+ page.


----------



## calvin.loney3 (Mar 4, 2016)

karimian5 said:


> Carbon Rigid Singlespeed with 29er fork and disc brakes . Still more work to do - 11.1 lbs  !!!


This is insane....

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Well...despite the arguable project, he made it to bikerumor! congrats.
Readers' Rides: Seb K's heavily modified 11.1 lb / 5.08 kg mountain bike! - Bikerumor


----------



## gks333 (Mar 5, 2013)

I give the guy props for doing something "because it can be done". Great job. What distinguishes a MTB from a road or cyclocross bike though? I have seen numerous "rigid MTB's" with crazy low weight, so if I buy a road bike, place beefy tires on it and give it a flat bar handle bar is it a MTB? In the end, to each there own right? MTB is a very loosely used term these days.


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

gks333 said:


> I give the guy props for doing something "because it can be done". Great job. What distinguishes a MTB from a road or cyclocross bike though? I have seen numerous "rigid MTB's" with crazy low weight, so if I buy a road bike, place beefy tires on it and give it a flat bar handle bar is it a MTB? In the end, to each there own right? MTB is a very loosely used term these days.


Exactly. This bike would not last ten minutes on a trail. Oh you used half the spoke count? What a great idea!

Yet I post up a 21.4lb race-tested XL FS 29er and get zero comments, lame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

The true is that we are all whining because of the thread title.

I bet you this rideable bike below is lighter than ALL the bikes on this thread...and is still meeting the requirements to appear on this neck of the woods. 








interestingly also has a saddle...

So I decided to create the following:
https://forums.mtbr.com/weight-ween...ail-mtb-27-5er-29er-dropper-post-1014929.html
https://forums.mtbr.com/weight-ween...r-29er-dropper-post-1014928.html#post12682633
https://forums.mtbr.com/weight-ween...r-29er-single-speed-1014930.html#post12682643


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Eh...what the heck. I'll post up.

Weight is 20.5lbs ready to ride (including bottle cage and Garmin mount) Not really weight weenie since I don't think I did anything real creative to really reduce weight. All off the shelf stuff with no exotic Euro boutique parts.

Only weight I really remember is the weight of the frame at 1111gr. Only reason I remembered it is because it came out to all 1's. The fork is 1400 something grams. Can't recall the exact number.

I'm #145 before gear.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice work. I had a JET RDO at 24lb with SIDs and a few other heavier parts (XT cranks Chris King Hubs etc), but the Lefty seems to make a big difference.

I still managed to win a few races on it - I was surprised how fast it rode for a duelly.


----------



## xcbarny (Jun 10, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Thats light for the forks, I didn't realise Fox were so light. What model are they?

I guess I may have to post my Chiner up too.



RS VR6 said:


> Eh...what the heck. I'll post up.
> 
> Weight is 20.5lbs ready to ride (including bottle cage and Garmin mount) Not really weight weenie since I don't think I did anything real creative to really reduce weight. All off the shelf stuff with no exotic Euro boutique parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

19.5....dang this bike is like a DH bike compared to karimian's 11 pounder...but its a decent weight for a comfort/cx bike


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

xcbarny said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Thats light for the forks, I didn't realise Fox were so light. What model are they?
> 
> I guess I may have to post my Chiner up too.


Its a "Performance" level Fox. It's got the FIT cartridge, but no Kashima or Trail Adjust.


----------



## AnteXTC (Jan 31, 2011)

8.45kg

Skickat från min Nexus 6P via Tapatalk


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

New weight with the new fox step cast.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

That KTM is looking sharp. It would be interesting to hear how everyone gets on with the new Fox forks.I haven't ridden anything that comes close to my old Magura Durin...



> I bet you this rideable bike below is lighter than ALL the bikes on this thread...and is still meeting the requirements to appear on this neck of the woods.


The big difference between your picture and *that* one is the bike in your picture has been ridden 

I'm rebuilding my Chiner niner w/ XX1, Sids, dropper which should come in under 8.7kg ready to ride, and will post up when done


----------



## Minley1 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Scott Scale 610*

A bit of an update on my Scott Scale 610

Spec:

Frame: Scott Scale 610 Carbon
Fork: Rock Shox Sid RCT3
Headset: Hope
Wheels: Light Bicycle Carbon with DT Swiss 190 Hubs & MT Zoom Tubeless Valves
Tyres: Schwalbe Rocket Ron Evo
Group set: Shimano XTR M9000 Race with Absolute Black Oval 34t
Pedals: XTR M9000 Race
Bottom Bracket: Hope
Seat Post: Smud Carbon 34.9x350
Seat Clamp: KCNC
Stem: New Ultimate Evo
Stem Cap: Absolute Black
Bars: New Ultimate Evo Carbon
Grips: Lizzard Skins DSP
Saddle: Selle San Marco Aspide Carbon FX Protek

Weight as per image 8.23Kg (18.14 pounds)


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok, final weight


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

*Storck Rebelion 1.1*

At 20.5 lbs. I would consider this lightweight for a 210 lbs. rider.....and you don't see too many of them


----------



## mkutch01 (Aug 17, 2016)

Found a "NOS" 2013 Scott Scale 700RC Nino frame-only that I just completed the full build.

Weighed in at 18.6lbs (8470g) in the config as you see but without pedals. Very stoked.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*11.1lbs MTB*

Broke my previous record by 40 grams  !!!


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

andrepsz said:


> That's the most impressive part of your build...14lbs with lots of weight still to shave just on the frame! very cool parts


Here is the updated build with the carbon Flash frame, but I have already got another even lighter Scale frame and so will alter some of the **heavier parts on this build again and re post.



***Frame*: Cannondale Flash Hi-Mod M, 968g, to be replaced with Scale starting at 900g before being striped/sanded, low 800g's expected?
***Forks*: Sid World Cup with carbon crown and steerer, tuned internals, 1058g, further internal and lowers tuning to come.
*Seatpost*: Darimo T1 Carbon, 250mm x 27.2mm, 61g
*Bottle bolts*: Tidds x4, 1.1g
*Saddle*: Mileba, 53.5g
*Seat Post Collar*: Yuniper 30mm, 6g
***Stem*: Extralite UltraStem 100mm, 101g To be replaced with a Lyti 70mm @68g
***Headset*: Canno reducing headset, 84g, to be replaced with Extralite Ultratop/bottom and adapter, 53g
*H/S Cap & Bolt*: Extralite Hypercap & Ultrastar 3, 2.7g, 5.8g, 8,5g
***Handlebars*: Extralite Ultrabar 25.4m, 525mm, 94g, to be replaced with a Darimo 31.8 bar when available, 60+g
*Grips*: Extralite Hypergrips, incl Plugs, 10g
*Brakes*: Formula R1R, tunes with alu bolts, Front 160g, Rear 170g, 330g
*Disc Rotors*: Alpha Carbon, 140mm 32g, 160mm 41g, total, 73g
*Shifter*: XTR M980 10spd Alu bolts, 100g
*Shifter cables*: Powercordz and Tune plastic outers, 8g
*Rear Derailleur*: XTR M980 10spd, Tuned Alu bolts, carbon hanger, Extralite pullies, 150g
***Pedals*: Eggbeaters, 4Ti, tuned to 147g,
***Bottom bracket*: BB30 cups, 77g, to be replaced on new frame with THM/Lightning BB92 cups, 55-66g +/_
*Crankset*: Lightning, 170mm, 347g
*Chainring*: Garbaruk Melon Oval 32t Thick thin, 57g
*Chain*: KMC Gold 10spd, 230g
*Cassette*: KCNC Titanium, 11-34T, 164g
*Wheels*: Tune Olympic Gold II 26"
*Hubs*: Tune Princess Skyline & Prince
*Spokes & Nipples*: Sapim Super spoke Black, Poly Alu black
*Rims*: Stan's Podium
*Skewers*: Heylight, 34g
*Wheel weight*: 509g front, 607g rear, total, 1116g
*Tubes*: Schwalbe Evo, 65,67g, 132g
*Tires*: Maxxis MaxxLite 285s, 280g/278g total, 558g,

Flash weight in present configuration 6009g. 13.2lbs
Scale build hope to be down to about 5660g. 12.5lbs


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

poynt said:


> Here is the updated build with the carbon Flash frame, but I have already got another even lighter Scale frame and so will alter some of the **heavier parts on this build again and re post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool build. Where did you get the Alpha rotors and what pads are you running with them. How is the stopping power.


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

Direct from Alpha, and they recomend ceramic pads, I got some of the TruckerCo alloy backed organic semi-metallic, cheap and lite.

They seem to have good initial bite, haven't used them much as I have already started striping the bike for the Scale build.

Products | Alpha Motocicletas


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Yup they are amazing rotors and crazy light .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*10.9lbs MTB*

I tried to edit my above post so I don't keep posting but it won't let me . I am forbidden for some reason .

Anyway the bike is now 4970rams  !!!

Still more to do .


----------



## mrbadwrench (Sep 13, 2016)

chomxxo said:


> Haven't seen a light FS 29er posted up in a while so here's mine, 21.40 pounds. Everything is fully race-tested. Awaiting shipment of a carbon steerer that should put me within striking distance of 20.9#
> 
> Niner Jet 9 RDO frame size XL
> Cannondale Lefty MAX Carbon fork, converted to 120mm
> ...


Now THIS is impressive!


----------



## Krunner44 (Sep 27, 2016)

*Finally got some decent pix of my Highball*

2017 Highball, 18.82lbs w/ cages, pedals, and garmin mount

Enve fork, stem, post, bars, cages
Stans Valor Pros
Eagle XX1
Kenda Honey Badger Pros (will switch to the new lighter Saber Pros for more grams savings asap)
RedMonkey Fat Paws
S'Manie GP142 saddle


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*10.7lbs MTB !!!*

-----


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

That is freakishly low. Curious about the "saddle" - do you have more detail on that?


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Ha ha I do get comments about it . It's actually the Extralite Hypersaddle that I machined down before mating it to the Schmolke TLO post . I made my own carbon plug and epoxied it into the post and then epoxied the shell to the plug . I didn't need extra fabric as the plug is pretty thick and the combo takes my weight (78kg) . I realised you don't need the nose of the saddle really . Some people like to sit on the edge but for me I always sit far back so I only need the back part of the saddle . 

The combo weighs 62grams and the post is 31.8 . I don't know the length because i cut the post down and didn't measure . I cut the post to the same distance to the clamping marks on the post where I usually have the post down in the frame . That means no adjustment of the post . It has to be that height for the length of post inside the frame .


----------



## hilltopcrew (Jun 30, 2010)

I can't go that low considering I weigh 90,000 grams. But I am super happy in my 8100 gram Stache.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

hilltopcrew said:


> View attachment 1109683
> View attachment 1109682
> I can't go that low considering I weigh 90,000 grams. But I am super happy in my 8100 gram Stache.


That is a cool looking frame .

Regarding weight I am just over 80 kilos now (increasing my weight training so slowly getting heavier) and my bike takes my weight . What you have to bare in mind is that component weight limits are always slightly off to save the company from getting sued . Schmolke claim a weight limit of 75kg (for example) for their TLO posts but mine easily took my weight .


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

karimian5 said:


> That is a cool looking frame .
> 
> Regarding weight I am just over 80 kilos now (increasing my weight training so slowly getting heavier) and my bike takes my weight . What you have to bare in mind is that component weight limits are always slightly off to save the company from getting sued . Schmolke claim a weight limit of 75kg (for example) for their TLO posts but mine easily took my weight .


What you also have to bare in mind is how aggressively you are riding. No offence meant, but I don't think you're pushing your components as hard as most people are judging from your aggressive tuning jobs. I wouldn't dare trying most of them, and I weigh 58 kgs.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

No of course the bike won't be as strong as a heavier bike . The fact the bike didn't break when testing shows it is fully capable .


----------



## geo2007 (Sep 28, 2013)

*Trek Superfly 8 2016*

The bike is not that light, at least compared with what I see you guys have , but is light enough for an aluminium frame. Almost all stock components were changed.

Weight without the pedals 22 lbs (~10 kg). With the pedals, bike computer and rear light around 10.4 kg.



























*- Frame:* Alpha Platinum Aluminium
*- Fork: *RockShox SID RL, Solo Air spring, G2 Geometry w/51mm offset, 100mm travel, mudguard Enduroguard
*- Wheels:* DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline ONE 2016, Inner 22.5mm, Outer 27mm, front axle 100x15mm, rear axle 142x12mm
*- Front tyre:* Continental X-King RaceSport, 29x2.20"
*- Rear tyre:* Continental Race King RaceSport, 29x2.20"
*- Tubes: *Maxxis Flyweight, 29X1.90/2.125
*- **Shift levers: *Sram GX 1x11-speed
*- Rear Derailleur:* Sram GX 1x11-speed Type 2
*- Crankset:* Sram XX1 1x11-speed, 175mm crank arms, 32T X-Sync, PressFit GXP
*- Cassettes:* SRAM GX XG-1175, XD DRIVER BODY, 4130 chromoly steel cog cluster, 42t aluminum cog
*- Chain:* SRAM GX PC-1130
*- Pedals:* DMR V12, Magnesium body, heavy duty 4140 cro-mo steel axle
*- Saddle: *Selle Italia Man Gel Flow, rail - manganese
*- Seatpost:* Ritchey WCS Carbon Link FlexLogic, 27.2mm, zero offset, 400mm
*- Handlebar:* Ritchey WCS Carbon 2X Flat, 31.8, 710mm, 9° sweep, +/-5mm rise
*- Stem: *Easton Haven, 85mm, 31.8mm, 0 degree
*- Brakes: *Shimano Deore XT BL-M8000, Shimano J04C metal pads
*- Disc rotors: *Shimano XT SM-RT86 6-bolt, 180/160mm
*- Grips: *ESI FIT XC, Silicon grips


----------



## suhanc47 (Dec 25, 2016)

*Budget xc bike*









This is my built xc bike. It is 11 kg, I know it's not so light, but I spent only about 450 $ to improve it. I write weight only to measured parts.

Frame: Altrix storm
Fork: Java carbon rigid fork about 750 gr
Front wheel: Iridium hub/rim 838 gr
rear wheel: zzyzx hub, unknow rim 1085 gr
cassette: shimano acera 8s 11-32 361 gr
front/rear tube: 220 gr
front/rear tyre: cst camber 600 gr
seatpost: zoom 255 gr
seat clamp: 65 gr
handlebar: Acor 166 gr
stem: bikepositive
derailleur: shimano sora (old version) 259 gr
shifter: shimano 8s 127 gr
Front brake: Avid juicy ultimate carbon 235 gr
rotor: 160 mm Acor 85 gr
Front derialleur (just as a chain device) 130 gr
bottom bracket: Truvative isis 315 gr
Cranks: Truvative isoflow 540 gr
Chain: ?? 290 gr
pedals: Bikefun forester II 238 gr
saddle: FCFB 100 gr
chainring: 45 gr
grips: Acor corkwood 14 gr

These are the main parts of my bike. I have bought a 2008 Giant xtc aluminium frame, but firstly I have to buy a seatpost for it, then i can change the frame. I hope my bike will be about 10,5 kg after the frame changing.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Update on orange overdose 

frame: myroon ltd 650B size M
saddle: tune komm-vor
seatpost: tune schwarzes stuck 27,2 350mm
seat collar: tune schraubwurger
handlebar: syntace duraflite carbon-----------------» extralite hiperbar 3k bec
stem: extralite hipersteam 90mm
top cap and spacer:extralite hipercap with tune 10mm magnesium
fork: fox step cast factory with kabolt
rear derailleur: xtr m9000 11v
cassette: e13 9-44t 11v
chain: sram x1
post mount cap: salsa cycles
crankset: BOR xm557 1X, BOR 30t chainring with tune/enduro bb92 bearings
pedals: xpedo m-force 4 ti
shifter: xtr m9000 11v
brakes: formula r1 racing 2015
grips: bontrager xxx-------------------------»extralite hipergrip
wheels: rims dtswiss xr331,dt competition straight pull spokes;240/350 center lock hubs
rotors: xt icetech center lock 160mm
tyres: RoRo snake skin y RoRo evolution
bottle cage: bontager rxl---------------------»Ax nasdorowje

Total weight with garmin mount, bottle cage and chainstay protector of 8225gr


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm just going to post a build sheet for this one.









Stock in size L, the bike was something like 23 lbs. As of now, with a dropper and a wide bar, it's about 23.7 lbs. There's definitely room to take it down further. Probably 100g from the brake rotors, 50g from the grips, 100g in miscellaneous protective accessories, and 300g from the wheels. That's before getting into boutique parts.

I've no idea why the skinny carbon Enve wheels are so heavy. They're 350g over the XR1450 aluminum wheels I had on my last 29er and no wider. I extrapolated backwards from the full wheel weight, so maybe it's possible the Schwalbe tires are a lot heavier than listed, or there's way more sealant sloshing around than I accounted for. Hard to say until I change out the rubber.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

Mine looks like this. It's a race-ready bike with rigid fork and over-built parts (~180g handlebar, heavy seatpost, etc.) I still have some possibilities to remove a few more grams. 

Frame	Grand Canyon CF SL 2016: 1187g
Headset	Cane Creek 40: 92g
Fork	Ritchey WCS carbon 29er 620g
Headset spacer	5mm + 2x10mm carbon, Look 10g
Front Shifter	- none - 
Rear Shifter	Shimano XT I-Spec II 137g
Front Derailleur	- none -	
Rear Derailleur	Deore XT Sh+	270g
Front Wheel	DT XR1501, 700g
Rear Wheel	DT XR1501 810g
Front Brake	Magura MT8 196g
Rear Brake	Magura MT8 206g
Front disc	Shimano SM-RT66-S 160mm	133
Rear disc	Shimano SM-RT86-S 160mm	133
Front Brake adapter 
Rear Brake adapter 
Cog	XX1 / XG1195 10-42t 264g
Bottom Bracket	SRAM GXP PressFit 91g
Cranks	SRAM XX1 DZero Eagle Quarq 518g
Crank bolts	WolfTooth 10mm 14g
Front chainring	AB 32T Oval 42g
Stem	Syntace F149 Ti-tuned 120g
Handlebar	Truvativ T30 flat Noir 700 182g
Bar end plugs	-	
Grips	Ritchey WCS foam grips 40g
Quick release	X-12 50g
Seatpost	Canyon VCLS S23 234g
Seatpost clamp	Canyon QR 46g
Saddle	Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio 120g
Front tire	Nobby Nic SSkin 29x2.25 710g
Rear tire	Continental 29x2.2 ProTection 630g
Tubeless rim strips	yellow tape, ~2x8 g 16g
chain	KMC 11s SL 260g
tire sealant	Stan's sealant 2x70 ml 140g (?)
chainstay protector - none -	
chain guide - none -	
mudguard	Duck tape  3g

Weight WITHOUT PEDALS (g): 7837g
Pedals	Shimano XTR 306g
Bottle cage #1:	Cateye 40g
OVERALL (g): 8183g (18.04 pounds)

Image (with XTR crankset with Stages Power Meter - now it's equipped with Quarq XX1 Eagle DZero)


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

alexdi said:


> I'm just going to post a build sheet for this one.
> 
> View attachment 1116329
> 
> ...


With a frame and fork that light, you're doing it wrong. Should be able to get this bike under 22lbs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

alexdi said:


> I'm just going to post a build sheet for this one.
> 
> View attachment 1116329
> 
> ...


I was also surprised to see your wheel weights. Would be interested to see the raw scale numbers on those (sans rubber, sealant) whenever you happen to swap out tires.

I think there's another 1/2 lb to even 1lb available to shed, but that depends on your budget. With reasonable selections to several components (rubber, saddle, bars, bolts, grips), the loss can add up. BTW, don't see any wheel hardware (axles) listed.

Also, is there an adapter on your front rotor to obtain the 180mm? Can you get away with 160, and also drop the adapter?

Lastly, after frame and wheels (including rubber), your next heaviest component percentage-wise is the dropper. I realize you like it, but that's >1 lb right there from stock Scalpel.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

How do your ENVE XCs weigh 1900g???

Mine are just under 1500g...


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Confused as well. Not sure I understand "extrapolate back." (I understand the term, just not how it's specifically applied here.) It almost seems like there might be double counting in there somewhere.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

karimian5 said:


> I tried to edit my above post so I don't keep posting but it won't let me . I am forbidden for some reason .
> 
> Anyway the bike is now 4970rams  !!!
> 
> Still more to do .


I want to see some footage of this bike going Down a trail. :eekster:


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

alexbn921 said:


> I want to see some footage of this bike going Down a trail. :eekster:


You'll never see pictures of it outside, let alone a gravel road, smooth double track, or a rock strewn trail.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

phlegm said:


> I was also surprised to see your wheel weights. Would be interested to see the raw scale numbers on those (sans rubber, sealant) whenever you happen to swap out tires.
> 
> I think there's another 1/2 lb to even 1lb available to shed, but that depends on your budget. With reasonable selections to several components (rubber, saddle, bars, bolts, grips), the loss can add up. BTW, don't see any wheel hardware (axles) listed.
> 
> ...


The wheels, ready to ride, were 3.48 lbs and 4.56 lbs. I subtracted Schwalbe's listed tire weight, actual rotor and screw weights, 60g for sealant and rim strips, and the cassette weight from the rear wheel. The result was what's in the spreadsheet.

EDIT: Schwalbe is full of crap. I just pulled apart the front wheel. After clearing out some gunk, I get 699g each for both the front wheel (excluding rotor) and the tire. If the rear tire weighs the same, the rear wheel is 977g. So, about 1.67kg, including stickers and a full-width rubber rim strip. I don't know how BikeRadar got a number 150g less for a set with Chris King hubs. The Lefty hub is lighter than a DT 240 and the DT 350 doesn't appear any heavier than the CK's.

I went out of my way to add the dropper. The head angle on this bike is 71.4 and the the stock stem is super-long, so it wants to pitch me over the bars on some of the local downhills. The extra pound hurts, definitely, but the post builds a lot of confidence.

I think the axles are part of Cannondale's quoted frame weight. There's some fudge factor here, relying on third-party weights; I haven't stripped the thing down to weigh it myself. Same with the Lefty. Lots of people say they're getting 1.3kg or so; Art's Cyclery says 1402g. The total for the bike is almost spot-on.

There's a single bracket on the front for the 180mm rotors. I'd be more likely to choose a thinner rotor than to drop the diameter, I weigh too much for anything smaller on 29 wheels.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

alexdi said:


> The wheels, ready to ride, were 3.48 lbs and 4.56 lbs. I subtracted Schwalbe's listed tire weight, actual rotor and screw weights, 60g for sealant and rim strips, and the cassette weight from the rear wheel. The result was what's in the spreadsheet.
> 
> EDIT: Schwalbe is full of crap. I just pulled apart the front wheel. After clearing out some gunk, I get 699g each for both the front wheel (excluding rotor) and the tire. If the rear tire weighs the same, the rear wheel is 977g. So, about 1.67kg, including stickers and a full-width rubber rim strip. I don't know how BikeRadar got a number 150g less for a set with Chris King hubs. The Lefty hub is lighter than a DT 240 and the DT 350 doesn't appear any heavier than the CK's.
> 
> ...


I don't know what it is about tires, but for whatever reason no 2 of them are ever the same weight. They make them at the same time, at the same place, in the same machine, with the same amount of "goop", yet the variability is ridiculous - and not just with Schwalbe.

As for the dropper, I'm not against it by any means, but yes, it goes counter to weight goals for sure.

A fair number of bikes seem to be "over-braked" at the factory, especially for smaller riders. I suspect this somehow relates to litigation concerns in the US. In any event, it's always nice to remove an adapter, and lose weight that way, and buy a smaller rotor. However, if you are larger and are conscious of your brake needs, then of course retain the 180. You can try KCNC as they are inexpensive, although I've found the cutouts are a bit aggressive, and there's a bit of a grab penalty for that. YMMV.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

115g is a hell of a difference, even accounting for what was probably 50g of baked-in sealant. The Maxxis tires were respectively 6g lighter and 4g heavier than quoted. 

It also turns out the previous owner had left in an ocean of sealant in the rear wheel. The tire weight is still accurate, but the correct wheel weight is: 699g front, 852g rear. 1551g. That's very reasonable. If these narrow rims don't squirm with the 2.35" Maxxis tires, I won't have much reason to upgrade them. 

Current weight is now 10.64 Kg, though that's without sealant. I'll look into KCNC, thanks. The pricing is pretty reasonable.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

79er (29er front) XC FS 120R/150F launch control to 100, no dropper <21lbs...sound good?


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

great bike


----------



## edwardmo (Feb 23, 2017)

My 17.8 lbs Storck









Frame: Storck Rebelion 1.0 M size
Fork: Rock Shox SID World Cup Dual Air 2012
Headset: Cane Creek + Extralite Ultrastar 3 + Hypercap
Stem: Extralite Hyper Stem 80mm
Handlebar: EC90 590mm
Grips: ESI Chunky
Front Brake: Magura MT8 
Rear Brake: Magura MT8 
Rotors: Sram XX with titanium bolts
Shifters: Sram X.0 Grip Shift 9Sp
Front Derailleur: Sram X.0 2X10
Crankset: Shimano XTR M970 170mm + Extralite Octaramp GARA +
Extralite Bolt
Bottom Bracket: FSA Mega EXO 9200 Ceramic BSA
Rear Derailleur: Sram X.0 Short Cage 9Sp
Cassette: SRAM XG-999 11-32 Or Shimano Ultegra 6500 9sp
Chain: Campagnolo Record 10sp
Pedals: Wellgo MG6
Rims: NoTubes ZTR Alpine 32H
Front Hub: Extralite HyperFront 32H
Rear Hub: Extralite HyperRear 32H
Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray
Rim Tape: NoTubes
Skewers: Extralite Streeters Front , Controltech Race Light Rear
Tires: Schwalbe Furious Fred Tubeless
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Tekno Flow
Seatpost: 3t dorico team 30mm seatback
Bottle Cage: Fabric Water Bottle


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Crossmaxx said:


> What you also have to bare in mind is how aggressively you are riding. No offence meant, but I don't think you're pushing your components as hard as most people are judging from your aggressive tuning jobs. I wouldn't dare trying most of them, and I weigh 58 kgs.


Hey, Crossmaxx. Been a year. How are the trails in Sweden? Still no riding here--8 inches of fresh snow since Wednesday night.


----------



## Bigjunk1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Prototype Cannondale 29er aluminum frame
Rockshox SID rct3
Shimano XT 30 speed drivetrain [crank, cassette, chain]
xt front and rear derailluers 
xt shifters
xt brakes 
xt bottom bracket
160 rear, 180 front Avid HS1rotors
WTB Phase wheelset=WTB Frequency team rims 
Novatec hubs F=d811sb, R=d812sb
C2 carbon seatpost
C2 stem
Next headset
Cannondale all mountain saddle
alum. bottle cage
Jagwire Lex-sl cables
Xpedo spry pedals
Easton EC90 riser bars, 715mm
Silicone grips / not pictured
Cannondale QR seat post clamp
Sortie 29x2.1 tires
Titanium and alum. bolts for most stuff

Weighs a little over 23 pounds with my Xpedo Spry pedals ,not terrible for a 30 speed aluminum 29er. ​


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

chomxxo said:


> Haven't seen a light FS 29er posted up in a while so here's mine, 21.40 pounds. Everything is fully race-tested. Awaiting shipment of a carbon steerer that should put me within striking distance of 20.9#


Did you measure the before and after on that steerer? I'm curious, I have the same alloy 321 steerer (amusingly on a Scalpel; I wanted to run a non-OPI stem) and it wasn't that heavy to start.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

I have built a race-ready, more or less weight weenie bike for this race season. With rigid fork. 
Handlebar, seatpost and seatpost clamp still "heavy" (180g, 240g and 51 g) so there are still some room for further improvement. Oh, and derailleur is only an XT (~270g), shifter is also an XT (122g), etc.
Still, it's my lightest bike ever. Including my road bike, which is 9,1 kg... 









Weight is 8,46 kg (18,65 lbs)


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Can you fix the 2nd pic?


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

phlegm said:


> Can you fix the 2nd pic?


Is the 2nd pic OK now?

FYI, the wheelset is an Acros XC Race 29 carbon, I measured 595g for the front and 700g for the rear wheel.  Rims are Duke Lucky Jack 29, 25mm internal rim width.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

semmiho said:


> Is the 2nd pic OK now?
> 
> FYI, the wheelset is an Acros XC Race 29 carbon, I measured 595g for the front and 700g for the rear wheel.  Rims are Duke Lucky Jack 29, 25mm internal rim width.


Thx - nice build and nice weight on the wheelset.


----------



## Bengismo (Apr 1, 2017)

This is my 7.7kg Scott Scale 29er








Its got heavy pedals on it. I have yet to put SPD pedals on and I have some solid carbon forks that will get it down to around 6.7kg if I wanted it really light, but I like it more 'usable' rather than being a no suspension bike.

This is its little brother. A 26er Scale 35 which is about 8.2kg in this picture


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice builds, but the 26" is cheating.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's cheating as 26" wheels are still being used today  - 24" would be cheating (I have seen a custom build with 24" wheels and it just looks wrong) . 26/27.5/29 are all MTB wheel sizes .


----------



## davgus (Oct 29, 2006)

*Chinese frame, Lauf fork, 27.5 plus*


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Very interesting combination of the Lauf, and the plus tires. Can you give us some details on the ride?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

davgus said:


> View attachment 1133213
> View attachment 1133214


That looks like a voided warranty and hospital visit in the making.


----------



## davgus (Oct 29, 2006)

???


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

davgus said:


> ???


Most fork manufacturers require <2" of exposed steerer, between frame and stem. That looks to be more than that.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Fair point - that's a long lever.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Steerer is too far above the frame . It is a carbon steerer so more delicate than a metal version .Shorten the steerer and get a high rise stem .


----------



## davgus (Oct 29, 2006)

It's slightly less than two inches. Lauf doesn't state a restriction on their installation guide. I'm an old fart. Almost all my bikes look like that.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

davgus said:


> It's slightly less than two inches. Lauf doesn't state a restriction on their installation guide. I'm an old fart. Almost all my bikes look like that.


No more than 30mm spacers below the stem . You have way more than that .

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pmwk8vw6...a?dl=0&preview=LaufGrit_InstallationGuide.pdf


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

New Epic HT build. 19.25 lbs as shown. Faux Eagle xx1. 









Frame: Epic S-Works HT medium (890g).
Front Wheel: NOX Skyline 29 | I9 Torch 12x148 | Sapim CX-Ray 
Rear Wheel: NOX Skyline 29 | I9 Torch 15x110 | Sapim CX-Ray
Tires: Maxxis Aspen 2.25 f/r
Rotors: Formula Al Cr 2-Piece 160mm f/r 
Cassette: SRAM X01 10-42 
Fork: '17 Fox Float 32 boost 51mm rake
Cranks: Raceface NEXT SL 175mm 
Chainring: Absolute Black Oval 32, boost 
BB: Raceface PF30 
Seatpost: Specialized Command Post xcp 50mm (418g w/out cable) 
Brake Levers: Shimano XTR M9000 
Shifter: SRAM X01
Dropper Remote: Wolftooth REmote (integrated w brake lever) 
Rear Derailleur: SRAM xx1 
Chain: XMC X11SL 
Bars: Extralite Hyberbar UL 710mm 
Stem: Extralite Hyperstem stealth 80mm
Pedals: Crank Bros Candy 11 
Grips: Crank Bros bolt on 
Saddle: 612 Ergowave Carbon rails









Edit: just installed 2018 Fox 32 Stepcast, 1370g. Total weight dropped to 18.55 lbs. And the fork seems much better suited to the build...first ride yesterday and the new Evol spring and larger neg chamber makes it feel more plush and responsive than the regular 120.

I've just posted this for sale! http://forums.mtbr.com/classifieds/2018-specialized-sworks-epic-ht-medium-1085097.html


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Love that frame!


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Thx Phlegm!


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

That is a solid build for such a light bike, good job.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Thank you John! It's very capable and perfect for where I ride 98% of the time...southern Cal.


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

*Scott Scale custom build*

Could change a few bits to get it lighter but i think 8.32 KG / 18.36 LBS is a good weight for now

Spec as follows:
Frame:	Scale Carbon IMP technology / HMF / Tapered HT PM 160 Disc / BB92 IDS SL DM dropouts for 142x12mm SDS Shock Damping System

Forks:	FOX 32 Step Cast Float Factory Air / Kashima FIT4 3-Modes with low speed adj. / Kabolt 15x110mm axle Tapered steerer / Lockout / Reb. Adj. 100mm travel. Custom stealth decals

Headset: Syncros Pro / Tapered 1.5" - 1 1/8" semi integ. OD 50/61mm / 
ID 44/55mm

Bars: Thomson Carbon / ESI Extra chunky grips

Stem: Thomson Elite X4 90mm

Shifter: Sram XX1 Trigger

Rear Mech: Sram XX1 / Eagle

Speed: 12

Chainset: Sram XX1 Eagle GXP PF Carbon crankarm QF 168 34T

Bottom Bracket: Sram GXP PF integated / shell 41x89.5mm

Cassette: Sram XX1 / Eagle / 10-50 T

Chain: Sram PCXX1 Eagle GOLD

Front Brake: Shimano XTR M9000 Disc 180mm SM-RT81 CL Icetech Rotor

Rear Brake: Shimano XTR M9000 Disc 160mm SM-RT81 CL Icetech Rotor

Wheels: SYNCROS 650B Tubeless ready stealth

Tyres: Front Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO Snakeskin Evo 27.5/650b 2.1
Rear	Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO Snakeskin Evo 27.5/650b 2.1

Seatpost: Thomson inline master piece 31.6 /350mm Black

Seat clamp: Thomson Alloy

Saddle: Charge spoon stealth reflective LTD edition black

Pedals: Spare Nukeproof added just so it has some pedals

Weight: 8.32 KG / 18.36 LBS


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice, a lot of great builds showing up lately! Nicely-chosen components too.

This is why I have to keep upgrading - jerks!


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

gotta keep you on your toes!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd like to draw the attention to this thread on the weightweenies forum.

If there was a Oscar for weightweenies I'd give it to this guy:
Scott RC Scale/Spark 900 SL (Goal: sub6,6kg/sub8kg) - Weight Weenies


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

andrepsz said:


> I'd like to draw the attention to this thread on the weightweenies forum.
> 
> If there was a Oscar for weightweenies I'd give it to this guy:
> Scott RC Scale/Spark 900 SL (Goal: sub6,6kg/sub8kg) - Weight Weenies


This guy reminds me of Eliflap.


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

MattMay said:


> New Epic HT build. 19.25 lbs as shown. Faux Eagle xx1.
> 
> View attachment 1133736
> 
> ...


seriously well done man, it reminds me a bit of this.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

andrepsz said:


> I'd like to draw the attention to this thread on the weightweenies forum.
> 
> If there was a Oscar for weightweenies I'd give it to this guy:
> Scott RC Scale/Spark 900 SL (Goal: sub6,6kg/sub8kg) - Weight Weenies


This guy is awesome but I have seen better . Bottom line is this is what WW is all about .


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

andrepsz said:


> I'd like to draw the attention to this thread on the weightweenies forum.
> 
> If there was a Oscar for weightweenies I'd give it to this guy:
> Scott RC Scale/Spark 900 SL (Goal: sub6,6kg/sub8kg) - Weight Weenies


Couldn't do that. Those were some good looking frames and the paint is just not worth it to me. I'll keep the extra 60g or whatever he said it was.

Impressive though.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Radioinactive said:


> seriously well done man, it reminds me a bit of this.
> 
> View attachment 1135002


Thanks! Definite color scheme kin.


----------



## Natpeters (Mar 25, 2017)

Some great looking bikes here! Here's another from the black & gold family; a Scott Scale SL that I'm finishing up for my son. This is my first mtb build, and I wasn't setting out for a true ww build, but it's coming out pretty good.









17.85# sans pedals (not trying to cheat the weigh-in, but he hasn't found pedals that he likes yet). He has Ritchey WCS pedals currently, but doesn't care for them. Any replacement suggestions? Xpedo or XTR?'s He's about 125#, so something with Ti spindles would work.
View attachment 1136117


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice build, especially for a first stab at it.

Crank Bros Eggbeater 11 are about as light as you'll find in a mainstream pedal. I run them myself, and they just happen to be gold:
https://www.crankbrothers.com/product/eggbeater-11


----------



## Natpeters (Mar 25, 2017)

phlegm said:


> Nice build, especially for a first stab at it.
> 
> Crank Bros Eggbeater 11 are about as light as you'll find in a mainstream pedal. I run them myself, and they just happen to be gold:
> https://www.crankbrothers.com/product/eggbeater-11


Thanks phlegm; I had my eye on those. I had a pair of CB Candy's on my bike, but found the release inconsistent on those (locked me in on an aborted rock-garden run, followed a finger bent 90 degrees in the opposite direction of what it should have been). Do the Eggbeaters and Candys share the same spring/retention, or are they a bit different between the two?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've never used the Candys, but the mechanism obviously appears to be the same, although I can't confirm.

Your only choices are cleat orientation for release degrees, and the shim which can help/hurt depending on the shoes.


----------



## Richardwyngaard (Dec 6, 2007)

*Giant Anthem*

I have been busy with a custom Anthem build for some time. 
I find it hilarious that most bike manufacturers claimed weights are so wrong. The vast majority quote weights with showroom tyres and no pedals.... I also wanted to build a light weight aluminum bike that was race ready and not just built to hang on a scale. This bike races almost every weekend and bombs through rock gardens with no fear of punctures/breakage.

Anyway my build is as follows:

27.5 Anthem Aluxx frame. (2014)
Kcnc handlebar and stem. Scandium
ESI grips
Kcnc seat post scandium
Selle Italia SLR TT saddle 
ZTR crest wheels/ thirteen hubs
Raceface next G4 crank
XTR pedals 
XT drivetrain 1x11/ 11-42
XT brakes/ custom discs 
Rockshox SID World Cup XX fork
Conti raceking protection tyres

Weight 10.3kg/ 10.6 (with pedals)

Thoughts? Thanks... will post a pic when I get to my laptop.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Natpeters said:


> Thanks phlegm; I had my eye on those. I had a pair of CB Candy's on my bike, but found the release inconsistent on those (locked me in on an aborted rock-garden run, followed a finger bent 90 degrees in the opposite direction of what it should have been). Do the Eggbeaters and Candys share the same spring/retention, or are they a bit different between the two?


Bit late to the party...but I have three pairs of CB pedals (Eggbeater, Candy, and Mallet 3's) the release tension on all of them feel the same to me.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

2015 Pivot Mach429SL - 25.62 pounds, with Rockshox Pike, pedals and dropper post:










Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*12.4lbs - front suspension, full drivetrain, bar and stem plugs and 15mm blt thru*

Lots of work involved :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## Richardwyngaard (Dec 6, 2007)

*Bullet, my custom Anthem 27.5*







































My 10,7Kg Racing Rig. Full custom. Stripped raw aluminum with brushed finish. Scandium and Carbon bits. Built to race. 

Only thing remaining from the original bike is the Stem.. I am waiting for a 98g Scandium Stem from KCNC.

Final Build:

Custom Build: Anthem 27.5

Original Bike 12.1 KG with pedals and light tyres. 
Build based on: Anthem 27.5 ALUXX frame / Fox CTD Shock

KCNC SC Wing Stem
KCNC Scandium 'Bone' handlebar
KCNC Scandium 8000 Seatpost 
Selle Italia - SLR TT Saddle
Next SL G4 Carbon crank / BB
XT 1x11 shifter
XT 11-42 cassette
XT 1x11 derailleur
Bontrager XR2/XR3 tyres
Rockshox SID- XX world cup fork/carbon crown
XT chain
XTR cleats
ZTR crest Rims laced to 'Thirteen' hubs 
Quaxar Iris Rotors
XT brake set
Cane Creek '40' Headset.
Full paint strip and brushed aluminum finish with black linkage respray

Final weight with pedals: 10, 648Kg


----------



## NP (Feb 19, 2016)

Seb K said:


> Lots of work involved :thumbsup: !!!


Have you ridden it yet?


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

NiklasP said:


> Have you ridden it yet?


Yup . It is now a show bike . I have started a new project for the lightest full suss but I am using an aluminium frame . I have accepted the challenge .


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Seb K said:


> Lots of work involved :thumbsup: !!!


This!


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

That Giant is nice! 

Just an idea but taking a look to that extremely light hardtail probably a new topic would be created for 'fair play' purposes , like 'Post your light-weight, race-ready and race-proven bikes'!


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

semmiho said:


> Is the 2nd pic OK now?
> 
> FYI, the wheelset is an Acros XC Race 29 carbon, I measured 595g for the front and 700g for the rear wheel.  Rims are Duke Lucky Jack 29, 25mm internal rim width.


What tires are on these and what's the weight with the tires? Thanks


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

ReturnOfTheMTB said:


> What tires are on these and what's the weight with the tires? Thanks


Front tire: Maxxis Ikon 2.35 TR 3C MaxxSpeed, 705g
Rear tire: Maxxis Ikon 2.2 TR EXO 3C MaxxSpeed, 625g
70-80ml Stans No Flats Race sealant used. Unfortunately I haven't measured the wheelset with those tires installed.

Setup sligtly changed in the recent 2 months, front tire is a Rocket Ron 2.25 SnakeSkin LTR now (~610g), rear tire is a Maxxis Aspen 2.1 TR EXO (630g) and front fork has been also changed to a DT Swiss OPM O.L.. Stem also changed from Syntace F149 (titanium screws version, 120g) to a 90 mm PRC 17° (also Ti-screws) which is 106g and gives me a more comfortable position. Actually I changed it only because of the purpose of lowering the handlebar a bit.








(Current weight? Good question, I will measure it soon.)


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

andrepsz said:


> This!
> View attachment 1148651


Yup that always gets people talking . It is comfortable . Selle SMP and Becker Carbon also make half saddles . TBH if I added the nose which I could easily do it would only add another 12 or so grams so wouldn't make an overall difference but to me that is unnecessary weight as it isn't needed .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

andrepsz said:


> This!
> View attachment 1148651


Better ?!!!


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Seb K said:


> Better ?!!!


I never disliked it! Lol....I actually think it make sense and on the first version without the nose it looks also easier to tuck sitting on the top tube for better aerodynamics on the downhills, more room for the body...just make those front edges round (about 5g less....lol)


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*8.590kg (18.9lbs)*

Now this weight is with a large aluminium frame so I'm not doing myself any favours to get the weight down but this is a start . A lot of parts are left overs from my other project and others are new and modified . This is the weight I am starting at and I aim to get it below 7kg although this could take a while . Definitely will be ditching the frame for a medium carbon .


----------



## cbarlow (Sep 7, 2009)

Seb K said:


> Now this weight is with a large aluminium frame so I'm not doing myself any favours to get the weight down but this is a start . A lot of parts are left overs from my other project and others are new and modified . This is the weight I am starting at and I aim to get it below 7kg although this could take a while . Definitely will be ditching the frame for a medium carbon .


cool joke bro


----------



## HyperSprite (Mar 14, 2014)

Natpeters said:


> XTR?'s


I've tried just about everything and the XTRs are the best I have found. They may not be as light as the eggbeaters but they work perfect every time.


----------



## Rako (Sep 1, 2017)

*Blast from the past*

Let me land the time machine here and roll out what may be a Granddaddy of WW bikes. Back when I spec'd this bike out it was more referred to as "Counting Grams". When I originally picked out the brakes they were going to be a light weight set of cantilevers. The bike shop manager called me and said that I may want to rethink the brake selection. They had just gotten a visit from the Shimano rep and had a demonstration of their new V-brakes. Disk brakes were extremely rare and super heavy at the time. Suspension forks had only been out in the mainstream for a few years. Full suspension bikes were also limited and carbon fiber was just making it's way into the bike world. Here are the spec's on my 1995 Specialized M2 Stumpjumper FS. I still have and ride this bike today.

Frame: Specialized M2 Stumpjumper FS 18"
Fork: Manitou Mach 5 SX (AL)

Headset: Dia Compe Kontac DL
Stem: Kore Lite 150mm 0 rise w Ti bolts
Stem Cap: Club Roost w AL bolt
Handlebar: Scott Thermoplastic LFX 120g
Grips: Specialized S Works
Barends: Specialized A1 Dirt Rods w Ti bolts

Brakes: Shimano XT w Ti bolts
Brake Pads: Shimano XT w Ti nut
Brake levers/shifters: Shimano XT rapid fire 8 spd w Ti bolts
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT w Ti bolts
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XT w Ti bolts
Cables: Shimano
Cassette: Shimano M737 8spd 11-28
Chain: Shimano HG90
Cranks: Kooka Vader w AL bolts 
Chainrings: Shimano XT 20, 32, 44 w AL bolts
Bottom Bracket: TNT Hard Drive Ti
Pedals: Shimano M747 with Action Tec hollow Ti spindles

Hub Skewers: Kore Elite Ti
Rims: Mavic 217 sup 32 hole
Hubs: TNT Hard Drive Ti
Nipples: DT aluminium
Spokes: DT Revolution DB 1.8x1.5x1.8 261mm F 263 mm B
Tires: Specialized Team Control F/Master B 1.95's (Fatboy slicks/road)
Tubes:Specialized Ultra Light

Saddle: Selle italia Flite Ti
Seatpost: Specialized (Tohoma) 30.9x350 w Ti bolts
Seatpost Binder: Specialized with custom Ti bolt

Bottle cage: Schwinn AL w AL bolts

Bike hits the scale at 20.76 lbs/9.44 kgs/9,436 g as pictured above.

I've recently changed out my seat for a new Flite Ti Flow and the seatpost is now a Thomson Masterpiece 0 offset (silver). I also have a couple other vintage Kore stems that are shorter and have more rise to play around with so I'm not so stretched out. It was fine a couple of decades ago but, not so easy on my 50 + year old back now. These changes should increase comfort quite a bit. 
This winter I'm going to have the rear derailleur inside cage machined out of aluminum. I'm also going to have some material machined away from the seatpost clamp and redo the Ti bolt. Then there are some Ti bolts that I will replace with AL ones as well as some lighter jockey wheels. I'm not interested in changing out a lot of parts on this bike as I want to keep it looking vintage. With these changes it should drop to sub 20 pounds or right around 9 kg even. I only ride with the Master tires on special occasions to reduce their wear. They are in great shape still despite their age. I still use the Fatboy slicks for road and paved trail riding. Otherwise I've used more modern off road tires throughout the years. Next year I'll likely go with Ron/Ralph combo.
I had this bike built for when I was racing and to be an express elevator for taking my 200 lb can up the face of ski hills around here, and that's what it did in my youth. This bike in its lifetime has also seen as much air time as your average 747. Much less nowadays for the long climbs and flights, but just as fun as ever turning circles whether it in the woods or pavement.


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

6.7 kg


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

2018 S-Works Epic Hardtail, with Di2: 17.42 lbs / 7.9 kg

Build details here.


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

8,04kg. Enjoy!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Rallyator said:


> 8,04kg. Enjoy!


Give us some details on the specs!


----------



## Rallyator (Nov 11, 2008)

Scott Scale Team Edition (2008) around 1,08 kg
RS SID WC tuned 1,1 kg
Ritchey Superlogic carbon 1,4kg
Tune stubby 74gr
Saevid S1 saddle 81gr
Sram X0 crankset
DA rear mech
Xpedo XMF08TT pedals 215gr
Extralite ULR stem 89gr
Extralite barends 38gr
Mortop handlebar (56cm) 87gr
Formula R1 brakes and rotors
XTR SL-M970A shifters
Maxxis Larsen TT LUST 1,9' 590gr/each
Ti hardware all around


----------



## Dangerholm (Sep 10, 2017)

That's a nice Scale, those ISP frames where quite cool and really pushed it when it came to weight. Good to see one still up and running!

I saw now that I was mentioned earlier here, thanks for the kind words andrepsz!

The Spark is now finished at last. Really bad weather here at the moment, so waiting for a nice day to take some proper pics, but here's a short clip until then.

Scott Spark RC 900 SL with pretty much everything tuned or custom to some extent. Frame, shock and carbon frame hardware etc is 1641g for example.

7331,5g / 16,162lbs
So should be the lightest 29" full suspension bike out there, but feel free to prove me wrong. 

Weight with other (better/real) tires:
Thunder Burt 2,1" LiteSkin: 7473,3g
Rocket Ron 2,25" LiteSkin: 7701,7g
Rocket Ron 2,25" SnakeSkin: 7841,7g

Will take pics with those tires too, and also with the DT/Dugast wheels that I'll mostly use on this bike.
Then there's my even lighter Scott Scale build being finished soon too, just one part missing now.






And so you don't think it's just a show bike.. Sure, it had a few different parts during the summer since it wasn't finished, but the bike has been raced and seen quite a few miles already. :thumbsup:


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

That is Amazing and makes my 13lb. Rigid SS 29er look like a Pig. I am totally stealing this guys ideas for my next Weight Weenie SS build. Stay tuned for it after I recover from my Spinal Surgery in November. it's going to be a Congratulations on getting back on the bike present to myself. Shooting for Sub 10lb. rigid 29er SS.


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

21.68 lb.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

My winter bike, updated.

Full story here


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*15.1lbs/6.87kg full suspension*

 Beat that !!!


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Dangerholm said:


> That's a nice Scale, those ISP frames where quite cool and really pushed it when it came to weight. Good to see one still up and running!
> 
> I saw now that I was mentioned earlier here, thanks for the kind words andrepsz!
> 
> ...


F*cking awesome! Now post your Scale


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

*Hongfu - FM058 custom*

Here is my 2018 marathon beast, 
FM058 frame, custom paint & stickers. 
I let you look at the pics, feel free to ask for details.

Thanks to BIKE AHEAD composites for the RS wheels, Darimo Carbon Fiber for feather light cockpit & seatpost, Gelu carbon creation for the stunning saddle, KA Engineering for titanium ring & Garbaruk Bike Components for the superb 10/50 cassette.
9,380kg

Read the full story here 
and more pictures there



Details,


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Have you thought about a bolt-on replacement through axle?

The stock DT axles aren't super heavy, but you can find a replacement at 60% of the weight.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Dangerholm said:


> The Spark is now finished at last. Really bad weather here at the moment, so waiting for a nice day to take some proper pics, but here's a short clip until then.
> 
> Scott Spark RC 900 SL with pretty much everything tuned or custom to some extent. Frame, shock and carbon frame hardware etc is 1641g for example.
> 
> ...


Great piece on Pinkbike...even the notoriously snarky commenters gave you props all around. Would love to see even more of your frame prep process. Saw the one short vid on Instagram where you started scraping with a buck knife. More stage by stage pics or vids either here or on Instagram would be awesome. Interested in the scraping, the sanding, any sealing, and the customer decal work. Congrats on a truly great project!!


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

@tskubi

Tell me your thoughts about the post and saddle. Flex / comfort / etc. 
What do you weigh?


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

tangerineowl said:


> @tskubi
> 
> Tell me your thoughts about the post and saddle. Flex / comfort / etc.
> What do you weigh?


The post flex a little bit more than its MCFK rival I have on another bike, allowing a little confort for a HT,
Gelu saddles are my favorites, their shape suits me so well I can ride 10+ hours with no pain (I come from tune concorde & speed, Frm blackhole). E1 model (on the above bike setup) flex a little bit more than P1 model witch is rather monolithic.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like your links are dead. Can you re-post them?


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Le Duke said:


> Looks like your links are dead. Can you re-post them?


link edited, hope they'll stay.


----------



## cbenj42 (Jul 16, 2012)

@tskubi How did you manage to route the cables and brake hose through only one cable port? Do you have any photos of that process? 

It looks much cleaner than the recommended setup; I've always had trouble with cable management on Chinese frames.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

cbenj42 said:


> @tskubi How did you manage to route the cables and brake hose through only one cable port? Do you have any photos of that process?


you can route up to 3 cables or brake hose for each side of the head tube,



down to the bottom bracket or rear shock


using these little bits and pieces to keep everything neat


of course, inside routing takes time and can be some how stressful, but it is worth the pain. I am not bothered by cables any more when I carry the bike on rough conditions and can concentrate on what matters most.


----------



## Erwandy (Jan 8, 2016)

*BMC TeamElite 05 26. Project Osprey 26*

Here's my 26er XC Racer for 2018 seasons.

Currently 90% completed.
Weight: *8890g* (with training wheels)































Gunning for *8.4Kg* when completed with Race Wheels.

Build details here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weeni...uild-usd$1000-insanity-redefined-1065390.html


----------



## beattle2 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Flyxii 26er with my S-works leftovers - 18.9 LBS*

Cracked my epic and put the remaining parts on a Flyxii. Made a few substitutions where needed.

Frame: Flyxii FR207 BB30 with 142 rear spacing
Wheels: Roval Control SL 2010 (aluminum rims) converted to 142 and XD
Tires: Conti race kings
Valve stems: WTB
Rotors: KCNC Kastidor
Brakes: Sram XX
Cassette: E Thirteen 9-46 TRS race
Fork: Specialized S-Works w/brain
Crankset: S-works Fact with Wolf tooth CAMO and CAMO 32 ring
Bottom Bracket: E Thirteen BB30
Pedals: XTR
Chain: KMC X11SL
Rear deraileur: XX1
Seatpost: Hylix
Seat clamp: KCNC
Seat: S-works Toupe
Headset: Flyxii bearings with S-Works caps
Spacers:KCNC
Stem Cap: Specialized 
Stem: Syntace Force 109
Bars: Hylix
Grips: ESI 
Chain guard: Specialized with Helicopter tape in strategic locations
Cables: Jagwire

Bike was boring with no graphics so I slapped on the decals.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

I have just finished building a full-suspension XCM bike. This is not an extremely light-weight build I know, however I tried to get the most out from the money that I could spend for this build.  I mostly used my existing parts and equipment for this, I had to buy only a few things. The goal was, build a fully which will go under 10 kilograms. I achieved successfully, measured 9.76 kg (~21.5 lbs) with pedals. 

I still need to measure a few parts (see text with 'not measured') but I have measured almost all parts anyway.

Frame:	Lux CF 2018	~2100 g (not measured)
Headset:	Cane Creek 40	~100 g (not measured)
Fork:	Fox 32 Perf StepCast	~1450 g with remote (not measured)
Fork axle	Fox Kabolt 15x110mm	36 g
Headset spacers:	4x5mm carbon, Canyon	~10 g (not measured)
Rear Shifter:	Shimano XT I-Spec II	129 g
Magura ShiftMix I-spec II matchmaker: 20 g
Front Derailleur cover:	---eletric tape only--- 
Rear Derailleur	Deore XT Sh+ SGS	275 g
Wheelset: Acros Race 29 carbon 29 (non-boost) 1296 g
Front Brake:	Magura MT8 raceline limited	196 g
Rear Brake:	Magura MT8 raceline limited	206 g
Front disc:	Magura Storm SL 160mm	92 g
Rear disc:	Hayes L6 160mm	93 g
Front hub boost adapter:	NOW8 15x100 -> 15x110 conv.	17 g
Cog:	sram x01	263 g
Bottom Bracket:	Shimano BB91-41A PressFit	74 g
Cranks:	Shimano XTR	521 g
Crank bolts:	WolfTooth 10mm	13 g
Front chainring:	Superstar oval 32t raptor	41 g
Stem::	Syntace F149 Ti-tuned	123 g
Handlebar: PRC 720mm 122 g
Grips: Ritchey Superlogic	14 g
Quick release	DT Swiss/Canyon?	~75 g (not measured yet)
Seatpost:	PRC carbon	187 g
Seatpost clamp:	Canyon alu 34.9	~21 g (not measured yet)
Saddle:	Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio	134 g
Front tire	RocketRon SSkin 29x2.25 603 g
Rear tire	Maxxis Aspen EXO 2.1	620 g
Tubeless rim strip	-	~15 g
chain:	Shimano 11s	268 g
tire sealant	Stan's sealant 2x70 ml	~140g
chainstay protector	Canyon	~30 g (integrated, could not measure)
Pedals:	Xpedo M Force Ti 8	215 g


----------



## rebnah (Mar 8, 2015)

Ive just bit the bullet and gone for a 2016 brand new Scott scale RC700 but added a XX1 shifter and XX1 cassette to the order so its a full groupset.
Im also having my spare Fox Factory SC forks fitted along with a tubeless setup.

I will sell the Rocksox forks along with the XO shifter and cassette.

Will post images when its finished along with the weight.


----------



## winters.benjamin (Feb 3, 2016)

tskubi said:


> you can route up to 3 cables or brake hose for each side of the head tube,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful build.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

semmiho said:


> Frame:Lux CF 2018~2100 g (not measured)
> 
> Wheelset: Acros Race 29 carbon 29 (non-boost) 1296 g
> 
> View attachment 1180029


Was hoping Canyon 2018s would be boost but I guess not. :-(


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

MattMay said:


> Was hoping Canyon 2018s would be boost but I guess not. :-(


This one came with 12x142. But the new Lux is coming, the *real* 2018 model completely redesigned.  I have found a few really nice pictures on German forums, maybe this one will be BOOST:








There are a few rumors already, maybe the new fully will be shown to the public at Cape Epic, early March.


----------



## winters.benjamin (Feb 3, 2016)

semmiho said:


> This one came with 12x142. But the new Lux is coming, the *real* 2018 model completely redesigned.  I have found a few really nice pictures on German forums, maybe this one will be BOOST:
> View attachment 1182159
> 
> 
> There are a few rumors already, maybe the new fully will be shown to the public at Cape Epic, early March.


I'm not an expert, but that frame looks a little too small for your man there.....


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

winters.benjamin said:


> I'm not an expert, but that frame looks a little too small for your man there.....


Looking at the pictures here, there is nothing wrong with the frame size. 
https://esmtb.com/nueva-canyon-lux-cf/


----------



## winters.benjamin (Feb 3, 2016)

semmiho said:


> Looking at the pictures here, there is nothing wrong with the frame size.
> https://esmtb.com/nueva-canyon-lux-cf/
> View attachment 1182296


Is that Alban in the first pic?


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

winters.benjamin said:


> Is that Alban in the first pic?


Yes


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

6.45 kilos=14lb 2oz


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

With my fav mud tyres i added 3 oz approx on the rear. Here is the build in detail

Trimble 2005 frame build 2017 14lb 2oz/6.45kg
20'' Frame Carbon monocoque = 3lb 1oz
Trigon Carbon fork = 496 g
KCNC SC11 alloy post clamp= 10g
Extralite UltraStar 3 steerer binder= 6
Extralite HyperStem 90 l 6 d rise = 72 
Riesel carbon 'Girl' steerer cap =4g
Ax Lightness Poseidon 6 carbon bar = 98 g
JRC carbon bar end plugs = 5 g
Foam grips = 20g
Microshift SL-A10 Thumbshifters 110 g
Extralite Ultra 2 Brakes = 197 set
Extralite Ultra 2 Levers = 51g
Extralite UltraTop/Bottom 34 headset = 45 g
Darimo T1 Carbon post 25.4 250 long + 26.8 shim = 79 g
Riesel Stuhl girl Carbon seat = 92 g 
JRC carbon bottle cage = 12g
Xepedo TT08 = 215g pr
THM Clavicula M3 cranks /BB set/Spider 453g
Specialites TA chain rings 42,34 = 72/33
Hope Alloy chainring bolts = 8g
SRAM Chain 1071 hollow pin = 233 g
SEQLite alloy cassette = 119g
*Shimano Ultegra rear mech = Ti/Carbon parts 172g
Shimano Ultegra frt mech = 104g
CONTROLTECH light race skewers= 30g
Stans ZTR 355 rims F=347 R=355
Extralite HyperTerra 28 Front wheel= 507 g
Extralite HyperTerra 28 Rear wheel= 598 g
Ti spokes & triple butted
Tubolite S inner tubes 1.8-2.4 = 45g 
GEAX Gato mud 1.7= 440
Conti Mud King Protection 1.8 = 515 g
Conti Race King 2''= 431 
VDO 3.1WR Computer = 34 g


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*World's lightest MTB - 4.5kg*


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

World's Lightest 29ers

https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/03/2...-29er-mountain-bikes-are-a-scott-spark-scale/


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

MattMay said:


> World's Lightest 29ers
> 
> https://www.bikerumor.com/2018/03/2...-29er-mountain-bikes-are-a-scott-spark-scale/


Gee, thanks a lot Matt. My bike always seems so heavy after seeing those.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol! But I bet yours are a lot more durable!


----------



## poynt (Jan 15, 2004)

but isn't this the fundermental quandry with being a WW. How light do we make things compared to their inherent fragility. We have to try new things be it new carbon products or take things into our own hands and try and push what are usually already light products to their new limits. You can't compare the quality of carbon products from even say 5 yrs ago to the ones of today. Their strength have increased with often litte icrease in weight even to tuned items from the past. Some things work some don't (carbon rotors are still an item that isn't there yet) but 29" rims that are now just as light but wider and stronger than any of the old 26" show how technology has improved, same with frames. There will always be people willing to push the limits and experiment so we should always be accomodating in our opinions and advice.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

poynt said:


> but isn't this the fundermental quandry with being a WW. How light do we make things compared to their inherent fragility. We have to try new things be it new carbon products or take things into our own hands and try and push what are usually already light products to their new limits. You can't compare the quality of carbon products from even say 5 yrs ago to the ones of today. Their strength have increased with often litte icrease in weight even to tuned items from the past. Some things work some don't (carbon rotors are still an item that isn't there yet) but 29" rims that are now just as light but wider and stronger than any of the old 26" show how technology has improved, same with frames. There will always be people willing to push the limits and experiment so we should always be accomodating in our opinions and advice.


Precisely . Been saying this for a long time but some just don't get it but love to criticise .


----------



## winters.benjamin (Feb 3, 2016)

poynt said:


> but isn't this the fundermental quandry with being a WW. How light do we make things compared to their inherent fragility. We have to try new things be it new carbon products or take things into our own hands and try and push what are usually already light products to their new limits. You can't compare the quality of carbon products from even say 5 yrs ago to the ones of today. Their strength have increased with often litte icrease in weight even to tuned items from the past. Some things work some don't (carbon rotors are still an item that isn't there yet) but 29" rims that are now just as light but wider and stronger than any of the old 26" show how technology has improved, same with frames. There will always be people willing to push the limits and experiment so we should always be accomodating in our opinions and advice.


Yup, I love watching WWs push the boundaries. It helps me set expectations. And if they're not breaking anything, they're not pushing boundaries hard enough.


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*6.5kg Full Suspension - World's Lightest*

Could get the weight lower but wanted a bike with all the comforts so flat pedals, full alcantara upholstery (both saddle and grips), innertubes and trail ready wheelset .


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Seb K said:


> Could get the weight lower but wanted a bike with all the comforts so flat pedals, full alcantara upholstery (both saddle and grips), innertubes and trail ready wheelset .


Uh, aren't you going to have chain problems at full travel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winters.benjamin (Feb 3, 2016)

Seb K said:


> Could get the weight lower but wanted a bike with all the comforts so flat pedals, full alcantara upholstery (both saddle and grips), innertubes and trail ready wheelset .


Why innertubes?


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> Uh, aren't you going to have chain problems at full travel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chain isn't fully tight . Just slack enough .


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

winters.benjamin said:


> Why innertubes?


Lighter setup . Tyres and tubes come to 410grams each .


----------



## winters.benjamin (Feb 3, 2016)

Seb K said:


> Lighter setup . Tyres and tubes come to 410grams each .


Got it. I thought you were putting tubes in to make it more 'trail ready' which didn't make a lot of sense to me (tubes make my life miserable on my local trails) but doing it for weight savings makes more sense.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> Uh, aren't you going to have chain problems at full travel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry it will never use full travel or see dirt.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

alexbn921 said:


> Don't worry it will never use full travel or see dirt.


I'd like to see what a 75 degree HTA with undamped suspension feels like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

Le Duke said:


> I'd like to see what a 75 degree HTA with undamped suspension feels like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually the Lauf works well . After I modified it last year I tested it and feels good . It retracts slowly not fast like you would expect . TBH I would use it as a weight weenie fork over any other . Less things to go wrong, very light and does the job .


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

alexbn921 said:


> Don't worry it will never use full travel or see dirt.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

20.9-lb FS 29er, M9007 Pro-Mance frame with ultralight T800/T1000 construction. Initial plan was to stay under 20 lbs, but the frame came back 200g heavier than expected, so I kind of gave up. I could still get it under 20 pounds by switching out Maxxis Ikons for Rocket Rons, going stingier on sealant, getting a boutique seatpost, and switching to eggbeaters. But at this point it's just a race machine with a few extra grams over 20 pounds.

Full review: http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/21lb-fs-29er-build-pro-mance-m9007-1076993.html


----------



## winters.benjamin (Feb 3, 2016)

sissypants said:


> 20.9-lb FS 29er, M9007 Pro-Mance frame with ultralight T800/T1000 construction. Initial plan was to stay under 20 lbs, but the frame came back 200g heavier than expected, so I kind of gave up. I could still get it under 20 pounds by switching out Maxxis Ikons for Rocket Rons, going stingier on sealant, getting a boutique seatpost, and switching to eggbeaters. But at this point it's just a race machine with a few extra grams over 20 pounds.
> 
> Full review: http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/21lb-fs-29er-build-pro-mance-m9007-1076993.html
> 
> ...


Shoot. That thing looks great.


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats, very nice build!
20.9 lbs is still quite OK for a race ready fully, consider that most of the stock 29er hardtails are heavier. 

tip for pedals. if you are using Shimano cleats then I would go for Xpedo M-Force 8 Ti. 213-215 grams for the pair, 100g lighter than XTRs and bearings last much longer than in an Exustar E-PM215Ti and others...


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

semmiho said:


> I would go for Xpedo M-Force 8 Ti. 213-215 grams for the pair, 100g lighter than XTRs and bearings last much longer than in an Exustar E-PM215Ti and others...


Thanks! I didn't know about these pedals. I thought I was done spending money for a while...


----------



## Leo_camargos (Oct 18, 2013)

*Canyon Exceed CF SLX S 7.6 kg (16.8 lb) with heavy tubes*

















Final Weight will be 7.25kg / 15.99 lb after converting tubeless.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

sissypants said:


> 20.9-lb FS 29er, M9007 Pro-Mance frame with ultralight T800/T1000 construction. Initial plan was to stay under 20 lbs, but the frame came back 200g heavier than expected, so I kind of gave up. I could still get it under 20 pounds by switching out Maxxis Ikons for Rocket Rons, going stingier on sealant, getting a boutique seatpost, and switching to eggbeaters. But at this point it's just a race machine with a few extra grams over 20 pounds.
> 
> Full review: http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/21lb-fs-29er-build-pro-mance-m9007-1076993.html
> 
> ...


Mind sharing the frame weight only at what size? I like the shock rocker matching the fork 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dangerholm (Sep 10, 2017)

Just thought I'd share this updated version of my Scott Spark RC 900 SL.
New looks and 7.67kg/16.91 with "real" tires.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Are you saying papier-mâché isn't appropriate tire material? 

Nice build dude.


----------



## Dangerholm (Sep 10, 2017)

phlegm said:


> Are you saying papier-mâché isn't appropriate tire material?
> 
> Nice build dude.


Haha luckily we mostly got round rocks around here where I live, with far between the sharp ones. So RS/LiteSkin actually works very well.
But it's still sub 8kg with SnakeSkins so it's alright!

Thanks!


----------



## Dangerholm (Sep 10, 2017)

Spamming away with a bunch of pics as well. Had some proper rides on it over the last few days, some minor adjustments but otherwise it's just great.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Such an awesome bike mate!


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I like all the photos ... except the last one.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

andrepsz said:


> Mind sharing the frame weight only at what size? I like the shock rocker matching the fork
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Frame weight is heavy, 2020g. Shock was 211g, hardware is additional weight.

The entire bike actually weighed 20.5 lbs after I took it to the scale after switching out with Maxxis Forekaster tires and going stingier on sealant. RoRos would have put it down below 20lbs I speculate.


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

Dangerholm said:


> Spamming away with a bunch of pics as well. Had some proper rides on it over the last few days, some minor adjustments but otherwise it's just great.


Wicked ride, man. How much does that beard weigh?


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

alexdi said:


> Wicked ride, man. How much does that beard weigh?


Haha, we want scale shot!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangerholm (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks!
Well my Kern scale only goes up to 3000g so no clue... :lol:


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Dangerholm said:


> Spamming away with a bunch of pics as well. Had some proper rides on it over the last few days, some minor adjustments but otherwise it's just great.


Seriously, you have done an awesome job! Hundreds and hundreds of build hours I am sure. Bike has come a long ways aesthetically since the Pinkbike article. Puts my bike to shame. Super light, I can hardly comprehend how the grams add up to just that weight! You must have loaded pressurized helium in that frame.

Any sponsorship deals coming from Scott yet?


----------



## Dangerholm (Sep 10, 2017)

sissypants said:


> Seriously, you have done an awesome job! Hundreds and hundreds of build hours I am sure. Bike has come a long ways aesthetically since the Pinkbike article. Puts my bike to shame. Super light, I can hardly comprehend how the grams add up to just that weight! You must have loaded pressurized helium in that frame.
> 
> Any sponsorship deals coming from Scott yet?


Thanks a lot for those words!
Just like you say it all adds up. And what I'm really happy about is that they ride so well when pushing them. They got lockout and good suspension, big gearing, good enough braking power (yes even with flimsy Ashima discs, only real problem with them is uneven pad wear) and lighter than most no matter how heavy tires you put on there.
Which is also probably one of the biggest reasons why so many people seem to like them, even non xc rider or weight weenies haha.

I actually sold the DT wheels which gave me a "clean canvas" to start from. Those set the theme from the start, but felt good going a cleaner route and still have it "pop" a bit more compared to the Scale thanks to the metallic blue.

Went wild with the paint job for my Genius build though, I honestly just wanted to build a bike that put a huge smile on me when I see it. And it does! Just waiting for a custom CNC'd remote with integrated Di2 shift buttons, then it'll be finished.

No sponsorship yet really, but we've been in contact and maybe we can figure something win-win out for any upcoming build.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

New Santa Cruz Blur


----------



## norsk biker (Jul 20, 2011)

*20.5 lb Storck*









This bike is a light and nimble climbing machine. It chews up PNW single tracks like nobodies business. I currently have it set up as a 1 x 10 which has worked out well for this area. For a heavier rider (ca. 210 lbs) it strikes the right balance for light weight and strength.

Weight with Susp.fork = 20.5 lbs
Carbon Fork = 19 lbs
Fox 32 Fit 100 Terralogik
Tune wheel set (sub 1400 gm)
Extra light cranks and 32t chainring
KMC X10SL DLC, Red
Sram XO 1099 Cassett 11-36
XO shifter/derailer
Truvativ Nior T40 Flat Bar
Origin 8 Stem
USE, Alien 360 seat post


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Zerort said:


> New Santa Cruz Blur
> View attachment 1219285


Zerort, whats the full build spec please?


----------



## Hood Rich (Jun 2, 2018)

Just got this Custom Volvo FSI 2019 Hi Mod a couple days back. Wheelset is a relaced Stan's Podium SRD with extralite front lefty hub, DT 240s rear and Sapim Super Spokes. 1.14kg total. XX1 groupset and brakes with SisL2 crank along with Ax Lightness Stem, handlebar and seatpost.

Apologies if the pictures don't do justice. The clearer ones just don't seem to be able to get uploaded.


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW! Holy smoke that's cool! Custom paint job? Is there anywhere one can find more pics and details on this build?

Nice work man!


----------



## Hood Rich (Jun 2, 2018)

Crossmaxx said:


> WOW! Holy smoke that's cool! Custom paint job? Is there anywhere one can find more pics and details on this build?
> 
> Nice work man!


Hey bro. It's just a limited edition Retro Volvo Frame. The other colour being the red one.They sell them as a frame and fork combi. Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh......well played, sir, well played...that Cannondale...


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

Dangerholm said:


> Spamming away with a bunch of pics as well. Had some proper rides on it over the last few days, some minor adjustments but otherwise it's just great.


Hey, I emailed Trickstuff to order brakes, and they said silver brakes can only come with a black reservoir cap. You've got silver reservoir caps! How did you do that? /silly first world questions


----------



## Dangerholm (Sep 10, 2017)

Gregg K said:


> Hey, I emailed Trickstuff to order brakes, and they said silver brakes can only come with a black reservoir cap. You've got silver reservoir caps! How did you do that? /silly first world questions


When I ordered those a couple of years back, there were no silver option at all. So I ended up making an order for them to be fully custom made in silver, which did cost me an additional €200 (no worries though since they're already so cheap to start with haha...).
Not sure if they still offer that service, but if it's just about the reservoir caps I'd just sand or chemically strip them and call it a day.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Dangerholm said:


> which did cost me an additional €200


[drops jaw]

Gustav, you've been a huge inspiration and I just have to say again that the details on your builds are beyond impressive and you haven't even shared them all I am sure... this is nuts!


----------



## Dangerholm (Sep 10, 2017)

sissypants said:


> [drops jaw]
> 
> Gustav, you've been a huge inspiration and I just have to say again that the details on your builds are beyond impressive and you haven't even shared them all I am sure... this is nuts!


Thinking about it, the brakes themselves were actually a bit cheaper back then so the custom ano was €250 haha... 

But thanks for your kind words! Those builds were quite special indeed, I was in a time and place in life were it was right to just go for it so I did. No expenses spared.

I sold them both a couple of months ago, but I'll build a new Spark for the 2019 season. It won't be just as light, a bit more focus to optimize it for pure function, speed and looks. But as usual I have some crazy plans for it.

I hope you'll follow along! If there's interest enough I might try and keep a build thread going on here. It's just that there's so much to do and so little time, hence Instagram being my main platform.


----------



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

Dangerholm said:


> I'll build a new Spark for the 2019 season. It won't be just as light, a bit more focus to optimize it for pure function, speed and looks. But as usual I have some crazy plans for it.
> 
> I hope you'll follow along! If there's interest enough I might try and keep a build thread going on here. It's just that there's so much to do and so little time, hence Instagram being my main platform.


Hey that sounds like an awesome project! Keep it really light and super functional. A build thread would be awesome! Put it in the 29er forum and you'll get a lot of stoke and engagement.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

Final build for this amazing bespoke WOOD FRAME by Manel Pereira

Custom frame/saddle/cassette/ring&pulleys.. I feel fortunate 
With such a setup, I cannot wait for the 2019 marathon season to start up..

Leaf through the full build thread.
and more detailed pictures.

What do you think about it ?
Share Manuel's work, he deserves more coverage 

...a bike with a soul, thanks to Gelu carbon creation Tune Garbaruk Bike Components KA Engineering TUFO BrakeForceOne Noxon - PMP Bike light-bikes.fr VeloChannel Magazine


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

^That frame is gorgeous. But that rear triangle makes me nervous.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow...that wood bike gave me some serious wood! Amazing piece of work!


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

That frame is beautiful . Good job Manel . Unfortunately the guys who put the most effort get the least views .


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Seb K said:


> That frame is beautiful . Good job Manel . Unfortunately the guys who put the most effort get the least views .


Essentially life.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

awesome wood bike. links are broken.


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

alexbn921 said:


> awesome wood bike. links are broken.


Thanks, 
here : 
Leaf through the full build thread : Pereira - Wood Frame - 29 (8,721kg) - Forum light-bikes.fr
and more detailed pictures : https://www.flickr.com/photos/skubi/sets/72157698982471574


----------



## semmiho (Jul 29, 2009)

tskubi said:


> Thanks,
> here :
> Leaf through the full build thread : Pereira - Wood Frame - 29 (8,721kg) - Forum light-bikes.fr
> and more detailed pictures : https://www.flickr.com/photos/skubi/sets/72157698982471574


Beautiful build, well done!


----------



## tskubi (Mar 21, 2011)

semmiho said:


> Beautiful build, well done!


thanks mate :thumbsup:


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Seb K said:


> That frame is beautiful . Good job Manel . Unfortunately the guys who put the most effort get the least views .


that is a work of art, i wouldn't want to ride it, too nice to take the chance of screwing it up!


----------



## Seb K (Apr 21, 2009)

*Sub 4.9kg !!!*

Added more kevlar fabric to the saddle/seatpost, bar/ stem and reinforced the BB . Has added nearly 400grams but the bike can cope with a lot more now . Still sub 4.9kg .


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

2019 SC Blur. 21.85 lbs as shown. Light weight but not ultra weight weenie...xc marathon ready!


----------



## azille (Apr 21, 2010)

just beautiful, colors and components, congrats


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Not the lightest but at 9.6k is fun for a big dude. Frame 20 aluminum, I think is not bad







. I can cut more in some places but no need it. I reach my goal under 10 kg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moyo (Mar 23, 2019)

*my two custom bikes*

the two custom leightweight friends
Scott Scale SL with 5.955g
Scott Spark WC with 8.660g


----------



## BillyBicycle (Jul 4, 2016)

18.25 lbs, without pedals. Custom TanTan FM199 XC. 

Yep, it's upside down. MTBR images is fighting me.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Moyo said:


> the two custom leightweight friends
> Scott Scale SL with 5.955g
> Scott Spark WC with 8.660g


I found 2 K's in the parking lot. I think you dropped them.


----------



## fdonavan (Jun 19, 2014)

How about an aluminum 29er at 18.72 without pedals? Specialized Chisel and loving it. Just finished it today and a big shout out to the crew at OC Bicycle Garage in Lake Forest, CA.


----------



## fdonavan (Jun 19, 2014)

*Specialized Chisel 29er 18.72 lbs*


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

*World's lightest dutch style city bike?*










Ok this was for fun. My girlfriend wanted an upright city bike style and I had some leftovers and didn't want it to be one of those 30+ lb junkers that would be a pain to haul around.

Breezer Beltway frame - only ~1400 grams, could not find a carbon step through frame but impressed with the weight of this one
Exotic carbon fork, alu steerer 770 g
Pacenti TL 29 rims, Sapim Race spokes, alu nipples, BHS 72 POE hubs cheap and light and durable 1400 g or so
Thunderburt on the rear, 575 g
Conti Race King front ~ 580 g
Kalloy Uno 7 120mm 117 g
Deore level hydraulic brakes
KCNC ti pedals 150g/pair
Sunlite Santa Cruz alu cruiserbars. These are quite light, but these dorks don't publish weights that I can find
Ashima rotors 180 and 160 mm, 91g and 116g
Old school square taper XT level cranks with hollow ti spiindle

That's what i threw together. I even ripped the cover off an old cushy Schwinn saddle and glued it onto an old normal saddle with carbon rails. Alas, kind of disappointing final total weight of 24.2 lbs. I thought it would be lighter, things like the handlebars and cranks are heavy. Curious of others who have ventured into trying to get a lightweight city bike going on.


----------



## fdonavan (Jun 19, 2014)

Awesome--way to put those spare parts to work! What is the total weight?


----------



## rumblytumbly (Jun 5, 2013)

Total weight kind of disappointing at 24.2 lbs but I'm not going to throw money at it. Still beats what we were finding at shops. It was a true pleasure being able to dig through the parts bin and make so many old parts functional again. Thanks!


----------



## NP (Feb 19, 2016)

Epic HT 2020.
A real bike with a regular reba, real rotors, 1x12 groupset (XT) at 8.78kg with swat tool, pedals and exactly as pictured.


----------



## wightweenie26er (Sep 28, 2017)

With dry tyres and mud tyres


----------



## Kristinka (Aug 18, 2010)

sissypants said:


> 20.9-lb FS 29er, M9007 Pro-Mance frame with ultralight T800/T1000 construction. Initial plan was to stay under 20 lbs, but the frame came back 200g heavier than expected, so I kind of gave up. I could still get it under 20 pounds by switching out Maxxis Ikons for Rocket Rons, going stingier on sealant, getting a boutique seatpost, and switching to eggbeaters. But at this point it's just a race machine with a few extra grams over 20 pounds.
> 
> Full review: http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/21lb-fs-29er-build-pro-mance-m9007-1076993.html
> 
> ...


I do not think Pro-mance can offer T1000. As far as I know they offer best T700/T800 frames combination and call them SuperLight.


----------



## jchan417 (Apr 19, 2018)

NP said:


> View attachment 1303949
> 
> Epic HT 2020.
> A real bike with a regular reba, real rotors, 1x12 groupset (XT) at 8.78kg with swat tool, pedals and exactly as pictured.


Mind sharing the components you built up with? I just picked up the exact same bike (color and all) after having a chisel that I had sitting around 21.5lbs with 'real' and budget-minded components


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

Carbonda FM936

Mostly XTR 11sp

Still need to final trim the steerer tube once I get the cockpit config finalized.

Under 21.5 ready to ride with pedals, cage, mount & wireless speed sensor.


----------



## mrbadwrench (Sep 13, 2016)

2020 scale hmf medium
stepcast 32
stans crest cb7 rims with torch hubs/aerolite spokes
next sl cranks with cinch power meter
xtr m9100 brakes
fox transfer 125 dropper
xt m8000 der / shifter
x1 cassette
absoluteblack chainring
kmc x11sl chain
wolftooth seatclamp
enve m5 handlebar
kalloy uno stem
wolftooth racer edge grips
cane creek slamset headset
tooled axles
maxxis aspen 2.25 exo tires
bontrager montrose carbon saddle

20lbs flat with no pedals or bottlecage
open to suggestions to get weight down that dont cost too terribly much per gram.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

20.3










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Component list

*8220 grams*

Cannondale F-si 2019 HM boost medium frame

Lefty Ocho carbon tuned by Fluidworks with Hopp Carbon compression dial

Cannondale SISIL2 170mm crankset, 137mm spindle

Garbaruk 32T chainring

XTR 9100 chain, rear derailleur, shifter

Garbaruk 10-50 12 speeds cassette

MCFK 760mm 9 degrees handlebar

Newmen 70mm stem

Extralite grips

CarbonTi expander and headset top cap and bolt

XTR 9100 brakeset

SpaceCarbon WS34 wheelset with Soul Kozak 2.0 straight pull hubs and Alpina Hyperlite spokes and 34mm wide carbon rims

CarbonTi 160mm steel+carbon rotors

Tubolito inner foams

Joe's No flats sealant (50 + 50 ml)

Shwalbe Racing Ray 2.25 and Racing Ralph 2.25 tyres

Cruel Components rear 12x148mm axle

Ax Lightness Europa 27.2mm seatpost

Saevid 1.2 carbon saddle

Aliexpress bottlecage

Egg beater 11 pedals

more pics tomorrow on www.eliflap.it


----------



## Stijn23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello my fellow weenies!

Long time lurking forums but now I thought it was time to introduce myself. My name is Stijn and I'm a 30y old belgian. Been riding bikes for sport since as long as I can remember. Mainly MTB but I do ride my road bike reguraly also. Never did any real competition. Only some "local" races. I had a lot of bikes over the years. Every bike was customized, it really is a hobby to tinker with it. But it is only my current one I went full weenie. My friends call me obsessed but when I see some builds or tips on this forum, I know I'm barely scratching the surface. Below some specs and photo's of my bike(s). Fair warning: lot of chinese/aliexpress parts were used. Already 2 years without any issues at all. A lot has changed on the bike. To be fair I guess that I actually changed something on every part in way So nothing is stock 

Brand:Bergamont Type: Revox Team (2018)
Starting weight without pedals: 9,6kg
Final weight incl pedals, sensors, mounts,... : 8,41 or 8,63kg depending on tires and sealant so let's say 8,5kg

Spreadsheet with weights (in grams):
Frame: M 1025g before sanding and paint, After sanding = 930g
Fork: standard SID RC boost replaced to SID ultimate SL with HOPP carbon valve cap = 1306g
seatpost clamp: JRC = 7.9g
Seatpost: Elita one carbon (ALI) 400mm 27.2 = 148g
Seat: Carbon saddle (ALI) = 81g
Stem: Procraft 90mm titanium bolts= 92g
Bar: Procraft 700mm= 121g 
Bartape: Extralite grips= 9g
bottle cages and hardware: carbon (ALI) with alu bolts (ALI)= 19g
Outer Cables: standard
Inner Cables: standard
Brakes: SRAM level TLM
Brake discs: Quaxar discs = 111g (incl bolts and CL to 6bolt adapter)
Front derailleur: None ;-)
Rear derailleur: XX1 eagle with JRC components jockey wheels
Crankset: XX1 eagle with left stages carbon powermeter 
Chainrings: Absolute black oval 34T
Chain: XX1
Shifters: GX eagle with XX1 carbon cap
Cassette: XX1 eagle
Wheels: Carbon wheels with custom decals around DT 350 hubs and DT spokes (ALI)= 1530g
Inntertubes: None, tubeless set-up = 60g each (yes, I weighed it)
Tires: Racing Ray, Racing Ralph
Pedals: X-pedo Titanium pedals= 108g each
Garmin mount= 20g

Extra stuff: 

deleted a support for a chaincatcher and put sawed off alu bolts in its place
replaced every bolt on the bike by titanium or alu(where safe); Headset, brakes, levers, frame supports,...
replaced front and rear axle by stealth type without lever
carbon bar end caps
carbon top cap and titanium bolt
custom carbon frame inserts
replaced rubber chainstay with carbon tape

Happy with the results. Because a lot of stuff came from ALI, it wasn't that costly.I had my doubts (especially for the wheels) regarding safety but until now all works great! I believe it is a matter of research to find great products. Saddle for example is 25euro. That is ridicoulsy cheap. sure you can find lighter stuff but that comes with a price. I wanted to build a bike sub 9kg without going crazy and compromising on safety or comfort. I can take my bike, check pressure and go for a ride. Love it!

Enough babbling, below the mandatory pics. a lot! ;-)

Half and half. No longer stock but not full on project









Sanding...


















Even more sanding but almost finished


----------



## ajen2410 (Feb 16, 2021)

skim1040 said:


> It seems like every other forum out there has a "post your bike here" thread, and I enjoy nothing more than some weenied out bike porn!
> 
> So, post up your light-weight rigs! Hard-tail, FS, Carbon, Ti, whatever!
> 
> ...












It weighs about 21 lbs. It could be less, but I like my SPDs too much to switch to something else like crankbrothers (although I have tried them).


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

My last build Aluminum frame. 8.4kg but made to last. Im not that light to lowered more wheels are some way heavy but strong enough for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

*Member has removed content due to fundamental disagreement with this site owner's views favoring expanded access for electric mountain bikes (eMtb) on multiuse singletrack in public lands.*


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

My wife's 26.26# 2018 Mondraker 27.5SL. It's a size small but as large as other brands' mediums.

That weight is as pictured including: bash guard, pedals, water bottle holder, mobile phone holder, and rear Pepi's insert.

The front tire is the Tioga E22 and the rear is the older Snakeskin Rock Razor. A very fast and grippy combo. My wife has a history of sliding out from time to time so likes pretty high traction but isn't very strong. She doesn't need the insert but when she gets a flat by herself she is incapable of fixing them so the insert gives her the means to ride back slowly.

The SL is a 150/ 150 travel with a Fox 34 front. The non-SL version has a heavier frame and a 160 travel Fox 36 up front. 
Being as my wife is a 104-114# light duty trail rider I sought out a used SL a couple of years back. Thankfully I bought it before the current crazy run up in bike prices. It was a demo and I got it for about half off retail.

I also really like that it has adjustable chain stays (425 or 435) as I think a size Small bike needs different rear length compared to a larger bike. Lastly I absolutely prefer 27.5" wheels for someone 5'4". Obviously she does not need the same level of 'bash-ability' as me at 184#s doing drops/ jumps/ and generally going much faster. So as I've upgraded I have kept her relative strength/ weight/ speed in mind. The bike also comes with headset cups to take it from 66' hta to 65'. I've considered making this change but I think for light duty trail riding it's probably better off as is.

I installed custom wheels built with Hyperlite hubs and Berd spokes that weigh only 1,054 grams.

Recently swapped her harsh feeling 35mm diameter bars for 31.8mm bars and a 40mm Wren stem.

Also installed Rotor 165mm cranks with their oval chain ring. It's a nice piece of kit for this application. Was surprised how noticeable these light cranks were compared to the previous 165 GX cranks also with an oval. The Rotors just feel very rigid and the acceleration felt more instant. They are only rated for Gravel & XC riding but will be totally adequate for this application. They ooze quality as well.

The bike came with XTR brakes. The rear shock was quite notchy so I installed a Armachette (sp?) rear shock bearing from Spain that made a huge difference and the rear shock initiates effortlessly now with little break away force.

Installed a One Up 150mm dropper but pretty much regretted it. I had to shim it down to 130 and if I could do it again I would have bought the KS Lev Ci as it's a nicer and lighter post. I keep the One Up because my daughter is very tall and will be on this bike soon enough and will be able to utilize the longer dropper fully.

The bike has a lightweight Alibaba seat that I've used on many bikes and quite like.

It's a really nice pedaling and looking bike. It's more travel than she needs but it comes with no weight or efficiency penalties so whatever. Hopefully my daughter will be able to more fully utilize the bike's capabilities in time. As my wife's grandparents are from Spain, she likes that it's a Spanish brand now with Spanish cranks.

Even though I'm much too large and heavy for it, whenever I test ride it after working on something I'm always flabbergasted at how light and fast it feels.

That's pretty much it.









Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

21.81 pounds. Just put a new SID on it. Dropped just over a pound from 2015 SID I had on it.


----------



## ckonegr (Dec 26, 2008)

2022 BMC Twostroke

SRAM Eagle AXS XX1 drivetrain and crankset
Rockshox SID Ultimate fork
SRAM Level Ultimate brakes
Stans Podium carbon wheels
Schwalbe Racing Ray / Ralph tires
BMC carbon handlebar and seatpost
Prologo Dimention NDR saddle

18.6 lbs, size large


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

18ish pounds. Every bolt is Ti as are the spokes. Single speed. Pedais are a placeholder


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

Home built Reynolds 853 / Columbus frame (1.99kg / 4.4lbs), home built spokes made out of polyethylene rope, mahossive dropper, winter tyres on for the English slop, 8.58kg / 18.9lbs. Have a SID Ultimate to go on which will add ~750g.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, looking back at this from post number 1 its true, bikes have gotten heavier. Certainly, much more capable and reliable too. Here is my 21.9 pound hard tail (without pedals). Size large, with a heavy dropper, 2.6/29 tires, big 130mm Pike Ultimate, cage, compute mount, etc.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

2022 Trek Supercaliber 9.8 XT

23.3lb stock, no pedals. Not bad, but I think there is room to drop another pound or two. The 9.9 spec is reportedly just around 22lb and there are some weight weenie builds in the 21lb range. I have heard that there are specialized epic builds that are around the same weight, so it’s not exactly the lightest bike given it’s 60mm travel.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Danimal said:


> 2022 Trek Supercaliber 9.8 XT
> 
> 23.3lb stock, no pedals. Not bad, but I think there is room to drop another pound or two. The 9.9 spec is reportedly just around 22lb and there are some weight weenie builds in the 21lb range. I have heard that there are specialized epic builds that are around the same weight, so it’s not exactly the lightest bike given it’s 60mm travel.
> 
> View attachment 1970258


. My custom 9.8 with axs dropper, axs xx1 and enve m630s with 2.4 aspens ended up 22.5. Light but the bike isn’t only about weight. It’s climbing efficiency is why I got it.


----------



## Vamp (10 mo ago)

Not really super light, but it's a race build and some degree of durability is required. Also budget  

Scott Spark RC Team at 10.50kg (23lbs) with pedals, mount and cage.

Shimano XT groupset
Farsports 28mm ID hookless wheelset, Quaxar rotors, Garbaruk 12s cassette

Also lighter seatpost, saddle and bars to combine for a 2kg saving over stock. Probably not much scope to further reduce weight without spending disproportionately, it's got a lighter saddle coming, but also a dropper post which will add weight.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Vamp said:


> Not really super light, but it's a race build and some degree of durability is required. Also budget
> 
> Scott Spark RC Team at 10.50kg (23lbs) with pedals, mount and cage.


That's a lot of reduction for little effort. I weighed a medium Team w/out pedals in the shop the other day, 26.5#.


----------



## Vamp (10 mo ago)

numbnuts said:


> That's a lot of reduction for little effort. I weighed a medium Team w/out pedals in the shop the other day, 26.5#.


Yeah, there is a lot of weight in those stock wheels. Mine's a Large BTW.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Vamp said:


> Yeah, there is a lot of weight in those stock wheels. Mine's a Large BTW.


yes they weight about 1700 grams


----------



## Vamp (10 mo ago)

numbnuts said:


> yes they weight about 1700 grams


 I think they're more like 1800g, but also the SLX rotors and cassette are real anchors. Even the tyres are quite chunky. My new wheelset is about 1,300g lighter all in.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

2019 Trek Procaliber 9.9 SL - 21.0 lbs (without computer or bottles). Stan's Podium wheels are pretty feathery (1300g). Garbaruk cassette shaves a bit, but not much. X1 Carbon cranks are about 100g heavier than X01 or XX1. Fox Transfer SL is on the lighter side for droppers, but adds another 100+g over rigid carbon. I haven't done anything with lightweight bolts.

Light bikes are fun, but considering the current size of my ass, shaving nickels and dimes from the bike is a bit ridiculous. I've been called things a lot worse than ridiculous, however.


----------



## thegolffather (Mar 12, 2021)

This journey began as a 2021 Giant XTC Advanced SL 1 bike. (I should have gotten the SL 0). Anyway here it is now in its current form and parts replaced











Frame set is 920g











Schmolke TLO Handlebar, 740mm, 1K weave, team Colors , 96g


















Ashima Ai2 Rotors (180mm & 160mm) , 99.6g and 72.2g respectively










Shimano XTR CN-M9100 Chain, 245g










Extralite Hyper Stem Stealth, 40mm, 0 degree, black bolts, 53 grams











Garbaruk Casette and Chain ring, 335g and 63g






















Gelu K1 custom saddle, 53g


Not in picture is the HT Me03T pedals, 218g and Gelu 400 mm 30.9 seat post, 120g. Giant Carbon bottle cage, 23g.
Most bolts have been replaced with either Titanium or Aluminum. Waiting on some XTR components and Trickstuff Piccola brakeing system.

Target weight for this build is close to 16 lbs. slowly getting there.


----------



## donR (11 mo ago)

16lbs will be crazy light weight! Looking forward to seeing your final build. What is the current weight?

Great thread! I am a weight weenie from way back and will have to go through all the bikes in this thread when I have time. 
This is a repost from my build thread, my epic ended up being 
*9.14kg or 20.15lbs *(excluding pedals and cages, but with sealant) or 
*9.39kg or 20.70lbs* including pedals, cages sealant.
Not super light but still light weight for dual suspension and less than OEM build.


----------



## Kristinka (Aug 18, 2010)

Let me post my weightweenie build 😊
































S-Works Epic Evo 2021
frame: S-Works Epic Evo 2021 size S ... 1.512g
rear shock: Fox Float Evol Factory 190x40mm + harware ... 277g
headset: CaneCreek Slamset Alloy bearing + Extralite Ultrastar 1 1/8" ... 60g
fork: Fox F34SC 3-pos Remote 120mm (shortened steerer) ... 1.473g
suspension remote: DT Swiss Twinshot ... 26g
stem: Darimo IX2AL -25° 70mm ... 66g
handlebars: Extralite Hyperbar UD 700mm ... 95g
grips: Extend silicon ... 66g
saddle: Selle Italia SLR Tekno Flow Boost ... 97g
seatpost: YEP Podio 30,9x350mm shortened ... 322g
dropper remote: Vecnum trigLOC ... 19g
shifter: Sram XX1 AXS Hopp tuned ... 58g
RD: Sram XX1 AXS + Hopp + Extralite pulleys ... 356g
brakes: TRICKSTUFF Piccola Carbon + Hopp carbon Matchmaker clamps ... 320g
caliper bolts: Extralite Ti 4pcs ... 10g
cranks: SRAM XX1 SL Dub 170mm 3Bolt + InPeak + battery ... 366g
BB: CaneCreek Hellbender 70 BSA DUB ... 85g
chainring: Sram GXP 3bolt Boost 32T ... 59g
pedals: Shimano XTR PD-M9100S1 - Meti Ti spindles upgrade ... 258g
cassette: Garbaruk XD 10-52T ... 339g
hubs F: Extralite HyperBoost3 F 28d ... 75g
hub R: Extralite HyperBoost3 R 28d ... 153g
rim F: Duke Lucky Jack SLS3 ULTRA 28mm ... 281g
rim R: Duke Lucky Jack SLS3 ULTRA 28mm ... 284g
spokes: Berd spokes + straigt pull inserts (7g) ... 149g
thru axle: Extralite (28g) + Specialized (33g)
tires: Specialized Fast Track S-Works 29x2,3" ... 2x610g
bottle cage: Tune Carbon right ... 19g

Total: 8.820g


----------



## WithOrWithout87 (Jul 2, 2020)

Eric F said:


> 2019 Trek Procaliber 9.9 SL - 21.0 lbs (without computer or bottles). Stan's Podium wheels are pretty feathery (1300g). Garbaruk cassette shaves a bit, but not much. X1 Carbon cranks are about 100g heavier than X01 or XX1. Fox Transfer SL is on the lighter side for droppers, but adds another 100+g over rigid carbon. I haven't done anything with lightweight bolts.
> 
> Light bikes are fun, but considering the current size of my ass, shaving nickels and dimes from the bike is a bit ridiculous. I've been called things a lot worse than ridiculous, however.
> View attachment 1989571



Damn that’s nice. I’ve had my eye on the ProCal. How you like it?


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

WithOrWithout87 said:


> Damn that’s nice. I’ve had my eye on the ProCal. How you like it?


I absolutely love it. A few minor tweaks have been made...


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

'20 Trance XL, 25.0 lbs with sealant and pedals, 25.3 with the XP3 light. Hard to believe from the side that this is a 29er; setting the saddle for a 36" inseam makes everything look small. 


FrameGiant Trance Advanced Pro (XL)2575Rear shockFox DPS Performance0ForkFox 34 130mm 44mm GRIP2 Factory1805SpacersCarbon15Top CapCarbon 40mm20StemUno 7050 60mm/7D86Protection3M Clear30Seat postOneUp V2 210mm 30.9570Seat post controlsFox Transfer35Seat post cablesShimano50SeatGUB 1158155Front wheelEIE Carbon A29C35D18, Bitex 211F 6B700Rear wheelEIE Carbon A29C35D18, Bitex 211F 6B815Front wheelJ&L Thru-axle 15mm42Rear wheelGiant Thru-axle 12mm48Front tireMaxxis Ikon 2.6 120 TPI754Rear tireMaxxis Ikon 2.6 120 TPI772Front brake rotorMagura Storm SL.2 180mm118Rear brake rotorMagura Storm SL.2 160mm100Brake boltsTi20Rotor boltsTi20SealantStan's170PedalsXPedo M-Force 8 Ti220CranksSRAM XX1 170 Dub425Chainring30T0Bottom bracketSRAM DUB70ChainSRAM PG-1110265DerailleurSRAM X01 11249CassetteSRAM XG-1199 XX1 11262ShifterSRAM XX1 11105Drivetrain cablesShimano50HandlebarBrand-X Carbon 800mm 9D/6D +38mm258Rear brakeMagura MT Trail245Front brakeMagura MT Trail225GripsESI Extra Chunky80Bottle cageCarbon8

Cost and function were high priorities. I bought this bike used. The current configuration, less the parts I resold, was around $4100 all-in. Light parts, but not super-light because it's a trail bike and not pure XC. While I love Maestro, the frame weight for this is almost three pounds more than an Epic Evo. Tempted to emulate some of the incredible builds here on that one.

For anyone curious, the original 2020 130mm Fox Rhythm with an 8" steerer and no thru-axle was 2015g. (I estimated 1925g in the earlier chart.) Both forks have the same thru-axle that's about 85g. So, net -200g or so for the Factory.


----------



## WithOrWithout87 (Jul 2, 2020)

alexdi said:


> View attachment 2001630
> 
> 
> '20 Trance XL, 25.6 lbs with sealant and pedals. Stock picture above, proper one to follow.
> ...


Impressive. How do you like the xpedo m force 8?

also, surprised the 2.6 Ikons are that light. My 2.35s were 750ish


----------



## alexdi (Jun 25, 2016)

WithOrWithout87 said:


> Impressive. How do you like the xpedo m force 8?
> 
> also, surprised the 2.6 Ikons are that light. My 2.35s were 750ish


They're actually a bit heavy to me. I'd rather run Bontrager XR2 2.6, which is bigger, grippier, and lighter (~740g), but the Ikons were cheap. 

I've only put two rides on the XPedo. They replaced a set of Richey WCS pedals from five years ago (245g). That pedal has roller bearings and a steel axle, but cuts weight by putting the retention clips on axles and sharing them with both sides. Rock strikes that damage a clip prevent either side from working. (Ritchey sent me a number of spares gratis; great support.) 

These M-Force pedals have a partially rigid arm on one side, so that shouldn't happen. The bearings (both cartridge-style) have less resistance and they're capable of stronger clip retention. If they hold up, they'll be a win.


----------



## xaviola (Jun 13, 2008)

2020 Orbea OIZ. My XC machine, 10,460 kg:


----------



## Santoman (9 mo ago)

wightweenie26er said:


> View attachment 1327347
> With dry tyres and mud tyres
> View attachment 1327345


A Trimble frame was my ultimate dream some 30 years ago! Congrats on the beautiful bike.


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Ibis Exie. 40th Anniversary edition #2/40. Sub 22.98 lbs/ 10.42 kg ready to ride: Pedals, fenders, frame protective tape, 2x water bottle cages.

The main changes from the "stock" Exie version to get it to this weight were the Stan's Podium race wheels. If I recall, going to AXS over cable actually added 20-30 grams or so, but well worth it!


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Here is my super weight weenie bike: Santa Cruz Highball - but it's a hard tail Single Speed ;-) 17.6 lbs as pictured with 120 Lefty, but without a dropper. Add 375 grams for the PNW Coast Suspension Dropper I run now


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

CactusJackSlade said:


> Ibis Exie. 40th Anniversary edition #2/40. Sub 22.98 lbs/ 10.42 kg ready to ride: Pedals, fenders, frame protective tape, 2x water bottle cages.
> 
> The main changes from the "stock" Exie version to get it to this weight were the Stan's Podium race wheels. If I recall, going to AXS over cable actually added 20-30 grams or so, but well worth it!
> 
> ...


Cool crank skins! Which brand is that?


----------



## CactusJackSlade (Apr 11, 2006)

Crossmaxx said:


> Cool crank skins! Which brand is that?


The cranks are the Cane Creek EE Wings of course, the protectant tape is this, I use it all over the bike too, makes anything







look more carbon fiber!: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08JYNQH93/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## sdementia (8 d ago)

22/40/i45x.jpg - Visionneuse Zupimages







zupimages.net





8.6kg



Epic evo / 100 mm / 8,695 - Page 3 - Forum light-bikes.fr


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

19.97 lb (with no sealant).


----------

